# Lux CF 2014



## dj_holgie (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

hat schon jemand das Bike? Die ersten sind ja definitiv schon raus, habe gesehen gab ein paar ab Lager.

Falls ja, bitte mal Bilder und Fahreindrücke posten. Danke!


----------



## bikepower (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo,

Habe das Lux 9.9 Team am ersten Tag bestellt, als die neue Seite online ging. Lieferbar soll es in KW49 sein. Wie sagt man doch so schön. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (28. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt 

Meins kommt KW 48. Allerdings gabs das 7.9er in Größe L schon auf Lager. Also sollten die ersten Ihr Lux schon haben.


----------



## muchomamba (31. Oktober 2013)

weiß jemand ob der Dämpfer tatsächlich kein Lockout hat sondern nur Platform ?


----------



## jimmykane (3. November 2013)

Welcher denn!?


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2013)

muchomamba schrieb:


> weiß jemand ob der Dämpfer tatsächlich kein Lockout hat sondern nur Platform ?



SID XX hat doch überhaupt kein Platform soweit ich weiss? Also nur offen oder Lockout?

EDIT: Achso geht um Dämpfer, sorry: "Hydraulic with IFP, External rebound and XLoc hydraulic remote lockout"


----------



## muchomamba (3. November 2013)

In der Bike stand:
"Da die Dämpfer im Vergleich zu einem 26-Zoll-Bike etwas softer ausfallen, verfügt das Lux über kein vollständiges Lockout, sondern eine sehr hohe Druckstufe."

Bei der Ausstattung auf der Canyon HP steht auch nur:

Einstellbare Pedalplattform (Floodgate)
Einstellbare Zugstufe
Einstellbare Druckstufe

Nun ja, bin gespannt auf die erste Erfahrungsberichte...


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2013)

muchomamba schrieb:


> "Da die Dämpfer im Vergleich zu einem 26-Zoll-Bike etwas softer ausfallen, verfügt das Lux über kein vollständiges Lockout, sondern eine sehr hohe Druckstufe."



Naja, bei einer 26" Gabel federt die auch noch im Lockout wenn ich kräftig genug drücke. Eine 29" Gabel ist halt allgemein etwas weicher, das ist ja bekannt, deswegen aber nicht mehr von einem Lockout zu reden finde ich Schwachsinn.. Andersrum gesagt eine sehr straffe Druckstufe ist für mich gleichzusetzen mit einem Lockout.

Der Dämpfer sollte der gleiche sein, ob 26" oder 29" ?!


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2013)

BTW welche Größen habt ihr denn bestellt?

Habe bei 1,76cm und 82er SL M bestellt. 81er SL ist wohl Größe S, das find ich aber viel zu kurz, habe eher zwischen M und L überlegt..


----------



## bikepower (3. November 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> BTW welche Größen habt ihr denn bestellt?
> 
> Habe bei 1,76cm und 82er SL M bestellt. 81er SL ist wohl Größe S, das find ich aber viel zu kurz, habe eher zwischen M und L überlegt..




Bin ebenfalls 1,76 mit 82 er SL und habe auch M bestellt. Fahre bereits ein Grand Canyon CF in Grösse M. Das passt perfekt. Rahmengeometrie ist ja dieselbe.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. November 2013)

bikepower schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls 1,76 mit 82 er SL und habe auch M bestellt. Fahre bereits ein Grand Canyon CF in Grösse M. Das passt perfekt. Rahmengeometrie ist ja dieselbe.



Super, falls die Lux bald vor Ort in Koblenz sein werden, werde ich evtl. vorher nochmal Probesitzen. Aber M sollte passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manutebol (4. November 2013)

Moinsen miteinader....

Also, Samstag vor einer Woche hatten dort in Koblenz im Canyon Home zwei LUXe etwas "Auslauf"...
einmal ein 9.9 in Grösse L und der Farbe Team und das andere müsste ein 8.9 in Grösse M in Schwarz/ Weiss gewesen sein...

nur so als Anmerkung: der Xloc-Fullsprint war/ ist deutllich schwergängiger als der normale Xloc wie z. B. an einer SID alleine.... dies war schon etwas überrschend
und die OEM-Gripshift am 9.9 muss man auch mögen.... aber das ist mein persönlicher Standpunkt...

und es sind natürlich keine XO-Trail Carbon Hebel am 9.9  verbaut wie es bestimmt fälschlicher Weise auf der HP heisst.... sondern nur normale XO Hebel ohne Druckpunkteinstellung....


----------



## dj_holgie (4. November 2013)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen den OEM Grip shift und X0? Und hat dir M oder L mehr zugesagt bei welcher Höhe. Toll, ich bin anscheinend 4 Wochen nach hinten gerutscht, nur wegen anpassen der Rahmen Höhe. Liebes Canyon das kann doch nicht sein.


----------



## manutebol (5. November 2013)

Also, ich werd mich bei meiner Oberkörperlänge für nen XL-Rahmen wie auch bei meinem CF SLX 29 entscheiden.... auch wenn ich nur ne 87er Schrittlänge habe...bei 192cm
Die Grip-Shift Dinger gibt es scheinbar so wie die bei Canyon verbaut werden nicht im Aftermarket, technisch sind mir deshalb evtl. Unterschiede nicht bekannt...


----------



## von dr alb ra (18. November 2013)

Ein Hallo in die Runde,
ich möchte mal nachfragen, was für ein Flaschenhalter habt ihr in / an euer Lux verbaut?
Ich hab ein Lux 29 in M und es geht verdammt eng zu.

Bin gespannt auf eure Lösung!!??


----------



## jimmykane (18. November 2013)

Am Nerve CF habe ich das gleiche Problem. Ich habe einen Bontrager Sideswipe verbaut. Ich bin damit noch nicht wirklich gefahren, aber der Halt wirkt schonmal nicht sooo super. Ich werde da wohl nur kleine Flaschen reinmachen.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...ite-Elite-Sidewipe-Flaschenhalter-carbon.html


----------



## von dr alb ra (18. November 2013)

Danke für den Tip....der sieht mal gut aus und leicht ist er auch noch ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (19. November 2013)

von dr alb ra schrieb:


> Ein Hallo in die Runde,
> ich möchte mal nachfragen, was für ein Flaschenhalter habt ihr in / an euer Lux verbaut?
> Ich hab ein Lux 29 in M und es geht verdammt eng zu.
> 
> Bin gespannt auf eure Lösung!!??



Hallo,

kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos von dem Lux in freier Wildbahn ins Fotoalbum reinstellen ? Würde mich freuen


----------



## von dr alb ra (19. November 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> kannst du bei Gelegenheit mal ein paar Fotos von dem Lux in freier Wildbahn ins Fotoalbum reinstellen ? Würde mich freuen



das mach ich sobald das Wetter besser ist. Z.z. haben wir Nebel.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. November 2013)

Ja nicht  gleich einsauen das gute Ding


----------



## bikepower (24. November 2013)

bikepower schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe das Lux 9.9 Team am ersten Tag bestellt, als die neue Seite online ging. Lieferbar soll es in KW49 sein. Wie sagt man doch so schön. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude



So am Freitag habe ich mein Bike bekommen. Wegen dem vielen Schnee konnte ich es allerdings noch nicht probefahren.


----------



## jimmykane (24. November 2013)

Macht doch Spaß im Schnee!?

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## dj_holgie (25. November 2013)

Spikes drauf und ab gehts .

Sieht ziemlich geil aus, der Rahmen ist ähnlich wie beim Nerve sehr kompakt, schön für verspielt (für 29er Verhältnisse)


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Dezember 2013)

So konnte meins heute auch abholen.

Übergabe war wieder mal Canyon typisch sehr nett 

Leider wurde es schon fast dunkel, wo ich wieder zuhause war und alles war nass, ich habe es nicht über das Herz gebracht das Bike komplett einzusauen, mehr als eine kurze Probefahrt war nicht drin:

Was mir direkt aufgefallen ist: Die Wippe ist nur noch aus Alu und nicht wie beim Nerve CF aus Karbon. Laut Verkäufer aber gleiches Gewicht, da beim Carbon viel Material benutzt werden muss. Habe ich auch kein Problem mit.

Kleine Kratzer an der Kurbel -> Dafür gabs 50 Nachlass, oder alternativ ein Werkstatttermin zum Kurbel Austausch. Da ich allerdings 300km hin und zurück habe, habe ich mich für die 50 entschieden. Zwar nicht schön, aber die Lösung ist OK für mich. 

Lux CF 9.9 SL mit XTR Trail Pedalen, Falschenhalter und DT Swiss Spline one XM 1501 LRS: 11,35 KG --> Da geht noch was! 

Erster Fahreindruck: Im ertsten Moment etwas ungewohnte Geomerie, da 29er, gewöhnt man sich aber sehr, sehr schnell dran (eigentlich immer so wenn man mal wieder mal etwas länger 26" gefahren ist). Was eine Waffe, extrem spritzig beim Sprint (selbst mit den etwas schwereren Spline One LRS), fährt fast von alleine (liegt wohl auch daran, dass ich die letzten 2 Monate nur noch mit der 17 KG Stadtschlampe unterwegs war ) Abfahrtsperfomance konnte ich noch nicht wirklich testen, aber der kurze Trail war schon ein geniales Fahrgefühl. Technisches Gelände bergauf geht auch sehr gut. Für mich ist das ein Bike für alles, für Rennen die Federung etwas Luft dazugeben, für AM Trails die Federung etwas softer fahren.

Übersetzung ist aber nach oben hin doch sehr knapp bemessen für Rennen, das packt man ja ohne Probleme in der Ebene ans Limit zu kommn und der Lockout Hebel links und rechts behindern doch etwas beim Schalten. Die werde ich noch anders legen müssen.

Bilder sind direkt nach dem Ausladen gemacht worden, noch kein Cockpit angepasst, Sattel noch schief, Sattelstütze noch zu niedrig etc, etc.. Sind auch nicht wirklich schön, zu dunkel für die Handy Kamera


----------



## manutebol (7. Dezember 2013)

Warum hat das 9.9SL denn nen DT LRS??
Online ist das bike doch mit Mavic SLR angegeben?!?!


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Dezember 2013)

Habe ich direkt getauscht..

Die Mavics sehen zwar geil aus, sind aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schmal, haben Custom Speichen und sehr wenige Speichen an der Felgen. Wenn da mal eine bricht bekommt man direkt Probleme.


----------



## manutebol (7. Dezember 2013)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Habe ich direkt getauscht..
> 
> Die Mavics sehen zwar geil aus, sind aber für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schmal, haben Custom Speichen und sehr wenige Speichen an der Felgen. Wenn da mal eine bricht bekommt man direkt Probleme.


 


Hast du den LRS von Canyon tauschen lassen?? oder hast du dir den XM1501 so gekauft und veräusserst den Crossmax SLR LRS dann???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. Dezember 2013)

manutebol schrieb:


> Hast du den LRS von Canyon tauschen lassen?? oder hast du dir den XM1501 so gekauft und veräusserst den Crossmax SLR LRS dann???



Selber getauscht und der andere wird verkauft. Bei Interesse PM 

Der Reifen sitzt bei den Spline Ones auch viel straffer auf der Felge. Reifen gingen dafür eher schwierig drauf, bei einer Reifenpanne kostet das natürlich Zeit. Ging ähnlich schwierig drauf wie bei einer Crest..


----------



## notoriousfat (15. Dezember 2013)

Hallo ich interessiere mich für ein Lux CF 9.9. Nur weiß ich nicht genau was ich von dem Laufrädern halten soll. Ein Anruf bei Canyon hat mich auch nicht weiter - die Aussage war wir haben auch keine andere Informationen als auf der HP ?
Bei den Artikeldetails steht als Nabe Dt Swiss 190 Nabe, der Zusatz 90 bei der Bezeichnung könnte auf die XM 490 Felge hinweisen. Diese Kombi wäre meiner Meinung nach völlig unsinnig.
Wenn also jemand genauere Infos hat oder vielleicht schon ein Bike zuhause hat wäre es toll wenn ich da mal Klarheit hätte.

Gruß Michael


----------



## jimmykane (15. Dezember 2013)

Canyon hat die Laufräder in Absprache mit DT Swiss so konfiguriert, dass leichtere Naben als bei den XR 1501 Spline One 29 verbaut werden (DT Swiss 190). Hatten sie mal auf Facebook genau beschrieben.


----------



## notoriousfat (16. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort, jetzt weiß ich schon mal aus welchen Komponenten der LRS besteht.
Aber die 190 Nabe ist nicht leichter als die 240s und was das Thema Haltbarkeit angeht liest man nicht immer Gutes über die Naben. Aüßerdem gibt es diese Naben schon länger nicht mehr und Straight Pull waren die bestimmt noch nicht, sind die aktuellen 180er auch nicht.
Sind das vielleicht die 240s Naben mit Keramiklagern ? Auf Facebook kann ich leider nichts finden.


----------



## dj_holgie (16. Dezember 2013)

Laut Canyon ist die Nabe 50 Gramm leichter als die Standard Spline One Nabe, da aus Keramik. Macht ja auch vom Namen her Sinn.

Hatte bisher noch nie Probleme mit Dt Swiss naben, besonders die 240 aber auch die 190 halten meistens länger als das eigentliche Bike..

Ob die straight pull sind weiss nicht, braucht man aber auch nicht wirklich..


----------



## notoriousfat (19. Dezember 2013)

Habe jetzt ein Antwort von Canyon erhalten auf meine Anfrage per Mail

Am LUX CF 9.9 wird ein Custom Laufradsatz verbaut. Dieser entspricht dem auch im Aftermarket erhältlichen XR 1501 Spline ONE 29 Laufradsatz. Unterschiede ergeben sich durch anders gestaltete Decals und (entgegen der Angabe im Webshop) Keramiklager

warum die Bezeichnung auf einen anderen LRSbasiert verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber immerhin bin ich jetzt aufgeklärt.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich hatte mittlerweile die Möglichkeit mit dem Lux schon ein paar mehr KM zu schrubben (ca. 120km, leider zu wenig trails) und bin ziemlich begeistert.

Das Bike giert nach Geschwindigkeit, es lässt sich für ein 29er super beschleunigen und das Fahrwerk ist auch super (konnt ich bisher aber noch nicht richtig testen), obwohl man mit 100MM schon sehr schnell an die Grenzen kommt, zumal der Dämpfer im Vergleich zum Nerve CF auch nicht schwimmend gelagert ist, das merkt man bei kleineren Sprüngen schon. Aber das war von vornherein klar und gepaart mit den großen Reifen reicht das für mich für die meisten Trails hier.

Von der Effizienz her ist das Bike ungeschlagen, wobei das Nerve schon um einiges verspielter ist und auch einiges mehr an Feedback vom Untergrund gibt. Die hohe Front stört mich schon öfter mal, dafür spielt es die größten Vorteile bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten und/oder im groben Gelände aus.

Die Spline Ones von DT Swiss funktionieren herrlich unauffällig und der Reifen sitzt schön satt auf der breiten Felge.

Die 2014er XTR Bremse gepaart mit den Ice Tech Scheiben ist der absolute Hammer, mehr Bremspower braucht kein Mensch. Frag mich für was man da noch eine 4 Kolben Bremse braucht, man kann VR + HR mit einem Finger ohne Probleme blockieren.

Was mir nicht gefallen hat:

- Umwerfer hat geschliffen (evtl. haben sich auch die Züge gesetzt)
- der aufgeklebte Kettenstrebenschutz löst sich bereits nach der ersten Tour (hoffe das tauscht Canyon dann mal bei einer Inspektion aus)
- Keine Option für Rockshox Reverb Stealth (trotz groß angekündigt). Dafür aber die internen Leitungen dabei.
- Cockpit etwas unglücklich verlegt (Lockout auf der falschen Seite, deshalb schleifende Kabel am Steuerrohr)

Sind aber für mich nur Kleinigkeiten..

Was ich gut finde ist das Canyon wirklich alles an Komponentenzubehör dazulegt, wie z.B. Tubelessventile etc.. Ich hoffe das ich bald mal das Fahrwerk an seine Grenzen bringen kann und es richtig testen kann..


Was sind eure Erfahrungen mit dem Bike?


----------



## von dr alb ra (22. Dezember 2013)

...so nun war ich auch mal eine kurze Runde mit dem neuen Lux unterwegs.
Die ersten Eindrücke sind das es trotz 29er sehr wendig ist, aber das cockpit ist mir etwas zu hoch.
Zum Fahrwerk kann ich noch nichts sagen, da die Trails bei uns z.z. sehr glatt sind, zum alten Lux verhält sich aber das Fahrwerk im offenen Zustand viel neutraler und es wippt kaum.
Das erste was ich verändert habe war der Vorbau, von positiv auf negativ gedreht. Und ein anderer LRS kommt auch ans Lux.

in diesem Sinne ein frohes Weihnachtsfest & ein sturz freien Rutsch ins 2014!!!

Sonnige Grüsse von dr alb ra


----------



## dj_holgie (22. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin heute auch wieder auf ein paar Trails unterwegs gewesen und habe mir erstmal etwas potentere Reifen geordert.

Trailking vorne und MK2 hinten sollten wesentlich besser funktionieren, weil der X-King und Raceking mich doch arg im Matsch ausbremsen. Bei dem Bike würde noch soviel mehr gehen mit Reifen mit etwas mehr Profil. Im trockenen taugen die X-Kings sicherlich super, aber bei dem Matsch no way, der Raceking mag überhaupt keine nasse Wurzeln der geht sofort weg, ist halt nur ein Reifen für absolut trockene Verhältnisse.

Ansonsten muss ich mich etwas von meiner vorherigen Aussage korrigieren: Das Bike ist schon für ein 29er sehr gut wendig, man muss es nur etwas aktiver fahren. Man kann aber durchaus sehr viel Spaß auf den Trails haben, mit den Reifen und den matschigen Verhältnissen wär das mit 26" sehr viel schwieriger gewesen, da bedeutend weniger Grip. Ein Lob an die Canyon Designer .

Noch ein Wort zu den Remote Lockout: Am Anfang dacht ich, ach die Dinger braucht man doch gar nicht, wieder 2 Kabel mehr, aber wenn man sie einmal hat möchte man sie nicht mehr missen. Ziemlich praktisch. An Weihnachten kommt noch eine Reverb drauf, dann gehts richtig ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (22. Dezember 2013)

Heute war die Tour nur ein wenig höher und es wurde direkt ungemütlich.. Aber Gott sei Dank war der meiste Schnee schon weggetaut


----------



## KasparKnacke (22. Dezember 2013)

Kann man Gabel und Dämpfer über einen (oder zwei)Hebel am Lenker feststellen?
Gibt es nur festgestellt und offen als modi,oder?


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Dezember 2013)

Bei Fox sind es 2 getrennte per Seilzug, bei Rockshox ein hydraulischer. Bei Fox kannst du alle 3 modi durchschalten, bei Rockshox glaub ich nur 2


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Dezember 2013)

Konnte heute endlich die Reverb Stealth montieren. Hat das auch schon jemand hier gemacht?

Fand es etwas tricky, da man erst von Innen den "Leitungsbolzen" an die Öffnung am Unterrohr anbringen muss. Habe dafür ein alten Schaltzug durch das Loch von oben nach unten gesteckt, und den am Tretlager (mit demontierten Innenlager) rausgefädelt. Dann den Schaltzug etwas um den Bolzen gebogen um ihn so nach oben zu transportieren. Hat prima funktioniert, leider gibt es von Canyon Seite dafür keine Anleitung, ist aber dasselbe wie beim Nerve CF. Bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob das mit dem Bolzen 100% richtig ist, da er nicht wirklich weit rauskommt. Man kann ihn zwar festschrauben, beim Nerve CF kam der aber definitiv weiter raus. Weiß aber auch nicht was man da noch anders machen könnte.

Der Rest ist dann Standard, mit demontierten Innenlager ist es relativ einfach. Das man bei der 2014er Reverb jetzt auch das Kabel an der Stütze abnehmen kann ohne zu entlüften hilft auch nochmal um einiges. Der Quick Release Mechanismus funktioniert super. Habe anschließend den Hebel aber trotzdem nochmal entlüftet, da ich direkt die Leitung gekürzt habe.


----------



## zett78 (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Klemmung des Rahmen am Montageständer hätte ich so nicht vorgenommen


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Dezember 2013)

Warum? Der klemmt eigentlich gegen null, der Rahmen liegt da relativ locker drin. Ohne Räder ist er auch nicht wirklich schwer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## notoriousfat (28. Dezember 2013)

out fo the box 10,70 kg in Rahmengröße L

XLoc Full Sprint Remote -> 2 Einstellungen Gabel/Dämpfer offen <-> Gabel/Dämpfer geschlossen

Erste kurze Fahreindrücke nach ca 70 - 80 km wobei die Trails so matschig, rutschig waren das man das Fahrwerk leider weder richtig testen oder einstellen konnte. Sehr wendig und agile Geo, kaum ein Unterschied zum 26" Bike spürbar durch den 70° Lenkwinkel gepaart mit dem moderaten 90 mm Vorbau geht es sehr gut um die Ecke. Die Laufräder sind  sehr leicht und steif wodurch sie super beschleunigen.
Die Sitzposition ist mM nach voll Tourentauglich was zum Bike passt, es ist keine reine Rennfeile macht auf dem Trail viel Spass der sicher noch steigt wenn man da mal wieder richtig Gas geben kann.


----------



## filiale (28. Dezember 2013)

Dass das Lux für Dich Tourentauglich ist, liegt auch daran, dass Du eine niedrige Schrittlänge hast. Du hast praktisch keine Sattelüberhöhung. Da ist es natürlich sehr angenehm wenn Lenker und Sattel auf fast gleicher Höhe sind.


----------



## Belg (28. Dezember 2013)

Hello everybody,

In Belgium, no new Lux29 reviews to be found. So I followed this topic every day. Waiting for your pictures. And to read how the bike feels on the tracks.

Now i have an Epic Expert carbon '2011 26". I love the funfactor off the Epic. The old mining sites in Northern France, the single-tracks in Henaux Belgium, .... pure fun to ride.

Can somebody compare the Lux29 with his previous 26" bike? (if possible a Specialized).

For me its important that the Lux is also fun-to-drive.

I hesitate between the Niner Jet carbon and the Lux.

Hope to read some more reviews.

ps Excuse me for writing in English. I understand German but cannot write it.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. Dezember 2013)

I had the nerve cf 26" before to compare it and I like the 29" Lux more because its more efficient for longer tours (40 km +), its much more stable at higher speeds, has much more grip (if you have the same tires) compared to 26" and the disadvantages of 29" are not this crucial for me. You can have a lot of fun still at the trails but it is different at first you need to get used to it. If have a lot of air times like jumps or drops you probably want to stick to 26"


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab nun endlich die 2,4er Schlappen und die Reverb montiert. 2,4er Reifen passen beim Lux ohne Probleme. Bin über den Grip sehr begeistert, Matsch, nasse Wurzeln und Steine alles kein Problem. Und der Xking geht in 2,4 auch immer noch gut  vorwärts.


----------



## star-fish (3. Januar 2014)

Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich den richtigen Luftdruck für die beiden Dämpfer (RockShox) finde? Oder habt einen Tip was ich am bestem mit 80kg fahre?


----------



## filiale (3. Januar 2014)

Die Luft im Dämpfer/Gabel hängt von Deinem Gewicht und der Geo des Rades ab. Wenn Du Dich draufsetzt sollte die Gabel / Dämpfer nicht mehr als 20% einsinken. Also ein paar mal draufsetzen und mit der Dämpferpumpe ein wenig Luft rein/raus und in 5 Minuten nach ein paar Versuchen bist Du am Ziel. Danach ne Runde fahren ob es Dir persönlich paßt (das ist wichtiger als die Theorie in irgendwelchen Tabellen) und notfalls noch etwas mit Luft korrigieren.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. Januar 2014)

Kommt auch auf die persönlichen Vorlieben an: Beim XC fährt man straffer als auf einer Tour

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## star-fish (4. Januar 2014)

Bin heute mal mit 8/12 bar gefahren. Morgen mache ich mal noch einen Tick mehr rein.


----------



## von dr alb ra (4. Januar 2014)

Hallo miteinander, heute hab ich meinen neuen LRS bekommen und gleich mal ein wenig am Lux rumgebastelt.
Neuster Stand der Dinge ist der LRS ZTR Crest / HyperHubs (mit Milch), dazu eine neue XX Kassette die mit einer KMC 10 SL angetrieben wird und zu guter letzt habe ich den Sattel von Ergon auf Selle Italia getauscht.
Nun ist das Gesamtgewicht ohne Satteltasche, aber mit Hac4, Pedale und Flaschenhalter von 11,00 kg auf 10,31 kg geschrumpft.





Wär Interesse an meinem LRS DT Swiss 1450 komplett mit Reifen, Scheiben und Kassette hat? kann mir eine PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinrotwild (5. Januar 2014)

Hi von dr alb ra,

was wiegen denn deine neuen Laufräder im Vergleich zu den originalen 1450ern?


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

das würde mich auch mal interessieren, kann ja kaum soviel weniger sein...


----------



## von dr alb ra (5. Januar 2014)

@ kleinrotwild:

Der ZTR-Crest-LRS mit XX-Kassette, Schalbe Rocket Ron Evo 2,25", Formula 180/160er Disc und Notubes Milch wiegt komplett 3055g.
 
Und der DT Swiss XR ONE 1450 90 Spline mit XT-Kassette,  Continental X-King 2,2" RaceSport, Avid 180/160er Disc und Schlauch wiegt komplett 3570g.
 

Somit ergibt sich ein Gewichtsersparnis von 515g.
... ZTR LRS wiegt leer 1340g.

schönen Gruß
von dr alb ra ;-)


----------



## filiale (5. Januar 2014)

Schlauch gegen Milch, dann die leichteren Reifen und die XX Kassette bringt auch nochmal ordentlich Ersparnis, da bleibt die Gewichtsersparnis bei den Felgen eher gering, denn weit unter 1450gr zu gehen ist schon schwierig. Dann haste weniger mit den Felgen gespart als mehr mit dem drum herum.
Das wollte ich nur nochmal verstehen, ich suche ja auch immer noch nach Gewichtsersparnis


----------



## Trail Surfer (5. Januar 2014)

Tja. So gut das P-L-Verhältnis des 2014er Nerve AL 29 9.9 ist, um dann noch weiter spruchreifes Gewicht zu sparen, muss man schon bissl a Goid in die Hand nehmen


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Januar 2014)

Schlauchreifen sind eine Alternative wenn sehr viel Wert auf Gewicht legt:

http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Tune...ing-Tune-Kong-King-Kong-XMD-BOR-XMD309-Felgen

Für den Preis bekommt man sonst nichts leichteres. Nur Reifenwechseln ist etwas problematischer.. Ist sicherlich nur was für Freaks 

Wenn man das Tufo Klebeband benutzt ist es allerdings nicht sonderlich aufwendig.. Leidet halt der Rollwiderstand etwas drunter, beim RR OK, beim MTB eher vernachlässigbar.


----------



## filiale (6. Januar 2014)

das ist ja mal ein cooles Angebot


----------



## dj_holgie (6. Januar 2014)

Ich bin auch versucht mir ein 2. LRS zuzulegen. Die Spline Ones XM fürs Training und etwas leichtere für Wettkampf. Aber das Tubular schreckt mich etwas ab. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (6. Januar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich bin auch versucht mir ein 2. LRS zuzulegen. Die Spline Ones XM fürs Training und etwas leichtere für Wettkampf. Aber das Tubular schreckt mich etwas ab. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk



Gruß

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search/149445/?q=Tubular&o=date


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (6. Januar 2014)

Ja, danke. Habe mich schon auch etwas eingelesen. Größtes Problem ist halt was macht man bei einer Panne, selbst mit Milch drin. Obwohl ich ehrlich gesagt bisher nie groß Probleme mit Pannen hatte und die Tubuläre sind ja sogar noch pannensicherer zumindestens gibts keine snake bits mehr

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zett78 (6. Januar 2014)

An meinem Rennrad fahre ich Conti Schlauchreifen.
Da habe ich immer eine Flasche hiervon dabei:
http://www.satex-bikes.com/shop/Rei...el/TUFO-Reparaturfluessigkeit-EXTREM-274.html

Hilft das nicht mehr, hilft nur noch der Griff zum Handy. Seit Sommer jedoch bisher ohne Platten unterwegs.
Am MTB im letzten Jahr auch ohne Platten, Tubeless mit Milch.
Tubular am MTB würde mich nur für den Wettkampf reizen. Aber was mit gefällt zB. AX lightness, das ist mir der Spaß nicht wert. Kollege fährt die mit Tufo tubulars gaaanz selten, sind auch viel schneller runter als ein Schwalbe.


----------



## Endless (8. Januar 2014)

Ich interessiere mich auch für das Canyon Lux, allerdings bin ich noch etwas unentschlossen was das Modell angeht.
Was Gabel/Dämpfer angeht tendiere ich eher zu den Modellen mit RockShox Bestückung als die mit Fox, da die RockShox LockLout-Funktion habe.
Wichtig für mich ist, dass im Wiegetritt das Fully kein Stück einfedert. Bin bis dato überzeugter Hardtail-Fahrer.
An diejenigen, die mit Fox Federelementen unterwegs sind... Wie verhält sich denn das ganze im Plattformmodus "Climb"?


----------



## filiale (8. Januar 2014)

auch bei RS gibt es kein lockout. Der Dämpfer federt IMMER ein wenn eine entsprechende Kraft einwirkt , also z.B bei lockout aktiv und durchfahrt einer Mulde oder Bürgersteigkante. Zwar etwas verzögert und wesentlich härter, aber zum Schutz des Dämpfer gibt es kein 100% hart das nie mehr federt. Du erreichst mit einem Fully NIE die Steifigkeit eines HT. Das gibt die geänderte Rahmengeometrie schon gar nicht her.

Bei den neuen Fox CTD Dämpfern ist es genauso, hart aber nie ein 100% lockout. Dazu gibt es auch ein Statement von Canyon auf deren Homepage. Eine minimale Wippbewegung hast Du daher immer, je nachdem wie gut die GEO des Rahmen ist mit dem darauf abgestimmten Dämpfer.

Als Fazit kann man sagen, RS macht das wesentlich besser als das CTD von Fox, unter Berücksichtigung der oben genannten Aspekte.


----------



## Endless (8. Januar 2014)

Meine Manitou Skareb (2004) Gabel federt bei aktivem Lockout nicht ein. Aber scheint bei den Dämpfern wohl anders zu sein.
Steifigkeit ist ein anderes Thema...


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Januar 2014)

Klar fully tut immer wippen, egal das die Marketing Sprüche immer und bei jedem Bike ein wippfreies Heck versprechen. Das Lux fühlt sich im blockierten Zustand aber wirklich sehr steif an, manchmal vergisst man wirklich das man auf einem Fully sitzt. Da geht kaum Energie verloren und dafür kann man auf den Trail ordentlich Spaß haben

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Habe die Woche mal zum testen mal auf 1x10 umgerüstet. absolute Black Kettenblatt 32 und heute damit 50KM mit 1400 HM geschrubbt. Ist zwar um einiges anstrengender, aber man schläft beim Uphill wenigstens nicht im kleinen Gang ein. Macht echt richtig Laune, besonders im Matsch spart man sich einen Matschfänger mehr (Umwerfer) und man sieht tatsächlich mal den Hinterbau arbeiten . 

Geschwindigkeit war von ca 8,5 kmh bis ca 34 kmh abgedeckt.

Fürs Krafttraining macht das Sinn, für Transalp und Marathons wird aber wieder auf 2fach umgeschraubt.

Mal schauen, ob Shimano irgendwann mal eine 11fach Kassette rausbringt, xx1 kommt erstmal nicht in Frage, obwohl ich die Schaltperfomance vom Umwerfer hasse..





Bildqualität ist sehr bescheiden, sorry dafür.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## von dr alb ra (11. Januar 2014)

Respekt!!!!
Mein Frage an dich, wieviel % packst du mit der Einfachkurbel? 
Ich bin gestern an meine Grenze bei 23% mit der Zweifachkurbel 38/24 gestoßen. 
Vielleicht fehlt mir ja der Bumms in den Beinen, aber ich könnte das nicht...nicht mal für Trainingszwecken.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Mit einer gemütlichen Tour ist es natürlich dann vorbei, war öfter in Pulsbereichen wo man beim normalen Training nicht so oft sein will (habe kein Pulsmesser, habe es aber Klopfen gehört ). Muss mal schauen wie das auf Dauer funktioniert, Grundlagentraining ist ja auch sehr wichtig. Aber kann ja jederzeit wieder umbauen.

Steigungen in % kann ich schwer einschätzen, ich kenn nur den berüchtigen Azborn, der hat auf ca. den letzten 150 Metern 29% Steigung (erzählt man sich hier jedenfalls ). Das bin ich aber auch mit der 2fach 38/26 geschoben . Wenns da matschig ist geht da gar nichts. Ansonsten bin ich alles gefahren nur halt sehr viel mehr im Wiegetritt.

Kann man aus einem Höhenprofil die % Steigung ablesen, dann könnte ich es sagen?


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Januar 2014)

Habs gefunden, soweit ich da was erkennen kann wohl größtenteils unter 20%
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlon86 (26. Januar 2014)

hallo

besteht die möglichkeit, dass ein cf fahrer einmal kurz seine schaltaugeposition checkt. wie ihr auf den bilder sehen könnt, ist mein positionsloch für das schaltauge zu nahe an den rand gebohrt. dadurch befindet sich das schaltauge ein wenig über dem rand. das ganze verursacht eine ungenaues schalten, weil das schaltwerk somit schräg positioniert ist.

besten dank












eine korrekte x-12 Schaltaugen bohrung sieht so aus wie auf den bildern unten und dann passt es auch. es handelt sich bei den bilder unten um das gleiche schaltauge und das gleiche schaltwerk wie bei den bildern oben, jedoch um einen anderen rahmen(nerve al+ von canyon).
aus diesem grund kann ich auch das schaltauge und das schaltwerk ausschliessen.


----------



## schappi (26. Januar 2014)

Zum Richten von Schaltaugen wie in deinem Falle gibt es ein Werkzeug zum Richten von Schaltaugen im eingebauten Zustand. Das sollte jeder gute Bikeshop in der Werkstatt haben:
http://www.bike-components.de/produ...tauge-TL-RD11.html?xtcr=4&xtmcl=richtwerkzeug




Bist du sicher das wer Käfig deines Schaltwerks gerade ist?


----------



## marlon86 (26. Januar 2014)

mit solch einem richtwerkzeug kriegst du so etwas nicht hin, aber trotzdem danke. eine korrekte x-12 Schaltaugen bohrung sieht so aus wie auf den bilder unten und dann passt es auch. es handelt sich bei den folgenden bilder um das gleiche schaltauge und das gleiche schaltwerk wie bei den bilder beim ersten beitrag.

aus diesem grund kann ich auch das schaltauge und das schaltwerk ausschliessen.


----------



## heiko4492 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich freu mch schon mein lux 7.9 kommt nächste Woche dann wird die Schaltung gleich auf Sram xx umgebaut.


----------



## heiko4492 (1. Februar 2014)

Hi
Hat den mal jemand ein Foto für mich wie bei dem Lux 7.9 der Lock Out Hebel montiert ist?
Ist dieser auf oder unter dem Lenker montiert?


----------



## marlon86 (2. Februar 2014)

der kann nur nach oben montiert sein, weil das bike mit einem 2-fach und einem 10-fach schalthebel geliefert wird. beim 9.9 war der fullsprint xloc montiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko4492 (5. Februar 2014)

kann man den Lenker eigentlich auch umdrehen?


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Februar 2014)

Ja, klar. Den Vorbau auch.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Twenty9er (5. Februar 2014)

marlon86 schrieb:


> der kann nur nach oben montiert sein, weil das bike mit einem 2-fach und einem 10-fach schalthebel geliefert wird. beim 9.9 war der fullsprint xloc montiert.


 Die Leitungen sind ziemlich lang. War bei meinem Canyon auch so. Finde ich schade für deren technischen Anspruch.


----------



## zett78 (5. Februar 2014)

wieso? kürzen geht doch immer (mit ein wenig technischen Sachverstand)


----------



## Twenty9er (5. Februar 2014)

zett78 schrieb:


> wieso? kürzen geht doch immer (mit ein wenig technischen Sachverstand)


Ja schon, musste ich an meinem auch machen. Aber findest du nicht, dass man erwarten kann, dass die Leitungen gekürzt sind? ...Die Bremsleitungen auf dem Bild sind schon ziemlich lang und Canyon rühmt sich des öfteren mit seiner perfekten Montagequalität. Aber Canyon versucht auch zu sparen, wo es geht :-( ...und ich muss wohl meine Ansprüche runterschrauben


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2014)

War bei unserem Nerve AL auch so. Die Bremsleitungen waren so lang wie ein Lasso zum Kuhfangen. Qualität sieht anders aus.


----------



## marlon86 (5. Februar 2014)

es hat vor- und nachteile. gekürzt sieht optisch schöner aus, wenn dir jedoch die bremsleitung abreist bei einem sturz, bist du froh, wenn du die lange bremsleitung nochmals verwenden kannst. bei einer langen ausgerissenen leitung musst du nur das defekte stück abtrennen.

des weiteren sind die bilder von testbikes/pressebikes und bei denen wird selten eine leitung gekürzt.


----------



## zett78 (6. Februar 2014)

bei den Käufern von Fahrrädern in dieser Preiskategorie dürfte im Fall der Fälle wohl auch noch Kapital für eine neune Bremsleitung vorhanden sein


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Februar 2014)

Kürzen geht immer, auch ohne neue Leitung. Nur beim "verlängern" muss man komplett neu verlegen und entlüften. Bisschen länger sollten sie bei der Auslieferung schon sein, man nimmt den Fall das sich jemand ein 2cm längeren Vorbau drauf schraubt, die Spacer verändert und Zack ist die Leitung zu kurz. Ist doch ärgerlicher, als die zu lange Leitung etwas mit dem Teppichmesser zu kürzen. Wenn man es gut macht muss man nicht mal entlüften

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko4492 (9. Februar 2014)

Meins ist nun auch endlich fertig habe noch die Original Schaltgruppe gegen meine bereits vorhandene Sram XX getauscht


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Februar 2014)

Sieht sehr schnell aus, sehr chic


----------



## heiko4492 (9. Februar 2014)

welchen Flaschen Halter habt ihr montiert ?


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Februar 2014)

CANNONDALE Trinkflaschenhalter Side Cage Aluminium 30g, kostet 8€ und funktioniert super. Die Flasche wird etwas seitlich versetzt eingeschoben, so passt sogar eine große rein. Ansonsten keine Chance mit den M Rahmen. Die Flasche hält auch stabiler als mit den komplett seitlichen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Februar 2014)

In der neuen Bike ist übrigends ein kleiner Test zum Lux. Allerdings extrem kurz und absolut nichtssagend. Man hat sich wohl von vornerein geeinigt, dass alle getesteten Bikes super sind und nur Unterschiede beleuchtet. Als plus wurde die Vielseitigkeit des Bikes genannt, anders als z.b. das Specialized. Als Kritikpunkt wurde genannt, dass die Kabel mit Kabelbinder und nicht mit C-Clips befestigt waren. Wenn sie sonst nix gefunden haben muss es wohl ein Klasse bike sein .


----------



## Jocki (20. Februar 2014)

Hallo, ich suche ein schnelles Fully (nur Rahmen) mit großen Bergabpotential. Mein Favorit wäre das BMC FS 01 29. Das wird und wurde auch bei Endurorennen schon eingesetzt. Leider ist der Preis jenseits von gut und böse. Auf dem Papier hat das Lux praktisch identische Werte. Hat schon mal jemand sein Lux ordentlich bergab gescheucht und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (20. Februar 2014)

Sagen wir mal so, der Fahrer macht 70%, das Material 30%. Die Fahrtechnik ist also entscheidend. Daher ist es schwierig zu beantworten weil jeder seinen eigenen Fahrstil und Technik hat. Wenn Du Dir das BMC gekauft hättest und davon überzeugt bist daß es Deine Anforderungen erfüllt, das Canyon 1:1 identische GEO hat, stellt sich auch die Frage: Bist Du das BMC schon mal gefahren ? Wenn ja, direkt das Canyon kaufen


----------



## dj_holgie (20. Februar 2014)

Also mit 2,4er schlappen pack ich es auf den local trails nicht mal ansatzweise das Lux an seine Grenzen zu bringen. Das geht bergab schon sehr gut ab, so wurde es ja auch in der Bike getestet. Ich freu mich schon auf die Alpen mit dem Gerät. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlon86 (20. Februar 2014)

Jocki schrieb:


> Hallo, ich suche ein schnelles Fully (nur Rahmen) mit großen Bergabpotential. Mein Favorit wäre das BMC FS 01 29. Das wird und wurde auch bei Endurorennen schon eingesetzt. Leider ist der Preis jenseits von gut und böse. Auf dem Papier hat das Lux praktisch identische Werte. Hat schon mal jemand sein Lux ordentlich bergab gescheucht und kann seine Eindrücke schildern?







funktioniert tadellos, ist schnell und macht grossen spass. hatte vorher das bmc fs01 trailcrew. das canyon fährt sich genauso gut. die pike finde ich sogar noch ein stück besser. für meine hometrails brauche ich nichts anderes


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Februar 2014)

Mein Lux war die Woche in der Canyon Werkstatt und ich muss Canyon (mal wieder) ein großes Lob aussprechen. 

Der Rahmen wurde anstandslos getauscht, da die Pressfit Aufnahme im Rahmen dem Innenlager zuviel Spiel gelassen hat. Hat knapp über 1 Woche getauscht, top für ein Rahmen Tausch. Bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten (Liner vergessen vom Schaltzug des Umwerfers, wo er aus dem Rahmen rauskommt, Gummiabdichtung für die Reverb Schrauben am Oberrohr vergessen, eine Schraube die vorher leicht beschädigt war ist nun komplett durchgedreht, die darf ich gleich mit der Zange rausholen) wurde auch gute Arbeit geleistet.

Als nächstes Projekt werde ich das Cockpit etwas aufräumen, da mir da viel zu viele Hebel sind. Dafür wollte ich den Fox Splitter kaufen

http://r2-bike.com/FOX-Splitter-fuer-CTD-Remote-Hebel-Fernbedienung-2014

Mit dem Ding brauch man wohl nur noch einen Hebel, hat da jemand mit Erfahrung??

Dann noch die Schalthebel mit Ispec mit an die Bremse schrauben. Finde es schade, dass das nicht serienmäßig gemacht wird, da das Cockpit schon extrem überladen ist mit 2 Lockout Hebeln + Reverb Stealth Bedienung..


----------



## Tom33 (23. Februar 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> In der neuen Bike ist übrigends ein kleiner Test... Als Kritikpunkt wurde genannt, dass die Kabel mit Kabelbinder und nicht mit C-Clips befestigt waren...


und beim CF SL haben die genau anders herum argumentiert


----------



## dj_holgie (26. Februar 2014)

Ja ich find das Argument etwas lächerlich, egal wie rum. Sowas hat man in 30 Sekunden ausgetauscht. Findet das liebe Bike Magazin keine anderen Unterschiede? Es wirklich das einzige was die Bikes unterscheidet die C-Clips..


----------



## dj_holgie (5. März 2014)

Habe letzten Monat endlich mein Tubular LRS testen können. (Tune King + Kong + BOR Alu tubular felgen"=1333 Gramm) Was ein geniales Fahrgefühl, fühlt sich im leichtem Gelände mit 2,5bar nach mehr Komfort an als bei meinem Tubeless 2,4" Contis mit 1,2 Bar, obwohl man den Tufo Reifen ja nachsagt das sie noch relativ "billig" sind im Tubular Umfeld. Im gröberen Gelände arbeitet dann natürlich schon das Fahrwerk mehr. Bin jetzt bei 10,8 kg mit Reverb und XTR 2x10.. Außerdem hat das Bike nun endlich die Spritzigkeit die ich normal nur bei 26" Bikes kenne..

Einziges Problem ist das man sich auf die Pannenmilch verlassen muss im Fall der Fälle.. Habe mal das Tufo Klebeband zur Installation probiert, das war relativ einfach, da fand ich die Tubeless Installation aufwendiger.. Bin mal gespannt wie lange die Reifen halten, die nächsten werden evtl. richtig geklebt 

Habe jetzt ein LRS für Marathon/XC und die DT Swiss für AM und gröberes.. Ist innerhalb von einer Minute umgesteckt, sehr praktisch..


----------



## dj_holgie (5. März 2014)

.


----------



## Endless (9. März 2014)

Was für Scheibenbremsen hast du an den Tune Laufrädern?


----------



## dj_holgie (9. März 2014)

Endless schrieb:


> Was für Scheibenbremsen hast du an den Tune Laufrädern?


 
Sind die Shimano XTR ohne Kühlrippen. 180/160.

Der Fox Splitter war nun endlich auch mal lieferbar, ich find das Ding echt genial. Nur mit einem Hebel Gabel und Dämpfer zu verstellen sollte Standard sein (so wie beim Rockshox Fahrwerk), ein echter Komfortgewinn wenn man die öfter benutzt. Mit 2 Hebel für Lockout + Hebel für die Reverb sieht das Cockpit ansonsten auch unzumutbar zugemüllt aus.
Installation war OK, musste sich nur die Anleitung im Internet selber suchen. Bei der Gelegenheit direkt auch mit Alligator Ilink Außenhüllen umgestellt (Nokon war mir zu teuer).
Todo:

- Ispec auf der rechten Seite montieren (der ist noch nicht lieferbar)
- Gabel kürzen um den häßlichen Spacerturm entfernen zu können.

Danach bin ich mit dem Bike wunschlos glücklich .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endless (9. März 2014)

Hört sich gut an.
Gibt's die Tune Haben auch mit Centerlock?
Und war die Installation der Reverb stressig?


----------



## dj_holgie (9. März 2014)

Endless schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an.
> Gibt's die Tune Haben auch mit Centerlock?
> Und war die Installation der Reverb stressig?


 
Die Reverb Stealth zu verlegen ist schon etwas knifflig, man brauch ein Liner den man im Unterrohr bei der Reverb Öffnung reinsteckt und bis zum demontierten Tretlager führt und von da das kleine Gewinde hochzieht um von innen in die Öffnung zu stecken. Was dann noch schwierig war, war das Hydraulik Kabel beim Tretlager "um die Kurve" zu legen, ansonsten ist es dann Standard Prozedur. Würde sagen man brauch schon ein bisschen Schraub Erfahrung dafür.

Bei Superlight Bikeparts gibts den LRS nur mit 6Loch:
http://superlight-bikeparts.de/Tune...ing-Tune-Kong-King-Kong-XMD-BOR-XMD309-Felgen


----------



## dj_holgie (9. März 2014)

Achja habe dafür auch von Canyon eine Anleitung bekommen. Falls benötigt kann ich sie gerne zuschicken..

Hier nochmal eim Bild vom Fox Splitter und von der Tour heute:


----------



## Ecaltar (9. März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mit ein Lux CF 9.9 Gr. M  bestellt...
Ich habe gelesen das der Rahmen platzmässig sehr begrenzt ist und so wollt ich mal diejenigen die bereits das Bike Ihr eigen nennen und schon diverse Touren gefahren sind fragen: passen in den Rahmen große (0,7L / 0,75L) Flaschen oder muss Ich umstellen auf die kleinen (0,5L) ?
Ausserdem würde mich interessieren welche Flaschenhalter ihr verbaut habt?
Ich persönlich liebäugl mit dem TOPPEAK Shuttle Cage Carbon oder dem Tune "Wasserträger". Eure Meinung dazu ?


----------



## dj_holgie (9. März 2014)

Größe M habe ich auch. Es passen große Flaschen, allerdings nur wenn du ein Flaschenhalter mit seitlichem Einschub benutzt. Habe den von Cannondale, ein paar Seiten vorher schon gepostet, der ist super und preiswert. Auf keinen Fall ein normalen bestellen, die durfte ich auch direkt wieder verkaufen.. Und ja der Rahmen ist sehr kompakt.. So kompakt das ich beim Pedalieren gegen die Wippe komme (ab und an). Ich würde glaube ich trotzdem wieder M nehmen, da man so durch die Trails wirbeln kann..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## heiko4492 (15. März 2014)

hi mein Lux ist auch größe M und ich habe en elite cannibal Flaschen Halter im Canyon design und das klapp mit den 0,7 Liter flaschen ganz gut.


----------



## el_tribun (18. März 2014)

hab auch mein LUX 8.9 bekommen.

hier mal die ersten Eindrücke:

optisch der Hammer für mich, mein erstes Fully.  Genau so wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe, aber schon riesig mit 29".
Heute nur erster kurzer Rollout auf Asphalt zum Dämpfer Check, morgen erste Waldrunde geplant.

Was mir zu Beginn positiv auffiel:
-sehr gut verpackt
-schönes Etui für das Zubehör / Manuals etc.
-Gewicht passt sehr gut > Angabe 10,95 in S , hab es mit knapp über 11,1 gewogen in L

negativ war / ist:
-Scheibe vorn schleift recht stark, läuft nicht gerade, ist etwas krumm. SOwohl vor dem Rollout nur beim drehen als auch hinterher gleichbleibend. Hätte man IMO beim Check hören und eine andere Scheibe verbauen können. Tel. abgeklärt, dass ich ein paar Testfahrten mache, und dann sehen wir weiter. Hoffe das gibt sich, sonst muss nachgebessert werden. 

-Schaltung nicht besonders gut eingestellt. Musste ganz schön  nachstellen. Umwerfer stand nicht mal annährend unter den Ritzeln.
Denke, bei 3,3K Kohle sollte das eigentlich anders sein. Nachdem ich es jetzt selber gemacht habe, läuft es sauber durch. 

Berichte weiteres nach meiner ersten Waldrunde morgen!


----------



## Alex0711 (17. April 2014)

Hi
Mal eine Frage in die Runde, da ich unschlüssig bzgl. des Kaufs bin.

Lohnt sich der materielle Mehrwert des 8.9 im Gegensatz zum 7.9?

Ich meine die Verschleißteile müssen nach der Saison sowieso gewechselt werden. Ich habe auch nicht mehr vor wie früher jedes zweite Wochenende ein Rennen zu fahren und brauche nicht die leichteste aller Gruppen. Was mir persönlich einfach beim 8.9 mehr zusagt ist die komplette XT.

Danke schonmal im Voraus für eure Meinungen!

Gruß aus München


----------



## dj_holgie (17. April 2014)

Alex0711 schrieb:


> Hi
> Mal eine Frage in die Runde, da ich unschlüssig bzgl. des Kaufs bin.
> 
> Lohnt sich der materielle Mehrwert des 8.9 im Gegensatz zum 7.9?
> ...


 
Ist halt mehr eine Glaubensfrage:

SRAM VS Shimano
Rockshox VS FOX.

Würde generell sagen, dass das RS Fahrwerk etwas straffer liegt, sich also eher für Marathons eignet und Fox eher etwas softer für Trails. Aber natürlich kann man auch mit dem Fox Fahrwerg Marathons fahren..

Beim 8.9 sind die etwas breiteren, modernen DT Swiss LRS verbaut. Das 7.9er hat Grip Shift, das sagt auch nicht jeden zu. Ich würde zum 8.9er tendieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2014)

Hi, 2- 3 Fragen an die "Luxe" (Holgie hat mir ja schon ein paar Tips gegeben, danke an dieser Stelle).... Habe mir ein HT Slx 29 9.9 bestellt. Mag ne schnelle Waldrakete haben. Das HT ist aber erst Anfang August lieferbar. Jetzt überlege ich stattdessen auf ein Lux 9.9 Team zu gehen!?

1. Hat wer den Kauf schon bereut? Evtl. im Vergleich mit einem HT?
2. Passt eine 0,7ltr. Podium Black Chill Camelbak Flasche in den Rahmen?
3. Und lässt sich das Fox Fahrwerk wie ein Rock Shox komplett blockieren?

Danke euch und beste Grüße Rog.


----------



## dj_holgie (4. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Hi, 2- 3 Fragen an die "Luxe" (Holgie hat mir ja schon ein paar Tips gegeben, danke an dieser Stelle).... Habe mir ein HT Slx 29 9.9 bestellt. Mag ne schnelle Waldrakete haben. Das HT ist aber erst Anfang August lieferbar. Jetzt überlege ich stattdessen auf ein Lux 9.9 Team zu gehen!?
> 
> 1. Hat wer den Kauf schon bereut? Evtl. im Vergleich mit einem HT?
> 2. Passt eine 0,7ltr. Podium Black Chill Camelbak Flasche in den Rahmen?
> ...



Also dann bin ich mal so frei und antworte auch noch auf die 3 Fragen 

1. Bin das SLX 29 auch schon eine Saison gefahren deshalb kann ich sie ganz gut vergleichen: 

Ein Fully wird immer ein anderes Fahrgefühl als ein Hardtail bieten. Also meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich schon bewusst für (oder eben gegen) ein Fully entscheiden. Im offenen Modus wippen die Dinger natürlich physikalisch bedingt immer etwas beim Pedalieren , allerdings merkt man davon beim Lux nichts und es geht auch keine spürbare Energie verloren. Im Lockout ist es dann bocksteif, wirklich schon HT ähnlich, obwohl ich zu 90% mit offener Plattform fahre, da ich den Komfort und Grip liebe und wie gesagt dadurch kaum Energie verloren geht..

2. Ab Rahmengröße M mit seitlichem Halter auf jeden Fall.

3. Ja. Bei Fox gibts Remote 3 Modi, bei RS 2


----------



## ScottRog69 (5. Mai 2014)

Ach Holgie, du bist einfach mein Held. ). Merci. Ich werd noch ein wenig darüber pennen. Fällt mir schwer mein Genius 26Z. AM Fully in Rente zu schicken. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Telefonzelle!


----------



## H8machine (5. Mai 2014)

So mal wieder eine blöde Frage von mir--warte ja aufs Bike zur Zeit und wollt nur im vorraus mal schon wissen ob ich die hinter x12 Steckachse gegen die 12mm RWS Steckachse von DtSwiss einfach austauschen kann. Dürfte ja so gesehen problemlos passen-denke ich mal. Danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## dj_holgie (5. Mai 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> So mal wieder eine blöde Frage von mir--warte ja aufs Bike zur Zeit und wollt nur im vorraus mal schon wissen ob ich die hinter x12 Steckachse gegen die 12mm RWS Steckachse von DtSwiss einfach austauschen kann. Dürfte ja so gesehen problemlos passen-denke ich mal. Danke schonmal im vorraus



RWS für x12 passt. Kenne allerdings ein, bei den hat sie sich der Spanner auf der Tour schon mal gelöst, ich glaub deshalb baut Canyon kein zum Schnellspannen hinten rein?!


----------



## H8machine (5. Mai 2014)

In dem 2012er Canyon HT Gran Canyon AL 29 hat ich auch ein drinnen orginal, würde also durchaus mal so verbaut von Canyon.
Ok, danke für Antwort , finds halt praktischer als mit Schlüssel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2014)

Ein super leichtes Multitool daß auch nur die Schlüssel dran hat die man an seinem Fahrrad benötigt sollte man eh immer dabei haben um mal schnell etwas festzuziehen. Besonders bei Carbonrädern zieht man die Schrauben nicht so fest und da ist es besser unterwegs mal etwas nachziehen zu können. Die leichten wiegen 50gr.


----------



## Twenty9er (6. Mai 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> In dem 2012er Canyon HT Gran Canyon AL 29 hat ich auch ein drinnen orginal, würde also durchaus mal so verbaut von Canyon.
> Ok, danke für Antwort , finds halt praktischer als mit Schlüssel.


Der Spanner löst sich nicht bei richtiger Handhabung. Ist auch kein Spanner, sondern auch nur geschraubt. Ob ich das Gewinde mit einem Handhebel oder Werkzeug anziehen macht keinen Unterschied


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Mai 2014)

Oh man.... Engel links, Teuferl rechts. Gib mr dochmal wer den finalen Blattschuss!? Bis August auf's HT Slx warten ,  300 euro günstiger, mit S-Ram u. Rockshox und 1,5kg leichter oder in den sauren Appel beisse und ein teureres 9.9SL Lux kaufen mit gewohntem Shimano/ Fox Einheitsbrei, und Rädern die nicht viel taugen. Grübel, grummel. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2014)

Fully fahren ist halt schon was anderes als HT. Du mußt Dir erstmal darüber klar werden ob Du für daß was Du so fährst ein Fully brauchst oder ein HT genügt...wenn du zu 80% auf Wald- und Forstwegen unterwegs bist, ab und an trails fährst, 10% S0-S1, 10% S2, dann reicht ein HT aus. Und wenn Du derzeit noch ein Rad hast, entspann Dich und warte. Wenn Du meinst mit dem Lux schneller, besser und sicherer unterwegs zu sein, kauf es. Wartezeit haste auch beim Lux. Bis das zusammengebaut ist etc. gehen bestimmt 2 Woche rum. Und je länger Du wartest desto eher ist August. Da fangen dann auch die Sparwochen bei Canyon an...Abverkauf der Restposten, da kannste noch mal sparen.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Mai 2014)

Also "LRS die nix taugen" ist jetzt ein bisschen krass ausgedrückt, soo schlecht sind die Mavics auch nicht, rein von der Optik her sogar ziemlich geil  Aber weder von der Breite, Gewicht, Steifigkeit und Service Freundlichkeit können die mithalten, es gibt einfach für weniger Geld besseres..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Mai 2014)

Das betagte Scott soll eigentlich in Rente, habe ja noch ein Enduro. Hatte 10 Jahre kein HT mehr. Kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden.  In unserer Radclique sind 5 mit Twentyniner... Tendenz steigend. Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.   

Thema Mavic... Sind schon sehr geil. Aber anfällig, schlecht im support, überteuert etc. wie unser DJ schon schreibt. .  Die würden dann fliegen direkt in die Bucht.... Luke mein junger Padawan. Lok. 


Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht.



Nein, die gibt es nicht, aber sehr vielseitig ist das Lux. Ich fahr von Marathon über Touren bis softes AM mit einem anderem LRS alles mit dem Lux


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn Du eh schon seit 10J kein HT mehr hattest und mit dem Fully zufrieden warst, was überlegst Du dann noch. Kauf das Lux und gut ist.


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

So,  Schei....  darauf! Will nicht bis August warten. Ihr habt mich ganz kirre gemacht. Bestellung für's SLX HT storniert und ein LUX geordert. Lieferbar so Gott will, ende Mai. Als erstes fliegen die Mavics raus. Empfehlungen? Leicht, robust, wartungsarm und zukunftssicher für tubeless?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Was müssen sie denn aushalten die Felgen, was wiegst Du (Gewichtsbeschränkung von Felgen je nach Modell von 80 bis 120kg). Da Du ein leichtes Carbon Race Fully hast, sollten die sich um 1450gr bis 1550gr einpendeln. Da Du sicherlich nicht breiter als 2.1 damit fährst, sollte ne Maulweite mit 19mm ausreichen (meine Meinung). So ca. 550 Euro wirst einplanen können wenn Du sie anfertigen läßt. Ansonsten ein fertiges Systemlaufrad bestellen, kostet etwas mehr, z.B. DTSwiss XR 1501 für 680 Euro. Tubeless bekommst Du nahezu jede Felge, da gibt es mittlerweile entsprechende Kits.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

Ja, so zwischen 1400 - 1500g, tubeless bis 2.2 Reifenbreite war mein Sinn. Naggisch 84kg... Hoffe über den Sommer Tendenz fallend. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2014)

Halt mal nach notubes crest ausschau, hat zwar mittlerweile jeder 2., aber nicht aus Zufall. Absolut bewährt die Dinger. 85 KG ist aber schon an der Grenze glaube ich für die Crest, je nach fahrweise. Gibts z.b als Hope hoops für 440€ hier 

http://www.bike24.de/p128361.html

Soviel sollte man locker für die Mavics bekommen..


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2014)

Dt swiss fahre ich auch, sehr gute Qualität, besonders die Naben, sehr guter Service, allerdings auch sehr teuer..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

Was haltet ihr von No Tubes. Ztr Crest, mit Tune Naben und Sapim Speichen? 20mm und 1490g ca?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2014)

Gibts wohl kaum was zu meckern! Absoluter High End LRS, dürfte dann wohl so um die 600-800€ liegen nehm ich mal an.. 20mm Felgeninnenbreite oder wie?


----------



## filiale (8. Mai 2014)

Die ztr crest sind auf alle fälle zu empfehlen. naben von hope, tune oder dtswiss. dann haste was echt tolles !


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. Mai 2014)

Ja, 20mm maulweite, bis 90kg Gewicht, ca.  um die 560 - 580,00€. Holgie, was legst du eigentlich auf? Schlager? 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Mai 2014)

Aaaaaateeeemlooos durch die Nacht 

Ne, das war mehr eine Jugendsünde von mir, die Turntables sind schon länger verkauft, die Vinyls liegen hier noch rum. War elektronische Musik..


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Mai 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Aaaaaateeeemlooos durch die Nacht
> 
> Ne, das war mehr eine Jugendsünde von mir, die Turntables sind schon länger verkauft, die Vinyls liegen hier noch rum. War elektronische Musik..



.... Bis ein neuer Tag erwacht!!

Summ didel dumm... Helene is schon a Brettsche! 
Aber Trance ist mir dann doch lieber. 
Am 28.06.:  Dorian Gray Party in Darmstadt! Da fahre ich dann mit dem LUX hin! *Muharhar*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (9. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> .... Bis ein neuer Tag erwacht!!
> 
> Summ didel dumm... Helene is schon a Brettsche!
> Aber Trance ist mir dann doch lieber.
> Am 28.06.:  Dorian Gray Party in Darmstadt! Da fahre ich dann mit dem LUX hin! *Muharhar*



Bis nach Darmstadt ist es gar nicht mal so weit von hier und im Odenwald bin ich auch schon paar mal Touren gefahren.. Könnt man gern mal eine gemeinsame Lux Tour fahren ..,sind dann wenigstens gleiche Voraussetzungen für jeden


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Mai 2014)

Soso. Dann dürftest du das Tropical in Münster, Alladins in Aschaffenburg und das Airport in Michelstadt ja noch kennen!?  Dss waren meine Spielplätze.  Wir starten samstags meist in Eppertshausen, fahren dann nach Gr.-Umstadt / Otzberg und dann in die Wälder Richtung AB. Bin mal gespannt, wann das Lux kommt und was wieder defekt ist oder nicht passt. Bei solch Geschichten, habe ich immer Pech. ;(

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2014)

Das Tropical in Münster gibt es immer noch ? Wie geil...


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Mai 2014)

Nein, das Trop. ist seit 2 Jahren zu. Wird aber wohl renoviert?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2014)

Frage an die Cracks... wieviel Platz ist zwischen Gabel und Sitzstrebe bis zum Mantel/ Reifen? Hat Jemand schon mal 27,5 Räder in ein Twenty Niner gebaut? Würde das die Geometrie + Optik arg versauen?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (11. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Frage an die Cracks... wieviel Platz ist zwischen Gabel und Sitzstrebe bis zum Mantel/ Reifen? Hat Jemand schon mal 27,5 Räder in ein Twenty Niner gebaut? Würde das die Geometrie + Optik arg versauen?
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!



Also 2,4er Reifen bin ich schon ohne Probleme gefahren. Da ist dann immer noch Platz für Matsch.  27,5" sollte kein Problem sein, außer dass das Tretlager dann noch tiefer kommt als es ohnehin schon ist.. Wenn du vorne UND hinten tauscht sollte die Geometrie ja relativ in Takt bleiben, bin aber auch kein Geometrie Experte und habe es noch nie ausprobiert? Willst du umsteigen auf 27,5" ? Wie groß bist du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (11. Mai 2014)

1,76m ohne Schuhe. Schrittlänge 82/83cm.  Wollte ja eigentlich eh immer ein 27,5ér Finde die Optik akttuell noch krass bei den Twenty Niner (habe mich noch nicht daran gewöhnt). Wäre evtl. ne Überlegung wert?


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Mai 2014)

27,5" wär mir zu nah an 26" dran. Ich find den zusätzlichen Grip und die Laufruhe bei den 29er schon ziemlich genial

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottRog69 (15. Mai 2014)

Hammer Hart, letzten Mittwoch bestellt und morgen / Samstag wirds geliefert. Wie gut, das ich noch 9Tage im Urlaub bin. Lol. Und das Hardtail hat immer noch lieferverzug bis ende Juli. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## nojumper (17. Mai 2014)

moin,

sagt mal, hat schon mal jemand versucht, ein Lux auf 120 mm Federweg aufzubohren?

Ich stehe momentan vor der Wahl, ein 29er aufzubauen mit entweder einem Lux CF oder einem 2013er Epic Marathon, welches mit einem anderen Dämpfer ohne Brain auf 120 mm kommen soll.
Komplettiert werden soll das Ganze mit einer Lefty Carbon (Einbauhöhe kommt hin) und Laufrädern mit Tune-Naben und Veltec XM Carbon-Felgen. Die sind zwar mit 404 gr. für Carbonfelgen nicht wirklich leicht, aber wohl recht stabil, breit genug und für meinen Geschmack optisch ein Traum.

Am Lux gefällt mir das Rahmendesign optisch besser, die integrierten Züge und das etwas geringere Gewicht. Für das Epic spricht der etwas günstigere Preis (allerdings gebraucht) und der 120er Federweg, so er denn auch wirklich funktioniert und nutzbar ist.
Daß beide Fahrwerke in der Praxis gut funktionieren, setze ich mal voraus, habe leider keine Gelegenheit zur Probefahrt.

Optisch wäre das Nerve CF mein Traumrahmen, aber ich will mal was mit 29er Laufrädern ausprobieren und das möglichst unter 10 kg.

Bei gleichem Federweg würde ich das Lux bevorzugen, also - hat's schon mal jemand probiert und mit welchem Ergebnis?
Bei Canyon finde ich 2 verschiedene Angaben zum Dämpfer: 184/44 mm und 190/50 mm. Würde ersteres stimmen und es gibt genug Platz zwischen Rahmen und den Anschlägen Hinterbau, könnte es mit einem 190er Dämpfer gehen. Tretlager käme wohl rund 5mm höher, Federweg würde um sie 114 mm liegen.

Aktuell bewege ich ein älteres Simplon Stomp (120 mm aus 2008)) mit Felgenbremsen (Avid SD7Ti), German Answer Kilo-Gabel und Hügi240-Mavic 717 Laufrädern, das Ganze ohne Pedale knapp unter 10 kg. Nun möchte ich eine schickere Optik und ein stabileres Fahrverhalten in etwas groberem Geläuf.

Vielen Dank!!

Michael


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Mai 2014)

Leider nein würde mich aber auch interessieren, habe ich aber auch schon überlegt vorne auf 120mm umzurüsten. Für grobe Trails wäre das schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung. Vom Prinzip her baut man einen längeren Dämpfer ein um hinten mehr FW zu bekommen? Würde der verlängerte Dampfer nicht auch das Ansprechverhalten andern?

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## nojumper (17. Mai 2014)

wahrscheinlich schon etwas, weil je die Wippe etwas "steiler" drückt, wenn der Dämpfer länger ist. Wie viel das ausmacht, kann ich aber nicht beurteilen.
Wenn die Angabe von Canyon stimmt (184/44 mm) wäre wohl ein 190/57 ideal, um bei mehr Federweg das Tretlager nicht zu hoch kommen zu lassen. Die sind aber wohl dünn gesät und teuer, sofern es die Kinematik und die Anschlagpunkte eben überhaupt zulassen.
Aber damit würde das Tretlager nur rund 3 mm höher kommen, im unteren Anschlag wäre es dann aber tiefer als original. Im Zeitalter der immer kleiner werdenden Kettenblätter wahrscheinlich verschmerzbar.
Ich geb' ja zu daß es vielleicht doof ist, an einem niegenlagelneuen Bike gleich etwas basteln zu wollen, aber erstens kann ich halt besser basteln als fahren und zweitens habe ich mit Modifikationen in dem Bereich gegenüber der Hersteller-Ausstattung überwiegend gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
(Altes Stumpi 100=> 130 mm, Manitou Minute mit Shims getunt, spezieller RP23 am Stomp anstelle des grottig funktionierenden DT HVR.....)

Ich kann halt auch noch überhaupt nicht beurteilen, in wiefern die 29" Räder gegenüber den bisher gewohnten 26"ern den Wunsch nach mehr Federweg aufkommen lassen. Die 120 mm meines Stomp reichen mit eigentlich  aus - könnten nur etwas sensibler sein. Die Kinematik ist vielleicht schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen


----------



## nojumper (18. Mai 2014)

hmmm - ich formuliere mal anders 

Kann jemand, der ein Lux CF besitzt sagen, wie die Dämpferlänge und der Hub tatsächlich sind?
Canyon sagt ja an der einen Stelle 190/50 und anderswo 184/44.

Ist an den Anschlägen Hinterbau zu Rahmen im voll ein- bzw. ausgefederten Zustand noch Luft oder wird es dann schon knapp?

Vielen Dank

Michael


----------



## mtb1140 (18. Mai 2014)

Hi,
meine Frage wäre: ist es grundsätzlich möglich ins Lux CF 29 eine Lefty Hybrid XLR 100 29er mit einer Einbaulänge von 485mm (Einbaulänge Rahmen wäre 500mm) zu verbauen?
- die Front würde um die 15mm niedriger werden - macht das etwas? Könnte man ja mit Vorbau und Rizer ausgleichen.
- ist der Rahmen grundsätzlich für eine Lefty "geeignet"? Canyon hat hier ja schon geschrieben, dass sie keine Freigabe geben, klar, aber mit einem Steuerrohradapter (evt. MCFK Gabelschaft für Fremdrahmen tapered)
Danke


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Mai 2014)

mtb1140 schrieb:


> Hi,
> meine Frage wäre: ist es grundsätzlich möglich ins Lux CF 29 eine Lefty Hybrid XLR 100 29er mit einer Einbaulänge von 485mm (Einbaulänge Rahmen wäre 500mm) zu verbauen?
> - die Front würde um die 15mm niedriger werden - macht das etwas? Könnte man ja mit Vorbau und Rizer ausgleichen.
> - ist der Rahmen grundsätzlich für eine Lefty "geeignet"? Canyon hat hier ja schon geschrieben, dass sie keine Freigabe geben, klar, aber mit einem Steuerrohradapter (evt. MCFK Gabelschaft für Fremdrahmen tapered)
> Danke



Also ich weiss nicht, 
A. Zerstörst die Geometrie des Rahmen (Sportlich Komfortabel)und B:

Wirken Biege,- Zug- und Lastkräfte von links ordentlich auf den Steuerkopfbereich. Dieser ist bei Cannondale extra verstärkt und für die Lefty ausgelegt. Das wird bei Canyon ncht der Fall sein?! Wäre da vorsichtig.


----------



## mtb1140 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja, da hast Du natürlich schon recht, also wenn keine Freigabe erfolgt, heißt das, dass der Rahmen dafür nicht geeignet ist und deshalb ein Sicherheitsrisiko besteht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Mai 2014)

Ja, so sehe ich das.  Und carbon bricht schnellere als man denkt. Schon gar wenn man falsch damit umgeht.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Mai 2014)

mtb1140 schrieb:


> - ist der Rahmen grundsätzlich für eine Lefty "geeignet"? Canyon hat hier ja schon geschrieben, dass sie keine Freigabe geben, klar, aber mit einem Steuerrohradapter (evt. MCFK Gabelschaft für Fremdrahmen tapered)
> Danke



Darüber gab es schon ausführliche Diskussionen. Da die Lefty ja anders gebaut ist treten Belastungen wie bei einer Doppelbrückengabel auf, dafür ist der Rahmen nicht gebaut und nicht freigegeben. Rahmengarantie von 6 Jahren ist erstmal futsch, würde ich mir überlegen. Inwiefern der Rahmen das auf Dauer wegsteckt kann dir wohl niemand sagen.


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Mai 2014)

nojumper schrieb:


> hmmm - ich formuliere mal anders
> 
> Kann jemand, der ein Lux CF besitzt sagen, wie die Dämpferlänge und der Hub tatsächlich sind?
> Canyon sagt ja an der einen Stelle 190/50 und anderswo 184/44.
> ...



Frag am besten direkt mal bei Canyon nach, dann können die auch mal direkt ihre widersprüchlichen Angaben korrigieren. Bei der Gelegenheit können sie in der Beschreibung vom 9.9 SL bei der Federgabel mal den FW von 110 auf 100 MM ändern


----------



## nojumper (18. Mai 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Frag am besten direkt mal bei Canyon nach, dann können die auch mal direkt ihre widersprüchlichen Angaben korrigieren. Bei der Gelegenheit können sie in der Beschreibung vom 9.9 SL bei der Federgabel mal den FW von 110 auf 100 MM ändern



Ach - im Moment kämpfe ich schon damit zu erfahren, ob das Frameset mit Remote-Dämpfer ausgeliefert wird, da will ich mit den dickeren Brocken erst gar nicht anfangen  Man wird da auch wohl nicht sonderlich bemüht sein, Sonder-Bastellösungen zu supporten und sich eher auf die sichere Seite zurückziehen - also eher "keine Freigabe für Lefty, keine andere Dämpfer-Einbaulänge- basta". So ein Hersteller muss ja auch juristisch denken.

Habe auch vor mit einer Lefty aufzubauen. Ein entsprechendes Steuerrohr muss eh her, da könnte man auch gleich beim 137er Brückenabstand statt Spacer oben etwas unter den unteren Steuerkonus setzen und hätte wieder rund 500 Einbauhöhe, also keine Veränderung in den Winkeln  Oder aber die entsprechende Lefty (Lefty Max 130) wählen und für 29" traveln.
Ersteres setzt natürlich voraus, daß man das Steuerrohr selbst baut - mein Carbonrohr ist schon unterwegs und die Drehbank läuft schon warm. 
Und selbst bei 485 Einbaulänge ändern sich die Winkel eher marginal, das könnte man rechnen, aber da hab' ich gerade eine Gertsnkaltschale zu viel 
Edit: +0,764° sollten es genau sein.

Die Belastung des Rahmens durch eine Lefty sehe ich nicht so kritisch, soo viel anders ist die Krafteinleitung da auch nicht. Nur werden Doppelbrückengabeln normalerweise eher für andere Einsatzbedinungen genutzt, und dafür ist ein Ultraleicht-Fully naturgemäß weniger ausgelegt. Nur mit einem eventuellen Anschlagen des Standrohres an den Rahmen sollte man aufpassen, aber da hat Canyon ja schon clevere Abhilfe geschaffen


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Mai 2014)

Tsss.. ist wieder typisch! Komme aus dem Urlaub heim, das LUX im Kartönsche... und es pisst wie aus Eimern! ;((.
Da wäre ich doch mal lieber bei 23GRad und Wind in Espania geblieben.  Aber gut... dann werde ich mich mal ans auspacken und aufbauen machen... Bericht folgt! See you later....


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Mai 2014)

Soooo,
Der Luchs ist aufgebaut und jetzt erstmal grob eingestellt. Dauer ca 1,5Std. 

Erste Eindrücke:
Hammer geile Optik, sehr robustes und wertiges Chassis, Fühlt sich irgendwie steifer und massiver an als mein Scott Genius von 2010. 
Verarbeitung sehr gut. Ist aber auch ca. 0,75KG schwerer. 

Man sitzt sehr gut, mehr im Bike beim Scott sass ich irgendwie höher und zu Frontlastig. An die hohen Räder aber, muss ich mich erst gewöhnen. 

Dinge die mir bisher noch nicht so gefallen bzw, auf die ich mich noch einlassen oder evtl. ändern muss:

- das Fox Decal der Gabel, ist leider beschädigt / ordentlich verschrammt.
- Die Bremse ist im Vergleich zur Enduro XTR 203mm und zur alten 180mm Avid Juicy noch zahnlos.
Habe sie ordentlich entlüftet und vorne die besseren Beläge verbaut geht jetzt so, aber hinten ist noch absolut mau. 
- Die Gabel locked super, aber der Dämpfer irgendwie gar nicht.
Ist das normal? Das Genius wird richtig fest wie ein Hardtail.
- Die Fox Lockout Hebel sind ergonomisch nicht der Brüller, nicht sooo toll und nicht so gut / intuitiv zu bedienen wie Rock Shox.
Waren für mich auch falsch montiert. Habe ich getauscht.
- Weiss noch nicht ob ich den Ergon Sattel behalte, war bisher immer Selle Fan.
- Die Ergon GA-1 Evo Griffe habe ich gegen GX2 mit "Hörnless" getauscht. 
- ich glaube die Mavics müssen weg. Möchte etwas weniger exotisches, leichter zu warten mit Rundspeichen etc. 
(Ideen / Anregungen.... als her damit)
- Ausserdem muss ich die Kassette demontieren, die Esel haben den hässlichen schwarzen Speichen / Zahnkranzteller montiert. :/

Das war erstmal der erste Eindruck. 
Freue mich aber schon auf den ersten langen Ausritt... der Antritt und die Leichtfüßigkeit sind schonmal Top.

So, noch 2 Bilder und beste Grüsse Rog,  



















Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Mai 2014)

Achja so sauber war mein Lux auch mal  Erstmal Glückwunsch zum neuem Bike 

- Also die Bremse musst du erstmal einbremsen, da sollte noch mehr Power kommen.

- Die Decals würde ich bei Canyon reklamieren, da gibts bestimmt ein Entschädigung.

- Wenns dich stört kann man wohl den Dämpfer bei Toxoholics auf "Firm" umstellen lassen, wobei mich das leichte Wippen nicht so stört, spürt man ja nix beim Fahren.. Höchstens im Wiegetritt etwas..

- Fox Lockout gibts ein "Splitter", dann kannst du mit einem Hebel Gabel und Dämpfer ansteuern. Finde ich nicht sehr detailverliebt, dass man den nicht standardmäßig verbaut.

- Der Original Sattel war mir viel zu schwer, mehr als ~120 Gramm sollte ein Sattel nicht wiegen 

- Laufräder bin ich bei 29er jetzt schon 4-5 verschiedene High End gefahren (kein Carbon, also vielleicht doch eher Mid Range?!) und finde vom Fahrverhalten die DT Swiss Spline One XM 1501 am besten. Durch die relativ breite Felge generiert man sehr viel Grip, sind aber nicht die leichtesten, evtl. lieber die Spline one XR.. Wenn DT Swiss zu teuer ist vielleicht eine Crest..


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

Moinsen. das mit dem LR - Satz, muss ich mir noch überlegen. Habe die neuen XTR CL Scheiben drauf. Bei allen anderen Lösungen gibt es nur 6 Loch als leichte Felge mit Nabe. (Z.B. TUNE)? Dann aber gibt es aber nur noch XT Scheiben. Oder kann ich bedenkenlos andere Scheiben mit 180/160mm vom Fremdanbieter nehmen? Finde die Shimano optisch schon sehr schick. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Mai 2014)

Ja die sehen schon geil aus, musste aber auch umsteigen wegen 6loch. Du kannst alle Scheiben verwenden, musst aber auf die Dicke achten, die ist manchmal unterschiedlich. Kann auch sein das gewisse Kombis eine schlechte Bremsperfomance liefern, wenn du sicher sein willst würde ich bei Shimano bleiben.. Achja und kratz doch mal den Aufkleber ab 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

Nein, der Aufkleber bleibt dran im Falle eines Verkaufes... neuwertig.  Vorteil der 2teilgen Bremsscheiben liegt im: 
geringeres Ausdehnungsverhalten, verziehen bei Hitze, gewicht und selten klingeln / singen derselbigen. 

Was nutzen einem 50g leichtere Felgen wenn die Scheibe dann 70g. schwerer ist? Das wirkt sich bestimmt auch auf die Trägheit der Masse und das Beschleunugungsverhalten aus. Aber das, werden nur Profis aus dem Sport bemerken und auch nutzen. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## H8machine (24. Mai 2014)

Meine am 9.9 haben den Adapter druff 

Von meim Delefon, du Schmuckbert


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> Meine am 9.9 haben den Adapter druff
> 
> Von meim Delefon, du Schmuckbert



Adapter? Von was, auf Was? von 6-Loch auf Center oder umgekehrt?


----------



## nojumper (24. Mai 2014)

noch 'ne blöde Frage an die stolzen Besitzer: 
Die farbigen Bereiche, also weiß oder blau, vor Allem an der Unterseite des unteren Rahmenrohres im der Nähe des Steuerrohres - sind die lackiert oder eventuell (entfernbar) foliert?


----------



## H8machine (24. Mai 2014)

Von Center auf 6-loch 

Von meim Delefon, du Schmuckbert


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

Habe nur weis/ Schwarz.  Am unterrohr klebt werksseitig eine Schutzfolie.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (24. Mai 2014)

@ScottRog69: Danke, you mady my day.
Somit könnte man ja aus dem Lux was richtig Schickes machen


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

Mattes Carbon dauerhaft zu lackieren od. bekleben ist nicht so einfach. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (24. Mai 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Nein, der Aufkleber bleibt dran im Falle eines Verkaufes... neuwertig.  Vorteil der 2teilgen Bremsscheiben liegt im:
> geringeres Ausdehnungsverhalten, verziehen bei Hitze, gewicht und selten klingeln / singen derselbigen.
> 
> Was nutzen einem 50g leichtere Felgen wenn die Scheibe dann 70g. schwerer ist? Das wirkt sich bestimmt auch auf die Trägheit der Masse und das Beschleunugungsverhalten aus. Aber das, werden nur Profis aus dem Sport bemerken und auch nutzen.
> ...



Aber leider ist die XTR Bremsscheibe mit den Kühlrippen SCHWERER als die XT Bremsscheibe, die Kühlrippen wiegen ja auch was.  

CL ist leider schon ein halb toter Standard, nur die wenigsten Naben unterstützen das noch..


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. Mai 2014)

Also irgendwo habe ich gelesen, da die spider ja hohl / gelocht ist wiegt diese 60g weniger. Egal... kismet! Das Problem bei CL ist, das Shimano das Patent entwickelt hat und nicht jeder Nabenhersteller dieses teuer einkaufen will / kann und somit es irgendwann wieder IS2000 weichen könnte!? Von mechanischer und physischer Seite ist CL logisch etwas besser. Aber der Unterschied ist so gering. IS2000 funktioniert doch schon seit 15jahren einwandfrei und jeder hat nen torx zur Hand und kann damit umgehen.... oder?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## nojumper (27. Mai 2014)

So, nach einem Besuch gestern in Koblenz kann ich meine Frage aus Post 146 selber beantworten, vielleicht interessiert es ja mal jemanden:

Der Dämpfer im Lux CF ist 184 mm lang und hat 44 mm Hub.
Beim Einbau eines 190/50er Dämpfers käme man somit auf mehr Hub, an den Dämpferaufnahmen sollte dazu auch genügend Platz sein und auch die Wippen-Anschläge wären nicht im Weg. Wegen die Höherlegung des Tretlagers könnte man das Ganze mit Excenterbuchsen kombinieren und hätte damit sogar noch einige Freiheitsgrade was die Tretlagerhöhe und die Winkel angeht.

Trotz sehr netter und auch kompetenter Beratung bei Canyon habe ich mich dann aber schließlich doch gegen den Lux Frame entschieden.
Wäre er sofort zum Mithehmen gewesen, wäre ich wohl schwach geworden, aber Rahmensets gibts nicht als Bike2go. "Gestört" hat mich, daß der wunderschöne Carbonrahmen deckend matt schwarz lackiert ist. Wenn ich schon die Kohle für die Kohle ausgebe, will ich sie auch sehen 
Zudem kam mir der Hinterbau trotz halbwegs passendem Sag doch sehr straff vor (RS-Dämpfer) - na ja - ist ja ein Racebike und keine Sänfte.
Schade finde ich auch, daß der Bremszug und der Zug für die Dämpfer-FB dann doch wieder außen am Rahmen verlaufen. Hätte ich keinen passenden Plan B genabt, hätte ich wohl trotzdem bestellt. Schön isser, leicht isser auch und gut scheint er ja auch noch zu sein.
Kürzlich habe ich hier in der Gegend ein Nerve CF mit Sichtcarbon gesehen (war wohl 'ne kleine Auflage). Hätten die den Lux mit diesem Finish da gehabt, ich hätte ihn wohl gleich in den Kofferraum gezerrt.

Alternativ wird es nun wohl ein Aufbau mit einem 2013er Speci Epic Marathon-Rahmen. Der hat die Züge zwar alle außen, aber den bekomme ich (leicht gebraucht) günstiger und die Federwegs-Modifikation sollte da auch möglich sein.  Den Verdacht, daß auch Specialized Fahrwerke bauen kann, habe ich schon seit meinen ganz frühen Stumpi-Zeiten.
Dazu 'ne Lefty Carbon und Carbon-Laufräder und gut is


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. Mai 2014)

Also, Carbon als Sichtgeflecht, bekommst nirgends mehr. Ist alles entweder Glänzend oder Matt im Rad Bereich. Für meine Duc. (Moppeds) gibt es noch das Sichtcarbon in Gewebe. Meine Ritchey od. Syncros u. Crankbrother anbauteile sind auch nur glänzend schwarz. Erst bei richtig viel Licht kann ich am Crankbrother Lenker ein wenig schillern entdecken.


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Die China Rahmen haben Sichtcarbon...


----------



## nojumper (27. Mai 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die China Rahmen haben Sichtcarbon...


ja - nee - is klar 
Es geht ja nicht um hochglanzgelacktes Köper- oder Leinwandgewebe sondern darum, daß man noch erkennt, aus welchem Werkstoff der Rahmen besteht. Bei der Nerve CF-Sonderserie konnte Canyon es ja auch, bei meinem Canyon CF SLX ebenfalls, Speci kanns bei den sauteuren sworks-Rahmen, Simplon konnte es beim Stomp - wahrscheinlich alles Billigware, in China vom Band gefallen


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Ganz viel Stoff zum Lesen: http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/chinese-carbon-29er-640919-302.html


----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Die Tage habe ich 3 links zu den Firmen abgespeichert, hatte ich hier im Forum gefunden, ist aber auf nem anderen Rechner. Ich weiß schon was Du meinst mit Sichtcarbon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (27. Mai 2014)

Ob es gefällt steht ja erstmal nicht zur Diskussion, aber das wolltest Du doch: http://www.xmiplay.com/ProductDetails1579


----------



## nojumper (27. Mai 2014)

näää - bei sowas gruselt's mich, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Was mir eben gut gefällt, ist eine dezent erkennbare Struktur des UD-Geleges, so wie es Cannyon bei einigen Modellen schon gemacht hat. 



Der Berater gestern meinte, daß manche Kunden das reklamieren würden, weil es eben nicht so schön gleichmäßig ist - deswegen gibbts das kaum noch. Das auf dem Bild läuft bei mir unter "Porno-Carbon"


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Mai 2014)

Also das mit dem straffen Dämpfer liegt eher am RS Dämpfer denke ich mal. Die sind schon sehr straff ausgelegt im Vergleich zu dem Fox Zeugs..

Meine Float 32 hatt in der Perfomance aber auch sehr stark nachgelassen, so dass jetzt ein Öl Wechsel ansteht. Aber nach ~ 3t km einigermaßen OK...


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Mai 2014)

nojumper schrieb:


> näää - bei sowas gruselt's mich, aber das ist auch Geschmackssache. Was mir eben gut gefällt, ist eine dezent erkennbare Struktur des UD-Geleges, so wie es Cannyon bei einigen Modellen schon gemacht hat. Der Berater gestern meinte, daß manche Kunden das reklamieren würden, weil es eben nicht so schön gleichmäßig ist - deswegen ginbbts das kaum noch. Das auf dem Bild läuft bei mir unter "Porno-Carbon"



Mag ja sein, aber davon eine Kaufentscheidung abhängig machen finde ich ein wenig übertrieben. Die inneren Werte zählen immer noch mehr, ist wie bei den Frauen  Oder nicht?


----------



## nojumper (27. Mai 2014)

ich weiss ja, daß ich bekloppt bin 
Einschränkungen bei der Funktion aufgrund der Optik hätte aber selbst ich nicht in Kauf genommen. Da mache ich mir bei einem Speci Epic Marathon aber wenig Sorgen, es ist rund 100 Gram schwerer als das Lux. Damit kann ich gerade noch so leben. Die Geometrie ist auch recht ähnlich und der unter dem Oberrohr hängende Dämpfer gefällt mir eigentlich sogar besser, weil ich da eventuelle Hebelchen besser erreiche und eventuell auf eine Remote-Bedienung verzichten kann, was auch wieder etwas Gewicht spart und aufgeräumter aussieht. Wenn doch eine Remote drann kommt, dann an den festen Teil der Dämpferaufhängung, somit müssen dann eventuelle Züge auch keine größeren Bewegungen mitmachen.

edie: Was haben Bikes Dir angetan, daß Du sie mit Frauen vergleichst? Das haben sie echt nicht verdient


----------



## dj_holgie (27. Mai 2014)

Die Frauen oder die Bikes?


----------



## Trail Surfer (27. Mai 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Die Frauen oder die Bikes?


Scheinbar ist kein 'Lux' aufgegangen


----------



## heiko4492 (27. Mai 2014)

hat noch jemand das lux auf xx1 umgebaut


----------



## Endless (28. Mai 2014)

Ja, ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko4492 (29. Mai 2014)

umgebaut werden muss nur der freilauf sonst nichts


----------



## Endless (30. Mai 2014)

Ne, sonst nix.


----------



## dj_holgie (17. Juni 2014)

Wollte mal nachfragen, wie sich euer Lux Rahmen so macht/die Belastungen wegsteckt? Ich habe seit Dezember 2013, also seit einem halbem Jahr jetzt schon 2 neue Rahmen bekommen, den 1. wegen zuviel Spiel bei der Pressfit Innenlageraufnahme (das Innenlager konnte man mit der Hand hin und her drehen, es hat nicht fest im Rahmen gesessen), der 2. wegen Rissbildung im Tretlagerbereich - genauer: dort wie die Hauptschwinge auf den Hauptrahmen trifft. Der Riss hat sich durch lautes Knarzen bemerkbar gemacht.

Canyon hat die Rahmen in beiden Fällen anstandslos ausgetauscht, absolut Top. Trotzdem bleibt irgendwie ein flaues Gefühl im Magen. Schließlich will ich nicht alle 3 Monate den Rahmen austauschen müssen. Hat ich jetzt nur 2x unglaubliches Pech gehabt oder habt ihr ähnliche Probleme? Stürze hatte ich mit dem Bike keine.. Bisher war ich auch absoluter Carbon Fan (bin es auch immer noch), nur ein bisschen ins Grübeln kommt man schon...


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. Juni 2014)

Holgie, du machst mir Angst. Konnte meines leider noch nicht testen. Hängt noch jungfräulich in der Garage... ;((

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## kleinrotwild (18. Juni 2014)

Hab zwar erst 1500km mit dem Lux runter, aber bislang nichts zu hören. Absolut top bis jetzt.
Mit 65kg bin ich allerdings auch ein Fliegengewicht. ;-)
Werd mir aber die Stelle ab jetzt regelmäßig genauer anschauen. Auf Risse hab ich eigentlich keine Lust.
Danke für die Info dj_holgie


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juni 2014)

Ich geh einfach mal von aus das ich einfach nur Pech hatte und das die Pechsträhne hiermit offiziell beendet ist 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Juni 2014)

Habe auch Pech wollte gerade meinen Bremssattel lösen, da vorne die Scheibe quietscht und schleift und gucke da... innen gar keine Sechskantverzahnung mehr!? Die Schraube ist rund. Ich, war es nicht. Habe jetzt gar keinen Plan, wie ich das Teil rausbekommen soll? Mit Zange od. abflexen?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## kleinrotwild (18. Juni 2014)

Genau dasselbe hatte ich auch vorne. Ist ja witzig.
Ist/war bei mir ne Avid X0.
Hab dann gleich ne XTR dran gemacht. ;-)


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Juni 2014)

kleinrotwild schrieb:


> Genau dasselbe hatte ich auch vorne. Ist ja witzig.
> Ist/war bei mir ne Avid X0.
> Hab dann gleich ne XTR dran gemacht. ;-)



Habe xtr Bremse aber weiche Aluschrauben mit 2 mini Löchern. Wie hast Du das Problem gelöst?? Bzw. die Schraube entfernt. 
Habe  eh festgestellt das Canyon alles anknallt wie depp. Immer 10 - 15Nm wie angegeben. Roten und blauen Schraubenkleber drauf.  ;/


----------



## filiale (18. Juni 2014)

mach mit ner Eisensäge einen Schlitz in die Schraube. Oder mit ner starken Zange-Rohrzange drehen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Juni 2014)

Wow, das wird assi, weil kaum Platz. Grrrr.... Ärger. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juni 2014)

Probiers mal mit einer Knipex.. Damit habe ich bisher alle Schrauben rausbekommen, wenn man nur Fläche hat zum Ansetzen.. Sollte ja aber gehen bei den Scheibenbremsenschrauben.

Oder ein Schlitzschraubenzieher nehmen auf die Schraube anlegen und damit in die Schraube den Schlitz reinhämmern...


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Juni 2014)

Jo, trotzdem Panne von Canyon. Sind Bremssattel Schrauben genormt? Würde gern alle 4 gegen Titan austauschen. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ham81 (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Lux Fahrer, bin am überlegen mir auch so ein gutes Stück zuzulegen.
Wie würdet ihr denn den Einsatzbereich des Bikes sehen ? Ist es ein reines Race Bike oder auch voll tourentauglich, sprich lange im Sattel, viele Höhenmeter, nicht zu schwierige Abfahrten, alles auch im Alpenraum.


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juni 2014)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hallo Lux Fahrer, bin am überlegen mir auch so ein gutes Stück zuzulegen.
> Wie würdet ihr denn den Einsatzbereich des Bikes sehen ? Ist es ein reines Race Bike oder auch voll tourentauglich, sprich lange im Sattel, viele Höhenmeter, nicht zu schwierige Abfahrten, alles auch im Alpenraum.


Ist absolut Tourentauglich, besonders mit einer Dropper Post wirds zum Spaß Gerät..


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Jo, trotzdem Panne von Canyon. Sind Bremssattel Schrauben genormt? Würde gern alle 4 gegen Titan austauschen.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


Ja, sind genormt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juni 2014)

Und noch rine Frage: Mur graust jetzt schon der Platten im Wald und das gefummel mit der X12 Schraubachse. Hat wer die gegen einen Schnellspannachse getauscht? Und wenn ja, welche ist günstig und empfehlenswert. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (19. Juni 2014)

Hast Du keine Mini tool dabei ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Hast Du keine Mini tool dabei ?


Nein, meine Frau fährt selten mit.... Muharhar!


----------



## H8machine (23. Juni 2014)

Mahlzeit zusammen.
Hat einer von euch seine orginale Sattelklemme ggn eine etwas weniger digge getauscht? Ist 34,9 Durchmesser evtl auch passend oder muss 35er sein?

Hatte sowas hier im Auge 
http://r2-bike.com/CARBONICE-Sattelklemme-Eva-20-Carbon-ab-66g


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Juni 2014)

Ich nich nicht... aber gefallen, tut sie mir auch nicht. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Juni 2014)

Die original Sattelklemme wiegt glaube ich ~45 Gramm?! Könnte  also ca 40 Gramm sparen mit einer sehr leichten, ist ja schon mal was .. Find die original auch etwas klobig, besonders wenn man sowieso eine Reverb fährt..

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## H8machine (23. Juni 2014)

Hab bei canyon angerufen  und nachgefragt. Passt druff. 

Von meim Delefon, du Schmuckbert


----------



## Endless (24. Juni 2014)

Ich habe den Tune Würger in 34,9 montiert und funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## ScottRog69 (28. Juni 2014)

Boah... Das Lux... ist schnell!

Ahoi zusammen, heute nach knapp 4,5 Wochen Besitz, habe ich trotz Verbot das Wetter genutzt und endlich mal eine erste, wenn auch kurze Ausfahrt auf meiner Feierabend Strecke (30km um unsere Käffer) gemacht.

Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Placebo Effekt ist aber, nach 3 Wochen Bike Pause und untrainiert habe ich eine Schnitt von 24,7km/h hingelegt wo ich bis vor 5 Wochen noch meistens mit 23,2 bis 23,6 mit meinem 26Zoll Scott Carbon Fully gefahren bin. Der Unterschied bei den beiden Fahrrädern ist nur der Radumfang (26/29) sowie die Übersetzung (Scott 3-Fach & 27 Gang). Von der Sitzgeo. und Gewicht (beide Bikes exakt 10,8Kg.) ist es eigentlich kaum ein Unterschied... aber ich war ohne mich zu Grunde zufahren gute 1,3km/h schneller unterwegs.

Das Lux ist ein Rennrad auf MTB Bereifung mit Vollfederung..... !

Bin absolut begeistert! Nichts Knackst oder klappert. Das Teil ist leicht aber ich merke ich brauche mehr Radius um die Kurven und rausbeschleunigen ist nicht so fix wie gewohnt! Ein gaaaaanz anderes Fahrgefühl im Vergleich zu 26Zoll... aber absolut genial. Alle haben 29íger verschrien... ich sehe es bisher nur positiv. Obwohl nur 100mm Federweg bügelt man alles easy going weg. Sehr sehr komfortabel. Nur richtige fiese Stein und Wurzeltrails.. weiß nicht, die traue ich dem Bike nicht zu!?!?
Da werde ich dann weiterhin das Enduro bemühen wenns in die Berge geht. Oder kann man dem LUX bindungslos trauen???

Denke aber, das Scott geht jetzt wohl in Rente! 

Was ich geändert habe:

- GX2 Ergon Griffe mit Carbon Hörnderls
- Die Mavics SLR gegen American Classic 101 mit Tune Naben und komplett Tubeless ausgetauscht.
- Der Ergon Sattel SM 30PRO Evo ist ein Graus. Sacke unbequem das Ding! Dagegen ist mein Selle SLR Carbon Sitzbrötchen eine echte Senfte!? Da muss was anderes drauf. Jemand Vorschläge 13,5 Sitzbreite?
- Der Tune Flaschenhalter passt nicht für 750ml. Da muss wohl ein Seitlicher Wasserträger rein. 500ml. Flaschen gehen gerade so.
- Die Icetec Bremsscheiben mit CL habe ich gegen AVIDS HSX Spider mit IS2000 ausgetauscht. (180/160) Allerdings kämpft die 160íger Scheibe mit meinem Gewicht von knapp 84Kg ganz ordentlich.  Passt aber trotzdem.
- Habe auch die Standard F01C beläge gegen die besseren Beläge getauscht: IceTec F03C

So, das war erst mal mein erster Eindruck. Das Canyon war kein Fehlkauf und ich bereue nicht das Fully anstelle des HT CF29 genommen zu haben. (das übrigens immer noch nicht lieferbar ist).

Fragen oder Anregungen,...

als her damit! 

Allzeit Kette rechts....


Rog.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Boah... Das Lux... ist schnell!
> 
> Ahoi zusammen, heute nach knapp 4,5 Wochen Besitz, habe ich trotz Verbot das Wetter genutzt und endlich mal eine erste, wenn auch kurze Ausfahrt auf meiner Feierabend Strecke (30km um unsere Käffer) gemacht.
> 
> ...


Ja ist ne echte Rakete . War heute mal wieder mit den 1300 Gramm Tubular Lrs unterwegs, damit gehts dann richtig nach vorne, obwohl die 2,0er Reifchen keinerlei Fahrfehler verzeien bei nassen Bedingungen wie heute..

Also Stein und Wurzeltrails macht das Lux auch locker platt, wenn man nicht unbedingt immer die schlechteste Linie wählt. Für härteres Zeug habe ich ein Dt Swiss XM 1501 LRS mit etwas griffigeren Reifen, damit flutscht das. Kann es schon richig laufen lassen, wobei ich doch meistens immer am aufpassen bin mich mit dem teuren Carbon Rahmen nicht auf die Nase zu legen..


----------



## filiale (28. Juni 2014)

Ich fahre meine Hausstrecke auch in unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Das ist aber abhängig von der Windrichtung und Windstärke.


----------



## ScottRog69 (28. Juni 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich fahre meine Hausstrecke auch in unterschiedlichen Zeiten. Das ist aber abhängig von der Windrichtung und Windstärke.


Ja, also es war windstill und wie gesagt ich war 4 Wochen Krank mit OP. Aber ich sagte ja auch... es könne der Placebo Effekt sein. .


----------



## dj_holgie (29. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ja, also es war windstill und wie gesagt ich war 4 Wochen Krank mit OP. Aber ich sagte ja auch... es könne der Placebo Effekt sein. .



Warum Placebo? Die Zeiten sind doch gemessen.. Warte mal bis du im Training bist dann wirds noch schneller 

Im Vergleich zum alten Nerve CF bin ich mit dem Lux ca. 2 KM/H im Durschnitt schneller..


----------



## Sauron1977 (29. Juni 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Warum Placebo? Die Zeiten sind doch gemessen.. Warte mal bis du im Training bist dann wirds noch schneller
> 
> Im Vergleich zum alten Nerve CF bin ich mit dem Lux ca. 2 KM/H im Durschnitt schneller..



DAS finde ich jetzt mal interessant. Habe auch das Nerve CF und überlege die ganze Zeit schon ob ein Lux für die Marathons 2015 die bessere Wahl wäre. ALLERDINGS bin ich eigentlich immernoch 29 Zoll-Verfechter. Macht das wirklich so viel aus Holgie? Bin von dem Nerve wirklich begeistert und du sagst das Lux ist noch besser?


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Das ich mit meinem Nerve AL 29" schneller bin als mit dem alten AM 26" ist definitiv der Fall. Das liegt unter anderem an den Laufrädern, aber auch an der Geo des Rades. Aber mal ganz ehrlich: Wenn Du keinen Bums hast bist auch mit einem 8kg Hardtail nicht schnell...ich würde mich mal nicht nur auf die hardware konzentrieren sondern auch auf den Fahrer, der macht nämlich den Großteil aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Twenty9er (29. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand ein Bild von einem LUX in Größe XL?


----------



## heiko4492 (29. Juni 2014)

Hi ich möchte mein Lux 7.9 mit xx1 gegen ein Bmc fourstroke eintauschen falls jemand Interesse an dem lux ha bitte melden .


----------



## filiale (29. Juni 2014)

Welche Farbe, Zustand, km, usw.


----------



## heiko4492 (29. Juni 2014)

hier die Details

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...500-km-gelaufen/218286499-217-4424?ref=search


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Juni 2014)

Sauron1977 schrieb:


> DAS finde ich jetzt mal interessant. Habe auch das Nerve CF und überlege die ganze Zeit schon ob ein Lux für die Marathons 2015 die bessere Wahl wäre. ALLERDINGS bin ich eigentlich immernoch 29 Zoll-Verfechter. Macht das wirklich so viel aus Holgie? Bin von dem Nerve wirklich begeistert und du sagst das Lux ist noch besser?


Das Nerve Cf ist ein super spaßiges Bike keine Frage, finde aber schon das man mit 29" Laufrädern objektiv schneller ist auf einer typischen deutschen Marathon Strecke, das Ding rollt einfach effizienter bspw. verliert man nicht soviel Geschwindigkeit wenn man über eine Wurzel rollt. Mir persönlich ist das mehr an Grip aber das entscheidende warum ich 29" fahre..

Ob ich mir deswegen ein neues Bike holen würde ist die andere Frage, wie Filalie schon schreibt würde ich auch sagen das zu 90% der Fahrer entscheidend ist, weniger Spaß hatte ich mich mit dem Nerve auf keinen Fall..


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Juni 2014)

heiko4492 schrieb:


> hier die Details
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...500-km-gelaufen/218286499-217-4424?ref=search


Die Sattelüberhöhung ist der Wahnsinn. Steckt da überhaupt vom Rohr noch was im Rahmen?


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das Nerve Cf ist ein super spaßiges Bike keine Frage, finde aber schon das man mit 29" Laufrädern objektiv schneller ist auf einer typischen deutschen Marathon Strecke, das Ding rollt einfach effizienter bspw. verliert man nicht soviel Geschwindigkeit wenn man über eine Wurzel rollt. Mir persönlich ist das mehr an Grip aber das entscheidende warum ich 29" fahre..
> 
> Ob ich mir deswegen ein neues Bike holen würde ist die andere Frage, wie Filalie schon schreibt würde ich auch sagen das zu 90% der Fahrer entscheidend ist, weniger Spaß hatte ich mich mit dem Nerve auf keinen Fall..


 

Ein neues Bike muss sowieso her, habe das Nerve in Größe M gekauft, was sich als grenzwertig herausstellte. Daher stellt sich mir nur die Frage ob dann nochmal ein Nerve CF oder doch gleich ein Lux und dann eben 29". 
Klar ist der Fahrer entscheidend und für die Ausfahrten im Taunus ist das Nerve definitiv das spaßigere Bike mit 20mm mehr Hub. Bei Marathons wie Sellaronda und Salzkammergut ist dann aber doch jedes Quentchen Effizienz wichtig um die Torturen angenehmer zu gestalten.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Behalte dein Nerve für's Trailen und hol das Lux fürs Brennen / Touren/ Marathon. Kannst ja Heiko seines kaufen... 

So und ganz ehrlich Thema Federweg.  Das Lux hat 100mm, mein Enduro 170mm. Mein Scott 100/150mm. War im Mai
mit etlichen leuten unterwegs zum Trailen und leichtem Downhillen. 2 Jungs hatten HT's mit 100 und 120mm Gabel. Ich habe Sie runter kaum abgehängt und bergauf waren sie auch fixer als ich mit meinem Scott od. dem Enduro. Wer super und schon lange fährt braucht nicht zwingend 120mm+ FW's. Je mehr Federweg, desto komfortabler. Allerdings finde ich beinahe das daß Lux  mit 100mm und 29Z, Reifen schon fast einem Bike mit 120mm und 26 Zoll entspricht vom Handling und vom Komfort her.


----------



## heiko4492 (30. Juni 2014)

Sattelüberhöhung ist nur für das Bild


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2014)

Dem Heiko sein Lux ist nett, aber mit ner XX1 kann ich nix anfangen und die Elixir nervt mich schon an meinem Bike. Vielleicht verkauft er ja Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer einzeln.  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (30. Juni 2014)

Loooool.... Wobei so im nach hinein, hätte ich ne xx1 auch mal getestet. Angeblich soll steil bergauf und schnell auf der geraden genauso gut funktionieren wie 2-fach!?


----------



## Sauron1977 (30. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Loooool.... Wobei so im nach hinein, hätte ich ne xx1 auch mal getestet. Angeblich soll steil bergauf und schnell auf der geraden genauso gut funktionieren wie 2-fach!?


 
Kommt ja auch drauf an welches Blatt du vorne fährst. Das kann trotzdem immer nur ein Kompromiss in eine Richtung sein.


----------



## nojumper (30. Juni 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Loooool.... Wobei so im nach hinein, hätte ich ne xx1 auch mal getestet. Angeblich soll steil bergauf und schnell auf der geraden genauso gut funktionieren wie 2-fach!?



Nicht wirklich: Im Vergleich zu meiner 3fach bei 26"  fehlt mir bei der X11 bei passendem Kettenblatt vorne (30 Zähne bei 29") der leichteste UND der schwerste Gang - die Gesamtspreizung ist halt kleiner und es kommt darauf an wie man über das Kettenblatt den Kompromiss legt.
Eine gut ausgelegte 2fach sollte einer 3fach fast ebenbürtig sein. Wenn ich aber vorne schon einen Umwerfer + Hebel + Zug hätte, würde ich auch gleich bei 3fach bleiben, da erschließt sich mir der Vorteil von 2fach nicht wirklich. Das eine Kettenblatt wiegt ja nun auch nicht die Welt. 1fach ist halt simpel, hat keine Redundanzen oder verbotene Gänge und ist deutlich leichter (rund 400 Gramm - spar' die mal am Rahmen  )


----------



## heiko4492 (30. Juni 2014)

Mir fehlt bei der xx1 wirklich kein Gang den ich wirklich vermisse.
29 er und ein 34 kettenblatt passt für mich perfekt. Hatte mir mal noch ein 32 er zugelegt aber das War mir zulangsam.


----------



## nojumper (30. Juni 2014)

naja - was einen persönlich/subjektiv fehlt oder nicht ist eine Sache, was an Übersetzungsspektrum objektiv gegenüber 'ner 2- oder 3-fach fehlt ist eine andere Geschichte. Mit 34/42 und 29" würde mir an so manchen Anstiegen ganz schnell die Luft bzw. Kraft ausgehen. Das sind bummelig 1,8m/Kurbelumdrehung, somit bei einer 70er TF rund 7,6 km/h 
Also Chapeau vor Deinem Trainigszustand


----------



## filiale (30. Juni 2014)

Laßt uns mal die Diskussion zur XX1 an anderer Stelle führen.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Juni 2014)

Also 3fach fährt ja niemand mehr im Marathon Bereich mehr. Da gehts primär nicht ums Gewicht, sondern um bessere Schaltperfomance, bessere Kettenlauflinie, weniger ungenutzte Gänge etc.. Mit 22/38 vorne vermisst man keine Gänge, man nutzt die Gänge nur besser aus. Xx1 fehlt dann im Vergleich zu 2fach mit 22/38 1 bis 1 1/2 Gänge plus die schlechtere Kettenlauflinie (und dadurch bedingt höhere Abnutzung der Alu Kettenblätter) + größtes Ritzel auf der Kassette aus Alu + schlechtere Gangabstimmung (für mich eher kein Problem). Das Problem was ich mit ner XX1 habe ist nicht der kleinste Gang, sondern der größte. Wenn ich Anschluss an eine Gruppe bei einem Rennen gewinnen will brauch ich einfach den größeren Gang.. Gerade bei Etappen Rennen fährt man auch mal 20-30 Km ein Verbindungsstück auf Straße, das will man schon im Windschatten fahren..


----------



## MATaFIX (4. Juli 2014)

Falls jemand sein LUX 29 in Large abgeben möchte, wäre ich interessiert. Leider darf Canyon nicht in die Schweiz liefern...


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. Juli 2014)

Ahoi!

So, heute 2´te Tour gemacht mit dem LUX! Ist immer noch sauschnell und ein Heidenspaß, aber als hätte ich es geahnt....
es knackt beim Überfahren von Bordsteinen du Schlaglöchern (Hauptsächlich beim ersten absacken und manchmal auch beim nachwippen).
;(( Habe noch nicht direkt lokalisieren können woher. Steuerkopf, Sattelbereich od. Tretlager! 1 von diesen dreien.

Habt ihr das auch???

Und wer kann mir einen seitlichen Flaschenhalter empfehlen Marke / Modell/ woher?
Habe bisher nur Rennradteile oder Frontloader gefunden.

Danke und beste Grüße

Roger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (7. Juli 2014)

Servus Roger,
das mit dem Knacken konnte ich bei mir nicht feststellen, kann daher leider auch keine Tipps geben woher es kommt. Bei mir war allerdings nach den ersten 150km die Schraube zwischen Dämpfer und Wippe locker, was ich nicht sofort bemerkt habe. Vermute mal hier wurde Loctite vergessen :/ Hoffe, dass das ein Einzelfall ist.

Hier mal mein Lux. War ein 7.9, sind einige Teile vom alten Grand Canyon CF rangekommen wie die Sattelstütze oder der Sattel und die Kurbel, einige Sachen wie der LRS sind auch neu. So wies dort steht wiegts derzeit 10,1kg und geht verdammt gut vorwärts. War erst etwas skeptisch beim Umstieg auf die größeren Laufräder, aber nach den ersten Fahrten und dem ersten Marathon ist das meine neue Waffe 

Und hier noch ein Foto:


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2014)

Wow, Feines Bike!
Respekt! Wobei ich mich nicht zu dem Grün durchringen konnte ich Feigling... )! 
Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings warum du knapp 800g weniger am Radl hast!?
Habe leichte AM Classicv drauf, nur mit Milch, Komplett XTR, Selle Sattel 120g, 
O.k. Fox Dämpfer und Gabel, die dürften schwerer sein. + Klingel, Tacho, Trittfrequenzgeber, XTR Pedale....


----------



## David91 (7. Juli 2014)

Ich find das grün super, mein 26er Hardtail hatte die Farbe schon  Aber ist ja auch Geschmackssache
Fahrfertig mit Garmin drauf wären es dann wieder gut 100gramm mehr, ansonsten habe ich bei dem Laufradsatz (1416gr) und Tubeless natürlich das meiste gespart im Vergleich zum 1700er Spline LRS. An Kasette und Lenker hab ich auch sehr viele Gramm gespart. Rahmen ist Größe L. Ich könnte mal meine Liste raussuchen mit den ganzen Parts und Gewichten


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2014)

Musst Du nicht. Habe Carbon Lenker drauf, Vorbau ist zwar Alu aber im Vergleich zu einem Carbon sind das nur 10Gramm ersparnis (gegenüber der Haltbarkeit) Mein Rahmen hat Größe M. by the way!
Kassette ist XTR sogar minimal leichter als S-Ram. Mein LR Satz wiegt naggisch ohne Scheiben und Kassette rund 1400g.
Ich geh den Bock jetzt wiegen... )

O.k. Nachtrag exakt gewiegt: 10,62Kg. ohne Tacho, aber mit allen Anbauteilen. Da ist kein Spielraum mehr nach unten.


----------



## David91 (7. Juli 2014)

Jetzt bin ich selber neugierig wo der große Unterschied herkommt 
Deshalb hab ich hier einfach mal meine Teileliste kurz abgelichtet. 
Rahmen, Gabel und Dämpfer sowie weitere Anbauteile wie Innenlager oder Steuersatz habe ich nicht extra auseinander genommen fürs Wiegen, daher als ein Teil an den Haken gehängt. Alle Teile sind selbst gewogen


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2014)

Eventuell liegt es an der Waage selbst. Ich habe daher meine Teilewaage / Küchenwaage genommen und erst einzeln alle 12 Flaschen des Wasserkasten daraufgestellt, dann den leeren Kasten selbst, dann alles addiert. Dann habe ich den kompletten vollen Kasten an die Fahrradwaage gehängt und einen Unterschied von 40gr festgestellt. Somit weiß ich das beides recht genau ist. Eventuell solltet ihr das auch mal so machen um die Fahrradwaage mit einer anderen empfindlichen Waage abzugleichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2014)

da geht noch was, die Aheadkappe ist ev. zu schwer, die gibt es für 5 Euro in Carbon mit 5-6gr. Und ne leichtere Schraube natürlich. Und Carbonspacer die innen ausgehöhlt sind.


----------



## H8machine (7. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Ahoi!
> 
> So, heute 2´te Tour gemacht mit dem LUX! Ist immer noch sauschnell und ein Heidenspaß, aber als hätte ich es geahnt....
> es knackt beim Überfahren von Bordsteinen du Schlaglöchern (Hauptsächlich beim ersten absacken und manchmal auch beim nachwippen).
> ...



Hab bei mir auch ab und an ein knacken druff, bevorzugt im Wiegetritt-somit schließe ich also erstmal Sattel und Stütze aus- würde bei mir richtung Tretlager tippen. Hab auch schon auf Risse usw geschaut, nachdem ich hier gelesen hatte das Rahmen schon tw 2 mal getauscht wurde. Ich behalts soweit im Auge bzw im Ohr und sag wenn ich wat finde bzw abstellen kann.

Flaschenhalter hab ich Spezi Sidecage - funzt einwandfrei.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen -geniales Bike.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Juli 2014)

Ich hab auch ein Knacken liegt aber an den Tune Kong X12 Nabe.. Mit einem DT Swiss LRS wars weg.. Fahrt ihr zufällig auch Tune King & Kong Naben oder OEM Vertreter wie z.B. von BOR? Im Wiegetritt ist es bei mir auch am stärksten, das ist dann schon richtig laut..


----------



## H8machine (7. Juli 2014)

Also ich hab die Serien Räder druff. Dt Swiss xr 1450 spline


----------



## dj_holgie (7. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht reden wir auch alle von verschiedenen Knacken. Knacken kann viel am Rad


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2014)

Hm... Werde das knacken auch mal beobachten. @ Filiale: leichtbau  sollte man nicht so übertreiben / ernst nehmen. . @ David: Also, ich werde mein Bike nicht so zerlegen. Allerdings wiegen Sattel und Stütze bei mir 243g. Dann kommen noch die XTR Click Pedals + die minimal schwereren Räder dazu + die Shimano XTR Bremsen... dann haben wir schon in etwa die Differenz. Habe die X-King Race Sport drauf und ansonsten Canyon Vorgaben.


----------



## Endless (7. Juli 2014)

Ich habe die Tune 2.0 Race Laufräder und hatte nur einmal im Wiegetritt ein Knacken als ich den Schnellspanner nicht komplett zu hatte.
Ansonsten habe ich vom Innenlager als ein leichtes Knacken, wenn ich im Sitzen und großen Gang am Berg richtig Druck aufs Pedal bring. Das hatte ich allerdings bei meinem alten Bild auch.


----------



## David91 (8. Juli 2014)

@ScottRog69 ich hätte mir den Aufwand normalerweise auch nicht gemacht, aber da ich ohnehin fast alles getauscht habe, war das Rad ja nahezu komplett auseinander genommen  Ansonsten nutze ich die Zeit lieber zum Fahren als zum Wiegen !  Die KingKong-Kombo fahre ich ja auch, hier ist kein Knacken festzustellen, ich hör aber demnächst noch mal genau hin


----------



## Thomas W. (9. Juli 2014)

hat jemand ein Bild vom 29" LUX in small?
bitte einstellen, danke


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Juli 2014)

Ganz ehrlich wenn ich mir alle Bilder anschaue und dann noch Kamera Aspekte, Verzerrung und Perspektiven mit ein berechne... frage ich mich warum laufend die Leute nach Bildern in Xs, S, M, L odrr XX XX L fragen. Die Unterschiede sind so marginal das sieht kein Mensch auf Bildern. Fahrt zu Canyon, trefft euch mit leuten die eines haben zum ansehen oder probesitzen. Just my 2 Cent... Rog,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thomas W. (9. Juli 2014)

bei Canyon steht kein LUX in small...


----------



## ScottRog69 (9. Juli 2014)

Ob S oder M... du wirst auf Bildern keinen großen, aussagekräftigen Unterschied erkennen. Ich hatte schon meine Last 2 Lux in M und L "live nebeneinander" direkt zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Thomas W. (10. Juli 2014)

ich fürchte nur, ein small Rahmen und 29" sind sehr unproportioniert, oder?


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Juli 2014)

Das ist Gewohnheitssache.. Wenn man sich mal an die großen Räder gewöhnt hat sehen die kleinen aus wie Kinderräde. Allerdings können sich kleinere Leute auch uberlegen ob sie 27,5" fahren, falls die Optik stört..


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. Juli 2014)

Stimme Holgie zu, dann halt aber kein Canyon. Meine Frau sagt ich sitze " stimmiger" auf dem twenty niner in M als auf meinem  alten 26Z. in M. (Bin 1,77m gross). Habe mein 26'iger verkauft, der Käufer ist etwa 1,79m gross aber breiters als ich. Ich fand ihn auf meinem BiKe recht deplatziert. Es hätte seit jeher auch ein L. sein können. Aber in S oder XS würde ich auch eher 27,5 empfehlen. (Kommt auf Bildern
aber auch nicht rüber).


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Juli 2014)

Das Thrill Hill finde ich z.B. ein chices 27,5" Fully.. Sieht halt sehr minimalistisch aus, aber mie gefällts..


----------



## Twenty9er (11. Juli 2014)

Kurz googeln geht schneller als hier was reinzuschreiben, LUX in Small:
http://forums.mtbr.com/29er-bikes/canyon-29er-racing-845240.html#post11232931

Übrigens gibt es sehr wohl optische Unterschiede bei den versch. Größen, betrifft Carbon-Rahmen aber eher weniger...


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. Juli 2014)

O.k. sehe es wird ein Problem,.. habe mir jetzt den Leyzine Sideloader Flaschenhalter gekauft, ihn heiss gemacht,  verbogen und die Bohrungen erweitert. Trotzdem passt meine geliebte Podium Black Chill nur mit Biegen und Gewalt rein.... hrmpf. Kann nicht glauben, das es mit dem Spezi anders sein soll!?


----------



## H8machine (15. Juli 2014)

Hab auch ne Camelbak drinne, Tacx 0,7er ebenso, keine Probleme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (15. Juli 2014)

H8machine schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Camelbak drinne, Tacx 0,7er ebenso, keine Probleme.


 Dann, taugt der Leyzine nix....


----------



## heiko4492 (17. Juli 2014)

mein Canyon lux


----------



## heiko4492 (17. Juli 2014)

Mein Canyon Lux 7.9 mit Sram xx1


----------



## filiale (17. Juli 2014)

Boah was ne Sattelüberhöhung, da bricht man sich doch die Handgelenke, oder ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. Juli 2014)

Hmm Heiko...  mich deucht du hättest besser eine Nr. grösser gekauft? Oder Du erhöhst den Lenker noch um 3 cm. Das kann für's  Genick und die Handgelänke nicht gut sein!?


----------



## pirat00 (18. Juli 2014)

So extrem ist die Überhöhung doch garnicht?!
Das kommt nur durch die Sloping-Geometrie vom Rahmen so rüber, finde das durchaus passend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Juli 2014)

pirat00 schrieb:


> So extrem ist die Überhöhung doch garnicht?!
> Das kommt nur durch die Sloping-Geometrie vom Rahmen so rüber, finde das durchaus passend!



Kannste mal nen langes Brett oder Latte waagerecht auf den Sattel legen und dann den Höhenunterschied zu den Lenkerenden messen ? Das sind doch locker 15cm (zumindest sieht es auf dem Bild so aus). Danke


----------



## Twenty9er (18. Juli 2014)

heiko4492 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 306275 Mein Canyon Lux 7.9 mit Sram xx1


Hast du im Wiegetritt noch Platz zwischen deinen Knien und dem Lenker. Wie fährt sich das in Kurven, die Kombination aus hohem Sattel und kurzer Geometrie?


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juli 2014)

So ne Sattelüberhöhung war doch aufem 26" Bike gerade mal guter Durschnitt fürn Racer . Die meisten Leute (inklusive mir) sind halt rein von den Proportionen her einfach zu klein fürn 29er


----------



## dj_holgie (18. Juli 2014)

Bei mir ist zur Zeit irgendwie der Wurm drin. Bei jeder Ausfahrt zerstör ich irgendwas . Jetzt am Sonntag auf einem extrem schlammigen Marathon gestartet, da hats mich einmal abgeschmissen (hatte wohl zuviel Luftdruck vorne, keine Chance gehabt, aber überhaupt nichts wildes.) und beim Bike Putzen dann direkt 2 Risse im Vorbau entdeckt. So ist das schon ein verdammt teures Hobby!


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juli 2014)

Naja, wat musst auch den teuren Ritchey WCS fahren. Wenns hart in Richtung Wettkampf geht wurde ich sicherheitshalber alu nehmen,  Dafür wäre mir das Edelteil zu schade und zu teuer.


----------



## Deleted 48245 (19. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> So ne Sattelüberhöhung war doch aufem 26" Bike gerade mal guter Durschnitt fürn Racer . Die meisten Leute (inklusive mir) sind halt rein von den Proportionen her einfach zu klein fürn 29er



So isses:


----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Naja, wat musst auch den teuren Ritchey WCS fahren. Wenns hart in Richtung Wettkampf geht wurde ich sicherheitshalber alu nehmen,  Dafür wäre mir das Edelteil zu schade und zu teuer.



Angeblich ist das ja der steifeste Vorbau von Ritchey.. Blablablub war wohl nur marketing. Mal schauen, ob sie ihn mir anstandshalber ersetzen, sowas sollte ein MTB Vorbau locker wegstecken.. Bin ja nicht mit 40 gegen Baum gefahren..


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juli 2014)

Wurde ich dir wünschen...


----------



## nojumper (19. Juli 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Angeblich ist das ja der steifeste Vorbau von Ritchey.


Kann doch gut sein: "Was sich biegt, bricht nicht" Auch der Umkehrschluss ist zulässig


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. Juli 2014)

Schon mal was von Pen... Bruch gehört...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (19. Juli 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wurde ich dir wünschen...


Das ich mit 40 gegen Baum fahre? 

Pen Bruch?? Ne..



ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Wurde ich dir wünschen...


----------



## heiko4492 (19. Juli 2014)

Wegen der Lekerüberhöhung zum Sattel hin bin ich von meinem Bmc Teamelite 29 noch anderes gewohnt.
Ich bin am überlegen ob ich noch einen 17 Grad vorbau montiere das ich weiter runterkomm.
Ich finde bei 177 cm die Rahmengröße M perfect.


----------



## pirat00 (19. Juli 2014)

heiko4492 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich noch einen 17 Grad vorbau montiere das ich weiter runterkomm.



Probier doch mal einen Syntace Flatforce? Finde den optisch schöner als ein -17°-Vorbau.


----------



## ScottRog69 (28. Juli 2014)

Ich raffs nicht. Mein Lux ist groesse M. Jetzt habe ich extra den Spezi Zee Cage gekauft, die Bohrungen erweitert und trotzdem passen keine 0,75 Flaschen rein! Hat wer noch ne Idee ausser mit kleiner Flasche fahren?


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2014)

Also bei mir passt ne 0,75 Flasche problemlos ins Rahmendreieck, liegt wohn dann an der Flaschenform (länger, dafür schmaller?)


----------



## dj_holgie (28. Juli 2014)




----------



## ScottRog69 (28. Juli 2014)

Hm, o.k. Das ist ne klein bauende normale Flasche. Meine Podium Big Chill ist doppelwandig / isoliert. Dann gibts halt in Zukunft nur noch Pisswarme Brühe. Danke Holgie.


----------



## heiko4492 (28. Juli 2014)

Leg unten bei der schraube vom Flaschenhalter 3 bis 4 Unterlegscheiben unter.
Dann müsste es passen


----------



## Sauron1977 (1. August 2014)

LUX ausverkauft.	Will nicht jemand sein 9.9 in L und teamfarben verkaufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (2. August 2014)

Is ne größe L. Noch Luft nach oben


----------



## heiko4492 (2. August 2014)

Hi ich Habe mal ein bisschen gebastelt da mir die Hydraulikleitung von der Hinterradbremse und von dem Dämpfer von der Verlegung her nicht gefiel.
Grade bei schlamm scheuerten die Leitungen am Rahmen.
Ich habe mir Zwei Bremsleitungen bestellt und die öle.
Zur Verlegung nahm ich das loch welches eigentlich zur Verlegung der Reverb gedacht ist da passen zwei Leitungen grad so durch.
Unten wo die Leitungen raus kommen musste ich ein Loch vergrößern so dass beide Leitungen durchpassten.


----------



## ChrisKing (4. August 2014)

hier mal mein custom lux, war mal ein 7.9er.. 

größe L (186/90)
ritchey wcs lenker und vorbau
rockshox sid xx und monarch xx mit xloc fullsprint hebel - sehr coole sache übrigens 
xtr bremsen, kurbel, pedale, schaltwerk, umwerfer
xt schalthebel
ztr crest mit dt 240s und sapim cx rax, mit 2.2er x-king vorn und race king hinten
thomson sattelstütze mit selle italia slr tt sattel


----------



## dj_holgie (4. August 2014)

Sieht sehr geil aus, sehr stimmig auf jeden Fall. 

Den Tipp von Heiko fand ich auch super, nur leider steckt bei mir im Lock für die Reverb Leitung tatsächlich ein Reverb Schlauch. Will das Teil nicht mehr missen, bringt echt Spaß auf dem Trail.


----------



## biketiger2 (5. August 2014)

ChrisKing schrieb:


> hier mal mein custom lux, war mal ein 7.9er..
> 
> größe L (186/90)
> ritchey wcs lenker und vorbau
> ...


 
Kannst du für mich mal deinen Abstand Innenlagerachse zu Satteloberkannte angeben?


----------



## ChrisKing (5. August 2014)

irgendwas um die 79,3 - 79,5 grob.. laut sitzpositionsanalyse/-vermessung sollte ich 79,9 haben..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (5. August 2014)

Canyon listet das Rahmengewicht bei der Framesetoption mit "1,82 kg (frame only)". Weiß jemand, ob das mit oder ohne Dämpfer ist?

Zudem, was sind den real die dicksten Schlappen, die ihr hinten reinbeommt? 2.4 der üblichen Verdächtigen möglich?


----------



## filiale (7. August 2014)

Das ist doch ein Racebike, was will man da mit einem 2.4er Socken ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. August 2014)

ich würde mir sogar noch eine Variostütze dran machen und mit nicht rasierten Beinen fahren


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2014)

2,4 passt bin ich schon selbst gefahren probeweise mal. War ein MK 2 und X King in jeweils 2,4"


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2014)

Und mit unrasierten Beinen fahre ich auch


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2014)

Eben mit Vario und potenter Bereifung kommt man schon schnell in AM Bereich rein.


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. August 2014)

yep, 1 Bike, 2 Use-cases. Durch einfachen LRS- und Sattelstützenwechsel. Eventuell dann noch passend Baggy-Short oder Lycra tragen. Zwecks der Racebike-Stylepolizei.

Wobei echte Männer-Racer natürlich nur HT fahren ... welches ja schon in der Garage steht. Müsste mir nur noch die Beine rasieren, dann wäre ich wohl der Racebike-Stylepolizei-Held.

War bei den Reifen dann noch etwas Luft zu den Streben? D.h. Schleifen beim "racebikemäßigen" Antritt ist unwahrscheinlich? Oder wenn ich mir anschaue, wie so manche Reifen eiern.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. August 2014)

Ich fahre mit rasiertem... ach ähem, lassen wir das.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> War bei den Reifen dann noch etwas Luft zu den Streben? D.h. Schleifen beim "racebikemäßigen" Antritt ist unwahrscheinlich? Oder wenn ich mir anschaue, wie so manche Reifen eiern.



Für richtige Matschfahren ist es vermutlich zu eng, für normale Fahrten fande ich es aber OK. Hier sieht man den Hobel mit 2,4" Reifen..


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. August 2014)

also vollgesaut gefällt es mir wesentlich besser.

wenn jetzt nicht die langen Kettenstreben wären ... aber ich habe jetzt eh mindestens 5 Monate Zeit, bis ein Frameset lieferbar wäre. Also noch viel Zeit zum überlegen,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. August 2014)

Sieht auf dem Bild echt ein bisschen extrem aus die Kettenstreben von der Länge her. Sind jetzt auch nicht kurz, aber auch nicht die längsten für ein 29er


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. August 2014)

Bin dieses Jahr schon etliche verschiedene Rahmen gefahren und da ist mir einfach aufgefallen, das mir kürzere Streben einfach mehr zusagen. Für den Rahmen spricht halt einfach das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. An der einen oder anderen Stelle wird man wohl immer einen Kompromiss eingehen müssen. Na ja, wie schon geschrieben, habe noch genug Zeit (wobei so viele potentielle Alternativen gibt es ja nicht).


----------



## ScottRog69 (8. August 2014)

So @ all.... Jetzt auch endlich mal Bilder von meinem Lux 9.9 sl. In Grösse M. mit div. Modifikationen. 

Frage zum Fox Dämpfer. Er federt aktuell noch normal. allerdings Wisch ich nach jeder Fahrt ordentlich Öl und Schmotze vom Kolben. Ist das normal? Er hat bisher ca. 550km gelaufen. Danke und beste Grüsse
 Rog.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. August 2014)

Kommt drauf an was du unter "ordentlich" verstehst?! Ein leichter Öl Film inklusive Schmutzring an der Stelle, wo der Dämpfer maximal einfedert ist funktionsbedingt normal. Der Dämpfer braucht auch im Vergleich zur Gabel nicht soviel Wartung, die Fox Gabel ist da wesentlich wartungsintensiver.. Evtl. irgendwann mal eine U&D Gabel, die ist auch wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher..


----------



## __Stefan__ (8. August 2014)

na ja, aber immer noch alle 30 Stunden "air sleeve maintenance" beim Dämfer. Ich müsste also spätestens alle 3 Wochen so einen Service machen (lassen). Fox ist einfach putzig (ohne jetzt zu wissen, was RS so vorschreibt)


----------



## dj_holgie (19. August 2014)

Das 2015er Lux mit XTR Di2 und Dt Swiss Carbon Felgen für 7500€ 

Muss das sein?


----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2014)

mei, jeder wie er will (und kann).

Die schwarze 2015er Rahmenlackierung gefällt mir gut. Na ja, wenn man sich aber die Lieferzeiten des Framesets anschaut, dann habe ich ja noch lang genug Zeit, mir zu überlegen, ob ein Lux oder ein Spark.


----------



## H8machine (19. August 2014)

Verflixt hätte ich aufs 2015 er 9.9 nur gewartet


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2014)

Das 9.9.er wäre auch mein Favorit bei den 2015ern. Vernünftiger Preis, vernünftige Ausstattung. Optisch wie aus einem Guss, sehr chic. Aber kommt ja jedes Jahr irgendwelche bahnbrechenden Neuerungen raus, die eine geringfügige bessere Performance liefern, ich bin mit meinem 2014er auch noch sehr glücklich 

Gesendet von meinem KFSOWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (20. August 2014)

Jo bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden. So schnell kann man die Kohle garnicht verdienen wie man sie ausgeben könnte


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2014)

Das stimmt wohl .

Bei mir sind jetzt bereits nach nur 3000 KM harter Benutzung beide Kettenblätter verschlissen. Zumindestens hat es mir so der Techniker bei der Transschwarzwald gesagt. Es schaltet sich nur noch extrem bescheiden, da die Steighilfen vom großen KB auch schon durch sind. Bin fast überhaupt nicht mehr auf das große KB gekommen, nur noch über den kleinsten Gang auf der Kassette.

Die Kassette hinten wär wohl auch schon fast zu 80% durch und die neue XT Kette auch. Ich habe die Kette immer regelmäßig gemessen und bei 0,75 mm Weitung gewechselt, ist bereits die 3. Kette drauf, d.h. eine Kette noch nicht mal 1000 KM gefahren (war eine teure KMC und eine XTR). Haltbarkeit scheint wohl keine Stärke von der XTR zu sein, dafür aber der Preis. Ich habe mal ein Photo von den KB gemacht, sind die wirklich bereits beide durch? In anderen Foren habe ich was von 15.000 KM Haltbarkeit gelesen?! Zudem habe ich eine unschöne Stelle im Tretlagerbereich gefunden, wo die Kurbel heute unten war, darf wohl demnächst wieder nach Koblenz zum Bike Checken. Das sieht für mich sehr stark nach Rissbildung aus, da der Riss an der Belastungsstelle nachläuft..


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. August 2014)

Moinsen...

ja, von dem Gedanken immer das neueste zu fahren was unter umständen nichtmal viel besser ist.. muss man sich echt frei machen. Bin mit meinem Lux auch sehr Happy. Habe mich an die 29Z. gewöhnt... aber: Frage!?

Das 39Kettenblatt ist mir zu klein.,, BErgab und auf der geraden bedaliere ich mciht Tot mit einer Trittfrequenz bis 75 - 85 manchmal. Kann ich die 38Z. gegen ein 42 Kb austauschen? Hat das wer gemacht? Ist die XTR 2 Fach Grp. 26/38 nach oben erweiterbar?


----------



## H8machine (20. August 2014)

Also holgi das große sieht echt heftig aus. Meine erste kette war auch nur 800 drauf. Zur Zeit läuft noch ne kcnc - bis jetzt sehr zufrieden. Tretlager schau ich meins auch mal nach.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2014)

Du musst mal schauen was der Umwerfer für eine Kapazität hat, also wieviel Zähne er maximal Schalten kann. Für eine gute Schaltperfomance sollte man sich schon daran halten, ich bin auch 2 Zähne drüber und wenn die Steighilfen verschlissen sind kommt der Umwerfer von alleine kaum noch hoch dann..


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2014)

Ansonsten würde das funktionieren, nur nach dem passenden Lochkreis schauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2014)

Das mit dem eventuellen Riss ist ja Ka.... Du hattest doch beim Grand Canyon, so wie ich, auch schon einen Carbon Defekt?


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. August 2014)

Danke Holgie.. nebenbei mit meiner 3Fach XTR Bj. 2009 habe ich 8000km runtergespult. Getauscht: nur Mittleres und großes KB. Das Kleine ist noch Orischinal. Vielleicht trittst Du einfach zuviel Watt in die Pedale und solltest weniger Spinat essen! ) Aber ich würde natürlich tauschen und die Kette gleich mit.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. August 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das mit dem eventuellen Riss ist ja Ka.... Du hattest doch beim Grand Canyon, so wie ich, auch schon einen Carbon Defekt?



Ich bin nicht 100% sicher, obs wirklich ein Riss ist oder z.B. nur beim Einpressen der Lager Verstärkungen schon ab Werk passiert ist. Ich werde es erstmal weiterfahren und schauen obs schlimmer wird / anfängt zu knacken. Carbon bricht ja normalerweise nicht sofort..


----------



## filiale (22. August 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das stimmt wohl .
> 
> Bei mir sind jetzt bereits nach nur 3000 KM harter Benutzung beide Kettenblätter verschlissen. Zumindestens hat es mir so der Techniker bei der Transschwarzwald gesagt. Es schaltet sich nur noch extrem bescheiden, da die Steighilfen vom großen KB auch schon durch sind. Bin fast überhaupt nicht mehr auf das große KB gekommen, nur noch über den kleinsten Gang auf der Kassette.
> 
> Die Kassette hinten wär wohl auch schon fast zu 80% durch und die neue XT Kette auch. Ich habe die Kette immer regelmäßig gemessen und bei 0,75 mm Weitung gewechselt, ist bereits die 3. Kette drauf, d.h. eine Kette noch nicht mal 1000 KM gefahren (war eine teure KMC und eine XTR). Haltbarkeit scheint wohl keine Stärke von der XTR zu sein, dafür aber der Preis. Ich habe mal ein Photo von den KB gemacht, sind die wirklich bereits beide durch? In anderen Foren habe ich was von 15.000 KM Haltbarkeit gelesen?! Zudem habe ich eine unschöne Stelle im Tretlagerbereich gefunden, wo die Kurbel heute unten war, darf wohl demnächst wieder nach Koblenz zum Bike Checken. Das sieht für mich sehr stark nach Rissbildung aus, da der Riss an der Belastungsstelle nachläuft..



Das kleine Kettenblatt ist noch fit, das Große ist nur noch zu 50% "ok" (Zähne noch gut) denn die Steighilfe ist zu 50% durch, die Rampen schauen jedenfalls noch gut aus, aber die Nieten sind plan, das mindert die Unterstützung. Entweder Umwerfer so verstellen daß er weiter nach rechts drückt und somit noch ein paar km damit fahren oder Kettenblatt tauschen.


----------



## filiale (22. August 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Moinsen...
> 
> ja, von dem Gedanken immer das neueste zu fahren was unter umständen nichtmal viel besser ist.. muss man sich echt frei machen. Bin mit meinem Lux auch sehr Happy. Habe mich an die 29Z. gewöhnt... aber: Frage!?
> 
> Das 39Kettenblatt ist mir zu klein.,, BErgab und auf der geraden bedaliere ich mciht Tot mit einer Trittfrequenz bis 75 - 85 manchmal. Kann ich die 38Z. gegen ein 42 Kb austauschen? Hat das wer gemacht? Ist die XTR 2 Fach Grp. 26/38 nach oben erweiterbar?



Ich fahre 22/38 mit XT, somit geht auch 26/42 sofern Dein Umwerfer dafür ausgelegt ist (wovon ich mal ausgehe). Halbwissen: Ich meine mich zu erinnern daß offiziell bis zu 12 Zähne geschaltet werden können...aber die Erfahrung hat gezeigt das garantiert 2 mehr möglich sind...einige fahren auch 4 mehr.


----------



## pun1sh3r (23. August 2014)

Hi,

überlege mir auch noch ein LUX CF als Ersatz für mein Grand Canyon CF SLX 29 zu "besorgen". Eine Sache kann ich auf den Bildern aber nicht genau erkennen. Der Lockout-Hebel für Dämpfer und Gabel sind bei:

FOX:
2 separate Hebel für Gabel und Dämpfer

RockShox:
1 Hebel der beides zusammen steuert? ( Hydraulisch oder Per Kabel ? )

Stimmen meine Behauptungen oben so ? Sind bei allen RS Ausstattungen die 1-Hebel-Variante verbaut?

Finde 2 getrennte Hebel irgendwie den absoluten Hebel-Overkill 

Schwanke aktuell zwischen dem 7.9 und 8.9 - finde der Preis ist sehr interessant.

Noch ne Kleinigkeit: Das Lux 7.9 hat ja ne Sid XX verbaut. Hat die in weiss nicht auch ne schwarze Krone?

Viele Grüße und Danke
Ben


----------



## H8machine (24. August 2014)

Jo bei Rock Shox wird alles über ein hydraulisches lockout gesteuert. Heisst x loc. Bei der xx Gabel ist die Krone aus carbon bei schwarz und weiß. Also generell dunkel


----------



## dj_holgie (24. August 2014)

Bei den 2014er war das so, ob sie es bei den 2015er besser gelöst haben muss man mal abwarten. Am besten holt man sich direkt ein Fox Splitter für 20€ und verkauft den 2. Hebel für 50€ im Bike Markt (UVP 90€), da macht man sogar noch Gewinn


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. August 2014)

Ja, finde 2 Hebel auch bleed. Andere Frage... habt ihr Fahrradträger für die Anhängerkupplung? Mein Lux ist für den Atera Strada Sport zu lang. In Kombination mit meinem Rotwild Enduro schleifen und kollidieren die Bikes an Gabel und Rahmen. Aufgrund der Länge und der grossen Räder hängt eines fast in der Luft und steht nicht mehr auf der Führungschiene. Kennt ihr die Probs?

Gesendet von meinem GT-N5100 mit Tapatalk


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. August 2014)

Der Dämpfer bei RS hat aber bloß zwei Dämpfungsstufen, wogegen der FOX CTD hat. Je nach geplanten Einsatzspektrum und -ort sind 3 spaßiger. Aber das ist natürlich individuell und echte Racer-Puristen schreien jetzt natürlich gleich wieder auf ...

Als ehemaligen Scott Spark Fahrer frustriert mich der FOX Hebel zu tiefst. Na gut, Scott hat auf den eigenen Hebel, glaube ich, ein Patent drauf, aber selbst der neue Fox Hebel mag mir so gar nicht gefallen. Die für mich eleganteste Lösung wäre einen Scott Hebel im Aftermarkt kaufen (das konnte man zu mindest früher noch machen und dann sogar vorne verschiedene Gabeln fahren).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (24. August 2014)

Ja dieses ganze Lockout Lösung von Fox ist alles andere als Service freundlich. Schon stunden vebracht die Feder optimal einzustellen etc.. Zudem verdreckt der Mechanismus im Dämpfer sehr schnell und ich habe noch keinen Weg gefunden ihn zu zerlegen. Bei Canyon nimmt man sich für so knifflige Sachen auch nicht richtig Zeit

Gesendet von meinem KFSOWI mit Tapatalk


----------



## pun1sh3r (24. August 2014)

Hi,

danke für das ausführliche Feedback bezüglich der Hebel-Thematik. Das mit dem Splitter ist natürlich ne feine Sache, wusste ich nicht. Das muss ich mir noch mal gründlich anschauen.
Das ist keine leichte Entscheidung beim LUX zwischen RS und Fox  

Gruß Ben


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. September 2014)

Huhutzeee...

Frage: taugt ein Lux für einen Alpencross? Bzw. Das CF SL? Oder sollte ich dann dafür lieber das Alu Enduro mitnehmen. Erfahrungswerte? 

Mein Kumpel will auf einmal nen Alpencross machen.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. September 2014)

Das hängt von der Route ab. Meine Frau macht ihren jährlichen Damen-Alpen-X immer mit einem Scott Spark und ich bin mal an einem Tag mit dem Rennrad zum Gardasee. Es gibt aber auch Routen, wo ein Enduro definitv mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## dj_holgie (3. September 2014)

Eben kommt drauf an was du für Trails fährst. 

Im Prinzip könnte man ja auch ein Alpen X komplett auf Schotterwegen machen, ich behaupte mal S2 Trails machen noch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Lux, S3 geht auch aber halt langsamer.


----------



## filiale (3. September 2014)

Du kannst auch mit einem Hardtail einen AlpenX fahren. Es geht dann bergab etwas langsamer und man hat je nach Route auf den trail etwas weniger Spaß, aber grundsätzlich kann man mit jedem Bike einen AlpenX fahren. Das Lux hat den Vorteil daß es super leicht bergauf geht. Du verschwendest nicht unnötig Energie und bist wenn es wieder runter geht nicht so abgekämpft. Daher eigentlich optimal. Es gibt je nach Route auch tolle Gelegenheiten zum springen und rumknallen, aber wegen den paar Einsätzen die komplette AlpenX Route entlang nen schweres Alu Enduro mitschleifen halte ich pers. für unnötig.


----------



## Sauron1977 (3. September 2014)

Ist doch das perfekte Rad fürn Alpencross: vollgefedert UND leicht. Sicher gibt es Abfahrten die mit 140mm+ an Federweg spaßiger sind, aber Bikes mit viel Federweg sind auch immer schwerer. Und falls du so nen Klassiker wie Oberstdorf - Riva fährst, sind Abschnitte wo man zwingend viel Federweg braucht quasi nicht vorhanden. Bisher war für mich beim Alpencross immer das Gewicht entscheidend , schliesslich will man auch möglichst gemütlich hoch kommen und das über mehrere Tage. Deswegen hatte ich bisher immer das Carbonhardtail mit max 100mm Federweg dabei. Aber das wird mir langsam zu ungemütlich, insofern nächstes Jahr auch zum ersten Mal mit Fully.
Ich werd wohl alt!


----------



## Braunbaer (3. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Frage: taugt ein Lux für einen Alpencross? Bzw. Das CF SL? Oder sollte ich dann dafür lieber das Alu Enduro mitnehmen. Erfahrungswerte?
> 
> Mein Kumpel will auf einmal nen Alpencross machen.



Am besten ein Rad wie Dein Kumpel. Fährt er auch ne CC-Pfeile, dann Lux. Fährt er nen Enduro, dann Du auch. Passt am besten.

Es gibt leute, die fahren Alpencross mit Starrbike. Anderer haben ihr Torque dabei, und das geht auch. In den Alpen hängt viel von den eigenen Beinen ab. Danach kommen die Reifen. Danach Gewicht + Federweg


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. September 2014)

Beine, welche Beine...?  Weiss nur, er will in die Schweiz, er fährt ein 120mm CC. 29Z. O.k. Danke erstmal ich glaube ich schaue mal was ich dem Lux abverlangen kann. Wenn es bricht hätte ich 15Kg abnehmen müssen vorher. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (5. September 2014)

Hi,

werde mir die Tage ein Lux bestellen. Habe nun nach einigem Abwägen meine Auswahl auf die 2015 Modelle 7.9 und 8.9 beschränkt.

Preisdifferenz ist 500€. Dafür bekomme ich beim 8.9er die Kashima Gabel+Dämpfer, XT-KAssette, die leichteren Laufräder und XT anstatt SLX Bremse. Canyon gibt beim Gewicht 600g Differenz an. Darauf komme ich aber irgendwie nicht ( Kassette: 60g, Laufräder 200g, SLX Bremse: 40g )

Was meint ihr - 7,9 oder 8.9 ? Ich tendiere aktuell zum 7.9er.

Federelemente haben ja beide die 2015er Fox Sachen verbaut. Fehlt halt nur das Bling Bling des Kashima. X1700 Spline Laufräder haben ja ziemlich genau 1700g die Spline1491 1500g.

Danke 

Gruß Ben


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. September 2014)

Tun Dir €500 weh? Ich würde es davon abhängig machen.


----------



## pun1sh3r (5. September 2014)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Tun Dir €500 weh? Ich würde es davon abhängig machen.



 Naja weh tun sie mir nicht. Überlege nur, ob ich mit 500€ nicht mehr optimieren kann wie Canyon das tut....
Ich sehe die 600g Differenz nicht....


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2014)

Also, ich war von den DT Rädern bisher immer enttäuscht. Nie, haben die Gewichtsangaben gestimmt. Sätze waren immer schwerer. Laufen und Haltbarkeit sind aber top. 
Was Kashima anbelangt, kann es gut vergleichen denn meine Frau hat Standard Fox FW. Sie sprechen wirklich besser und schneller an, sehen schicker aus und ich denke beim Wiederverkauf, hast du damit noch den "Bling Bling" Bonus. . Gubt es kein 2014'er Lux mut mehr Ausstattungen mehr zum besseren Preis?

Und mal ehrlich, denn das wissen wir alle... wenn du selber optimierst und nachrüstest kommt dich alles teurer als dir Serie. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Also, ich war von den DT Rädern bisher immer enttäuscht. Nie, haben die Gewichtsangaben gestimmt. Sätze waren immer schwerer. Laufen und Haltbarkeit sind aber top.
> Was Kashima anbelangt, kann es gut vergleichen denn meine Frau hat Standard Fox FW. Sie sprechen wirklich besser und schneller an, sehen schicker aus und ich denke beim Wiederverkauf, hast du damit noch den "Bling Bling" Bonus. . Gubt es kein 2014'er Lux mut mehr Ausstattungen mehr zum besseren Preis?
> 
> Und mal ehrlich, denn das wissen wir alle... wenn du selber optimierst und nachrüstest kommt dich alles teurer als dir Serie.
> ...


Hi

Danke! Denke das überzeugt  das 2014 8.9 ist in l weg und das 9.9 hat für 3599 meiner Meinung nach nicht die bessere Ausstattung als das 2015er 8.9 ( finde ich zumindest)

Bei den Spline LRS scheint das Gewicht zu passen nach meiner Recherche 

Gruß Ben


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2014)

Caros RC 16 am C1 Rotwild wiegen gemessene 1807g, meine Spline 1500 wogen 1668g, meine XRC 1250 Carbon hatten 1399g und meine Exc 1550 Carbon 1692g. Soviel zu DT. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pun1sh3r (6. September 2014)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Caros RC 16 am C1 Rotwild wiegen gemessene 1807g, meine Spline 1500 wogen 1668g, meine XRC 1250 Carbon hatten 1399g und meine Exc 1550 Carbon 1692g. Soviel zu DT.
> 
> Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


Hi

Hmmm das ist heftig :/ hatte schon Spline 1 1501 29 auf der waage mit 1530g -komisch :/  naja die xr1491 haben ja die 190er naben - denke die sollten sub 1600 sein.

Gruß Ben


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

DT wiegt immer ohne RWS, eventuell kommt daher ein Teil der Toleranz ?


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2014)

Hi Folks... anderes Thema!
UNMUUUUT... total unglücklich bin! 

Habe mein Lux heute das erste mal richtig gefordert! 60Km, +- 600 HM bei 14 - 17% Steigung. Feste Otzberg / Odenwald.
(Wiege 84Kg aktuell). Mal abgesehen davon das die Schaltung hinten auch kracht und klappert aber nur in den untersten beiden Ritzeln beim kleinen vorne (2*10)... das teil KNACKT und KNARZT als hätte es 10000km auf dem Buckel und wäre nicht neu mit gerade 1000km eingefahren!?

Sogar meine Frau hat die Augen gerollt! Ich habe echt gedacht das Rad bricht mir unter dem Arsch weg bergauf unter Vollast!?
Habe den Rahmen geprüft, konnte keine Risse entdecken. Vermute es kommt vom Tretlager/ Kurbel Bereich! Traue mir nicht zu und habe auch nicht das Werkzeug das Ding zu zerlegen. Aber zerlegen, zu Canyon schicken und 3 Wochen aufs Rad zu verzichten will ich auch nicht!?! (Ich wusste schon warum ich nie Versenderbikes wollte).

Kennt das Problem wer oder hat das auch? Soll ich zu Kreuze kriechen beim örtlichen Radladen und da betteln das Sie danach schauen?
Koblenz ist 140km weg von mir. Das hat mein Scott Carbon nach 6000km nicht gemacht. Da war nur mal ein leichtes Knacken zu hören.
Tretlager ausgebaut gefettet eingebaut.. weg wars.

Danke für eure Meinung.... 

Rog.


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

Du schaffst es doch bestimmt die Kurbel abzubauen und das Tretlager zu fetten, oder ? Genau das gleiche bei den Pedalen, Gewinde sauber machen und neu fetten. Was ist mit dem Wiegetritt, knarzt es da auch ? Sattelstütze ist auch ein bekannter Kandidat. Es gibt hier auch ne Liste im Forum was es sein kann und wonach man schauen sollte.


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2014)

Ich bin nicht ganz blöd, das Rad ist 3 Monate alt und gerade mal 1100km gefahren. Und dann soll ich als Kunde das Trettlager demontieren? Da hängt jetzt noch überall das fett von Canyon dran. Mein Scott war 5 jahre alt, bis es mal knackte, mein Rotwild Enduro wird härter gefahren und wurde gerade 2 und da knackt nix! Pedale sind gecheckt und Sattelstütze ist gefettet. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (6. September 2014)

Naja, wenn Du Dich bei einem Versender weigerst etwas selbst zu schrauben, darfste Dir keines kaufen, das muß einem vorher klar sein. Sich drüber aufregen löst Dein Knarzern nun auch nicht. Wenn Du kein Bock hast 2 Schrauben am Tretlager zu lösen um die Kurbel abzubauen dann kann Dir eh keiner mehr helfen. Was machst Du eigentlich bei einem platten Reifen ?  Jetzt stellste Dich aber echt an...
Was heißt Pedale gecheckt ? Abgebaut und neu gefettet ? Pedale haben ja nix mit einem Versender zu tun...


----------



## pun1sh3r (6. September 2014)

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das Schaltauge auch eine mögliche Ursache. Hatte ich bei meinem Carbon RR und HT schon. Schaltauge abbauen, schön saubermachen , fetten und wieder anbauen. Check das mal ist ja schnell gemacht 

Gruß Ben


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

Nein,  Pedale abgebaut, richtig gesäubert und wieder fest montiert. Kurbel abbauen ist kein Ding aber Trettlager rausbauen ohne Werkzeug is nicht. Aber du liest meine Texte nicht richtig Filiale.... das Teil ist NEU, war scheiss teuer hat 1100km Laufleistung. Das sollte / dürfte gar nicht sein! Wenns ein billig "no name" hobel wäre, von mir aus. Aber so.... nix guta Marihuana! 

@ puni, danke für den Tip. Baue es gleich mal ab. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Doch ich hab das schon richtig gelesen. Was Dich ärgert ist, daß Du es nicht findest und nicht weißt wo Du sonst noch suchen sollst, und das bei dem Preis des Rades nach wenigen km. Wenn sich nachher herausstellt daß es nur ne Kleinigkeit war ist das Rad plötzlich wieder ein Traumrad und alles vergessen.

Kannst Du es im Stand zum knarzen bringen ? Kann man hören woher es kommt (vorne, hinten). Nur beim treten ? ... je mehr Du lieferst, desto mehr Tips gibt es...


----------



## von dr alb ra (7. September 2014)

welches Lux hast du?
Also bei  mir knarzt die Carbonkurbel von Sram nach dem Dampfstrahlen und zwar zwischen Kurbelarm und Kettenblattspider (ich hoffe das heißt so).
Ich sprüh immer wieder mal Balistol (Waffenöl) in die Verbindungsstelle.
Vielleicht hilft das auch bei dir.

schöne Grüße 
von dr Alb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2014)

Ohje Knarzen ist nicht gut. Überprüf  bitte auf jeden Fall, ob das Innenlager spiel hat. Greife dazu beide Kurbelarme fest an und rüttel an ihnen um auf Spiel zu überprüfen. Wenn sich das Innenlager mitbewegt hat die Pressfit Aufnahme zuviel Spiel. Ich hatte den Defekt am Lux jetzt schon zum 2. mal! Um ganz sicher zu sein Kurbel ausbauen und mal das Innnenlager mit dem passenden Shimano Austreiber raustreiben. Wenn es dir schon ohne Druck aus der Aufnahme entgegenfällt ist die Aufnahme und damit der Rahmen für die Tonne.

Beim letzten mal hatte das Innenlager in der Aufnahme soviel Spiel das es beim Fahren fürchterlich geknarzt hat


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ohje Knarzen ist nicht gut. Überprüf  bitte auf jeden Fall, ob das Innenlager spiel hat. Greife dazu beide Kurbelarme fest an und rüttel an ihnen um auf Spiel zu überprüfen. Wenn sich das Innenlager mitbewegt hat die Pressfit Aufnahme zuviel Spiel. Ich hatte den Defekt am Lux jetzt schon zum 2. mal! Um ganz sicher zu sein Kurbel ausbauen und mal das Innnenlager mit dem passenden Shimano Austreiber raustreiben. Wenn es dir schon ohne Druck aus der Aufnahme entgegenfällt ist die Aufnahme und damit der Rahmen für die Tonne.
> 
> Beim letzten mal hatte das Innenlager in der Aufnahme soviel Spiel das es beim Fahren fürchterlich geknarzt hat



Der Tip ist zwar gut, aber das Austreiben kann er nicht machen weil er das Werkzeug dazu nicht hat (hat er weiter oben schon geschrieben).


----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2014)

Ist kein Problem, dann erstmal nur mit den Händen auf Spiel überprüfen..


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

Scheisse, zu spät.   Habe Kurbel raus, zerlegt, gesäubert mit Graphitfett geschmiert und wieder fest zusammen gebaut. Habe alle Schrauben auch in den Gelenken nachgezogen. War alles nicht sooo fest. Auf der geraden, bei Speed knarzt nix, aber um das richtig zu testen bräuchte ich jetzt schnell 16% Steigung. Nichts fieses bei mir um die ecke. ;(. Das brutale knacken in der Kassette kommt nur unter Vollast bei den beiden kleinsten Ritzeln im Totpunkt mit Druck. (Unten). Kann es sein das die Kassette locker ist?? Egal, wie ich die Schaltung einstelle es geht nämlich nicht weg. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Dann wäre der Verschlußring der Kassette locker. Das glaube ich fast nicht. Haste einen Schlüssel dafür um das zu checken ?

Bei meinem Kumpel waren auch die 3 kleinsten Ritzel "locker", das war allerdings Verschleiß der Kette und der Ritzel zusammen nach einigen tausend km. Wir haben dann die Teile neu bestellt und das Knacken am Ritzel war weg. Das kommt bei Dir nach 1000km ja nun erstmal nicht in Frage. Lassen sich die Ritzel per Hand verdrehen oder sind die fest ? Die kleinsten Ritzel werden auch einzeln zur Kassette hinzugefügt, daher ist da immer leicht Spiel möglich wenn der lockring lose ist.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

Wenn ich jetzt noch emol zum schrauben in die Garage gehe, bringt meine Frau mich um.  . 

Kette ist geprüft, Ritzel auch... habe Schlüssel. Werde die Woche die Kassette nochmal nachziehen. Mal sehen ob ich nen Berg finde um Antrieb und Knacken zu testen. Aber im Lager selbst, die Rohre und die beiden Lager scheinen eigentlich fest zu sein. Mein Lux wurde gebaut im Mai 2014.

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

O.k. habs getan...  Ritzel Paket ließ sich noch knapp 5 - 7 Klicks fest ziehen hat aber das Problem leider nicht gelöst.  Bin am Ende mit meinem Latein. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Rad im Ständer und dann mal laaaaaaaaaaaaangsam an der Kurbel vorwärts drehen und genau darauf achten ob sich die Kette 100% sauber in die Ritzelzähne legt. Also im Mega Zeitlupentempo kurbeln...(ich geh eh mal davon aus daß die Kette und Ritzel sauber sind und kein Fett gepatsche drauf hängt).
Und Gruß an Deine Holde, hier geht es um Leben und Tod, daher darfst Du Heute den ganzen Abend in der Garage spielen gehen


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Kettenlänge stimmt noch ?
Kannst Du das Ritzelpaket mit einem Deiner anderen Räder tauschen (nur mal zum Test) ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

Habe Kette mit Rohloff Lehre gecheckt. Alles Top. Wenn ich vorne ins grosse Ritzel gehe ist alles Tutto bene. Meine auch, das war schon von Anfang an so. Ist  also nur bei leichtem Schräglauf so. Oder es liegt an der KMC Kette?

Wie gesagt wenn ich leicht und ohne Last und Druck hinten  fahre kein Thema. Wenn ich in Wiederstand und Power komme knackt es los. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Die KMC hat bei Canyon ein Kettenschloss. Eventuell kannst Du die Kette mit einer Deiner anderen Bikes mal tauschen oder gleich ne gescheite Shimano HG / SRAM Kette kaufen. Die KMC sind gut aber nicht der Brüller...
Du hast 2 fach ? Schräglauf bis zur Mitte der Kassette muß problemlos funzen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. September 2014)

filiale schrieb:


> Die KMC hat bei Canyon ein Kettenschloss. Eventuell kannst Du die Kette mit einer Deiner anderen Bikes mal tauschen oder gleich ne gescheite Shimano HG / SRAM Kette kaufen. Die KMC sind gut aber nicht der Brüller...
> Du hast 2 fach ? Schräglauf bis zur Mitte der Kassette muß problemlos funzen.


Ja, das mit dem Schräglauf... denke ich mir auch. Auf dem Enduro, ist ne 10-fach HG drauf. Evtl. teste ich die mal.
Nervt trotzdem, das so etwas nicht einfach funktioniert. 
Könnte es evtl. an meiner Tune Kong Nabe liegen?

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (7. September 2014)

Dann wäre die Nabe gebrochen um ein "eiern" der Kassette zu verursachen was man dann aber nicht nur unter Last spürt, denn dann könnte man auch das Hinterrad leicht nach rechts und links bewegen. Da Du aber die Kassette abmontiert hattest (oder nur nachgezogen ?) schließe ich das mal aus...wenn Du die Kassette dann doch mal abmachst, gleich mal den Freilaufkörper abziehen und schauen das alles ok ist. Die Tune Naben sind eigentlich sehr beständig was man so liest.

Hast Du mal die Speichenspannung geprüft ? Eventuell hängt die Nabe schief drin wenn es schon von Anfang an so war, habe ich auch schon hier gelesen. Wurde dann eingeschickt und gut wars.


----------



## dj_holgie (7. September 2014)

Also meine Kong Nabe knarzt hinten auch. Ist ein bekanntes Problem bei der Nabe, kannst ja mal googlen. Liegt wohl nicht immer daran das im Freilauf zu wenig fett ist, manchmal sind die Toleranzen auch ganz gering überschritten. Meine hat am Anfang ein bisschen mehr geknarzt, aber mittlerweile auch nur noch unter Last / bei unregelmäßigen Tritt. Kannst ja mal ausprobieren am Berg die Trittfrequenz zu erhöhen und sehr gleichmäßig zu treten, dann sollte es weg sein falls es das Problem ist. Mein Laufradbauer hat mir angeboten den LRS mal einzuschicken, werde ich über die kalten Monate wahrscheinlich auch tun..


----------



## filiale (8. September 2014)

Interessant bei solchen Themen ist immer, das erstmal auf den Hersteller geschimpft wird, und manchmal stellt sich dann heraus, das bereits viel geschraubt und verändert wurde. Ich ging bisher immer von einem original bestückten Canyon Lux Rad aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (8. September 2014)

Nur der Laufradsatz, ist von lightwolf. AMC Felgen, Tune Naben. Rest & Kassette sind original. Das knacken war bei den Mavics auch schon.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2014)

So, heut Test Ausfahrt gemacht... es knackt immer noch. Aber nur beim Pedalieren. Wenn ich rollen lasse, wippe oder Springe ist nix. Also hat meim fetten, säubern und nachziehen nichts gebracht. ;(

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## HarzerLux77 (10. September 2014)

Hallo ScottRog!
Ich hatte das gleiche Problem und auch eine Lösung für Dich (hoffentlich):

Ich habe Dir eine Explosionszeichnung des Lux angehängt.
Wenn Du die Verschraubung des Hauptlagers (Schwinge, Teilenummer 15 und 17) und die Achse(14) fettest, dann sollte das Knacken der Vergangenheit angehören.
Allerdings musst du dafür die Kurbel wieder ausbauen.

Wichtig dabei: Die kleine Schraube (16) zur Konterung wird mit Locktide eingeklebt und kriegt nur ein Drehmoment von 2,5NM!!!!! Das ist fast nichts. Auch die anderen Schrauben bekommen KEIN riesen Drehmoment. Wahrscheinlich hattest Du deswegen das Gefühl, dass alles recht lose war.
Alle Drehmomente stehen in der Zeichnung.

Gib mal Feedback oder meld Dich bei Fragen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2014)

Danke dir, werde es schweren Hetzens testen. Aber sollte es nicht dann auch beim wippen und springen knacken? Und nicht nur beim Pedalieren. Und woher kommt es. Hat canyon zu wenig  geschmiert. BIKE WURDE NICHT GESTRAHLT oder bei Regen gefahren. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## HarzerLux77 (11. September 2014)

Bei mir hat es auch "nur" beim Pedalieren geknackt.
Jetzt ist wieder Ruhe im Wald.
Ich wasche nur mit der Hand und nem weichen Schwamm.
Keine Ahnung warum. Links war Fett, rechts nicht, oder nicht mehr.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (11. September 2014)

Kannst Du mir, wenn die Kurbel ausgebaut ist, ein bis zwei Fotos von der Achse posten? (noch im montierten Zustand, mit Schraube und schwarzer Scheibe-Draufsicht und von vorn)

Auf der Homepage sieht das anders aus als bei mir.
Mal sehen ob es unterschiedliche Bauweisen sind.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2014)

Gerne...


----------



## H8machine (11. September 2014)

So, dann auch mal paar Bilder ..... sind das Risse oder bilde ich mir das nur ein?


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2014)

Sieht eher nach Kettenrutscher aus. So viele und feine Haarrisse bei Carbon sind eher ungewöhnlich, wenn es bricht / reist, dann meist richtig. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## filiale (11. September 2014)

Schaut aus wie Schleifspuren. Fährst Du öfters über loses Gehölz und feste Zweige ? Weil es unter dem Tretlager ist könnte es in diese Richtung gehen. Risse halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.
Ich hab mir mal bei Conrad.de ne Lupe gekauft (für Modellbauzwecke). Die hat 2 Euro gekostet und vergrößert 10 oder 15 fach. Damit würdest Du eventuell erkennen ob es nur die Lackoberfläche ist oder tiefer rein geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (11. September 2014)

Kein Kettenklemmer bzw runtergefallen aufs Tretlagergehäuse, Zweige usw kommen da öfters mal längs, wobei andere Seite astrein ist. Hm, naja ich behalts mal im Auge.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. September 2014)

Verläuft zumindestens am Lagersitz entlang, dort wo das Presslager eingepresst wird. Auf jeden Fall die Kurbel auf Spiel überprüfen, schwer zu sagen, ob das kritisch ist.


----------



## Sauron1977 (12. September 2014)

Wie Holgie schon sagt, das sind definitiv Schleifspuren und maximal feine Haarisse im Lack durch äusserliche Einwirkungen (Kette, Äste, Steine, Wurzeln). Wenn das Carbon schon beschädigt wäre sähe das anders aus. Wenn es von aussen beschädigt worden wäre sowieso, dann wäre der Lack überall weggeplatzt. Und ein Fertigungsfehler in dem Bereich, der das Carbon von innen beschädigt hat und brüchig werden lässt würde sich auch irgendwann durch Lackabplatzen bemerkbar machen, da entstehen eigentlich nicht erst so feine Strukturen wie auf deinen Bildern.


----------



## H8machine (12. September 2014)

Na dann erstmal danke. Behalts trotzdem mal Auge obs sich ändert.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. September 2014)

Ich hatte übrigends die gleichen Druckstellen an derselben Stelle, bevor mir mein Lager entgegengefallen ist. War nur etwas schlimmer, kann davon gerne auch mal ein Bild reinstellen, also nicht nur schauen ob sich was verändert, sondern auf jeden Fall das Lager auf Spiel überprüfen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (13. September 2014)

Ahoi, hatten heut nen ordentlichen Ausritt mit Trails und Downhill. In einer Gruppe war ein Junge mit nem recht neuen Grand Canyon SL 8.9 dabei, Auch sein Haiger knackte ordentlich vom Steuerkopf und vom Tretlager her. Also Sorry aber das spricht mal definitiv nicht für Canyon.  @ H8. Morgen früh zerlege ich das Lux zum zweiten mal, dann gibt es Bilder und nen Knackbericht. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## David91 (3. November 2014)

Nabend Lux-Gemeinde, mein Gerät knackt seit geraumer Zeit leider auch, vermutlich (nein, sehr sicher) kommt das aus der Region Tretlager, beziehungsweise hat was mit dem Rahmen zu tun. @ScottRog69 hat die Bastelaktion geholfen?
Hatte selbst mal sämtliche Teile getauscht, um alles was knacken könnte auszuschließen (LRS, Kette, Kurbel, Sattel+Stütze, Pedale). Bei Canyon war der Servicemitarbeiter sehr sicher, dass das Tretlager ausgepresst und neu gefettet (?) wieder eingepresst werden sollte. Durfte es dann hier erledigen lassen und es wurde von Canyon bezahlt, die erste Fahrt war knackfrei, aber im Stand hat das Lux trotzdem bei Lasteinleitung in die Kurbel geknackt. Ab heute (2. Fahrt nach der Reparatur) ist das Knacken in nahezu alter Stärke wieder unter der Fahrt da, auch nur bei geringer Kadenz und großer Krafteinleitung. Mich grauts schon wieder vor einem Anruf bei Canyon, wenn ichs Radl einschicke ists gewiss 5 Wochen weg...


----------



## HarzerLux77 (3. November 2014)

Hi
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dass Hauptlager zu fetten, wie oben beschrieben.
Bei mir hat's wirklich was gebracht und es ist absolut knackfrei seitdem.

Ein Freund besitzt ein Nerve AL 29. 
Da war es das gleiche Problem und auch bei ihm hat das Fetten Abhilfe geschafft.


----------



## __Stefan__ (3. November 2014)

Was meinst Du mit Hauptlager?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (3. November 2014)

Bei mir, war es nach dem fetten 15km gut. Dan fing die Sch... wieder an.  Seither, bin ich kaum gefahren, nehme lieber das Rotwild. . Habe das Hauptschwingenlager aber noch nicht zerlegt. Nur das Tretlager. War bisher bei allen Rädern nie ein Problem. Mein Scott Genius hatte rund 8000km runter. Bj. 2009. Nichts hat je geknackt... bin gerade ziemlich genervt und gefrustet. 

Gesamter Murks gesendet von meiner Tapadingens Telefonzelle!


----------



## David91 (3. November 2014)

Dann werd ich das mit dem Hinterbau mal versuchen, der Versuch ist es denke allemal wert, immer noch besser als einschicken. Auf der Explosionszeichnung ist jetzt nicht explizit Loctide aufgeführt, wie beispielsweise beim 13er Strive. Dennoch verwenden? (zB Loctide 243)


----------



## HarzerLux77 (4. November 2014)

@stefan: Mit Hauptlager meine ich das Hinterbaulager. (sitzt über dem Tretlager und hinter dem Umwerfer. siehe Explosionszeichnung oben)

@David: Auf dem Bolzen ist bei meinem Lux eingelasert " use Loctite".
Ich habe das Mittelfeste 243 genommen.


----------



## Twenty9er (4. November 2014)

Die X-12 Steckachse knackt auch ganz gerne im Wiegetritt. Am besten dazu mal das Hinterrad quer zur Fahrtrichtung von Hand hin und her bewegen. Bei SRAM-Kurbeln ist auch häufig die Verschraubung vom Spider die Knackursache, da sich die Schrauben gerne mal lösen und zudem im Dreckbeschuss liegen.


----------



## von dr alb ra (4. November 2014)

Bei SRAM-Kurbeln ist auch häufig die Verschraubung vom Spider die Knackursache, da sich die Schrauben gerne mal lösen und zudem im Dreckbeschuss liegen.

Genau, das war bei mir so, als ich den Spider richtig nachgezogen hatte war das Knacken weg.


----------



## heiko4492 (4. November 2014)

Ich hatte bei zwei sram xx1 kurbeln schon das Problem  das sich die Alu Einsätze  in der carbon kurbel gelöst hatten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti119 (5. November 2014)

Hallochen zusammen. Jetzt habe ich mich gerade durchgerungen ein LUX CF Oneby teamfarben zu bestellen und jetzt ist es ausverkauft. Was sagen denn die Canyon-Freaks dazu? Kommt da nochmal was in den nächsten Wochen / Monaten? Ich habe da keine Erfahrungen. Es sollte mein erstes Canyon werden.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. November 2014)

Also die Aussage in der Fußnote ** ist da schon ziemlich eindeutig. Da kommt nichts mehr. Anscheinend wird nur nochmal L in Team nachgeliefert (Du meinst schon Ergon Team mit Teamfarbe und nicht Team?).

Defintive Antwort bekommst Du aber nur, wenn Du da anrufst. Vermutlich sagt dir die junge Dame dann auch nichts anderes, wie unter **.


----------



## Ti119 (5. November 2014)

Besten Dank für die Antwort. Tja, dann wird es wohl nix mit dem Lux dieses Jahr. Habe eben zu lange überlegt. Es sollte schon das Gelbe in L sein. Das ist wohl aber sicher auch die gängigste Version. Dann heisst es eben warten oder doch das Team mit der XX.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. November 2014)

Na, so schlimm sieht Team nun auch nicht aus (mir persönlich gefällt gelb gar nicht, aber Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich unterschiedlich). Team ist irgendwie "zeitloser". Daran würde ich es jetzt nicht scheitern lassen.


----------



## Ti119 (5. November 2014)

Die Optik muss aber schon passen. Ich hatte mich voll in das knallige Gelb verguckt. Und bei dem Preis soll es schon passen. Die Version mit XX scheint es ja noch zu geben. Ist aber nochmal 300 Euronen teurer und hat dann wieder zweifach. Lohnt sich der Aufpreis? Ist eben die normale XX und hat einen anderen Sattel. Mehr Unterschiede kann ich nicht erkennen. 

By the way, mit Canyon war ich mal im Chat, da meinte man, dass evtl. noch mal nachgelegt wird bei dem Oneby. Ist ja schon stark, dass nach so kurzer Zeit das Ding ausverkauft ist. Oder ist das bei Canyon Standard?


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. November 2014)

Mit 1-fach würde mir die Bandbreite fehlen, lebe aber auch in den Bergen und fahre gerne sehr, sehr, sehr lange Rennen. Zudem will ich an "Ruhetagen" auch mal "entspannt" den Berg rauffahren können. Das tägliche Trailerlebnis muss schon sein.

Was bei XX vielleicht zu bedenken gilt: bei der Kurbel kommt man zwecks Lochkreis nicht auf 36/22 runter. Beim 29er verschiebt sich das Übersetzungsspektrum schon etwas. Siehe meinen vorherigen Absatz.

Ist halt, wie so alles im Leben, immer eine Sache der persönlichen Vorlieben und örtlichen Gegebenheiten. Ich kenne hier eigentlich keinen mit 1-fach und alle sind auf 36/22 runter. Und das sind durchwegs sehr fitte Leute. Es ist immer wieder Thema, aber der Blick in die Übersetzuns-Graphik ist dann doch wieder ernüchternd.

Jemand im Mittelgebirge oder im Hügelland mag die Sache natürlich ganz anders sehen.

Bei dem Preisniveau würde ich mir über 300 Euro keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Ti119 (6. November 2014)

Ich wohne ja nur in einer hügeligen Gegend. Da denke ich mal, dass das Übersetzungsverhältnis der 1x11 ausreichend wäre. Ich habe eben gerade das Oneby favorisiert, da ich die Reduzierung an Hebeln ganz gut finde. Die Lenker werden ja immer überladener. Gibt es den Erfahrungen bei Canyon, dass Modelle in der Saison nochmals nachgelegt werden?


----------



## heiko4492 (6. November 2014)

Hi habt ihr denn auch das Problem da nach dem Waschen das Wasser im rahmen steckt?
Ich finde das ziemlich doof grad im Winter bei Forst.
Ich lege mein Lux immer auf den Kopf.
Bei meinem alten Winterrad welches ich durch das Lux ersetze war unten ein Loch im Tretlager Bereich wo das Wasser ablaufen konnte.


----------



## dj_holgie (6. November 2014)

Wie macht sich das bei dir bemerkbar das Wasser im Rahmen ist? Habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie drauf geachtet, ein kleines Loch im Tretlagerbereich fand ich aber auch immer sehr pratkisch, so entsteht ein Luftzug und es trocknet mit der Zeit immer alles von alleine.

@Ti119 Bedenke das die Farben in echt wieder ganz anders aussehen als auf dem Bild, also solang man die nicht in echt gesehen hat würde ich mich nicht auf einer Farbe so Festschießen. Ob nachgelegt wird weiß wohl keiner und ist von Modell zu Modell unterschiedlich. Bei so einem frühen Zeitpunkt des Ausverkaufs würde ich eher auf Ja tippen, die Frage ist eher wie lange du bereit bist zu warten. Ich würde mich da eher nach einer anderen Farbe oder Modell umschauen. Oder immer wieder mal nachschauen, wenn Leute ihre Bikes stornieren tauchen sie auch wieder auf Verfügbar auf.


----------



## heiko4492 (6. November 2014)

Habe es au zufall mitbekommen weil ich mein Lux ins Auto verladen wollte und da kam mir das Wasser entgegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti119 (6. November 2014)

Danke für den Tip. Ich habe aber ein 2014er mal gesehen. Die Farbe fand ich schon toll. Damals fand ich den Spass nur zu teuer für mich. Nun, da ich mich entschieden hatte, war das Wunschmodell schon nach kürzester Zeit ausverkauft. Nun heisst es eben warten oder auf die XX-Variante ausweichen. Oder will jemand sein Oneby in L stornieren?


----------



## David91 (11. November 2014)

So, danke noch mal für den Tipp mit der Achse, @HarzerLux77 !  Außen auf dem Rahmen steht noch mal der Hinweis mit Loctide drauf. Der Aufwand für die Arbeit war sogar recht gering, auch wenn der Umwerfer massiv im Weg war.
Vorerst ist das Knacken jetzt eliminiert, ich bin gespannt, ob das auch weiterhin so bleibt


----------



## HarzerLux77 (11. November 2014)

Na gerne doch!
Bei mir ist es seitdem wirklich ruhig.
Der Umwerfer sitz tatsächlich im Weg
...aber irgendwas ist ja immer


----------



## trimani (14. November 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich überlege gerade die Federung an meinem lux zu tauschen! 

Die Rock shox Sid und Monarch Komponenten raus und auf magura elct umgebaut. ..

Mein Problem ist, das der Monarch 184/44mm Maße hat und der elct dämpfer in 190/51mm zu haben. 
Durch die 6mm mehr ändert sich die geo (lenkwinkel und Tretlager Höhe)?!?!

Hat schon wer sein Fahrwerk verändert bzw., kann mir jemand sagen ob das alles hin haut???


Vg


----------



## filiale (14. November 2014)

Ich kenne nur das hier für die Gabel:  http://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## trimani (17. November 2014)

Danke dir! 

Da es sich nur um 6mm handelt, werde ich es wohl riskieren... (etwas mehr SAG und alles bleibt beim alten)


----------



## radfahrer75 (22. November 2014)

Hallo, bin sehr interessiert an dem Lux Cf. Hatte gestern schon eines im Warenkorb aus dem Outlet aber es muss jemand eine Sekunde schneller gewesen sein. Schade. Wollte mal nachfragen ob die Knarz Probleme gelegt haben und würde gerne wissen wie das so mit den Flexstreben funktioniert? Optisch gefällt es mir verdammt gut. Wenn in den nächsten Tagen kein "M" mehr im Outlet erscheint muss ich wohl ein neues kaufen. Da dachte ich an das 8.9. Momentan fahre ich ein cannondale F1000SL.

Gruß Marc


----------



## dj_holgie (24. November 2014)

Hallo,
das Knarz Problem hatte wohl was mit zuwenig Fett an der Hauptschwinge zu tun, das sollte nicht die Regel sein. Die Flexstreben funktionieren halt. Absolut unauffällig verrichten ihren Dienst, ein Gelenk gespart, fertig.

War am Wochenende auch mal wieder eine Runde drehen, die Trails sind schon sehr anspruchsvoll, sehr rutschig, sehr spaßig  Und der RaceKing hinten baut mir viel zu breit, ich muss den unbedingt tauschen.


----------



## pirat00 (30. November 2014)

trimani schrieb:


> Danke dir!
> 
> Da es sich nur um 6mm handelt, werde ich es wohl riskieren... (etwas mehr SAG und alles bleibt beim alten)



Berichte bitte mal wenn du es umgebaut hast!
Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trimani (6. Dezember 2014)

Hallo. 

Nur um mich und mein Lux kurz vorzustellen, ein Bild von der heutigen ausfahrt. Damit ich hoffentlich auch in die Gemeinschaft hier aufgenommen werde...

Zu dem Umbau, warte ich aktuell noch auf eine Antwort von magura! Die letzten beiden anfragen blieben leider unbeantwortet. Ich würde gerne schwarze Tauchrohre an gabel und dämpfer verbauen. In einigen berichten steht was davon, das die 2015er Modelle dies haben, aber finden oder bestätigen tut das niemand!?

Vg und schönes Wochenende an alle...


----------



## filiale (6. Dezember 2014)

Wie weit ist Deine Sattelstütze denn draußen ? Hoffe die steckt noch tief genug im Sattelrohr. Und Deine Überhöhung zum Lenker ist der Hammer...ist das nicht zu anstrengend auf Dauer ?


----------



## trimani (7. Dezember 2014)

Fast maximal, aber bei 420 mm bleibt noch was an Sicherung übrig

Für meinen Geschmack/Einsatzzweck ist das Rad und die Sitzposition optimal!! Hab mich noch nie so wohl auf nem bike gefühlt. Überstürz Ängste im Downhill sind auch nicht da, muss die brust und der Hintern nur weit runter


----------



## biketiger2 (7. Dezember 2014)

trimani schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Nur um mich und mein Lux kurz vorzustellen, ein Bild von der heutigen ausfahrt. Damit ich hoffentlich auch in die Gemeinschaft hier aufgenommen werde...
> 
> ...





trimani schrieb:


> Fast maximal, aber bei 420 mm bleibt noch was an Sicherung übrig
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack/Einsatzzweck ist das Rad und die Sitzposition optimal!! Hab mich noch nie so wohl auf nem bike gefühlt. Überstürz Ängste im Downhill sind auch nicht da, muss die brust und der Hintern nur weit runter


Also ich würde wirklich mal zu einem Bikefitting gehen, es gibt eigentlich keinen Körper, für den so eine Position optimal ist. Da kommen manchmal wirklich erstaunliche Ergebnisse raus.


----------



## pirat00 (8. Dezember 2014)

trimani schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne schwarze Tauchrohre an gabel und dämpfer verbauen. In einigen berichten steht was davon, das die 2015er Modelle dies haben, aber finden oder bestätigen tut das niemand!?



Denke nicht das da was kommt, sonst hätten die das auf der Eurobike groß verkündet.
Einzig die Kolbenstange vom Dämpfer ist anders beschichtet (dünkler) als die der Gabel.


----------



## dj_holgie (21. Dezember 2014)

biketiger2 schrieb:


> Also ich würde wirklich mal zu einem Bikefitting gehen, es gibt eigentlich keinen Körper, für den so eine Position optimal ist. Da kommen manchmal wirklich erstaunliche Ergebnisse raus.



Nur weil man gerne sportlich gestreckt sitzt? Naja, das sehe ich anders. Ich fahre beim Rahmen auch immer eine Nummer größer als empfohlen und fühle mich wohl. Das Lux ist schließlich auch eher ein sportliches Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (21. Dezember 2014)

Hat schon mal jemand eine RockShox SID XX  von 100mm auf 120mm getravelt? Angeblich muss man ja einfach nur einen Spacer in der Gabel entfernen. 

Würde trotzdem gerne vorher mal hören, ob das wirklich so einfach ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. Dezember 2014)

Einfach mit Spacer traveln war früher mal. Bei neueren SIDs muss (glaube ich) der Air Shaft ausgetauscht werden. Wollte selber eine 2013/14er SID auf 80 mm runter traveln. War mir dann irgendwie zu umständlich und dann doch nicht so wichtig.


----------



## dj_holgie (22. Dezember 2014)

Yo, das ist mir dann auch zu umständlich und kostet ja auch wieder Kohle. Aber danke.


----------



## ChrisKing (15. Februar 2015)

hier mal zwei aktuelle bilder von meiner rakete 
rahmengröße L, bei 186/90


----------



## Waldduese (17. Februar 2015)

Hallo Lux Fahrer,

ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen! Ich bin 1,93 Groß und habe eine
Schrittlänge von 91 cm.
Das PPS System gibt eine Rahmenhöhe von L an.
Ich würde aber lieber xl bestellen.
Fährt jemand ein XL Rad? Hat jemand ein Bild von einem XL Rad?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und viele Grüße 

Rainer


----------



## 30lo (28. Februar 2015)

Ich glaube du bist ziemlich an der Grenze zwischen den Größen, 1 bis 2cm mehr SL und dir wird XL empfohlen werden 

Mal eine Frage an die LUX-Fahrer: Wie zufrieden seid ihr mit der Fahrwerksperformance, also wie gut schluckt der Hinterbau, verhärtet er auf der Bremse, wie ist das Ansprechen (mit Fox) etc. ?
Würde mich freuen ein paar Eindrücke zu lesen 

Gruß 30lo


----------



## Eddy_Murcks (1. März 2015)

Waldduese schrieb:


> Hallo Lux Fahrer,
> 
> ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen! Ich bin 1,93 Groß und habe eine
> Schrittlänge von 91 cm.
> ...


Canyon bemisst die Größe (fast) ausschließlich nach der Schrittlänge! Wenn Du nicht aufrecht wie auf dem Hollandrad sitzen willst, kommt nur XL infrage!


----------



## notoriousfat (1. März 2015)

Hallo Walddüse,

bin 183 mit SL 88 fahre das Lux in L und es passt mir von der Länge nur würde ich vorn gerne etwas tiefer werden. Bei deinen Maßen würde ich dir XL empfehlen.


----------



## Waldduese (2. März 2015)

Ich habe das XL 7.9 aus dem Outlet bestellt. Das Rad soll heute ankommen.
Ich hoffe es passt, und macht viel Spaß.

Viele Grüße

Rainer


----------



## H8machine (2. März 2015)

Na dann allzeit gute Fahrt und viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (20. März 2015)

Hi Folks, frage in die Runde. Mal abgesehen,  davon das mein Lux CF immer noch knackt wie blöd,  nicht nur Tretlager , letzten 2 kl. Ritzel auf XTR Kassette, sondern auch Steuerkopfbereich bereitet mir der Hinterbau / CTD- Dämpfer mehr Probleme.  Ich bin vom Scott Genius verwöhnt. Da war Lockout auch wirklich Hardtail und bombenfest !! Wie ist das bei euch? Habe den Remote schon nachgestellt und den Dämpfer 35psi überpumpt.  Aber er wippt immer noch total. Langsam nach gerade mal 10 Monaten ca.  500km frage ich mich ob ich nicht noch besser 600 Eier draufgelegt und ein Scott Spark gekauft hätte.  Bisher,  machte mir das Lux eider keinen Spaß.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (20. März 2015)

Steuersatz kann ich bestätigen!
Bei mir war das Teil nach neun Monaten komplett verrostet!
Diagnose: Dichtung am Lagerkonus defekt und fehlendes Fett.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. März 2015)

Steuersatz war bei mir nach ein paar dutzend Matschfahrten auch festgefressen, läuft jetzt aber wieder OK nach einer Reinigung. Meine BOR MD 7 Nabe hat allerdings auch komplett neue Lager gebraucht, die waren so festgefressen das da gar nichts mehr ging, also ist wohl kein Canyon typisches Problem.

Wippen habe ich keinerlei Probleme (es wippt im Lockout minimal, aber nicht spürbar beim fahren), fahre aber auch ein Rockshox Dämpfer. Vielleicht hat der Fox ja ein Defekt, am besten mal abschrauben und zu Canyon rüberschicken?!


----------



## H8machine (20. März 2015)

Zum Thema Knacken: Hinterbau raus - alle Lager neu gefettet - seitdem absolute Totenstille.
RS Monarch XX Lockout - absolute Sahne - minimales Wippen


----------



## HarzerLux77 (20. März 2015)

Ich fahre den Fox Dämpfer mit 11 bar (80kg Fahrergewicht) und habe im Lockoutmodus ein minimales Nachwippen.
Zum Hartail wird das Lux nicht, aber auch nicht zum Schaukelstuhl. 
Hört sich wirklich nach defektem Dämpfer bei dir an.


----------



## dj_holgie (20. März 2015)

Knarzen ist ja ein klarer Gewährleistungsfall. Bring das Bike doch einfach mal bei Canyon vorbei..


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. März 2015)

H,mm... Bis Koblenz...  160km.


----------



## Endless (21. März 2015)

Also ich bin beide Dämpfer am Lux gefahren.
Der RockShox federt im Lockout deutlich weniger ein als der Fox Dämpfer.
Habe mich genau aus diesem Grund für das RockShox Setup entschieden.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (21. März 2015)

@ ScottRog: Du kannst auf der Canyon Homepage einen Servicefall online in Auftrag geben. Nach 24 Std. hast du einen Retourenaufkleber. Dann kannst du das Lux einpacken und Canyon kümmert sich um den Rest. Funktioniert super und ist kostenlos, wenn deine Anfrage begründet ist und da sehe ich bei dir kein Problem. 

Wichtig: Alle Fehler im Begleitschreiben detailliert beschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (21. März 2015)

Hi @ all, Danke bisher.  Bin echt kein Meckerfritze, ist ein wunderschönes Bike. Wenn ich mal Bock auf gequietsche habe,  fährt es auch toll. Habe Canyon eine Mail geschickt und um direkt Werkstatt Termin gebeten.  Will sagen und zeigen wo es klemmt... weil ich genau weiß,  daß nicht alles behoben wird. Die Bremssattelschrauben sind innen rund und schief reingedreht.  Ultrafest und ohne Flex wohl kaum zu lösen.  Und ich schwöre bei Gott und meiner Mutter. ... das die von Anfang an schon vermurkst waren.


----------



## ScottRog69 (24. März 2015)

Hm.... noch keine Antwort von Canyon.... bin gespannt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (27. März 2015)

So, 2 ' te  Emai:l 8 Tage keine Resonanz von Canyon.  Verkauf Hui... Service Pfui? Muss man da anrufen?


----------



## HarzerLux77 (27. März 2015)

Auf deren Homepage gibt es unter Support einen Button, da kannst du technische Fehler melden.
Das ist die beste Vorgehensweise und so geht es auch am schnellsten.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (27. März 2015)

HarzerLux77 schrieb:


> Auf deren Homepage gibt es unter Support einen Button, da kannst du technische Fehler melden.
> Das ist die beste Vorgehensweise und so geht es auch am schnellsten.


Unter Service - Serviceanfragen kannst du ein Formular ausfüllen und die Mängel 
schon mal beschreiben.


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. März 2015)

Hatte ich gemacht.... immer noch keine Response.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hassch (5. April 2015)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal euren Ratschlag! Hatte bis letztes Jahr ein Nerve XC 8 von 2006, bei dem durch einen kleinen Unfall der Rahmen zerstört wurde. Fürs erste hatte ich mir aus den alten Teilen ein Hardtail zusammengebaut. Nun möchte ich wieder ein Fully haben. Bin ein reiner Tourenfahrer und nach Möglichkeit einmal im Jahr in/durch die Alpen. Nun quäle ich mich mit der Entscheidung ob ein Nerve AL 29 oder ein Lux 29. War die Woche in Koblenz beide Probe fahren und eigentlich reizt mich das Lux mehr aber die von  Canyon meinten das die gestreckte Sitzposition unangenehm sein könnte bei langen Touren. Wie seht ihr das? Könnte im durch Spacer und Vorbau die gleiche Sitzposition wie beim Nerve erreichen im Falle ich Probleme bekomme?


----------



## Ecaltar (5. April 2015)

Hi, ich fahre seit Anfang 2014 ein LUX 9.9 auf strecken zwischen 40 und 160 km auch ein Alpen-X  uns der Stoneman-Trail waren dabei. Ich muss sagen das ich mit der sportlichen Position absolut keine Probleme habe selbst bei längeren Touren. Es ist halt ein Racefully aber mit ein paar einfachen Einstellungen zb. Vorbau mit 12 Grad pos. bzw  einem Lenker mit Rise kann man es sich bestimmt noch gemütlicher machen. Mfg


----------



## HarzerLux77 (5. April 2015)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. 
Ich fahre das Lux ausschließlich als sportlichen Tourer und so ist es auch bislang in jedem Testbericht beschrieben worden.
Ich finde die Sitzposition schon im Originalzustand recht entspannt, aber das ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## filiale (5. April 2015)

Ob das Lux für Dich als Tourer taugt ist abhängig von Deiner SL und Armlänge, Körpergröße und darauf bezogen die Rahmengröße. Denn je nachdem hast Du eine entsprechende Sattelüberhöhung. Die ist beim Lux größer als beim Nerve AL 29. Dazu kommt noch die gestrecktere Sitzposition. Das muß Dir bewußt sein !
Der eine jammert, dem anderen liegt es...man kann es nicht pauschalisieren. Die Rennfahrer und Profis fahren damit auch 120km und sagen es wäre ok 
Ich denke, wenn Du mit einer bescheidenen Optik leben kannst, denn ein steiler Vorbau und ein Endurolenker mit 30mm rise sehen auf eine race bike einfach "suboptimal" aus, dann greife zum Lux. Das Lux ist aber sehr straff abgestimmt im vgl. zum Nerve. Es geht auch Komfort verloren.

Lux ist das Race Bike
Nerve ist ein XC Bike
Spectral ist ein All Mountain
Strive ein Enduro

Entsprechend ist das Konzept (Geo, Fahrwerk, Gewicht etc.)...

Ich denke mit dem Nerve hat man nen guten Kompromis. Und langsam ist es auch nicht  Der Fahrer entscheidet zu 70% , das Material zu 30%.


----------



## H8machine (5. April 2015)

Besser als filiale kann man es glaub kaum sagen


----------



## Ecaltar (5. April 2015)

Dem kann ich ach nur zustimmen !


----------



## von dr alb ra (5. April 2015)

jupp, da schließ ich mich an....
weil mir das Cockpit zu aufrecht war, drehte ich den Vorbau um. 
Mein Schwager fährt das Nerve und liebt das flowinge Fahrwerk nach seinem Bandscheibenvorfall.

Schöne Grüße
von dr alb ra


----------



## dj_holgie (6. April 2015)

Das Lux hatt doch den gleichen Lenk und Sitzwinkel wie das Nerve 29?! Klar, Sattelüberhöhung wird ein paar CM höher sein, ist halt wie bereits geschrieben ein Racebike, aber rein von der Geometrie her ansonsten ziemlich ähnlich.

Ich fahr mit 1,77cm ein L Rahmen und fühle mich super wohl mit der gestreckten Haltung, auch auf Etappenrennen mit einzelnen Tagesetappen von 100KM +. Sind halt eher persönliche Vorlieben..


----------



## 30lo (6. April 2015)

Das Cockpit ist beim Nerve AL 29 rund 12mm höher (bei gleichem Lenker, Spacer etc.) als beim Lux. Die sonstige Geometrie ist absolut vergleichbar.
@dj_holgie : Auf deinen Bildern ist doch ein Lux in M zu sehen?

Gruß 30lo


----------



## dj_holgie (6. April 2015)

Stimmt, ist aber nicht mehr aktuell. Fahre auch jetzt Rockshox Fahrwerk und kein Fox mehr. Fühle mich jetzt wesentlich wohler bei Rennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kaimanschu (8. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mir nun mein erstes Race-Fully zulegen (der Rücken ) und bin bei dem Lux ein wenig
unsicher bezüglich der Größe. Ich bin 1,87m mit einer SL von 89.
Was würdet Ihr mir raten - L oder XL ? 

Besten Dank für Euer Feedback. 

Gruß Kaimanschu


----------



## pirat00 (9. April 2015)

Persönlich würde ich zu XL raten aber nichts geht über eine Probefahrt bzw. -sitzen in Koblenz....


----------



## H8machine (9. April 2015)

Also ich hab mit 181 und 89 ne L .


----------



## filiale (9. April 2015)

Wegen Rückenprobleme eine Racefully zu kaufen ist kontraproduktiv. Erstens sitzt Du gestreckt und trittst dadurch mehr "in den Rücken hinein". Zweitens ist ein Racefully sehr hart abgestimmt, somit nur geringer Mehrkomfort für den Rücken, Schläge bekommst Du immer noch genug damit.
Sieht zwar schick aus das Bike, aber um Rückenprobleme zu verringern definitiv die falsche Wahl.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. April 2015)

Kaimanschu schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich möchte mir nun mein erstes Race-Fully zulegen (der Rücken ) und bin bei dem Lux ein wenig
> unsicher bezüglich der Größe. Ich bin 1,87m mit einer SL von 89.
> ...



Auch ein Race-Fully kann man "weicher einstellen", als auch mit Vorbau, Spacer und Lenker entsprechend verändern. Hängt ja auch vom Einsatzgebiet ab. 

Allerdings würde ich bei Rückenproblemen besonders das System Fahrer betrachten. Vielleicht hilft ja die Info hier:

Aktuelle Datenlage zu Rücken und Radfahren


----------



## Kaimanschu (9. April 2015)

Danke für Eure Antworten - ich bin ein Schritt weiter...

@stefan - sehe ich auch und immer noch besser als ein Hardtail.

Gruß Kaiman


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. April 2015)

Ich denke, es hängt wohl davon ab, woher die Rückenschmerzen kommen. Wenn man nicht so technische Strecken fährt, dann wird wohl auch ein Fully nichts bringen, da die Kausalität nicht gegeben ist. Bei leicht ruppigen Strecken reicht womöglich auch der Umstieg auf Tubeless und der damit verbundenene niedrige Luftdruck. Aber neues Bike kaufen ist natürlich auch immer gut 

Vor Jahren bin ich Scott Scale HT gefahren. Da ich am Pfälzer Wald im Exil gelebt habe, war ich fast jeden Tag im Wald ballern. Die Trails da sind ja eher flowig, trotzdem habe ich dann Probleme mit dem Rücken bekommen. Dann ein Scott Spark (also auch ein Racefully) angeschafft und die Schmwerzen waren sofort weg. Da war eindeutig das Terrain in Kombination mit einem HT der Auslöser für die Schmerzen.


----------



## dj_holgie (11. April 2015)

Wichtig ist auch die Rückenmuskulatur gezielt durch Training und Übungen (auch abseits vom Bike) aufzubauen und zu stärken. Allein vom Biken wird sie zwar auch trainiert, aber nicht wirklich viel..


----------



## hermann6502 (12. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin nun seit einer Woche auch stolzer Besitzer eines Lux 9.9. Momentan bin ich noch dabei das Fahrwerk auf meine Bedürfnisse abzustimmen. Der Hinterbau macht mir dabei allerdings noch so ein paar Probleme. Wenn ich einen SAG von 20 - 30 % einstelle gibt der Monarch kaum mehr als 60 % des Federweges frei. Ich (85 kg) bin jetzt bis auf 100 PSI runtergegangen, dann habe ich allerdings mehr als 40 % SAG und immer noch nicht den gesamten Federweg (ca. 80 %). Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich auch bei dem niedrigen Druck insgesamt schön straff an, allerdings irritiert mich der niedrige Druck und der hohe Negativfederweg ein wenig. Wie sieht das bei Euch aus? Fahrt ihr auch mit so niedrigen Druck oder stimmt mit meinem Dämpfer was nicht?

Gruß Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (14. April 2015)

Hallo Lux-Fahrer!
Hat keiner eine Antwort für mich? Mit wie viel Druck/SAG fahrt Ihr den Monarch? Nutzt Ihr den ganzen Federweg bei 20 % SAG? Ich würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen!

Gruß Hermann


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

Bist Du mal ne Stufe von 50cm gesprungen ? Da sollte der Dämpfer komplett einfedern. Wenn man nicht weiß welche Strecken Du fährst kann man nur erahnen warum der Dämpfer nicht komplett einfedert. Bei Wurzeltrails wird er nie komplett einfedern, dafür ist das Lux viel zu straff abgestimmt (und das ist auch gut so).


----------



## hermann6502 (14. April 2015)

Meine Feierabendrunde bietet eigentlich einen guten Mix. Unter anderem gibt es dort einen sehr welligen Streckenabschnitt, wo das Fahrwerk eigentlich immer stark komprimiert wird. Mit meinem alten Nerve habe ich dort den Fox-Dämpfer immer ans Limit gebracht, allerdings mit deutlich höherem Druck und ca. 30 % SAG. Mit dem Monarch bin ich jetzt, wie gesagt, bei über 40 % SAG (100 PSI) und erreich trotzdem nur knapp 80 % des Federwegs. Kann ja auch sein, dass ich den Dämpfer erst noch einfahren muss. Mich würde aber trotzdem interessieren, mit welchem Druck/SAG ihr Euren Monarch fahrt.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## ScottRog69 (14. April 2015)

Hi Folks!

So, mal ein kurzes Update zu meinem Knatter LUX. 
Habe es letzten Donnerstag persönlich bei Canyon abgegeben. Alles in allem 2 Std. Aufenthalt! Beeindruckend Massenabfertigung, Toller Showroom, Alles riesig, aber auch recht ähem naja "unpersönlich" Toll ist der Pumptrail vorm Gebäude! 
Der Annahmemensch, hat erstmal alle "illegalen" Anbauteile erfasst, und sich dann Zeit genommen für die Fehlerbeschreibungen.

Das geile ist (echte 450km gefahren seit Kauf letzen Jahres)... Gabel knackst, defekt.. muss zu Fox
Dämpfer defekt, weil Climb Stufe nicht zu sondern fast noch komplett offen., (Ölt auch ein wenig). Knacken im Ritzelpaket, soll normal sein wegen Schräglauf und weil ich so ein "hohes" Anfahr- Drehmoment übertragen würde.

Verranzte Schrauben an Bremssättel, wären niemals so ab Werk verbaut worden, da müsste ich wohl selbst schuld sein (Schief und innen Torxaufnahme rund von Anfang an) Ich bekomme es natürlich nicht diese Woche Do./Freitag zurück sondern muss mit 4 -5 Wochen Wartezeit rechnen da die Teile erst zu Fox müssen. Das Knacken aus Steuerkopf, Tretlager und Schwingenaufnahem.. dem gehen Sie nach. Gleichzeitig mache ich die erste Inspektion und mit Kosten bis 249,ßß Euro müsse ich rechnen, für Gabel/ Dämpfer Service und reguläre Canyon Inspektion. 

Mal ernsthaft.. hat man da noch Töne?? Das ist mir nach 10 Jahren Scott Bikes (Strike FX & Genius 10)beim Fachhändler und 2,5 Jahren Rotwild E1 auch vom Fachhändler noch nicht untergekommen. Meine alten Räder hatten Laufleistungen von locker 4500 - 6500 km. Pro Bike. Sogar auf meinem Enduro habe ich wegen den Ausfalltouren des Lux seit letzem Jahr 2000km gefahren. Mein Fazit.. wenn es zurückkommt und endlich vernünftig läuft.... behalte ich es. Andernfalls geht es in den Bikemarkt und ich beisse in den sauren Apfel und kaufe mir ein anderes Rad. 

Sorry, wegen meines Unmutes. Gönne allen hier die ein funktionierendes Bike haben sicher Ihren Spaß... war echt ein Fan der Marke. 
Bin halt echt ziemlich enttäuscht. 

Sers der Rog.


----------



## filiale (14. April 2015)

Dass die Federlemente defekt sind dafür kann Canyon nichts, ist nur Zubehör. Fox ist bekannt für seine frechen Preise. Und wenn man im ersten Jahr keine Inspektion bei Fox macht wirds teuer (sauerei, aber da kann Canyon nix dafür).

Knacken im Ritzelpaket durch zuviel Kraft...gehts noch ? Du sollst die Torx verkorkst haben, aha... Das wären die beiden einzigen Dinge die mich aufregen würden, da hättest Du aber auch früher zu Canyon gehen können, dann wären die Kosten für die Federelemente weggefallen und die Inspektion auch, nun gut, viel machen werden die bei der Inspektion nicht, die nutzen das nur um den Aufwand mit dem Knacken finanziell für Canyon geringer zu halten, denn zerlegen müssen sie eh alles. Das ist kein Vorwurf, ich habe die letzten Berichte von Dir verfolgt, nur wäre ich pers. etwas früher zu Canyon und hätte es ihnen zur Reparatur auf den Tresen geworfen...


----------



## hermann6502 (14. April 2015)

Du hast ja echt Pech mit Deinem Lux. Nach 450 km schon Gabel und Dämpfer defekt ist schon heftig. Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum sollst Du bei einer Reklamation den Gabel / Dämpfer-Service zahlen? Es handelt sich doch ganz offensichtlich um einen Defekt und nicht um einen routinemäßigen Service?
Ich hoffe für Dich, dass es schnell geht und Du danach kein Stress mehr mit Deinem Bike hast.

Ich bin auf jeden Fall schwer begeistert von meinem Lux. Läuft echt super und geht richtig ab. Das Rock-Shox-Fahrwerk ist schön straff und lässt sich fast komplett sperren. Genau so hab ich es mir gewünscht. Das einzige was mich noch irritiert ist der hohe Negativfederweg am Dämpfer (40%). Beim Fahren macht sich das zwar nicht negativ bemerkbar, allerdings liest man ja immer wieder, dass der SAG so bei 20 % liegen soll. Dann nutze ich aber nur 60 % des Federweges.
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der auch einen Monarch fährt und mir mal einen Tipp geben kann, wie er seinen Dämpfer abgestimmt hat. 

Gruß Hermann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaBot (14. April 2015)

Kann man die Druckstufe ändern? Oder wie bei Fox nur beim Service?


----------



## hermann6502 (14. April 2015)

Die Druckstufe lässt sich von außen nicht einstellen. Man kann lediglich die Zugstufe einstellen und das Fahrwerk über die Fernbedienung vom Lenker aus sperren.


----------



## filiale (15. April 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe: Warum sollst Du bei einer Reklamation den Gabel / Dämpfer-Service zahlen? Es handelt sich doch ganz offensichtlich um einen Defekt und nicht um einen routinemäßigen Service?




edit:Korrektur...
Fox schreibt vor, dass nur dann kostenlos nachgebessert wird, wenn innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate bei denen ein Service durchgeführt wurde. Das hat er nicht gemacht (so wie es praktisch keiner tut weil dieser Service bei einer Gabel ca. 120-140 Euro kostet). Jetzt hat er einen Defekt nach 12 Monaten, vorher keinen Service gemacht, also stellt sich Fox quer und sagt, Du mußt bezahlen, wir geben keine Gewährleistung. Fox zwingt den Kunden förmlich in eine Ecke. Daher gehen auch sehr viele weg von Fox und schwenken um zu RS. Da gibt es so ein Affentheater nicht. Und RS ist günstiger in Teilen.
Nur ist Fox im Einkauf günstiger für die Rahmenhersteller wie Canyon, da machen die Schweinepreise im Einkauf weil sie genau wissen dass sie später mit dem Service wieder Geld verdienen.


----------



## hermann6502 (15. April 2015)

Das war mir nicht klar, dass er sein Rad schon 12 Monate hat. Bei 450 km bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass er auf jeden Fall noch Garantie hat. 450 km fahre ich normalerweise in 2 - 3 Wochen.

Gruß Hermann


----------



## filiale (15. April 2015)

Ich sehe gerade, sein Bike ist erst 11 Monate alt, das könnte gut ausgehen, eigentlich müßte Canyon da aktiv werden und sich für den Kunden einsetzen damit Gabel und Dämpfer kostenlos repariert werden...


----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Ein Versuch starte ich noch: Gibt es hier wirklich keinen Lux-Fahrer mit einem Rock-Shox-Fahrwerk, der mir mal einen Tipp geben könnte, wie er seinen Dämpfer abgestimmt hat? 
Mich würde insbesondere interessieren, mit wie viel Druck und SAG ihr den Monarch fahrt und wie viel Federweg ihr dabei nutzt.
Ich bin gestern mal probehalber auf 95 PSI gegangen. Dann habe ich mit meinen 85 Kg einen Sag von 50 %. Trotzdem nutze ich so noch nicht den gesamten Federweg. Das Fahrwerk fühlt sich dann immer noch sehr straff an. Irgendwie kann da doch was nicht stimmen?

Nur noch mal zum Verständnis: Ich habe mir ganz bewusst das LUX gekauft, weil ich ein schön straffes Fahrwerk wollte und ich bin auch grundsätzlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Ich bin nur etwas verunsichert, dass ich den Dämpfer nicht so abgestimmt bekomme, dass mir bei einem akzeptablen SAG (20- 30 %) dann auch mindestens 90 % des Federweges zur Verfügung steht.   Dabei ist mir natürlich auch klar, dass ich die 90 % nicht beim Überfahren einer Wurzelpassage erreiche. Allerdings sollten die bei einer entsprechenden Progression (kleiner Sprung/ Durchfahren einer Senke etc.) schon freigegeben werden. 
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich wirklich sehr freuen.


----------



## filiale (16. April 2015)

Hast Du mal parallel dazu im Fahrwerksforum nachgefragt ? Eventuell sitzen da andere Experten die eine Idee dazu haben...


----------



## H8machine (16. April 2015)

Also hab heute mal geschaut. Eins vorweg - 2 Dämpferpumpen - 2 leicht verschiedene Werte.
Ca 15% SAG und Druck von Mittelwert 105 psi
Gewicht mit Klamotten zur Zeit 80Kg
Fahre eher straff abgestimmt und komme jetzt bei meiner derzeitigen Fahrweise so auf ca 80% Nutzung des Maximalfederweges.


----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Vielen Dank! DAS ist doch mal eine Aussage, die mir weiterhilft. 
Dann muss ich aber wohl auch in Betracht ziehen, dass mit meinem Dämpfer was nicht stimmt. Ich werde übers Wochenende noch ein bischen testen und dann wieder berichten.  
Weitere Berichte und Erfahrungen sind natürlich weiterhin willkommen.


----------



## David91 (16. April 2015)

Servus, 

ich baue gerade mein Lux für dieses Jahr etwas um und unter anderem soll eine Reverb Stealth dazu kommen. Auf der Tech Support Seite von Canyon (hier) steht, dass angeblich ein Führungsschlauch im Rahmen liegen soll, um die Leitung einfacher durch den Rahmen führen zu können. Jemand schon eine Stealth im Rahmen und kann das bestätigen? Bei mir ist keine drin und das könnte es etwas schwierig machen die Leitung zu verlegen. Überlege gerade schon wie ichs am besten anstelle.
Besten Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Bei meinem Lux lag der Schlauch beim mitgelieferten Zubehör dabei. Ich habe mir auch eine Reverb bestellt und werde mich dann nächste Woche auch mal damit auseinandersetzen müssen...


----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Ich glaube wenn man das Tretlager ausbaut, bekommt man den Schlauch und die Leitung leichter verlegt.


----------



## H8machine (16. April 2015)

Japp der Schlauch war bei mir auch beigelegt


----------



## HarzerLux77 (16. April 2015)

Der Schlauch liegt tatsächlich mit in der Zubehörtasche und du musst diesen selbst montieren.
Ich habe von aussen einen alten Schaltzug durch die Rahmenöffnung geschoben und am Sitzrohr, bei ausgebauter Sattelstütze, mit einem Teleskopgreifer (Baumarkt) gegriffen.
Anschließend die Gewindehülse auf den Schlauch stecken, zusammen über den Schaltzug fädeln und diesen am Ende umbiegen.
Jetzt noch vorsichtig am Schaltzug ziehen,
bis du die Hülse durch die Bohrung hast.
Mutter drauf und den Zug entfernen ( fest daran ziehen) - fertig.
Auch wenn es kompliziert klingt, ist das die schnellste und einfachste Methode.


----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Super! Vielen Dank für Deinen Tipp! Hast Du zur Montage das Tretlager ausgebaut? Geht das ggf. auch ohne den Teleskopgreifer?


----------



## HarzerLux77 (16. April 2015)

Ja, hab es ohne Ausbau des Tretlagers geschafft. Dank des Greifers


----------



## HarzerLux77 (16. April 2015)

Ich warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf die neue Kind Shock Lev Ci.
Angeblich kommt sie in KW18.
Die scheint mir wie für das Lux gemacht.
Ich berichte dann mal.


----------



## hermann6502 (16. April 2015)

Die Lev Ci ist bestimmt schön leicht. Ich bin mir allerdings nicht sicher, ob mir 65 mm Absenkung reichen würde. Wie viel wiegt die Stütze eigenlich?


----------



## David91 (16. April 2015)

Das mit dem Teleskopgreifer klingt gut, muss ich wohl auch machen wenn ich nicht das Tretlager ausbauen möchte. Zudem könnte ich mir dann diesen Plasteschlauch sparen, die Reverb Leitung wäre dann ja einfach mit dem Greifer nach oben zu ziehen. Auf das Zeug für die Sattelstütze bin ich bei den ganzen Katzenaugen im Zubehör-Beutel bislang noch gar nicht gestoßen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzerLux77 (16. April 2015)

Ich denke 65mm werden bei der Geo des Lux ausreichend sein. Ist ja kein Enduro.

430 Gramn laut Hersteller.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (16. April 2015)

David91 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Teleskopgreifer klingt gut, muss ich wohl auch machen wenn ich nicht das Tretlager ausbauen möchte. Zudem könnte ich mir dann diesen Plasteschlauch sparen, die Reverb Leitung wäre dann ja einfach mit dem Greifer nach oben zu ziehen. Auf das Zeug für die Sattelstütze bin ich bei den ganzen Katzenaugen im Zubehör-Beutel bislang noch gar nicht gestoßen


Ich würde den Schlauch auf jeden Fall trotzdem verlegen.
Das macht es später einfacher, wenn du die Stütze mal demontieren willst oder die Leitung tauschen.
So ist es auch im Originalzustand, wenn der Schlauch ab Werk verlegt ist.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht warum Canyon die Dinger nicht gleich bei der Montage des Bikes mit verlegt?!
Ich hatte da mal nachgefragt und als Antwort bekommen, dass ich damit zum Händler gehen soll um es mir dort montieren zu lassen!!!!
Bei welchem Canyonfachhändler konnte man mir allerdings nicht beantworten!!!


----------



## hermann6502 (17. April 2015)

HarzerLux77 schrieb:


> Ich denke 65mm werden bei der Geo des Lux ausreichend sein. Ist ja kein Enduro.
> 
> 430 Gramn laut Hersteller.



Immerhin 140 Gramm leichter als die Reverb und vielleicht reichen die 65 mm ja auch wirklich für das Lux. Käme auf einen Versuch an. Wenn ich mir 6,5 cm auf einem Lineal anschaue, kommt es mir aber doch sehr knapp vor. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf Deinen Praxisbericht gespannt. 

Ich hätte da aber noch eine andere Frage: So wie es aussieht fährst Du auch ein Lux mit Rock-Shox-Fahrwerk. Wie hast Du Deinen Dämpfer abgestimmt? Mich interessiert insbesondere mit welchen Druck/SAG du fährst und wie viel Federweg Du dabei nutzt. Ich bin mit meiner Abstimmung nämlich noch nicht so richtig zufrieden. Ich nutze bei 20 % SAG gerade mal 65 % des Federweges.


----------



## denis0082 (17. April 2015)

Kann vielleicht jemand ein Foto von diesem Schlauch machen? Stehe bei meinem Nerve vor dem gleichen Thema...


----------



## HarzerLux77 (17. April 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Immerhin 140 Gramm leichter als die Reverb und vielleicht reichen die 65 mm ja auch wirklich für das Lux. Käme auf einen Versuch an. Wenn ich mir 6,5 cm auf einem Lineal anschaue, kommt es mir aber doch sehr knapp vor. Ich bin auf jeden Fall auf Deinen Praxisbericht gespannt.
> 
> Ich hätte da aber noch eine andere Frage: So wie es aussieht fährst Du auch ein Lux mit Rock-Shox-Fahrwerk. Wie hast Du Deinen Dämpfer abgestimmt? Mich interessiert insbesondere mit welchen Druck/SAG du fährst und wie viel Federweg Du dabei nutzt. Ich bin mit meiner Abstimmung nämlich noch nicht so richtig zufrieden. Ich nutze bei 20 % SAG gerade mal 65 % des Federweges.


Sorry,  ist ein Foxfahrwerk.


----------



## hermann6502 (17. April 2015)

HarzerLux77 schrieb:


> Sorry,  ist ein Foxfahrwerk.



Ok, dann habe ich mich wohl verguckt. Nutzt Du denn mit dem Foxdämpfer den gesamten Federweg bei 20 % Sag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (17. April 2015)

Ich habe ein RS Fahrwerk, wenn mein Lux nächste Woche wieder läuft kann ich da etwas zu den genauen Werten sagen, die habe ich jetzt vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr im Kopf.


----------



## 30lo (17. April 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> Weil die Garantie in D nur 6 Monate beträgt und dann 18 Monate Gewährleistung folgen. Fox schreibt vor, dass nur dann kostenlos nachgebessert wird, wenn innerhalb der ersten 12 Monate bei denen ein Service durchgeführt wurde. Das hat er nicht gemacht (so wie es praktisch keiner tut weil dieser Service bei einer Gabel ca. 120-140 Euro kostet). Jetzt hat er einen Defekt nach 12 Monaten, vorher keinen Service gemacht, also stellt sich Fox quer und sagt, Du mußt bezahlen, wir geben keine Gewährleistung. Fox zwingt den Kunden förmlich in eine Ecke. Daher gehen auch sehr viele weg von Fox und schwenken um zu RS. Da gibt es so ein Affentheater nicht. Und RS ist günstiger in Teilen.
> Nur ist Fox im Einkauf günstiger für die Rahmenhersteller wie Canyon, da machen die Schweinepreise im Einkauf weil sie genau wissen dass sie später mit dem Service wieder Geld verdienen.



Ohje, soviel falsches Halbwissen schon wieder...:

GEWÄHRLEISTUNG durch den Händler ist in D gesetzlich vorgeschrieben und beträgt 24 Monate und kann nicht durch den Hersteller/Händler/Mann im Mond eingegrenzt werden. Nach 6 Monaten tritt jedoch Beweislastumkehr ein, d.h. du musst nachweisen dass der Schaden nicht direkt oder indirekt durch dich verschuldet wurde.

GARANTIE ist eine freiwillige Leistung (des Herstellers) und kann von diesem nach Belieben in Umfang/Dauer/Bedingungen eingegrenzt werden.

Gruß 30lo


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. April 2015)

Hi, mal kurze Wortmeldung.  Ich dachte anfänglich ich krieg das Knarzen & knacksen selbst weg. Hat trotz der tollen Tips hier ( Danke an dieser Stelle) nicht funktioniert.  Da ich noch ein Enduro besitze undv so ausweichen konnte,  blieb Das Lux recht viel in der Garage.  Nach 6 Monaten und 450km, denkt ja keiner automatisch an Fahrwerksmängel oder Dämpfer/ Gabel Inspektion.  Das War , mein Fehler. .. habe da echt gepennt.  Habe es Juni bekommen und hätte es direkt im September wegschicken oder hinbringen sollen. Bin gespannt ob und wie es dann in 3 -4 Wochen zurück kommt.  Gruß Rog.


----------



## H8machine (19. April 2015)

Wird schon werden. Wobei es leider meist so ist das wenn der Hersteller nen Höhenflug hat, der Service meist bisschen auf der Strecke bleibt. Belehre mich eines besseren


----------



## bikexxx (20. April 2015)

@hermann6502:

Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 72 kg und fahre den Monarch mit 85 psi. Sag ist 35%. Ich nutze auch nicht mehr als 80% des Federwegs, fahre aber auch nichts wildes, Wanderwege mit Wurzeln und Steinen halt, keine Sprünge. Fühlt sich aber gut an, weil durch das straffe Fahrwerk bergauf der Hinterbau nicht einknickt, auch wenn der Dämpfer offen ist.


----------



## hermann6502 (20. April 2015)

bikexxx schrieb:


> @hermann6502:
> 
> Ich wiege mit Ausrüstung 72 kg und fahre den Monarch mit 85 psi. Sag ist 35%. Ich nutze auch nicht mehr als 80% des Federwegs, fahre aber auch nichts wildes, Wanderwege mit Wurzeln und Steinen halt, keine Sprünge. Fühlt sich aber gut an, weil durch das straffe Fahrwerk bergauf der Hinterbau nicht einknickt, auch wenn der Dämpfer offen ist.



Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung! Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende noch ein bisschen rumexperimentiert und bin mittlerweile wieder bei 140 PSI und 25 % Sag gelandet. Gleichzeitig habe ich auch die Dämpfung noch leicht erhöht.Obwohl ich jetzt auch nur 70 % des Federweges nutze, fühlt sich der Hinterbau in dieser Abstimmung sehr stimmig an. Insgesamt schön straff und man kann wirklich fast immer offen fahren.
Was ich mir jedoch noch wünschen würde, wäre eine einstellbare Druckstufe. Dann könnte man das Fahrwerk, je nach Bedarf, auch mal etwas komfortabler abstimmen.
Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit dem Lux super zufrieden. Kein Vergleich zu dem Nerve 9.0 SL, welches ich vorher hatte. Das Lux fährt sich viel spritziger und straffer. Genau so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. April 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung! Ich habe jetzt am Wochenende noch ein bisschen rumexperimentiert und bin mittlerweile wieder bei 140 PSI und 25 % Sag gelandet. Gleichzeitig habe ich auch die Dämpfung noch leicht erhöht.Obwohl ich jetzt auch nur 70 % des Federweges nutze, fühlt sich der Hinterbau in dieser Abstimmung sehr stimmig an. Insgesamt schön straff und man kann wirklich fast immer offen fahren.
> Was ich mir jedoch noch wünschen würde, wäre eine einstellbare Druckstufe. Dann könnte man das Fahrwerk, je nach Bedarf, auch mal etwas komfortabler abstimmen.
> Auf jeden Fall bin ich mit dem Lux super zufrieden. Kein Vergleich zu dem Nerve 9.0 SL, welches ich vorher hatte. Das Lux fährt sich viel spritziger und straffer. Genau so wie ich es mir gewünscht habe.



Ich fahre den Monarch bei ca 150 - 160 PSI, bei 77 KG leergewicht, sind ca 20% SAG. Als groben Richtwert kann man Gewicht x 2 PSI beim Monarch verwenden und dann beim Fahren feinjustieren (hatte ich mal gehört ohne Gewähr).

Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl das der Monarch im Gegensatz zum Fox Dämpfer schön straff gefahren werden will, dann fühlt er sich am besten an. Schluckt dann natürlich nicht jeden kleinen Stein, aber für Rennen genau richtig!

@ScottRog69 Knacken im Rahmen und defekte Gabel und Dämpfer sind klare Gewährleistungsfälle. Dir kann es auch egal sein, ob der Fehler bei Fox oder Canyon liegt, Canyon ist dein Ansprechpartner. Ich hätte mich da auf keinen Kuhhandel mit Canyon eingelassen und irgendetwas bezahlt. So unkulant kenne ich Canyon gar nicht, ich konnte mich immer mit denen Einigen.. Besonders bei einem Bike was kaum gefahren wurde ist umso ärgerlicher.. Klingt nach irgendeinem Lager, welches nicht richtig gefettet wurde ab Werk.

@HarzerLux77 Danke für den Tipp mit dem Teleskopgreifer, ich hatte damals noch das komplette Innenlager rausgehauen, was bei einem Pressfit Innenlager gar nicht mal so unkompliziert ist.. 75mm Verstellweg der Kindshox wären mir aber bei weitem zu wenig, ich benutze die vollen 125mm der Reverb, benutze das Bike aber auch intensiv zum Trail Fahren.. Ob sich die 100 Gramm Ersparnis dafür lohnen?!


----------



## ScottRog69 (30. April 2015)

Kann noch Nix zur Reparatur / Wartung ssgen. Das Bike hängt seid Samstag (25.04.) im Scheiss Paketzentrum, 15 km von mir weg und wird nicht ausgeliefert lt. Tracking Code.


----------



## HarzerLux77 (30. April 2015)

Ich gehöre noch zu den Typen, die ihre Carbonsattelstütze niemals manuell abgesenkt haben, weil es ja Kratzer im Finish hinterlassen würde.
65mm sind für mich also Welten


----------



## hermann6502 (30. April 2015)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich fahre den Monarch bei ca 150 - 160 PSI, bei 77 KG leergewicht, sind ca 20% SAG. Als groben Richtwert kann man Gewicht x 2 PSI beim Monarch verwenden und dann beim Fahren feinjustieren (hatte ich mal gehört ohne Gewähr).
> 
> Ich habe aber auch das Gefühl das der Monarch im Gegensatz zum Fox Dämpfer schön straff gefahren werden will, dann fühlt er sich am besten an. Schluckt dann natürlich nicht jeden kleinen Stein, aber für Rennen genau richtig!



Wie viel Federweg nutzt Du denn bei 150 - 160 PSI und 77 Kg? Ich erreiche, wie gesagt, bei 20 % Sag kaum mehr als 50 %. Für eine halbwegs komfortable Abstimmung muss ich schon auf 40 % Sag (110 PSI) gehen, dann nutze ich aber auch noch nicht den gesamten Federweg (ca. 80 %).

Noch mal eine andere Frage an die Fahrer, die eine Reverb Stealth montiert haben. Ich habe gestern meine eingebaut. Zur Montage hat Canyon ja so einen Plastikschlauch und eine Alu-Gewindehülse beigelegt. Wie habt Ihr das montiert? Die Gewindehülse passt bei mir nicht ganz durch das Loch im Rahmen. Das Gewinde kommt nicht so weit raus, dass ich dort die beigelegte Mutter draufschrauben kann. Ich habe die Hülse dann weggelassen und nur den Schlauch durch den Rahmen gezogen. Außerdem hat mich gewundert, dass die Hülse nicht auf den Schlauch passt.
Ehrlich gesagt leuchtet mir auch nicht ganz ein, wofür ich überhaupt den Schlauch und die Hülse montieren soll. Es funktioniert ja auch ohne dieses Zubehör?!
Ich habe gestern Canyon dazu eine Mail geschrieben, allerdings haben die wohl momentan ziemlich viel zu tun und haben mir daher mitgeteilt, dass ich vermutlich erst in zwei bis drei Tagen mit einer Antwort rechnen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Mai 2015)

So ihr lieben,

mein Lux ist zurück! 

Komplett zerlegt. Alle Anbauteile ab (Schnellspanner, Klingel, Tacho, Pedale, Steckachsen, Sattelklemmen, Griffe etc.) 
Alles verstellt. Vorbau, Hebelstellungen,  (Lenker ab), Sattel Neigung.
- Inspektion wurde gemacht
- Gabel und Dämpfer revidiert
- Knacken angeblich beseitigt
- das knacken von der Kassette in den niedrigsten 2 Gängen wäre nicht zu beseitigen (Schräglauf, bauart bedingt)
- an Dämpfer Zug ausgetauscht (sah keine Notwendigkeit lief einwandfrei) 
- Freilauf gereinigt und gefettet (Tune Nabe. 250km drauf die Räder)
- Bremsbeläge gereinigt. (waren neue XTR F03c)
- alle lager gefettet (hatte ich bis auf die Schwinge alle gemacht)
- XTR Bremssattelschrauben gegen Stahlschrauben getauscht 

Kostenpunkt Insp. + Rep. Service Gabel und Dämpfer 294,78€-

Respekt.. das hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## filiale (1. Mai 2015)

Also 300 Steine für nix (außer dass die Federlemente jetzt ok sind), oder habe ich die Ironie falsch verstanden ? super ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (1. Mai 2015)

Nein, hast schon richtig verstanden.  Das, habe ich in 5 Jahren für mein Scott G10 mit Austausch von Kette und Schaltwerk + Gabel und Danpferservice bezahlt. Bei lächerlichen 6500km.


----------



## H8machine (3. Mai 2015)

Ok, ist echt blöd gelaufen die Sache bei deinem Lux. Aber jetzt die Frage - Sind die Knarzgeräusche usw weg?


----------



## ScottRog69 (3. Mai 2015)

Hi. Quäle mich gerade akut mit einem BSV im LWS rum.  Erste Testfahrt gestern: 18km, nich leichtes knarzen aus dem Steuerkopfbereich,  die 2 Ritzel hinten nerven eher tierisch sonst läuft es ganz gut.  Dampfer und Gabel sprechen sendibel an,  sind aber auch recht straff. Nur Lockout bzw. Hardtail mässig ist noch immer nicht. ... Richtig erfahren und hören wir man es erst bei Steigung auf Asphalt mit min. 13 - 18% Gefälle.  Auf Schotter,  hörst ausser die Ritzel nichts.


----------



## Steelfighter (4. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen liebe Canyon Gemeinde,

ich bin seit letztem Jahr Oktober auch stolzer Besitzer eines Lux CF und hatte mich sehr auf dieses Bike gefreut. Leider stellte ich nach den ersten Ausfahrten auch fest, dass da was knackt . Da ich das Bike gebraucht gekauft hatte, war natürlich gleich der Rahmen in verdacht.
Also bin ich systematisch vorgegangen. Sattelstütze raus, knacken war noch da, von hinten auf den Sattel gestützt und mit voller Kraft zusammen pressen, knacken. Dämpfer ausgebaut und ein stück Kantholz mit Löchern eingeschraubt. Wieder drauflegen, knacken. OK also konnte es ja nur im Hinterbau was sein. Also Hinterbau komplett zerlegt. Dabei ist mir dummerweise ein Lager von der Umlenkhebellagerung auseinander gegangen und die Kugel purzelten überall in meinen Keller rum . OK also neu Lager besorgt. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich weiter demontiert. Alle Lager ausgebaut, gereinigt und neu gefettet (Außer das Hauptschwingenlager). Bei dieser Aktion ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Umlenkhebellager extrem verschlammt war. Weiterhin konnte ich nach dem reinigen pittings auf den Laufflächen feststellen. Da es sich bei meinem Lux um ein gebrauchtkauf handel, dachte ich ist halt verschlissen, Ok. Nachdem die neuen Lager da waren alle anderen gesäubert und neu gefettet habe ich alles wieder zusammen gebaut. 
Nun war Ruhe, bis gestern. Jetzt fängt es wieder an, mit den gleichen Geräuschen. Ich werde die Tage mal alles demontieren und reiningen und fetten, mal sehen ob es was bringt. 
Allerdings bin ich schon ein bisschen enttäuscht, dass nach 1000km schon wieder alles auseinander gebaut werden muss, auch wenn der Winter dazwischen war . Nachja ist wahrscheinlich das Leid der Fullyfahrer. Als langjähriger Hardtailer muss ich da wohl erst dran gewöhen.
Also für alle knack geplagten Lux-Fahrer, bei mir war es bisher immer das Lager vom Umlenkhebel. 
Grüße


----------



## filiale (4. Mai 2015)

Welches Lager vom Umlenkhebel, es gibt 2. Einmal das Lager von der Sitzstrebe und einmal das Lager am Sattelrohr.
Desweiteren, wenn ein Lager zerfällt, so wie bei Dir, dann ist es eh kaputt und muß getauscht werden. Ich hätte da gleich SKF Lager eingebaut und nicht schon wieder die originalen von Canyon. Wenn ein Lager zerfällt ist es ein klarer Qualitätsmangel, das würde ich nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2015)

@ Steel 

Nein, das liegt nicht am Fully! Das Lux ist mein 4´ttes Fully und mit den 3 davor; eines ist eine RW E1 Alu Enduro was richtig gefordert wird auch im Winter bei Eis und Schnee, Davor 2mal Scott Carbon Fullys. Gesamtfahrleistungen der 3 Bikes um die 16000,00 - 18.000,00km seit 2004
Noch nie Probleme gehabt! Das Lux ist der erste "Fratzenmacher".


----------



## H8machine (4. Mai 2015)

Das Lux ist mein 3tes Fully - 3 mal Canyon Fully ( Nerve XC, Nerve MR und jetzt Lux)-bis auf das spärlich geschmierte Hauptschwingenlager beim Lux - hatte ich mit allen dreien keinerlei Probleme gehabt soweit. Soweit ich das hier rauslese, scheinst du wirklich ein ,naja kurz vor Feierabend-Bike erwischt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steelfighter (4. Mai 2015)

@filiale: das Lager an der Sitzstrebe. Und ja es kann auseinander fallen, da es sich um ein Schrägkugellager handelt welches, wenn man zu dolle dran zieht den Innenring rausziehen kann. Das ist passiert, als ich die Achse rausgezogen habe. Ein SKF oder FAG oder NSK,... kannste nicht nehmen. Diese Hersteller haben kein vollgefüllten käfiglose Lager im Angebot. Die Technik des vollgefüllten Lagers ist veraltet aber für diesen Anwendungszweck ideal. Das Problem ist die kleine alternierende Winkelbewegung. Diese erzeugt eine lokale Belastung. Kugellager sind für eine solche Belastung suboptimal. Leider gibt es keine wirklich gut Lösung, aber die von Canyon ist technisch eigentlich die Beste. Eigentlich.


----------



## LastActionHero (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mal eine generelle frage an die Lux CF Fahrer hier! Ich informiere mich gerade umfassend über 4 bikes im Race-Fully bereich, da ich mir im Herbst/Winter eines anschaffen möchte. Budget liegt so bei 3500 bis max. 4000€. Das ist für mich verdammt viel Geld und dafür soll halt alles stimmig sein!

Das Lux hat für das Geld mit Abstand die Beste Ausstattung und das niedrigste Gewicht. Alternative wäre Scott Spark (schon gefahren, sehr geil!!!) , Cannondale Scalpel und Specialized Epic (probefahrt steht noch aus).

Kurzum, seid ihr mit euren Luxen zufrieden? Sowohl was Verarbeitung, Service als auch Gewicht, Komponenten etc. anbelangt? Werde das Lux im Juni in Rhens mal Probefahren, dort sind wohl beim Rennen Testmöglichkeiten vorhanden.


----------



## ScottRog69 (4. Mai 2015)

Nach nur guten Erfahrungen mit Scott und jetzt dem Einbruch mit dem Lux würde ich kein Canyon mehr kaufen. Es gibt aber genug Leute hier, die happy sind mit ihrem Bike.


----------



## Steelfighter (5. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin schon sehr zufrieden mit meinem Lux. Das ein Fully mehr Wartung als ein Hardtail braucht war mir immer klar, deshalb kann ich damit leben. Vom Gewicht ist es für das Geld auf jeden Fall unerreichbar. Ich persönlich würde dir aber ein RS Fahrwerk empfehlen, passt besser zum Bike und ist weniger Kostenintensiv als FOX. Mein L Lux liegt i.M. übrigens bei 10,6 kg mit Conti MountenKing vorne und Race King hinten. Inkl. Pedale, Tacho,.... Ohne den Schnickschnack liegt das Gewicht bei 10,2...kg. 
Die Verarbeitung finde ich bei meinem Bike sehr gut, alles funktioniert und passt. Allerdings bin ich auch ein erfahrener Bastler und gebe auch nichts aus der Hand. So wurde das Bike nach Anschaffung (gebraucht) erst mal komplett zerlegt und dann nach meinen Qualitätsansprüchen wieder aufgebaut. Über den Service bei Canyon kann ich nicht viel sagen, ich brauchte mal Lager das hat ziemlich lange gedauert bis sich jemand gemeldet hat. In der Zwischenzeit hatte ich sie schon wo anders besorgt. Komponenten sind soweit Ok ist kein Schrott oder Blendwerk verbaut. Allerdings ist auch schon einiges ersetzt durch Kohle


----------



## HarzerLux77 (5. Mai 2015)

Auch ich bin mit meinem Lux sehr zufrieden. Ist mein viertes Fully.
Das hier beschriebene  Knacken taucht gelegentlich wieder auf und ist durch Fetten wieder zu beruhigen. 
Klare Einschränkung von mir: Wer sich ein Versenderbike kauft, sollte auf jeden Fall auch schrauben können.
Sonst muss es wegen jeder Kleinigkeit zum Service und das nervt!


----------



## hermann6502 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ebenfalls mit meinem Lux 9.9 sehr zufrieden, allerdings habe ich es auch erst seit ein bisschen mehr als 4 Wochen (650 km). Über Langzeiterfahrung kann ich daher nicht viel sagen.
Ich finde das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bei Canyon generell sehr gut. Von der Verarbeitung sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied zu Scott, Cannondale und Specialized. Das hat m.E. eher etwas mit Image und Marketing zu tun. Du solltest nach Möglichkeit alle Räder Probe fahren und dann das kaufen, auf dem Du Dich am wohlsten gefühlt hast. Außerdem solltest Du, wie HarzerLux77 schon schrieb, bei einem Bike von Canyon auf jeden Fall schrauben können um möglichst unabhängig vom Service zu sein.
Ich würde Dir ebenfalls zum RS-Fahrwerk raten, da sich dieses wirklich sperren lässt. Ich habe zwar bei meinem Dämpfer noch nicht die optimale Einstellung gefunden, bin aber von dem straffen Fahrwerk begeistert. Selbst bei offener Druckstufe wippt das Fahrwerk kaum. Du wirst aber vermutlich bei 20 % Sag kaum die 100 mm Federweg am Hinterbau ausnutzen können. Unter realen Bedingungen nutze ich momentan bei etwa 35 % Sag so zwischen 70 bis maximal 80 %. Bei der Gabel (RS1) nutzt ich bei 25 % Sag den gesamten Federweg. Im Vergleich zu meiner Sid XX WC am Hardtail fühlt sich die RS1 trotzdem etwas straffer an. Insbesondere kleine Stöße werden nicht so sensibel gefiltert. Eventuell legt sich dass aber noch mit der Zeit. Die Sid war am Anfang auch etwas straffer.
Die restlichen Anbauteile sind m.E. nach von guter Qualität. Ich bin halt ein Fan von GripShift, von daher habe ich mich für das 9.9 entschieden. Mit Shimano macht man aber sicherlich auch nichts verkehrt. Ausgetauscht habe ich lediglich die Griffe (Ergon GS1 Dual Twist), den Sattel (Selle Italia SLR) und die Reifen (HR: Conti Race King 2.2 RS; VR: Conti X-King 2.4 RS). In der letzten Woche habe ich noch eine Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet. So bleibt es jetzt vermutlich erst mal für diese Saison.
Ich will hoffen, dass ich von dem Knacken verschont bleibe. Allerdings hatte ich das bei meinem Nerve auch mal kurz. Es hat zwar etwas gedauert, bis ich die Ursache gefunden habe, aber letztlich ließ es sich dann leicht beheben. Ich musste lediglich die Schrauben am Hinterbau mit dem passenden Drehmoment anziehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LastActionHero (5. Mai 2015)

Das Preisleistungsverhaltnis ist beim Lux, was ausstattung und gewicht angeht, unangefochten, daher finde ich es so interessant! Ich werde tatsächlich Probefahren müssen und dann entscheiden! Schrauben stellt kein Problem dar, das mache ich seit Jahren alles selbst, trotzdem bin ich skeptisch was bei canyon z.b. Im gewährleistungsfall ist. Z.b. fox OEM Gabeln und Dämpfer haben ja öfters mal einen weg weil ab Werk mit zu wenig Öl befüllt. Das dauert mir, den berichten zufolge, zu lange und ich habe keine Lust da ewig rumzudiskutieren um nachher für nen dampferservice plus zerlegen und schmieren 350€ zu bezahlen obwohl es eigentlich eine gewährleistungssache sein sollte (siehe oben). 

Andererseits muss ich für ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Scalpel, Epic oder Spark locker 1500€ mehr auf den Tisch legen. Verdammt viel Geld für mich :-/


----------



## filiale (5. Mai 2015)

Du kannst die Federelemente auch direkt zu Toxo / Fox schicken. Aber bitte dann in den ersten 6 Monaten, dann ist es auf jeden Fall kostenlos weil der Händler beweisen muß daß der Mangel nicht schon vorher da war (bitte um Korrektur falls es nicht stimmt).
Wenn es über Canyon geht dauert die Verwaltung entsprechend lange, da sind 4 Wochen nix. Wenn Du es selbst machst, haste nach 1 Woche alles zurück.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Mai 2015)

Dieser Mehrpreis ließ mich dann auch ein Lux kaufen. Wobei bei mir nur ein Rahmenset, da ich meinen eigenen Komponentenmix haben will. Habe mir vorher auch eine Übersicht gemacht ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/marktuebersicht-29er-race-fully-vollcarbon-framesets-2015.727893/ ), aber der Preis war dann doch entscheidend. Vor allem, weil Scott und Specialized preislich ja auch nochmal angezogen haben.

Bei mir hat bisher noch jedes Bike irgendwann mal geknarzt. Sind halt Gelände-Fahrräder, die mehr abbekommen. Manches Knarzen ertrage ich, manches beseitige ich.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (5. Mai 2015)

Da mehrfach schon zum RS Fahrwerk geraten wurde, könnte ggf. das aktuelle RS1.LTD Race-Sondermodell eine Option sein, oder?
Oder sollte es schon besser das 9.9 sein? Ist der Unterschied von 500€ gerechtfertigt?


----------



## LastActionHero (5. Mai 2015)

Ist eine Glaubensfrage, denke ich. Ich persönlich will keine XT Gruppe mehr, ich bin Jahre lang Shimano Zeugs gefahren und hatte mit meinem aktuellen Hardtail den AHA-Effekt mit Sram X.0. Und die würde ich beim neuen Bike auch wieder wollen! In Summe sind wohl die 500€ in 400g Gewichteinsparung investiert (wenn man der Beschreibung glauben darf).

Aber ich finde ja beim RS Fahrwerk die RS1 sowas von hässlich! Eine SID worldcup würde viel besser passen! Aber gut, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden!


----------



## David91 (6. Mai 2015)

So, nach erneutem, aber diesmal sehr unregelmäßigem Knacken, habe ich auch mal den Hinterbau von meinem Lux zerlegt, die Lager äußerlich gesäubert und alles wieder zusammengebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das linke Hauptlager (an der Kettenstrebe) schon nicht mehr allzu sauber dreht und das rechte sogar nahezu fest war und ich es nur schwer wieder gangbar bekommen habe  Das bedeutet wohl, dass dort demnächst leider neue Lager rein dürfen. Allerdings hab ich bislang überhaupt keine Erfahrungen gesammelt, was den Tausch von Lagern angeht. Wird dann auch wieder Neuland für mich sein. Immerhin habe ich kurzfristig jetzt das Knacken eliminiert, mal schauen, wie lange es geräuschlos bleibt.

Allgemein kann ich das Lux aber auch wärmstens weiterempfehlen, habe letztes Jahr das 7.9 als "günstigstes" Modell erworben und zunächst mit Teilen aus meinem vorherigen Hardtail aufgewertet, bevor dann auch ein neuer LRS, Lenker etc gefolgt sind. Auch wenn ich es ein wenig ärgerlich finde, bereits mit relativ wenig Laufleistung (2000km) so oft mit Knackgeräuschen konfrontiert zu werden, ist das ja meist mit ein wenig Schrauberei zu beseitigen. Und die Fahrleistungen vom Lux haben mich bislang auch überzeugt, gerade auf der Langstrecke macht das Rad viel Spaß. Für dieses Jahr hab ich noch die Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet, was ein wenig nervtötend war. Der neue Schnellverschluss passt nicht durch die Aluhülse, die von innen durch das Loch im Rahmen gefriemelt werden muss. Also hab ich sie dann gleich weggelassen und die Leitung einfach so verlegt.

Und so sieht mein Lux momentan aus


----------



## filiale (7. Mai 2015)

Bin Heute das Lux in Ko auch nochmal Probe gefahren, ist schon sehr verlockend


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Mai 2015)

So, heute meine Jungfernfahrt gemacht:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mark...on-framesets-2015.727893/page-2#post-12921143


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Mai 2015)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Das Preisleistungsverhaltnis ist beim Lux, was ausstattung und gewicht angeht, unangefochten, daher finde ich es so interessant! Ich werde tatsächlich Probefahren müssen und dann entscheiden! Schrauben stellt kein Problem dar, das mache ich seit Jahren alles selbst, trotzdem bin ich skeptisch was bei canyon z.b. Im gewährleistungsfall ist. Z.b. fox OEM Gabeln und Dämpfer haben ja öfters mal einen weg weil ab Werk mit zu wenig Öl befüllt. Das dauert mir, den berichten zufolge, zu lange und ich habe keine Lust da ewig rumzudiskutieren um nachher für nen dampferservice plus zerlegen und schmieren 350€ zu bezahlen obwohl es eigentlich eine gewährleistungssache sein sollte (siehe oben).
> 
> Andererseits muss ich für ein vergleichbar ausgestattetes Scalpel, Epic oder Spark locker 1500€ mehr auf den Tisch legen. Verdammt viel Geld für mich :-/



Gewährleistung musst du dir keine Sorgen machen. Klappt bei Canyon super, spreche aus eigener Erfahrung, musste die Gewährleistung beim Lux schon in Anspruch nehmen. Das einzige nervige ist, wenn du nicht persönlich vorbeikommen kannst dauert es mit Versand halt länger. Wenn man nur ein Bike hat kann das schon nervig weden.

Ansonsten liebe ich das Lux, das Bike ist absolut perfekt für mich. Für den Preis bekommt man in der Kategorie auch nichts besseres...


----------



## Bubbolino (15. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute
ich möchte mir eigentlich das CF 9.9 zulegen, hat mir jemand ev. einen Tip wie sich die 1491 DT Swiss Räder verhalten und ev. wie schwer sie sind. Das Rahmengewicht und das Fahrverhalten der RS1 wären auch noch Interessant. Ich bin jetzt nach einer Saison Sid XX WC eine Fox gefahren, die hat mir einfach nicht so gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (15. Mai 2015)

Rahmengewicht für M:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mark...on-framesets-2015.727893/page-2#post-12878167


----------



## filiale (15. Mai 2015)

die 1501 wiegen 1650gr, daher vermute ich mal, daß die 1491 etwas weniger wiegen, geschätzt 1550gr.
die 1501 kann man jedenfalls brutal behandeln, da geht nix kaputt, ich hoffe bei den 1491 bleibt es gleich.


----------



## Bubbolino (16. Mai 2015)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten, den Aufbau mit dem Rahmengewicht habe ich schon gesehen. Haben die 1491er Räder eigentlich schon Tubelessband drin und die Ventile dabei?


----------



## H8machine (16. Mai 2015)

Hm also bei meinen 1450ern war Tubelessband drauf und Ventile lagen bei, denke wird bei den 91ern auch so sein.


----------



## LastActionHero (19. Mai 2015)

Servus! Ich nochmal!

Wie groß seid ihr bzw. welche Schrittlänge / Oberkörperlänge habt ihr denn bei euren Luxen?

Ich hatte mich nun mit Scott, Specialized und Cannondale auseinander gesetzt und aus vernunftsgründen scheint es nun doch das Canyon zu werden. Habe mal den Größenrechner bemüht, der spuckt mir bei 86cm Schrittlänge und 182cm Körpergröße tatsächlich Rahmengröße M aus. Auf meinem 26" Hardtail hatte ich 20" Rahmengröße und sowohl bei dem Scott, was ich nun mehrfach gefahren bin, als auch beim Epic hatte ich Größe L. Würde mich mal interessieren, bevor ich nach Koblenz tingel und Probe fahr!


----------



## H8machine (20. Mai 2015)

H8machine schrieb:


> Also ich hab mit 181 und 89 ne L .


----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ebenfalls Größe L (185 / 89). Passt perfekt.


----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> die 1501 wiegen 1650gr, daher vermute ich mal, daß die 1491 etwas weniger wiegen, geschätzt 1550gr.
> die 1501 kann man jedenfalls brutal behandeln, da geht nix kaputt, ich hoffe bei den 1491 bleibt es gleich.



Ich habe meine Spline 1501 an meinem Grand Canyon zwar noch nicht selbst gewogen, aber laut DT-Homepage wiegen die 1.510 Gramm. Die 1491 am Lux dürften demnach knapp darunter liegen. 
Die 1501 fahre ich jetzt schon mehr als 7000 Km und bin bisher total zufrieden. Zu den 1491 kann ich noch keine Langzeiterfahrung beisteuern, die fahre ich gerade mal 700 Km. Bis jetzt machen die aber ebenfalls einen soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (20. Mai 2015)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> ..., bevor ich nach Koblenz tingel und Probe fahr!



Ich spekuliere derzeit auch mit dem Lux und werde in der nächsten Woche vor Ort mal M und L vergleichen/fahren, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Ich denke nur dann kann man die richtige Entscheidung treffen. Sich an einem anderen Modell zu orientieren, kann aufgrund der anderen Geometrie ja auch irreführend sein.

Mich beschäftigt derzeit vielmehr die Frage, ob sich der Aufpreis des 9.9 Team gegenüber dem 9.9 rechnet? Oder ob sogar das RS1.LTD ausreichend ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (20. Mai 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Das Rahmengewicht und das Fahrverhalten der RS1 wären auch noch Interessant. Ich bin jetzt nach einer Saison Sid XX WC eine Fox gefahren, die hat mir einfach nicht so gepasst.



Die RS1 fährt sich unauffällig. Im Vergleich zu meiner Sid XX WC am Grand Canyon reagiert sie etwas unsensibeler auf kleine/kurze Schläge. Ich nutze bei ca. 20 % Sag den gesamten Federweg aus. Die Zugstufendämpfung hat insgesamt 20 Klicks, wobei ich bei den ersten 10 kaum eine Änderung spüre. Insgesamt bin ich bis jetzt zufrieden. Vermutlich wird sie mit der Zeit auch noch etwas sensibler, dass war bei der Sid auch so. Vom Design passt die RS1 m.E. sehr gut zum Lux.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (30. Mai 2015)

So, ich war am Freitag in Koblenz, um das Lux zu fahren. Was soll ich sagen, leider geil!
Leider ist das 9.9 Team nun in M ausverkauft, ich finde die SRAM Schaltung nun aber ziemlich gut, im direkten Vergleich mit der XT. Das Lux 9.9 mit der SRAM X0 Gripshift finde ich auch sehr ansprechend. Leider ist mir die Gripshift noch etwas "ungewohnt". 
Daher meine Frage: Ist es "problemlos" möglich die Drehgriffschalter später gegen Trigger (ebenfalls SRAM X0) auszutauschen?


----------



## zett78 (30. Mai 2015)

Einfach nur austauschen


----------



## H8machine (30. Mai 2015)

Probier die gripshift erstmal. Hatte vorher xx trigger und jetzt die gripshift. Ich würde die grip nichtmehr tauschen wollen


----------



## zett78 (30. Mai 2015)

H8machine schrieb:


> Probier die gripshift erstmal. Hatte vorher xx trigger und jetzt die gripshift. Ich würde die grip nichtmehr tauschen wollen



Ach so, dass unterschreibe ich übrigens auch


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (30. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Kommentare. Dann kann ich ja eigentlich mit der Gripshift nichts falsch machen. Wie gesagt, mir war es auf der Probefahrt etwas ungewohnt, aber wahrscheinlich gewöhnt man sich daran. Und selbst wenn nicht, ist ein Austausch gegen Trigger möglich.
Danke für den schnellen Support!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (30. Mai 2015)

Stimmt.  Am Anfang ungewohnt. Sehr schnell nur noch sehr geil


----------



## hermann6502 (30. Mai 2015)

H8machine schrieb:


> Stimmt.  Am Anfang ungewohnt. Sehr schnell nur noch sehr geil



Kann ich ebenfalls nur zustimmen. Ich möchte auch keine andere Schaltung mehr haben.


----------



## dj_holgie (31. Mai 2015)

Find Gripshift im Rennbetrieb auch besser geeignet  Da kann ich sogar beim Bremsen noch den Umwerfer schalten.

Mein Lux fängt jetzt leider auch unterschiedlich an zu knacken und ich kann es nicht so wirklich lokalisieren. Das erste Knacken ist (glaube ich) die Kassette/Kette in niedrigen Gängen.. Da ich keine Risse oder ähnliches finde vermute ich das 2. Knacken auf die Lager der Federung hinten. Muss ich wohl vor der nächsten Fahrt auch neu fetten und auf Besserung hoffen.

Gibts dafür eigentlich irgendwo eine Anleitung wie man den Hinterbau abschraubt und die Lager neu fettet?


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. Mai 2015)

am Grand Canyon, meinem Racebike, fahre ich auch Gripshift. Bei Rennen einfach besser. 

Am Lux allerdings mit Trigger. Die neuen GS bauen etwas breiter, zudem sind die one-finger Shimanobremshebel wirklich kurz. D.h. die Hand muss bei mir dauerhaft auf den Shifter, sonst geht es sich nicht aus. Bei dem Einsatzbereich vom Lux (bei mir), möchte ich aber die Hand ganz auf einem Griff habe.

Hängt natürlich auch noch von der Fingerlänge ab.


----------



## David91 (31. Mai 2015)

@dj_holgie: Eine Anleitung gibts an sich nicht, aber aus der Explosionszeichnung vom Lux auf der Canyon HP kann man eigentlich alle relevanten Daten auslesen. Leider musste ich auch Umwerfer und Kurbel abschrauben, um die Achse vom Hauptlager ausbauen zu können, was etwas nervig war. Beim Zusammenbau dann wieder auf die Drehmomente achten, angesprochene Achse bekommt zum Beispiel nur bis zu 3Nm!


----------



## H8machine (1. Juni 2015)

Habe die Hauptlagerachse ausbauen können ohne Umwerfer abzubauen. Kurbel muss raus ist klar, mit bisschen Fummelei kann der Umwerfer dran bleiben. Versuchs einfach mal, ansonsten ist nicht viel dazu.


----------



## Bubbolino (1. Juni 2015)

Na ihr macht mich frisch. jetzt habe ich mir ein Lux 9.9 bestellt und lese immer mehr hier über Knacken und sonstige Geräuschentwicklungen am Rahmen!
Ich möchte eigentlich ein Bike das mich nicht mit irgendwelchen geräuschen nervt, da ich zudem sehr gute empfindliche Ohren habe die alles wahrnehmen. Ich schraube zwar sehr gerne rum und würde das Lux wie jedes Bike bisher zuerst koplett zerlegen und alles mit Hightechfett geschmiert wieder zusammenbauen.
Ist denn das Lux empfehlenswert oder soll ich gleich nach einem Trek Superfly ausschau halten??
Noch kann ich das ganze rückgängig machen. Wobei meistens liest man in den Foren ja die schlechteren Nachrichten, wieviele rumfahren ohne Probleme hört man selten.


----------



## David91 (1. Juni 2015)

Hängt vielleicht auch vom Umwerfer ab, ob der Weg muss oder nicht. Aber die eine Schraube lösen und ihn zur Seite klappen ist ja letztlich auch vergleichsweise wenig Arbeit.

Schon richtig, meist beschweren und melden sich diejenigen, die ein Problem haben. Im Freundeskreis fährt ein weiteres Lux, was bislang noch keinerlei Geräusche von sich gegeben hat. Vom Fahrgefühl her ist das Lux meiner Einschätzung nach wärmstens zu empfehlen, macht im Trainings- und Renneinsatz sehr viel Spaß


----------



## Bubbolino (1. Juni 2015)

Hat eigentlich schon mal jemand den Dämpfer umgedreht, so dass die Remoteleitung eigentlich fix ist?? man sieht ja immer öfter Bikes die den Dämpfer umgekehrt eingebaut haben, damit die leitungen nicht "arbeiten".


----------



## hermann6502 (1. Juni 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Na ihr macht mich frisch. jetzt habe ich mir ein Lux 9.9 bestellt und lese immer mehr hier über Knacken und sonstige Geräuschentwicklungen am Rahmen!



Ich bin zwar erst knapp 1.000 km mit meinem Lux 9.9 gefahren, aber bei mir knackt nichts. Ich kann daher das Lux uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Fährt sich wirklich super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (1. Juni 2015)

Also selbst wenn man alle 2.000 KM mal die Lager fetten muss würde ich das Lux dennoch sehr empfehlen. Man sollte auch nicht die 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie vergessen, die in der Preisklasse auch ziemlich einmal sind, selbst wenn was passiert ist man abgesichert. (bis auf selbstverschuldete Unfälle natürlich).

Werde die Tage mal die Lager neu fetten und dann schauen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## Bubbolino (1. Juni 2015)

Da haben wir es in der Schweiz gut. Wir können eine Versicherung abschliessen in der sämtliche Unfall und Diebstahlsachen versichert sind.
Da kannst du das Bike gegen eine Wand fahren, bringst es zum Händler, sendest die Offerte und nachher die Rechnung an die Versicherung, völlig unkompliziert und das für rund 70 Euro pro jahr.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand wo man die Lager neu bestellen kann? Also die Lager vom Hauptschwingenlager über dem Tretlager waren im sehr schlechtem Zustand (vermute mal das dass Knacken daher kam) und mir ist beim Reinigen eine Kugel verloren gegangen  Schlauerweise war ich zum Reinigen im Garten und unter mir war eine Wiese. 

Oder würde da prinzipiell eine Kugel von einem anderem Lager auch passen?


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2015)

Die Lagerbezeichnung steht drauf. Du kannst Dir ein neues gutes SKF Lager holen und dieses vor dem Einbau mit Fett vollpressen.


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Juni 2015)

Bezeichnung auf dem Lager ist : 7902v-RS
Laut Canyon Explosionszeichnung: 7902v-2rd

Bei SKF finde ich überhaupt kein Lager mit 7902.. Nur 6902, die haben zwar die selbe Abmessung, aber denke mal für einen anderen Einsatzzweck. Jemand noch eine andere Idee?


----------



## hermann6502 (2. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht bei Canyon das original verbaute Lager bestellen...


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Juni 2015)

Wollte eigentlich die Saison nochmal fahren


----------



## filiale (2. Juni 2015)

Hier ging es flott:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/hauptschwingenlager-fuer-canyon-nerve-al-29.662505/

Ich bin keine Kugellagerexperte, aber es soll ein Schrägkugellager sein ? Das 6902 ist eventuell keines ?


----------



## dj_holgie (2. Juni 2015)

Habe bei Canyon bestellt. 

4,95 ist echt ein guter Preis, ging allerdings nicht gut los. Beim ersten Anruf wurde mir gesagt es kommt jetzt eine Mail mit Paypal Link zum Zahlen. Als nach 2 Stunden noch nichts da war habe ich nochmal angerufen und mir wurde von einer "freundlichen" Dame gesagt das es bis zu 24 Stunden dauern kann bis alleine die Mail kommt. Anstatt mal nachzuschauen, ob was schief gelaufen ist. Na Prost Mahlzeit..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juni 2015)

Canyon und seine ahnungslosen Telefondamen. Wie die Telekom zu ihren besten Zeiten, wenn was mit dem Anschluss nicht stimmt. Kafka "Der Prozess" lässt grüßen.


----------



## LastActionHero (5. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin vor paar Wochen ja auch zum Testen in KO gewesen. Naja, also ich muss sagen, vom Hocker gehauen hats mich nicht. Wollte, des Geldes wegen, das 8.9 für 3500€ kaufen, aber irgendwie, die wucht wars nicht. Am Testbike war das CTD vom Dämpfer erstmal kaputt, einstellen ließ sich da garnichts mehr, alle Dämpfungsstufen gleich. Die XT Gruppe, verglichen mit meiner aktuellen X.0 langweilig und träge, da würde ich mittelfristig mindestens eine X.0 umrüsten wollen! Wäre am 9.9 schon dran, kostet dann aber wieder 4300.

Das 9.9 Team bin ich auch gefahren (Größe M), die XX Gruppe war geil, knackig, präzise wie von Sram gewohnt, Federung zuverlässig, Gesamtpaket wieder stimmig! Aber ganz ehrlich, für 5000€ tue ich mir den Scheiß bei Canyon mit Bestellen, Warten, Terminverschiebung, nochmal Warten, mieserablem Kundenservice etc. nicht an.  Da bleibe ich beim Scott Spark RC, das hat mich von beginn an geflashed und kostet nur unwesentlich mehr.

Zur Rahmengröße, vielleicht hilfts jemandem, 182 groß 86cm Schrittlänge, laut Calculator wäre es M. Bin ich gefahren, fährt sich von der Wendigkeit her wie mein 26", sehr angenehm, allerdings ist mir das oberrohr sehr kurz gewesen, man hätte wahrscheinlich statt dem 80er Vorbau mindestens einen 110er nehmen müssen, wobei ich kein fan von "kann man am sattel und am vorbau ausgleichen" bin. Das muss passen, ausgeglichen wird maximal 1-2cm. Das ausprobieren ist aber vor Ort nicht möglich. L fuhr sich dann vergleichsweise träge und traktormässig, aber noch vertretbar. Von der Sitzlänge her  jedoch ideal, ggf. Vorbau auf -10 grad absenken und 80mm statt der 90 um mehr druck aufs vorderrad zu bekommen.

Aber wie gesagt, für das Geld ist man dann auch schon wieder bei den Preisen der Mitbewerber, bei denen der Listenpreis ja nicht der reale Preis im Laden ist und da brauche ich dann nicht lange überlegen ob ich mich auf die kompromisse bei canyon einlasse oder nicht.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Juni 2015)

Jetzt komme ich schon wieder und hoffe auf eine brauchbare Antwort. Nächste Woche kommt mein Lux CF 9.9, wenn Canyon wie schon am Mittwoch geschrieben hat endlich den Versand macht, schliesslich heisst es ja " Express Bike".
Ich brauche den Lenkeranschlag sicher nicht und finde den Steuersatz zudem ziemlich hässlich, deshalb werde ich wohl den Anschlag am Rahmen demontieren und die Löcher mit 2 schönen Stöpseln oder Schrauben verschliessen. Nur welchen Steuersatz Oberteil brauche ich, kann ich da den Acros AZ-44 S.H.I.S. ZS44/28,6 einbauen oder gibt es andere Vorschläge ( er darf auch leicht sein ).


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Juni 2015)

Gedulde Dich, mein Lux wurde am 01.06. an DHL übergeben und verweilt seit dem 02.06. 0:33 Uhr im Ziel-Paketzentrum. Angeblich werden Sperrgutsendungen nicht so häufig ausgeliefert...


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Juni 2015)

Meines wurde noch nicht einmal übergeben, ich habe jedenfalls noch nichts von Canyon erhalten. Man kann's ja nicht ändern, also kann ich die Zeit nutzen um das Bike zu "optimieren" wenn's da ist.


----------



## filiale (6. Juni 2015)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Angeblich werden Sperrgutsendungen nicht so häufig ausgeliefert...



Nicht nur angeblich ... DHL sammelt diese und transportiert die in einem Rutsch, koordiniert zum nächsten gemeinsamen Auslieferungspunkt um so effizienter und kostengünstiger zu arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (6. Juni 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> und transportiert die in einem Rutsch



Na, hoffentlich ist dieser Rutsch in der nächsten Woche. Ich hasse Warten 
Hatte mich schon über ausgiebige Touren am Feiertag/Brückentag gefreut...


----------



## H8machine (6. Juni 2015)

Also mal kurzes Zwischenwort. Komisches Knarzen über den kompletten Rahmen - sehr simple Lösung und Ursache-  Innenliegende Schaltzüge - und zwar an den Öffnungen beim Eintritt in den Rahmen -scheinbar bisschen Dreck usw drinnen. Tropfen Öl und Totenstille


----------



## Bubbolino (8. Juni 2015)

Da ich nichts gehört habe wegen dem Steuersatz für oben, habe ich gedacht ich gehe auf sicher. Jetzt habe ich einen normalen Cane Creek 40 ZS 44 bestellt, der sollte passen.
Übrigens habe ich heute morgen ein Mail erhalten " Ihr Bike wir für den Versand vorbereitet" und vor einer halben Stunde kam das nächste Mail, " Bike ist an DHLWW übergeben worden".
Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob die Tage bis Freitag reichen um das Ding zu verzollen und in die Schweiz zu bringen!?


----------



## LastActionHero (8. Juni 2015)

Ich drück dir die daumen, aber die post streikt grade :-/


----------



## Bubbolino (8. Juni 2015)

In freudiger Erwartung, das Paket ist schon auf dem Weg in Ziel Zentrum, habe ich heute mal angefangen die Teile die ich tauschen werde/ möchte bereit zu legen. Da wären: Sattelklemme 6g, New Ultimate Stütze mit 124gr., New Ultimate Lenker 122 gr., Next Sl Kurbel mit 36/24, Shimano PF Lager 50 gr., XtR Umwerfer 108 gr., XX Kassette 214 gr., das wärs wohl mal. Passen eigentlich Lizard Skin Griffe mit 30 mm Durchmesser zu den Gripshift oder sind die zu dünn?


----------



## martinf (8. Juni 2015)

.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Lux ist gestern endlich angekommen, nachdem es 1 Woche im Ziel-Paketzentrum verbracht hat.
Ich bin dann Abend ne kleine 30 km Runde gefahren. Ich bin erschrocken, wie schnell es sich im Vergleich zu meinem Nerve AL 8.0 (26") fahren lässt, aber positiv erschrocken. Mit der SRAM Gripshift komme ich auch sehr gut zurecht. Wie viele gesagt haben, man gewöhnt sich echt schnell daran.

So, nun heißt es für mich aber fahren, fahren, fahren!


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Rahmen lag auch eine Woche bei DHL rum. Viel Spass noch.


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2015)

Ist hier jemand der ein Lux in L hat und mir etwas messen koennte? Idealer weise mit gerader Stuetze den Sattel ganz vorne hat.
Ich bin mir unschluessig, ob ich den Sattel weit genug nach vorne bekomme.


----------



## filiale (10. Juni 2015)

Spannendes Thema mit dem Sattel, weil selbst die Canyon Werksfahrer fahren den Sattel komplett nach vorne geschoben weil die Hersteller es nicht verstehen, dass ein Sitzwinkel von nur 74° nach wie vor zu gering ist. Das müssen 75-76° sein. Zurückschieben kann man immer noch (gibt ja genügend set back Stützen). Aber man will ja effizient nach unten treten und nicht nach vorne. Desweiteren braucht es vorne Gewicht, nicht hinten. Bin mal gespannt wann die Konstrukteure das umsetzen.

Nen Kumpel hat eine CrankBrother Stütze umgedreht um 20mm weiter nach vorne zu kommen.

Was hast Du für eine Schrittlänge (SL x 0,885 +1cm)? Bei 80cm Sattelhöhe ist jedes Grad Sitzwinkel 1,4cm Versatz. Damit kannst Du selbst ausrechnen ob das Lux für Dich paßt (basierend auf der Oberrohrlänge und dem Sitzwinkel im Vergleich mit Deinem jetzigen Bike).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte ein Epic und da ist das Sitzroh nach hinten geknickt und nach vorne versetzt... Das hat auch mit nach vorne gedrehter Thomson nicht gepasst. Sitzhoehe ist auch ca 80cm (Innenlager bis Oberkante Sattel... mess ich aber nochmal).
Darum habe ich es verkauf und fahre nun ein Flash... aber ein Fully waere schon ganz nett.

Das Problem ist das beim Lux das Sitzrohr auch ein paar cm nach vorne versetzt ist, aber wenigstens dann nicht nach hinten geknickt!
Mich wuerde helfen, wie weit die Mitte der Sattelklemmung vor oder hinter dem Innenlager liegt. Das ganze bei einer Sitzhoehe von 80cm.
Gerne per PM, Ich messe auch heute abend nochmal wie weit die Thomson beim Flash genau raus ist und wie der Wert beim Flash ist... weil genau SO muss ich auch auf dem Lux sitzen, sonst wird das nix mit uns :/


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juni 2015)

So, neustes Update, so macht Essen noch mehr Spass. Montag wurde das Bike verpackt und versendet und heute steht der Karton zu Hause, inkl. verzollung und dem ganzen PiPaPo.
Beim ersten Blick in den Karton sieht auch alles gut aus. Erfreulicherweise kam auch gleich noch das Paket von R2 mit dem Steuersatz und sonstigen Teilen, also geht's heute an den zusammenbau.
Leider denke ich dass es etwas doof aussieht ohne den Anschlag für den Steuersatz, auch wenn ich da 2 Schräubchen oder 2 Gummistopfen rein mache. Ich glaube das sieht einfach gebastelt aus, so bleibt ev. der Anschlag für den Steuersatz erhalten, oder hat jemand schon was ähnliches gemacht??


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juni 2015)

Sind die Geometrieangaben  beim Lux eigentlich mit oder ohne Sag?

Das wäre mal wieder so eine Frage für die Damen der Service-Hotline


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juni 2015)

Normalerweise sind die ohne SAG. Wenn du bei Trek oder so die Geometriedaten ansiehst, schreiben die den Sitzwinkel oder so ohne und mit SAG. Wenn du hinten und vorne den gleichen SAG hast, ergibt sich da überhaupt eine Änderung?


----------



## bartos0815 (10. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Sind die Geometrieangaben  beim Lux eigentlich mit oder ohne Sag?
> 
> Das wäre mal wieder so eine Frage für die Damen der Service-Hotline


sag wird bei canyon ohne sag angegeben.
ein steilerer sitzwinkel als 74° ohne sag wäre sinnvoll, da ja vorallem bergauf die gabel entlastet und das heck belastet wird. damit nimmt id.r. der sag hinten zu und der sitzwinkel wird noch flacher... damit kanns vorallem bei längeren sattelauszügen leicht dazu kommen, dass man das gefühl hat von hinten zu treten...


----------



## hermann6502 (10. Juni 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Leider denke ich dass es etwas doof aussieht ohne den Anschlag für den Steuersatz, auch wenn ich da 2 Schräubchen oder 2 Gummistopfen rein mache. Ich glaube das sieht einfach gebastelt aus, so bleibt ev. der Anschlag für den Steuersatz erhalten, oder hat jemand schon was ähnliches gemacht??



Warum willst Du den Anschlag überhaupt demontieren? Wegen dem Gewicht?. Ich würde erst einmal überprüfen, ob bei einem Sturz die Bremshebel bzw. der Lenker gegen das Oberrohr schlägt. Wenn das der Fall ist, würde ich den Anschlag auf jeden Fall dran lassen. Ich finde den Anschlagschutz, gerade bei einem Carbonrahmen, sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juni 2015)

Gewicht? Ja auch, aber vor allem weil er mir nicht so gefallen will.
Das mit dem Schutz bei einem Sturz hat natürlich was, Canyon wird sich da sicher was dabei gedacht haben.


----------



## pirat00 (10. Juni 2015)

@nopain-nogain 
Sascha, ich hoffe du hast dann auch das vor:


----------



## nopain-nogain (10. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt nein  hab die lefty ja jetzt im flash und damit fahre ich rennen. Das lux wäre dann eher die daher für alles... Aber wer weiß, die Steuerrohr Länge war natürlich der erste wert den ich gescheckt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2015)

Keiner da, der ein Lux in L fahert und mal kurz fuer mich was messen wuerde?


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob sich jemand meldet, leider herrscht im Internet sehr oft (nicht immer) eine Mitnahmementalität, jeder will nur haben, nur wenige sind bereit sich zu bemühen und auch mal zu geben...ich drück Dir die Daumen


----------



## Bubbolino (11. Juni 2015)

Ich habe leider ein M zu Hause, ich kann dir nicht helfen. Was ich aber seit gestern weiss ist die einzelnen Gewichte der verbauten Komponenten. Für den Fall dass irgendwer ein Gewicht wissen will, einfach fragen.
Über den Radsatz habe ich am meisten gestaunt, erstens ist er knappe 1600gr. schwer mit den Tubelessventilen, zweitens haben sie es fertig gebracht, vorne eine Nabe für 6-Loch Scheiben zu verbauen und hinten eine Centerlocknabe!!!!!


----------



## H8machine (11. Juni 2015)

Ich versuchs heut zeitlich zu schaffen wegen messen


----------



## hermann6502 (11. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keiner da, der ein Lux in L fahert und mal kurz fuer mich was messen wuerde?


Ich habe ein Lux in Größe L. Ich habe auch eine gerade Sattelstütze (Reverb). Allerdings ist mein Sattel nicht ganz vorne, sondern ziemlich genau mittig.
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, interessiert Dich nur der Abstand Mitte Sattelklemmung (bei 80 cm Sitzhöhe) zu Mitte Tretlager. Leider habe ich kein Lot zuhause. Ich kann aber mal schauen ob ich mir da was basteln kann. Ich werde es aber erst morgen schaffen.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2015)

Also als Lot habe ich einfach eine Schnur und eine Stecknuss dran gebunden. Dann messen wie weit die Mitte der Sattelklemmung hinter dem Mittelpunkt des Innelagers ist (damit ist der Sattel aus der Gelichung raus).




Die Sitzhoehe (blau: nur bis zur Klemmung, nicht auf den Sattel) ist bei mir 78cm. Was ich nun brauch ist die rote Laenge bei DIESER Sitzhoehe. 
Das Problem ist, das ALLE 29er Fullies kein Sitzrohr 100% in Flucht Sattel/Innenlager haben udn die Sitzwinkel daher nur "Mittelwerte" sind. Da ich einen kruzen Oberkoerper und lange Beine mit kurzen Oberschenkel habe kommt bei mir sonst der Sattel bei der noetigen Hoehe zu weit nach hinten, so das ich mit dem Knielot nicht mehr vor die Pedalachse komme. Bei einem Versenderbike wird nun alles problematisch mit selber messen, aber das Lux hat meines Wissenes nach das "geradeste" Sitzrohr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (11. Juni 2015)

Ich werde das morgen mal messen. Allerdings müsste sich das Maß bei einem Fully doch dann im belasteten Zustand wieder geringfügig verändern. Oder sehe ich das falsch?!


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2015)

nein. Das Relevante ist: wo steht der Sattel relativ zum Innenlager (oder genauer Pedal) und Lenker bzw der Ebene "auf dem Sattel" im Raum... Aber da das ganze zu kompliziert zum messen ist nehmen wir einfach das Bezugssystem "senkkrecht zum Boden"... das Passt, da der Sattel meist eh waagerecht verkauft ist... 
Wichtig ist: da ich nur vergleichen will: bekomem ich den Sattel genauso weit vor wie beim Hardtail, dass ich bei beiden Faellen gleich messe.


----------



## bartos0815 (11. Juni 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Ich werde das morgen mal messen. Allerdings müsste sich das Maß bei einem Fully doch dann im belasteten Zustand wieder geringfügig verändern. Oder sehe ich das falsch?!


nein, außer die gabel und der hinterbau tauchen genau den selben weg ein unter belastung, was in der praxis selten so ist.
vorallem bergauf taucht der hinterbau meistens tiefer in den sag durch die gewichtsverlagerung. damit ändert sich der sag.


----------



## hermann6502 (11. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> Keiner da, der ein Lux in L fahert und mal kurz fuer mich was messen wuerde?


So, auf die Schnelle mal nachgemessen.  Ergebnis: ziemlich genau 20 cm. Ich werde aber morgen nochmal in Ruhe messen. Ich habe heute leider keine Zeit. Mein Sohn hat gleich seinen ersten Auftritt mit seiner Band.


----------



## nopain-nogain (11. Juni 2015)

Kein stress, ich will eh noch warten bis meine firma endlich Jobrad durch winkt. Bin ja eigentlich versorgt, aber bei dem was man da spaart...

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

@hermann6502 20cm? Das waeren sogar 3cm weiter vorne als am Flash (ich habe bei mir 23cm gemessen). Das waere echt mal ein guter Wert!


----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Juni 2015)

Da freue ich mich schon auf den Aufbau-Thread. Oder sollte es ein Komplettrad werden?


----------



## zett78 (12. Juni 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich schon auf den Aufbau-Thread. Oder sollte es ein Komplettrad werden?



bei Jobrad wohl eher ein Komplettrad, welches dann bestimmt optimiert wird


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

Wenn Jobrad mal durch ist... ich schwanke noch zwischen cDale Scalpel Carbon 3 und Lux 7.9 ... Beide natuerlich auf 1x10 umgebaut mit Stages Wattmessung. Aber vltl hab ich bis die Jungs hier mal in die Poette kommen sogar keine Lust mehr auf XC und es wird ein Strive


----------



## zett78 (12. Juni 2015)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt!
Arbeite in einen Unternehmen mit knapp 6.000 MA, welches sich auch teilweise dem Umweltschutz verschrieben hat.
Jobrad!?  Natürlich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

ja... in der Groessenordnung und mit dem "Image" sind wir auch unterwegs... hier sagen alle: top! Koenne wir machen... ich? Neeeee "ich hab keine Zeit", "nicht meine Aufgabe",... Generiert halt keinen Umsatz


----------



## hermann6502 (12. Juni 2015)

nopain-nogain schrieb:


> @hermann6502 20cm? Das waeren sogar 3cm weiter vorne als am Flash (ich habe bei mir 23cm gemessen). Das waere echt mal ein guter Wert!




So, ich habe jetzt noch mal genau nachgemessen. Gestern habe ich die Sattelstütze nicht auf 78 cm eingestellt und den Messpunkt nur "pi mal Daumen" über den Sattel gemessen. Nach korrekter Sattelstützenhöhe von 78 cm, komme ich mit meinem selbstgebastelten Lot auf einen Wert von 21,4 cm.


----------



## nopain-nogain (12. Juni 2015)

Also weiter vorne wie beim Flash. Super danke! Somit ist der Lux definitv eine Option!


----------



## H8machine (12. Juni 2015)

So,also "pi mal Daumen" komm ich auch 21 komma irgendwas, unterhalb  Kettenstrebe. Mit Schmiech und Sternzwirnlot und 4


----------



## filiale (13. Juni 2015)

Stichwort: Kreissehne

Pro 0,5° Sitzwinkel kommst Du bei 78cm etwa 0,68 cm weiter nach vorne bzw. hinten sofern das Sitzrohr gerade auf dem Tretlager sitzt und keinen Knick hat.

http://arndt-bruenner.de/mathe/scripts/kreissehnen.htm


----------



## nopain-nogain (13. Juni 2015)

Gerade das ist aber bei allen 29' Fullies der Fall
Als Diplom Informatiker bin ich der einfachen Geometrie schon mächtig


----------



## dj_holgie (14. Juni 2015)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt, für das Geld ist man dann auch schon wieder bei den Preisen der Mitbewerber, bei denen der Listenpreis ja nicht der reale Preis im Laden ist und da brauche ich dann nicht lange überlegen ob ich mich auf die kompromisse bei canyon einlasse oder nicht.



Stimmt, in den oberen Preisregionen ist Canyon für mich auch eher uninteressant (so über 4000€). Versender muss eben schon ein deutlichen Preisvorteil vorm Händler haben meiner Meinung nach, die zwei 7500€ Di2 Klopper die Canyon im Angebot mittlerweile hat finde ich etwas zweifelhaft, aber naja wird sicherlich auch einer kaufen.

Mein Canyon Lux 7.9 hat aber nur 2,700€ gekostet und das ist ein echter Klopper Preis für ein 29" Carbon Race Fully mit der Ausstattung , wenn man bedenkt das sogar eine Sid XX und Monarch XX dabei ist.

Mein Lux ist jetzt übrigens seit heute nach zwei Wochen auf Entzug bei bestem Wetter auch endlich wieder Einsatzbereit. Das mit den Lagern ist sehr ärgerlich gelaufen, beim Abziehen der schwarzen "Plastik Staubschutzkappe" (in der Explosionszeichnung als "main pivot washer" bezeichnet), der das Lager des Hauptschwingenlagers schütz hat sich die innere Lagerschale direkt mit rausgezogen, da die Kappe extrem damit verkantet war.

Dabei sind alle Kügelchen des Lagers rausgefallen, hatte dann auch alle wieder gefunden und versucht das Lager wieder zusammenzubauen, aber man hatte keine Chance die innere Lagerschale wieder reinzupressen.

Das neue Lager wurde dann an irrtümlich an meine alte Adresse verschickt und als ich anrief war dasselbe Lager natürlich erst wieder in 4 Wochen lieferbar. Heute habe ich wie ein Wunder doch die Lager im Briefkasten gefunden, scheinbar waren sie doch vorher lieferbar... Vorhin noch schnell das alte Lager rausgehauen (was davon übrig war) und die zwei neuen reingepresst.

Wenigstens knacken die Lager jetzt nicht mehr, das war schon extrem verdreckt.

Ein kleineres knacken habe ich aber noch, vermute es kommt von der Kassette/Kette hinten... Werde mal eine neue Kette probieren/Kassette nachziehen..


----------



## H8machine (15. Juni 2015)

Ja die "Main Pivot Washer" sitzen recht straff bzw leicht verkantet im Lager. Aber die waren so besch... bei allen bei mir, wobei sie sich mit etwas Nachdruck immernoch lösen liessen, ohne das Lger zu zerlegen. Im Winter werd ich auch mal nen Satz neue Lager verbauen denk ich mal.


----------



## Bubbolino (15. Juni 2015)

So, mein Bike steht, mit den getauschten Teilen, komme ich auf knappe 10 Kg inkl. Pedale und Tacho. Da muss noch was gehen, ev. kommt nun der Thunder Burt hinten drauf, der spart mir zum RaRa gleich mal 100gr.
++Positiv überrascht bin ich von den Gripshiftern, das geht wirklich gut zum schalten.
- Leider kann ich mich fast nicht mit den ø32 griffen anfreunden, da muss ich noch sehen was ich mache, ev. kommt noch ein Umbau auf 1x11fach wie ich das ganze letzte jahr gefahren bin.
++RS1 finde ich bis jetzt super, die bügelt die Wurzeln schön weg.
+-Monarch XX macht seinen Dienst gut in Wurzeln und so, bei leichten Aufstiegen fängt er bei etwas unrundem Tritt extrem an zu wippen trotz 20% SAG!
So das wars erstmal, übrigens hat der nackte Rahmen 1911gr. in Grösse M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (15. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab mir zuerst paar GX1 Ergon Griffe abgesägt zu den GripShiftern und mittlerweile paar gekürzte KCNC Gummis installiert. Funktioniert beides einwandfrei


----------



## hermann6502 (15. Juni 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> ...  +-Monarch XX macht seinen Dienst gut in Wurzeln und so, bei leichten Aufstiegen fängt er bei etwas unrundem Tritt extrem an zu wippen trotz 20% SAG!
> ...



Das kann ich überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bei mir wippt fast nichts. Erst im harten Wiegetritt kann ich ein leichtes Wippen wahrnehmen. Wie viel Federweg nutzt Du denn bei 20 % Sag?


----------



## Bubbolino (15. Juni 2015)

Bis jetzt noch keine 100%, ich würde sagen ca. 80%. Wenn ich ihn zumache, ist der auch nicht komplett zu, das heisst der Dämpfer scheint mir nicht ganz blockiert, der gibt noch etwas nach, das denke ich mal ist normal um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden. Wenn's richtig steil ist und ich den Dämpfer immer unter "Zug" habe, wippt er auch nicht, aber auf der geraden oder wenn's nur leicht bergauf geht wippt er die ganze Zeit, so dass ich den Lockout rein machen muss ( dafür ist er ja da ). Da war mein letzter Fox Dämpfer besser, aber der hatte ja auch die Trailstufe am CTD.


----------



## hermann6502 (15. Juni 2015)

Bei mir war es genau umgekehrt. Mein Fox-Dämpfer am Nerve hat immer leicht gewippt und war insgesamt wesentlich softer abgestimmt. Der Monarch ist schön straff und wippt längst nicht so stark. Allerdings nutze ich bei 20 % Sag auch nur höchstens 70 % des Federweges. Ich fahre ihn jetzt mit knapp 30 % Sag und nutze 80 % bei 85 kg.


----------



## Bubbolino (15. Juni 2015)

Na, komische Sache, im Moment fahre ich so wie es ist. Wenn's mich zu lange nervt, kommt die Kiste weg oder ich stelle um auf DT Dämpfer und halt auch Gabel. Ich kann ein Bike das wippt nicht ausstehen, aber wie schon geschrieben, es gibt ja noch den Lockouthebel.
Achja, ich habe fahrfertig so um die 67Kg, was aber auch nichts ausmachen sollte.
Ev. versuche ich es noch mit weniger SAG, ich nutze lieber etwas weniger federweg als auf einem Schauckelstuhl zu sitzen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (23. Juni 2015)

Ho Folks,  kurzes Update.  Mein LUX habe ich ja seit Anfang Mai zurück.  Bisher nur 250km gefahren und dad Knaxen,  aus  dem Steuerkopfbereich ist schon wieder präsent.  Soviel zum Thema Service und Gabel Revision für 80 Öcken bei Tox. Der Hinterbau scheint ruhig zu sein,  die kleinsten beiden Ritzel knacken in Schräglage immer noch.  Verdächtige aber eher die Tune Kong Nabe samt AMC Felge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (23. Juni 2015)

Bei den neueren Tune Naben sollte es doch nicht mehr Knaxen?!
Ich habe ja meine Bike gleich nach erhalt komplett zerlegt, und siehe da am Steuersatz machte ich mir keine schmutzigen Finger, der absolut sauber, ohne das geringste bisschen Fett, vielleicht hilft etwas Fett bei dir.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Juni 2015)

Knacken im Steuerrohrbereich? Da empfehle ich auch erstmal Lagerschalen im Steuerrohr und Lager gur einfetten. Nicht aber den Klemmbreicht des Vorbaus. Und wenn jetzt wieder mit "Huchhhhh ... Carbon und Fett" kommt, selbst bei meinem Rahmenset waren die Lageraufnahmen im Steuerrohr schon bei Lieferung dick eingefettet. Und jetzt gerade einen Carbon BMC Rennradrahmen aufgebaut. Da stand auch den Bereich unbedingt einfetten.


----------



## nopain-nogain (23. Juni 2015)

Carbon sollte nur an Klemmungen nicht gefettet werden (da kommt Montage Pampe hin!)... aber Lagersitze habe ich immer in Fett ertraenkt, mit gutem Ergebnis!


----------



## dj_holgie (23. Juni 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Verdächtige aber eher die Tune Kong Nabe samt AMC Felge.



Ist bei mir auch der Fall. Bzw bei mir mit der baugleichen B.O.R. MD7 Nabe. Habe das Fahrrad letztes Wochenende mit anderem Hinterrad getestet und das war es. Ich hatte auch am 2. Laufradsatz eine Tune Kong, die hat auch fürchterlich geknackst, selbst nach dem Fetten war nur kurz Ruhe.. In der Preisklasse ein absolutes Unding. Komplett knack frei bin ich aber auch noch nicht, habe immer noch ein leises knacken in bestimmten Situationen, sehr merkwürdig.

Im Steuerkopfbereich kann eigentlich nicht viel knacken wenn die Lager gefettet sind?


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2015)

Die Oberkappe des Steuersatzes, d.h. die mit Einschlagschutz, wird ja nochmal mit einem kleinen Inbus gesichert. Je nachdem ob vor oder nach Vorspannung angezogen wurde, kann da eventuell noch eine Knackquelle entstehen. 

Aber das ist jetzt reine Spekulation. Wie macht ihr das mit der Topcap. Wann zieht ihr den Inbus an?

Mein Hinterbau hat jetzt schon nach ein paar Wochen Einsatz leichtes seitliches Spiel. Wo genau die Quelle ist, kann ich noch nicht so wirklich festmachen. Mein Gefühl sagt mir an den Hauptlagern der Schwinge. Das waren zwar ein paar intensive Wochen mit dem Bike, aber trotzdem ...


----------



## __Stefan__ (24. Juni 2015)

Ersatzlager kann man nicht direkt über die Webseite kaufen? Finde da keine. Wirklich nur über die Damen vom Telefondienst?


----------



## H8machine (24. Juni 2015)

Anrufen beim Telefondienst genau. Hab auch mal paar Lager geordert die Tage. Preis Hauptschwinge je Stück 4,95 alle anderen 11,90 dat Stück.


----------



## LastActionHero (24. Juni 2015)

Wenn ich das so lese bin ich irgendwie froh gewartet zu haben 
Aber eas anderes, wie werden die denn ein- und ausgepresst?


----------



## H8machine (25. Juni 2015)

Naja ich schau mir das wenns alles vor mir liegt mal an dann seh ich wieweit ich mit diversen Abzieher usw komme und werd sie ggf durch Hülsen, Muttern usw modifizieren.


----------



## Bubbolino (1. Juli 2015)

Holen wir doch das Thema wieder etwas nach vorne. Nach ca. 250Km und etwa 5000Hm gibt es ein neues Fazit. Die Drehgriffe passen mir einfach nicht so recht und kommen nach der nächsten Tour weg. Leider bin ich mir noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich wieder auf 1 x 11 umbauen soll, wie ich es das ganze letzte Jahr gefahren bin.
Die RS1 überrascht mich immer mehr, im positiven Sinn, die ist richtig gut!!
Dank dem Dämpfer der das ganze manchmal fast zum Schauckelstuhl macht, werde ich wohl demnächst Hardtailfahrer. Bei 20% SAG nutze ich ca. 70% Federweg am Dämpfer, das Ding fängt aber zwischendurch an zu wippen dass es sich hinten wie auf einem viel zu weichen Rahmen anfühlt.
Da war mein Rocky Element um Welten besser, sogar das superleichte Superfly fühlte sich stabiler an!! Ich habe jetzt mal noch die Zugstufe nur noch einen Klick nach offen gedreht, auch ohne Ergebnis.
Ich bin mir schon am überlegen einen RT3 reinzuschmeissen, der hätte dann die geliebte Trailstufe, leider ohne Fernbedienung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (1. Juli 2015)

Entweder stimmt mit Deinem Dämpfer was nicht, oder mit meinem?! Ich kann das mit dem Wippen wirklich in keiner Weise bestätigen. Ich fahre zu 95 % offen und bei mir wippt nichts. Ich fahre den Dämpfer bei 85 Kg mit 95 PSI und nutze 80 % des Federweges bei ca. 25-30% Sag, Zugstufe 3 Klicks von ganz offen. Das Lux fährt sich dabei absolut straff, fast schon wie ein Hardtail. Auf jeden Fall ganz anders als das Nerve mit Fox-Fahrwerk, was ich vorher hatte. Das war im Vergleich eine richtige "Gummikuh".


----------



## hermann6502 (1. Juli 2015)

Deinen Eindruck von der RS1 kann ich voll bestätigen. Je länger ich sie fahre, deso begeisterter bin ich von ihr. Die etwas straffere Abstimmung passt gut zu einem Racefully. Allerdings braucht meine ziemlich viel Zugstufe um nicht zu springen. Ich fahre sie momentan 3 Klicks vor ganz zu, bei ca 105 PSI und 20 % Sag. Bei dieser Einstellung nutze ich dann auch den gesamten Federweg, ohne das sich die Gabel zu weich anfühlt. Ich finde die RS1 mittlerweile besser, als meine Sid Worldcup XX am Hardtail.


----------



## Bubbolino (1. Juli 2015)

Ich habe jetzt extra nachgesehen, ich habe im Moment 130 PSI drin bei meinen 67 Kg. Sind die Dämpfer abgestimmt für Canyon oder kann ich einen normalen Monarch mit Tune M nehmen um das zu testen?


----------



## hermann6502 (1. Juli 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt extra nachgesehen, ich habe im Moment 130 PSI drin bei meinen 67 Kg. Sind die Dämpfer abgestimmt für Canyon oder kann ich einen normalen Monarch mit Tune M nehmen um das zu testen?



Kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Dämpfer speziell abgestimmt ist. Am besten Du fragst einfach mal bei Canyon an. Würde mich auch interessieren.
Ich finde es auch komisch, dass Du bei 67 kg 130 PSI brauchst um 20 % Sag zu erreichen und bei mir 95 PSI reichen für 25 % Sag bei 85 kg. 
Vielleicht stimmt ja auch mit meinem Dämpfer was nicht??
Sicherlich würde es helfen, wenn noch weitere Lux-Fahrer mit RS-Fahrwerk über ihre Erfahrungen und Dämpfer-Einstellung berichten würden.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Die Oberkappe des Steuersatzes, d.h. die mit Einschlagschutz, wird ja nochmal mit einem kleinen Inbus gesichert. Je nachdem ob vor oder nach Vorspannung angezogen wurde, kann da eventuell noch eine Knackquelle entstehen.
> 
> Aber das ist jetzt reine Spekulation. Wie macht ihr das mit der Topcap. Wann zieht ihr den Inbus an?



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es nur wichtig ihn anzuziehen bevor man den Vorbau festzieht. Diese kleiner Einschlagschutz sollte kein Unterschied machen, ob man das vorher oder nachher festzieht?!

 Schauckelstuhl kann ich jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen, dass Lux fährt sich doch relativ straff. Der Dämpfer braucht natürlich auch den nötigen Druck.


----------



## Bubbolino (2. Juli 2015)

@dj holgie, wieviel Druck fährst du denn bei welchem Gewicht??
Das komische ist ja auch dass er es nich immer macht, mal wippt er wenn's bergauf geht und ein anderes mal bleibt er schön straff. Er blockiert ja auch nicht komplett im Lockout, da gibt er auch immer noch etwas nach, ist das bei euch auch so??


----------



## hermann6502 (2. Juli 2015)

Komplett blockiert ist mein Dämpfer auch nicht, aber die Druckstufe ist deutlich höher und ich merke, wenn ich den Lockout wieder raus nehme, das der Hinterbau leicht absackt.


----------



## Bubbolino (2. Juli 2015)

Danke, dann passt das. So verhält sich mein Dämpfer auch.
Ich denke das bekomme ich auch noch irgendwie hin, ev. tausche ich den Dämpfer mal gegen ein gleiches Modell und sehe dann ja wie der neue reagiert. Ansonsten ist das Bike wirklich Top, und auch das geht ja mit dem Lockout, der geht ja super zum bedienen.


----------



## David91 (2. Juli 2015)

Canyon verbaut meines Wissens nach den Monarch im M/L3 Tune, den hatte zumindest mein 14er Lux.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sechs-sterne-de (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, wie seht ihr das?
Ich möchte für den Transport einer grösseren Flasche den Halter etwas weiter nach unten montieren. 
Bei der Internetsuche bin ich auf folgendes Produkt gestossen. Und zwar auf den Shimano Di2 Adapter SM-BA01. Ist zwar Rennvelozubehör, dürfte aber auch am Bike passen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?


----------



## filiale (2. Juli 2015)

der stuntzi hat den auch in verwendung. nicht am lux sondern am spectral aber es tut.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (2. Juli 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Entweder stimmt mit Deinem Dämpfer was nicht, oder mit meinem?! Ich kann das mit dem Wippen wirklich in keiner Weise bestätigen. Ich fahre zu 95 % offen und bei mir wippt nichts. Ich fahre den Dämpfer bei 85 Kg mit 95 PSI und nutze 80 % des Federweges bei ca. 25-30% Sag, Zugstufe 3 Klicks von ganz offen. Das Lux fährt sich dabei absolut straff, fast schon wie ein Hardtail. Auf jeden Fall ganz anders als das Nerve mit Fox-Fahrwerk, was ich vorher hatte. Das war im Vergleich eine richtige "Gummikuh".



Das kann ich so bestätigen. 
Hatte vorher am Nerve AL 8.0 auch den Fox CTD, der war wirlich eine "Gummikuh".
Das Lux fährt sich da am Welten besser!


----------



## Dominic_CH (2. Juli 2015)

@sechs-sterne-de, du musst jedoch beachten, dass das Zugstufenrädchen sich in richtung Flasche bewegt wenn der Dämpfer einfedert. Also Luft komplett aus Dämpfer ablassen und messen wie viel Platz bleibt. Ich hab den FOX iCTD Dämpfer und dort kommt die Zugstufenverstellung schon jetzt am Bidon an. Ich muss hier noch eine Lösung finden. Eigentlich schade das Canyon dies nie getestet hat....
Wobei Canyon noch ein viel peinlicher Fehler unterlaufen ist. Bei der XTR Di2 haben sie den externen Akku SM-BTR1 verbaut und das Ladegerät SM-BCR2 (zum Laden am XTR Display) mitgeliefert. Leider ist diese Kombination nicht möglich und auch so von Shimano komuniziert das nicht kompatibel. Tja  ich war wohl der erste der dies dem Support gemeldet hat. Aber der Techniker war sehr bemüht, hatte selber getestet und musste mir recht geben, dass dies so nicht funktioniert.


----------



## __Stefan__ (2. Juli 2015)

sechs-sterne-de schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, wie seht ihr das?
> Ich möchte für den Transport einer grösseren Flasche den Halter etwas weiter nach unten montieren.
> Bei der Internetsuche bin ich auf folgendes Produkt gestossen. Und zwar auf den Shimano Di2 Adapter SM-BA01. Ist zwar Rennvelozubehör, dürfte aber auch am Bike passen. Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit?


Welche Rahmengrösse hast du? Sieht nach M aus. Bei mir passt da eine 1 L Flasche rein.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (3. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengrösse hast du? Sieht nach M aus. Bei mir passt da eine 1 L Flasche rein.



Bei meinem Lux 9.9 mit Rahmengröße M passt die Canyon Bottle 0,75 l so eben rein. Welchen halter und welche Flasche nutzt Du denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (3. Juli 2015)

Specialized Zee Cage II

Das ist ein seitlicher Flaschenhalter. Hält die Flasche bombig fest, da gibt es absolut nichts zu beanstanden.

Hier mit 1 L Flasche. Der Halter von der Luftpumpe baut recht hoch, dadurch minimaler Kontakt zur Sattelstützenleitung am Oberrohr.



 
und Blick vom Berg runter Richtung Zuhause


----------



## Dominic_CH (3. Juli 2015)

Ich weiss auch nicht wie Stefan das macht. Ich habe den Elite Cannibal Flaschenhalter wo man die Flasche schräg zur seite herausnehmen kann. Jedoch steht dieSponsor oder PowerBar Flasche mit 750-800ml oben schon leicht am Rahmen an. Habe auch das Lux in grösse M.


----------



## sechs-sterne-de (4. Juli 2015)

Habe auch Grösse M. 
Meine Idee ist jedoch nicht die Installation des Di2, sondern ich möchte nur den Adapter montieren zum Verschieben des Flaschenhalters (Ist ein Elite Cannibal). Platz ist ja zwischen dem Dämpfer und dem Halter noch ein wenig vorhanden.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2015)

Habe den Spezi 2 käfig, Löcher etwas vergrößert (nach unten) und an der unteren Schraube noch 3 Unterlegscheiben. Trotzdem hängen 0,75ltr.  CANY Flasche und Camel Bak Podium Big Chill leicht am Rahmen.  Deshalb klebt unter dem Rahmen noch eine Schutzfolie. 

Etwas OT.  Aber fährt wer der Canyon Mtb'ler zufällig auch ein Rennrad der Marke?  (Ultimate oder Endurace?) Please whisper me. ...


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2015)

das Endurace ist vertreten...ist sehr bequem und dennoch sportlich, die alten Männer aus dem Radverein haben gelästert, "Alt Herren Bike" für bequeme Touren. Auf der Strasse waren sie dann still und verwundert wie flott es damit voran gehen kann 
Das Ultimate ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer, hab es als Vergleich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren. Das liegt man drauf und es ist bedeutend härter. Daher ging die Entscheidung zum Endurace mit gefederter Stütze.


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2015)

Fährt hier jemand ein Lux in S ? 

Meine Frau ist ganz neidisch auf meinen Aufbau und möchte auch große Laufräder haben. Für dieses Jahr zwar eh schon ausverkauft, aber solche Projekte sind ja immer langwieriger. Zuerst muss man sich erstmal auf den Rahmen einigen. Und die Geo sieht beim Lux für S im Vgl. wirklich gut aus.

Weitere Fragen würde ich dann stellen ...


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2015)

filiale schrieb:


> das Endurace ist vertreten...ist sehr bequem und dennoch sportlich, die alten Männer aus dem Radverein haben gelästert, "Alt Herren Bike" für bequeme Touren. Auf der Strasse waren sie dann still und verwundert wie flott es damit voran gehen kann
> Das Ultimate ist ne ganz andere Hausnummer, hab es als Vergleich bei Canyon auf dem Parkplatz gefahren. Das liegt man drauf und es ist bedeutend härter. Daher ging die Entscheidung zum Endurace mit gefederter Stütze.



Danke das Endurace ist restlos ausverkauft... ;/


----------



## filiale (7. Juli 2015)

eventuell kommt im September wieder etwas nach der Eurobike, jedenfalls war das Endurace sehr beliebt und gefragt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2015)

Bei Rose sind die Renner auch ausverkauft. ;/


----------



## HarzerLux77 (7. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr das Ultimate Cf Slx.
Was möchtest du denn wissen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (7. Juli 2015)

Danke, Eigentlich nichts mehr. ... weil alle ausverkauft.  . In Groesse M.  Nur die ganz teuren gibt's noch.  Das Ultimate ist nicht gerade komfortabel. Hsbe Rückenprobleme.  Daxs wäre dann das Endurace gewesen for komfortabel Touren. Schätze ich muss nach Votec schauen. .. auch rose Renner sind ausverkauft.   Aber danke dir Harzer.


----------



## dj_holgie (9. Juli 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> @dj holgie, wieviel Druck fährst du denn bei welchem Gewicht??
> Das komische ist ja auch dass er es nich immer macht, mal wippt er wenn's bergauf geht und ein anderes mal bleibt er schön straff. Er blockiert ja auch nicht komplett im Lockout, da gibt er auch immer noch etwas nach, ist das bei euch auch so??



Müssten um die 170 PSI sein bei 75 KG Fahrergewicht bei ca 20% SAG..


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juli 2015)

ScottRog69 schrieb:


> Danke, Eigentlich nichts mehr. ... weil alle ausverkauft.  . In Groesse M.  Nur die ganz teuren gibt's noch.  Das Ultimate ist nicht gerade komfortabel. Hsbe Rückenprobleme.  Daxs wäre dann das Endurace gewesen for komfortabel Touren. Schätze ich muss nach Votec schauen. .. auch rose Renner sind ausverkauft.   Aber danke dir Harzer.



Schau dir mal ein BMC Granfondo GF01 an. Da gibt es momentan die 2014er Modelle im Ausverkauf. Habe mir vor kurzem einen Rahmenset gekauft. Ist beim Profi Team der Rahmen für Paris-Roubaix. Den Komfort des Rahmens kann ich bestätigen. War echt überrascht. Zudem passen problemlos 28 mm Reifen rein. Ist ja für den Komfort fast nocht wichtiger. Da würde ich bei deinem Anforderungsprofil wirklich drauf achten. Canyon gibt ja nur bis 25 mm frei. Ist gar nicht so leicht, einen Rahmen mit mehr Reifenfreiheit zu finden.

Bei den Kompletträdern gefällt mir aber z.T. die Rahmenlackierung so rein gar nicht. Ich habe meinen Rahmen bei shop.Edelrad.de gekauft. Die scheinen auch noch Kompletträder zu haben

Ich habe nur die Teile vom alten Renner rüber. Hier ein Bild von der Rennrad-Hausrunde:


----------



## hermann6502 (10. Juli 2015)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Müssten um die 170 PSI sein bei 75 KG Fahrergewicht bei ca 20% SAG..



Das bezieht sich aber auf den Fox-Dämpfer und nicht auf den Monarch, oder?
Nach meiner Erfahrung braucht der Monarch wesentlich weniger Druck (95 PSI/85 kg/ca. 25% Sag)


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juli 2015)

So, es gibt neue Erkenntnisse. Ich habe mir mal in einer Aktion den normalen Monarch XX mit Tune M bestellt, Canyon hat da ja den XX mit High Volume drin.
Der Dämpfer hat bei im Moment 95 PSI ca. 20% SAG und bei der ersten Tour ca. 70% Federweg genutzt. Das erfreuliche ist, dass er praktisch nicht wippt und schön straff ist, da werde ich ev. noch ein paar PSI runtergehen. Jetzt brauchte ich den Lockout wirklich nur für den Wiegetritt. Ich werde den Dämpfer jetzt mal drinlassen und sehen wie sich das ganze verhält. Was er halt hat, ist die kleinere Kammer, positiv für das Gewicht, etwas negativ dass er nicht ganz so "plüsch" ist im Downhill. Wobei es mir etwas entgegenkommt, da ich lieber straffe Bikes fahre.
@herrmann, wenn holgie da auch den Monarch drin hat, würden meine beobachtungen wieder besser passen und ich müsste auch mehr Druck geben. Ich hatte an meinen Bikes bis jetzt noch nie einen Dämpfer den ich unter 150PSI gefahren bin, muss aber zugeben dass ich noch keinen Rockshox hatte.


----------



## hermann6502 (10. Juli 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat holgie ein Fox-Fahrwerk. Bei meinem Nerve hatte ich vorher auch ca. 170 PSI im Fox Dämpfer, von daher würde das passen.
Ich war zuerst auch etwas irritiert, dass der Monarch im Lux deutlich weniger Druck braucht. Selbst bei 40 % Sag fährt sich das Lux noch recht straff. Offensichtlich ist die Druckstufe im Monarch wesentlich härter abgestimmt als bei Fox. Mir persönlich gefällt die straffe Abstimmung allerdings viel besser. Ich hätte aber auch nichts gegen eine einstellbare Druckstufe, dann könnte ich den Dämpfer bei Bedarf, (z.B. im Urlaub, Alpen) etwas weicher abstimmen um so im Downhill dann den gesamten Federweg zu nutzen.


----------



## pirat00 (10. Juli 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat holgie ein Fox-Fahrwerk.



Siehe Seite2:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/lux-cf-2014.658609/page-2#post-11593319


----------



## dj_holgie (10. Juli 2015)

Stimmt, ich hatte mal ein Fox Fahrwerk. Mittlerweile fahre ich aber komplett RS und ein L Rahmen.;-) Die Angaben beziehen sich auf RS. 90 PSI im Monarch? Ich finde ihn mit 170 schon relativ "weich".. Allerdings nutzt er leider nur relativ wenig Federweg, aber ich glaube darum gehts auch nicht bei so einer Rennpfeile..


----------



## hermann6502 (10. Juli 2015)

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich irritiert.
Ist das der von Canyon original verbaute Dämpfer? 
Stimmt am Ende mit meinem Dämpfer was nicht? 
Mein Dämpfer ist bei 95 Psi überhaupt nicht weich. Bei 170 PSI nutze ich höchstens 50 % des Federweges. Vielleicht können ja mal noch weitere Lux-Fahrer mit RS- Fahrwerk über ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Monarch berichten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (10. Juli 2015)

Ich (84kg) fahre hinten mit dem Monarch ca. 12 bar und vorne mit der RS1 ca. 9 bar. Ich finde das Fahrwerk so angenehm straff.
Ich muss ggf. mal testen, ob ich nicht auch weniger Druck fahren kann. Bin noch ein wenig am experimentieren.


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Juli 2015)

Hat Canyon eigentlich keine Setup Tabelle, wie es andere haben. Die müssten doch ungefähr wissen wieviel Druck der Dämpfer bei welchem Gewicht braucht, nur finde ich auf der Canyon HP nichts. Seis drum, meine jetziger Dämpfer macht im Moment das was ich möchte.
Jetzt ist hier die Frage: welcher Dämpfer macht denn was er muss???????????????


----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juli 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Fährt hier jemand ein Lux in S ?
> 
> Meine Frau ist ganz neidisch auf meinen Aufbau und möchte auch große Laufräder haben. Für dieses Jahr zwar eh schon ausverkauft, aber solche Projekte sind ja immer langwieriger. Zuerst muss man sich erstmal auf den Rahmen einigen. Und die Geo sieht beim Lux für S im Vgl. wirklich gut aus.
> 
> Weitere Fragen würde ich dann stellen ...



so, habe jemanden mit S gefunden. Die Dame hier:
















Das ist jetzt wirklich wertvolle Info. So konnte ich das bestehende 26er Fahrrad meiner Frau gegen meines stellen und vergleichen. Muss sagen, Respekt Canyon. Von der Geo her wirklich super für ein 29er S. Habe jetzt in letzter Zeit wirklich viele S Rahmen Grausamkeiten gesehen. Wenn es überhaupt welche für 29er gibt. Und so ein Schwachsinn, wie "Smart Wheel Sizes" muss echt nicht sein. Oder Rahmen, wo du nicht mal eine 0.5 Flasche reinbekommst (Kona Hei Hei). Was denken die sich?

Jetzt muss nächste Saison nur noch eine dezente Farbe sein, dann passt es. Wenn nicht, dann geht es wohl ab zum Lackieren und wird pink.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Juli 2015)

hermann6502 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich irritiert.
> Ist das der von Canyon original verbaute Dämpfer?
> Stimmt am Ende mit meinem Dämpfer was nicht?
> Mein Dämpfer ist bei 95 Psi überhaupt nicht weich. Bei 170 PSI nutze ich höchstens 50 % des Federweges. Vielleicht können ja mal noch weitere Lux-Fahrer mit RS- Fahrwerk über ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Monarch berichten?!



Ich denke mal die Geschmäcker sind einfach verschieden. Der eine fährt lieber hart und der andere lieber weich oder? Allerdings ist zwischen 95 PSI und 170 PSI echt schon eine Menge Unterschied, ich probier den Dämpfer heute mal auch mit 100 PSI zu fahren und berichte..


----------



## hermann6502 (12. Juli 2015)

Wie gesagt, mein Dämpfer ist bei 95 PSI nicht weich. Da wippt auch nichts und ich nutze auch nur 80 % des Federweges. 
Ich werde aber auch mak einen Versuch mit 170 PSi machen und berichten.


----------



## dj_holgie (12. Juli 2015)

OK, zurück von einer wunderschönen 50 KM Tour . Erster Eindruck mit weniger Luftdruck im Dämpfer: Fährt sich schön "plüsch", muss nochmal nachmessen wieviel jetzt genau drin waren. Könnte man sich fast daran gewöhnen, allerdings verliert man schon etwas Zeit im Vergleich zu einem harten Setup, da man so in Versuchung kommt nicht immer ganz Ideallinie zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (13. Juli 2015)

Ja das "Plüsch" fühlt sich gut an, vor alem im Downhill. Was machte denn das wippen, hast du da einen Unterschied gemerkt??


----------



## dj_holgie (13. Juli 2015)

Ist noch alles im Rahmen, dank Lockout kann man auf Schotterpisten eh komplett blockieren und dann die Dämpfer wirklich nur zuschalten wenn sie benötigt werden..


----------



## Andi999 (13. Juli 2015)

Hallo, kann mir jmd sagen welchen Q-Faktor der Kurbel (Sram XX1) das Lux benötigt? 156 mm oder 165?
Danke


----------



## David91 (13. Juli 2015)

Ich fahr am Lux die XX Kurbel mit QF 166


----------



## Bubbolino (14. Juli 2015)

So, jetzt aber. Heute morgen habe ich nochmals den Originaldämpfer eingebaut, Druck eingestellt auf ca. 95 PSI und siehe da, SAG war bei meinen im Moment 66 KG bei ca. 35%.
Dann den normalen Monarch XX eingebaut, bei ca. 90 PSI habe ich mit dem knapp über 20% SAG.
So wie es scheint hat wohl mein Originaldämpfer einen Schuss. Seis drum, fahre ich halt den normalen XX, der funktioniert richtig gut und das Fahrwerk ist schön straff.


----------



## H8machine (26. August 2015)

Verdächtig ruhich hier. Scheint ja bei allen zu laufen der Hobel. Is ja super. Hab mittlerweile die Hinterbaulager bekommen. Nach knapp 7 Wochen.


----------



## ScottRog69 (26. August 2015)

Meins,  knarzt immer noch.  Sogar neuerdings aus dem Steuerkopfbereich.


----------



## dj_holgie (26. August 2015)

Mein Hobel läuft super, seit 3000 harten KM mittlerweile. Komplett knarzfrei bin ich leider aber auch nicht, liegt aber nicht am lux, sondern an den B.O.R. Naben.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (26. August 2015)

Hab in den letzten 7 Wochen in meinem Besitz knapp 2.000 km abgerissen. Dabei waren u. A. ein Marathon und Touren im Trentino. Das 9.9 läuft wie ein Uhrwerk, mit der Gripshift bin ich echt mehr als zufrieden. Bereue den Kauf keineswegs, würde es immer wieder machen!


----------



## dj_holgie (30. August 2015)

Seitdem ich Gripshift am Lux fahre würde ich auch nicht mehr auf Trigger zurück. Ich bin mit Gripshift einfach schneller beim schalten, besonders wenn mehrere Gänge auf einmal zu schalten sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland_Phil (3. September 2015)

Wie schnell man sich an die Gripshift gewöhnt, echt hammer! 
Ich bin froh die GS gewählt zu haben!


----------



## H8machine (4. September 2015)

Japp, GripShift is echt stark


----------



## volkerracho (6. September 2015)

Wunderbar, hier scheine ich richtig zu sein  Ich habe aktuell ein Enduro und ein Allmountain. Mit letzterem bin ich auch schon Marathon gefahren, aber sobald es eben wird sind alle weg. Spezialized war nach einer Probefahrt nicht mein Ding, bei Cube ist mir für Wurzelpassagen das Tretlager zu niedrig, bleibt Rocky Element oder das Lux. Gestern war ich auch bei Canyon da gerade Resterampe ist und ich zwischen M und L mit 180/86 hänge. Ich fand die Unterschiede nicht so gravierend. Das M war wendiger, daher würde ich dazu tendieren. XT mit RS Fahrwerk. Bloß scheint das Knacken ja doch ein Problem zu sein wobei ich die Lautstärke auch nicht einschätzen kann. Beim Enduro ( Radon ) und beim Cube ( 19000km ) knackt jedenfalls nichts, Hauptlager musste ich allerdings schon mal tauschen. Die bei denen es nicht knackt scheinen aber zufrieden zu sein, schrauben kann ich zur Not auch, bin aber der Meinung das ein Rad >>3000€ ruhig sein sollte. 
Was ich aber noch mehr wissen will: mich würde brennend interessieren wie ihr die 1L Flasche an den Rahmen bekommen habt. Ganz verstanden habe ich das nicht, die Idee mit dem Adapter von der DI2 war aber gut soweit ich das sehe. Wenn man 1L dran bekommt nehme ich M sonst eher L. Der Canyon - Mitarbeiter war auch keine große Hilfe ( bei dir passt beides ..)


----------



## ScottRog69 (6. September 2015)

Hey Volker... wo hast du dein rotes Pferd gelassen? 
Nimm den Specialized Cage 2 Flaschenhalter und dann die Löcher nach oben hin etwas erweitert.  Dann passt 0,75 such ohne die Di Schiene/ Adapter. Von unten habe ich Klarschutzfolie unterstützt Oberrohr geklebt. Das knacken höre ich nur bei Ruhe auf Asphaltstraße. Bei Wald- und Schotter wegen samt Kopfhörer  höre ich nix.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. September 2015)

verstehe das hier jetzt nicht. Geht es um eine 1L Flasche und M Rahmen mit Di2? Oder ohne Di2? Oder wie auch immer Di2 am MTB heißt.


----------



## volkerracho (6. September 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> verstehe das hier jetzt nicht. Geht es um eine 1L Flasche und M Rahmen mit Di2? Oder ohne Di2? Oder wie auch immer Di2 am MTB heißt.



Ich meinte den Adapter den man für die elektronische Schaltung von Shimano, das ist die DI2, kaufen kann um den Akku + Trinkflasche montieren zu können. Steht ein paar Seiten vorher. Das Teil kann man aber umdrehen, dann kann man den Flaschenhalter im Lux nach unten verschieben. so habe ich es verstanden. Daher die Frage ob man mit dem Teil eine 1L oder minimum 0.75 Flasche an das Lux in M bekommt.


----------



## Dominic_CH (6. September 2015)

Stefan, er meint vermutlich den Di2 Akkuhalteadapter, welcher es ermöglicht den Flaschenhalter an einer anderen Position zu befestigen. Ich sehe dem jedoch etwas skeptisch gegenüber da dieser recht viel in der dicke Aufträgt. Kann funktionieren muss aber nicht, da der Dämpfer voll eingefedert in richtung Flaschenhalter wandert.
Als Erfahrung: bei mir mit dem FOX iCTD (elektronischen) Dämpfer und den Canyon Bremskabelhaltern funktioniert nicht mal ein Flaschenhalter, da das Servokästchen vom Dämpfer die Flasche streift. Nach oben kann ich nicht mehr da dort die 0,75l Flasche schon am Oberrohr ansteht. Also konnte ich nur in der Richtung näher zum Rahmen was machen. Sprich die ca 3,5mm hoch bauenden Bremskabelhalter entfernen und eine Eigenbau Halterung aus 0,5mm Blech verbauen. So wandert die Flasche parallel näher ans Unterrohr und der Servo streift um Haaresbreite nicht an der Flasche. Das ganze bei Rahmengrösse M.
Deshalb wäre ich auch ohne elektronischen Dämpfer vorsichtig mit hoch bauenden Adaptern.

Bezüglich dem knacken, bei mir knackt der Ergon Sattel, vermute wo das Gestell an der Sattelschale befestigt ist. Habt ihr hier auch Probleme?

@volkerracho, du warst kürzer am Tippen. Also eine 0,75l Flasche bekommst du in den M Rahmen (ohne diesen Adapter). Ich habe den Elite Cannibal Flaschenhalter wo die Flasche seitlich schräg herausgenommen werden kann. Mit normalem Flaschenhalter funktioniert es nicht.

Anbei ein Foto mit den Rigenbau Bremsleitungshaltern und einer Powerbar Flasche. Die Sponser Flaschen mit Rundem Deckel bauen noch ein wenig kürzer.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. September 2015)

aber m


volkerracho schrieb:


> Ich meinte den Adapter den man für die elektronische Schaltung von Shimano, das ist die DI2, kaufen kann um den Akku + Trinkflasche montieren zu können. Steht ein paar Seiten vorher. Das Teil kann man aber umdrehen, dann kann man den Flaschenhalter im Lux nach unten verschieben. so habe ich es verstanden. Daher die Frage ob man mit dem Teil eine 1L oder minimum 0.75 Flasche an das Lux in M bekommt.



aber möchtest Du jetzt einen FOX iCTD (Danke @Dominic_CH ) fahren oder nicht? Oder einfach einen normalen Dämpfer?


----------



## volkerracho (6. September 2015)

Ich dachte an das RS1.LTD. Also normal mit den Rockshox Elementen. Ich fand die gestern ganz ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (6. September 2015)

Ich fahre zwar mit analoger Fox, aber ich habe doch vorne im Thread ein Bild mit M Rahmen und 1 L Flasche gepostet. Zudem auch noch den entsprechenden Flaschenhalter genannt. Also wo gibt es dann jetzt noch die Unsicherheit?


----------



## volkerracho (6. September 2015)

Ah ja, der Name stand über dem Bild, das hatte ich übersehen. Specialized Zee Cage II, der Clou scheint zu sein das die Schraubenlöcher länger sind. Ok, wenn es damit geht soll mir das recht sein. Dann brauche ich den Dremel nicht. Danke euch allen für die Tipps. 

Ist da wirklich kein Loch im Tretlagergehäuse ? Das war bei meinem Cube auch, machte alle halbe Jahre neue Lagerschalen. Bis ich ein Loch reingebohrt hatte, seitdem ist Ruhe. Das würde ich bei einem Carbonrahmen aber eher nicht machen wollen.

@*Dominic_CH*  : Das ging bislang bei allen meinen Sätteln mit Montagepaste weg. Wenn es nicht am Gestell knackt dann auch mal gerne am Sitzrohr.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. September 2015)

Finde die Löcher vom Zee Cage jetzt auch nicht größer, wie die von anderen Flaschenhaltern. Brauchst halt auch eine flacher bauende Trinkflasche.

Das mit dem fehlenden Loch hat mich auch gestört. Deswegen aber die ganzen Di2 Öffnungen noch zusätzlich versiegelt. Habe ein paar mal die Sattelstütze gewechselt, aber kein Wasser im Rahmen gefunden. Also vielleicht doch nicht so ein Problem. Wobei ich auch lieber ein Loch hätte. Hält mich jedenfalls nicht davon ab, meiner Frau auch ein Lux aufzubauen (hoffe nur S bleibt auch 29er und wird nicht zu 27.5 degradiert)


----------



## Bubbolino (10. September 2015)

Also bis jetzt geht mein's absolut Top, ich habe mich selten so wohl gefühlt auf einem Bike. Mir macht jedoch meine kaputte Schulter zu schaffen, gerade wenn's etwas ruppiger wird. Jetzt stell ich mir oder auch euch, ob schon einmal jemand eine 120er Gabel verbaut hat?? Versaue ich mir dadurch die gelungene Geo des Bikes??


----------



## David91 (14. September 2015)

Schon mal jemand am Lux das Lager an der Hauptschwinge unten am Tretlager getauscht? Die beiden bewegen sich kein Stück, ich bekomme nicht mal die Hülse raus die dort aufgesteckt ist. Demnach wäre ein Lagerwechsel glaube ich dringend fällig.

Zudem sieht es um das Lager herum gar nicht gut aus, Risse im Lack oder eventuell auch tiefer, wie tief kann ich schwer abschätzen. Jetzt hadere ich mit mir, ob ich das nötige Werkzeug besorge und es selbst mache, Canyon kontaktiere und es einschicke/vorbeibringe oder mit Glück einen lokalen Händler in München oder Umgebung finde, der mir dabei hilft. An sich besitze ich schon handwerkliches Geschick und mache am Rad viel selbst, aber an Lager habe ich mich noch nicht herangewagt...


Update: Nach zähem Kampf haben sich die Pivot Washer ergeben und ich konnte den Lagern eine neue Fettpackung reindrücken, alles wieder gangbar und sauber gemacht und zusammen gebaut. Bis zum baldigen Saisonende sollte es reichen, danach dann neue Lager rein..


----------



## H8machine (15. September 2015)

Also ich hab neue Lager da. Gewechselt noch nicht aber rosig siehts bei mir da och nich aus rundherum. Die washer gingen aber leicht runter bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (15. September 2015)

Wo ich dort die Washer abgezogen habe, hatte ich komplett die äußere Lagerschale mit an den Washer hängen und mit meinem handwerklichen Geschick sind mir wenig später die Kügelchen entgegengerollt.. Habe dann direkt die kompletten Lager getauscht, das ging problemlos..


----------



## volkerracho (24. September 2015)

Konnte gerade auch die erste Probefahrt mit dem Lux machen. supergeil. Vielen Dank nochmal an __Stefan__, 1L passen tatsächlich dran mit dem Halter. Ich habe allerdings die Halter für die Bremsleitung abgebaut. Das einzig doofe ist das an die Rockshox kein Tacho geht und der Radwechsel deutlich fummeliger ist. Dafür funktioniert die Gabel super.


----------



## Bubbolino (25. September 2015)

Warte mal bis du im richtig nassen fährst, du glaubst gar nicht was da an Wasser und Dreck hochkommt weil der Bügel fehlt.
Wie hält denn jetzt dein Brems- und Lockoutkabel, sind die in der mitte einfach frei oder hast du Sie sonst irgendwie fixiert??


----------



## hermann6502 (25. September 2015)

volkerracho schrieb:


> ... Das einzig doofe ist das an die Rockshox kein Tacho geht und der Radwechsel deutlich fummeliger ist. Dafür funktioniert die Gabel super.



Du kannst den Empfänger für den Tacho aber auch an der Kettenstrebe montieren. So habe ich das gemacht, funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (25. September 2015)

Hat schon jemand an die RS1 einen *mudcatcher* montiert und kann Bilder zeigen, ggf. berichten, welcher gut passt?
Gestern im Wald war es doch sehr matschig


----------



## volkerracho (25. September 2015)

ich habe die Leitungen mit dünnen Kabelbindern am Flaschenhalter hochgebunden. Sollte gehen. Fällt auch nicht weiter auf. Welchen Tacho habt ihr den hinten verbaut ? Ein "normaler" analoger kann doch wahrscheinlich die Reichweite nicht, einer mit ANT+ müsste wahrscheinlich gehen, die können doch ca. 3m als Kurzstreckenfunk wenn ich die Beschreibung richtig verstanden habe. Mudcatcher baue ich morgen mal dran. Ich fahre mit dem Rad auch über Trails zur Arbeit, kommt vielleicht nicht so gut wenn ich den halben Wald dabei habe.  Sieht aber wahrscheinlich aus wie ein Porsche mit Dachgepäckträger...


----------



## hermann6502 (25. September 2015)

Ich habe einen Sigma Rox 6.0 montiert, funktioniert problemlos.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (26. September 2015)

volkerracho schrieb:


> Welchen Tacho habt ihr denn



Also ich fahre nen Garmin Edge 810 inkl. Trittfrequenzsensor.



volkerracho schrieb:


> Mudcatcher [...] Sieht aber wahrscheinlich aus wie ein Porsche mit Dachgepäckträger...



Der Vergleich passt gut! Ein "analoger Tacho" schaut wohl ähnlich aus...


----------



## volkerracho (26. September 2015)

habe mir nun den bestellt: 
http://www.o-synce-shop.de/p/195026...-x-digitaler-fahrradcomputer-mit-hoehenmesser
GPS brauche ich nicht und der ANT+ soll ca. 3m Reichweite haben. Gab es bei ebay für 68, damit war er auch der günstigste.


----------



## volkerracho (26. September 2015)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand an die RS1 einen *mudcatcher* montiert und kann Bilder zeigen, ggf. berichten, welcher gut passt?
> Gestern im Wald war es doch sehr matschig



Sieht dann so aus. Geht eigentlich noch. Macht auf alle Fälle weniger Punkte im Gesicht. Muss man sich überlegen was wichtiger ist. Ob das Rad scheiße aussieht oder man selbst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (6. Oktober 2015)

Heute habe ich mir mal meinen Rahmen genauer angesehen, weil die Gabel beim Tuning und abstimmen auf mein Gewicht ist.
Jetzt habe ich hinten an der Strebe dort wo der Flexpunkt ist einen Riss entdeckt, ich nehme an dass es ein Riss ist weil es sich fast unten durch zieht. Muss man bei Canyon eigentlich das ganze Bike einsenden oder reicht da der Rahmen??


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2015)

ich habe ja auch schon einen Canyon Rahmen wegen Riss ersetzt bekommen (habe allerdings nur ein Rahmenset gehabt, von daher kann ich deine Frage nicht beantworten), aber das bei Dir sieht eher wie ein Kratzer aus. Aber das kann auf dem Bild auch einfach nicht so rüber kommen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Oktober 2015)

so sah der Riss bei mir aus (Oberrohr)


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2015)

Das weiße ist nur ein Kratzer, aber wenn man genau hinschaut sieht man in Verlängerung eine hauchdünne Linie nach oben links verlaufen. Das ist ein Riß.


----------



## Bubbolino (7. Oktober 2015)

Das meine ich auch, ich denke auch dass das weisse nur ein Kratzer ist, es ist die dünne Linie die mir etwas zu denken gibt. Ich werde wohl nach dem WE den Rahmen noch mal genauer ansehen, dann hat er wieder ein paar Trails mehr auf dem Buckel.
Sollte ich ev. gar nicht mehr fahren damit, kann der einfach so wegbrechen???


----------



## filiale (7. Oktober 2015)

Mach mal Luft aus dem Dämpfer.Dann ist es komplett eingefedert.Ev
 weitet sich dann der Riß und man kann es besser erkennen.
Problem ist der Kratzer. Canyon könnte behaupten daß durch einen Schlag der Kratzer und somit ein Riß entstanden sein könnte.Somit keine Materialermüdung vorliegt.


----------



## Bubbolino (7. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke mal auf das läuft es raus. Also wird heute noch die Kaskoversicherung abgeschlossen und dann ist das Ding bezahlt wenn er ganz reisst. Sobald der Dämpfer und die Gabel zurück sind wird es getestet.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Oktober 2015)

Falls es wirklich ein Riss ist würde ich nicht solange Fahren bis der Rahmen bricht.


----------



## Bubbolino (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe mal am Dienstag bei Canyon eine Supportanfrage erstellt. Leider habe ich noch nichts gehört von Ihnen, mal abwarten was kommt.
Jetzt habe ich erst gerade den Dämpfer und die Gabel anpassen lassen, da möchte ich ungern auf einen Rahmen einer anderen Marke wechseln, vor allem fühle ich mich auf dem Lux Sauwohl.  
Gibt es das Hinterteil eigentlich als Ersatzteil, das könnte ich ja über die Versicherung abwickeln???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LastActionHero (8. Oktober 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Gibt es das Hinterteil eigentlich als Ersatzteil, das könnte ich ja über die Versicherung abwickeln???



Könntest du, nur ist das versicherungs-betrug und auch noch öffentlich hier fixiert, die versicherung hättest du vorher abgeschlossen haben müssen... Ich würde bei canyon direkt (fall möglich vor ort) anfragen, email funktioniert bei sowas nicht, du willst doch vor jahreswechsel noch ne lösung herbeiführen, oder? Ich denke schon, dass das noch in die garantie laufen wird, der kratzer ist nun wirklich nicht groß, die einwirkende kraft scheint gering gewesen zu sein, da sollte kein rahmen brechen und das weiss canyon auch... Das wird schon werden!


----------



## Bubbolino (9. Oktober 2015)

Na das wird schwierig, ich habe rund 600 KM Anfahrt und übers tel wird wohl auch schwierig. Mal sehen, ich nehme an dass sich der Support noch melden wird. Ansonsten nehme ich wirklich an, dass es den Hinterbau als Ersatzteil gibt, der dürfte ja auch nicht allzu teuer sein.
Das wird schon irgendwie klappen, im Moment hält er ja, wer weiss wie lange das schon so ist.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (9. Oktober 2015)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Na das wird schwierig, ich habe rund 600 KM Anfahrt und übers tel wird wohl auch schwierig. Mal sehen, ich nehme an dass sich der Support noch melden wird. Ansonsten nehme ich wirklich an, dass es den Hinterbau als Ersatzteil gibt, der dürfte ja auch nicht allzu teuer sein.
> Das wird schon irgendwie klappen, im Moment hält er ja, wer weiss wie lange das schon so ist.



Ein Kumpel hatte einen ähnlichen Defeft an seinem Nerve (Schwinge gerissen), musste allerdings das ganze Bike einsenden. Die ganze Rep. hat dann ein paar hundert Euro gekostet...


----------



## madskatingcow (23. Oktober 2015)

Wie funktioniert die Lux im Vergleich zu den Specialized Epic?


----------



## Bubbolino (23. Oktober 2015)

Was mir besser gefällt am Lux ist, dass wenn du mal etwas straffer oder zu unterwegs sein willst, drückst du denn Lockout und für den softeren Teil machst du den Dämpfer und die Gabel wieder auf. Beim Epic musst du immer wieder das Brain verstellen wenn du lieber softer oder straffer unterwegs sein willst. Von der Geo her habe ich mich auf beiden gleich wohl gefühlt. Das Lux ist sicher günstiger bei der gleichen Ausstattung und wohl mittlerweile auch leichter bei dem Ramsch den Speci da alles reinbaut.
Beim Service und der Stabilität der Rahmen ist sicher das Epic im Vorteil. Auch bei den Speci kann es zu Verzögerungen kommen, aber da wirst du wenigstens informiert wenn du einen guten Händler hast. Ich habe mein Epic gebraucht gekauft und konnte dann nur Anhand der Seriennummer beim lokalen Händler einen Garantiefall abwickeln, ohne Kaufbeleg und Tamtam.


----------



## volkerracho (23. Oktober 2015)

madskatingcow schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Lux im Vergleich zu den Specialized Epic?


Bin beide vor dem Kauf gefahren. Das Epic bin ich in der 10000 € Vollausstattung bei einem Testival gefahren. Ich fand den Braindämpfer nicht so toll. Das Lux gefiel mir deutlich besser, auch vom Sitzgefühl her fand ich es passender. Außerdem entscheidet am Ende auch das Budget, über 3000 finde ich schon viel, beim Epic hätte ich in der Ausstattung bei fast 5000 gelegen. 
2 Sachen sind mir allerdings aufgefallen: die Verbauten Contireifen sind entgegen der Angaben der Canyonmitarbeiter als Tubeless kaum dicht zu bekommen da es nicht die Tubeless-Ready Version ist. Und ich kann jedem empfehlen die Schaltgriffe mehr nach innen zu schieben. Bei mir war beim fahren der Daumen genau zwischen den Hebeln. Beim unspekakulären Wegrutschen hat sich der Daumen verklemmt und jetzt hat die Kapsel einen weg. 6 Wochen Pause.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (23. Oktober 2015)

Ja beim neuen ab 2014 ist das Brain echt nicht so toll, weder hinten noch vorne. Ich habe gleich auf Schwalbe gewechselt, da geht wenigstens das Tubeless einigermassen.
Ich habe mir vor 12 Wochen die Kapsel ruiniert, jetzt geht's wieder. Ich habe immer mit den farbigen Tapes das ganze unterstützt, das hilft sehr gut im normalen Alltag.


----------



## __Stefan__ (23. Oktober 2015)

bin beide gefahren, kann aber nicht für die Spezi 2015/16er Modelle sprechen. Nur vorher.

Wenn man einen absolut reinrassigen Racer sucht (und das pervers viele Geld ausgeben will, was Spezi mittlerweile verlangt), dann Spezi. Wenn man mit dem Bike sonst noch Spaß haben will, das Lux. 

Ich bin kein Automatikfahrer, ich möchte mir das Fahrwerrk je nach Bedingung selber einstellen. Deswegen fahre ich ein Lux mit Fox und Scotts Twinloc Hebel mit drei Einstellungen. Erweitert das Spektrum einfach, im Vgl. zum Brain. 

Abgesehen davon, ich finde die Preisentwicklung bei Spezi einfach pervers. Egal ob Frameset oder Schuhe, für die besseren Modelle (Top & zweites Top) werden mittlerweile einfach unanständige Preise verlangt.


----------



## madskatingcow (23. Oktober 2015)

Kundendienst ist meine Sorge zu. Obwohl Premium-Marken werden nicht garantiert : Bike Action (Rocky Mountain) ist ein schmerz zu behandeln.
Specialized Kunden-Service ist der beste, aber Ihre zweite Garantierahmen ist bereits in ihren Preis inbegriffen.

Ich denke ein neues Modell Lux ist erwartet im nächsten Jahr,heute Investieren ist moglich  nicht so clever, obwohl die neue Fox Fit 4 / CPS ein Spiel-Wechsler scheint.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (24. Oktober 2015)

volkerracho schrieb:


> die Verbauten Contireifen sind entgegen der Angaben der Canyonmitarbeiter als Tubeless kaum dicht zu bekommen da es nicht die Tubeless-Ready Version ist



Ich hatte die Reifen ohne Probleme innerhalb eines Tages dicht, nicht mehr oder weniger Luftverlust wie mit TubelessReady. Ist vielleicht auch manchmal Glückssache, hab ich so das Gefühl...

Ansonsten immer noch eine geiles Bike, würde ich wieder kaufen!
Fühle mich drauf so wohl. Fahre sehr viel mit geschlossenen Dämpfern, das Bike ist dann echt richtig steif. Hab aber leider keinen Vergleich zum Epic.


----------



## volkerracho (25. Oktober 2015)

David91 schrieb:


> Für dieses Jahr hab ich noch die Reverb Stealth nachgerüstet, was ein wenig nervtötend war. Der neue Schnellverschluss passt nicht durch die Aluhülse, die von innen durch das Loch im Rahmen gefriemelt werden muss. Also hab ich sie dann gleich weggelassen und die Leitung einfach so verlegt.



Generell ist die Stealth aber ok für den Rahmen ? 
Ich wollte mir auch eine zulegen, aber die dicke schwarze auf dem Bild ist doch nur die Verbindungsschraube für die Hydraulik, oder ? Oder welche meinst du ? Die Verstellung erfolgt doch schon immer hydraulisch ?


----------



## David91 (25. Oktober 2015)

Ja der Rahmen ist ja explizit für eine innenverlegte Stütze wie die Reverb freigegeben und das mit dem Gummistopfen verschlossene Loch auf der rechten Seite ist dafür vorgesehen. Ich habe diesen Schnellverschluss von der Reverb unten getrennt, durch das Loch und den Rahmen aus dem Sattelrohr herausgefädelt und dann die Stütze wieder dran angeschlossen. 

Was Probleme machen würde wäre eine Hülse, die in deinem Zubehörbeutel zum Lux beiliegen sollte. Fädelt man die durch das Loch im Rahmen und fixiert sie dort, wie es eigentlich gedacht ist, passt nur der Hydraulikschlauch selbst durch. Da an der Reverb dieser Schnellverschluss dran ist, passt der Verschluss aber nicht durch die Hülse. Daher hab ich die Hülse weggelassen


----------



## Hinouf (12. November 2015)

Servus, kann mir jemand sagen welche länge das x0 Schaltwerk beim 2015er Lux 9.9 hat? long oder medium?
Danke euch.


----------



## Ecaltar (12. November 2015)

Sollte Medium sein, Ich fahre jetzt aber ein XX in Long welches ohne Probleme seine Arbeit verrichtet 
MfG Michael 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hinouf (12. November 2015)

Alles klar. Danke dir.


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (14. November 2015)

Schöne Tour mit dem Lux:









Bis dahin:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (18. November 2015)

Hübsche Bilder. Du hast doch auch einen Rahmen in M. Wie bewährt sich der Flaschenhalter in Verbindung mit der großen Flasche? Kriegst du die Flasche gut raus?
Danke dir für die Auskunft.
Servus


----------



## Sauerland_Phil (18. November 2015)

Ja, genau, ist M. Nach ein paar tausend Kilometern habe ich mich dran gewöhnt, dass es mit der Pulle ein wenig eng ist. Aber es passt so eben...


----------



## Hinouf (18. November 2015)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Specialized Zee Cage II
> 
> Das ist ein seitlicher Flaschenhalter. Hält die Flasche bombig fest, da gibt es absolut nichts zu beanstanden.
> 
> Hier mit 1 L Flasche. Der Halter von der Luftpumpe baut recht hoch, dadurch minimaler Kontakt zur Sattelstützenleitung am Oberrohr.



Servus, wärst du ohne die Pumpe mit dem Zee Cage noch etwas weiter runter gekommen, so das die Flasche auch wirklich keinen Kontakt mehr hat?
Danke dir für die Info.


----------



## Hinouf (18. November 2015)

Sauerland_Phil schrieb:


> Ja, genau, ist M. Nach ein paar tausend Kilometern habe ich mich dran gewöhnt, dass es mit der Pulle ein wenig eng ist. Aber es passt so eben...



Danke. Es ist wirklich nicht ganz einfach den perfekten Halter zu finden...


----------



## madskatingcow (19. November 2015)

Ich fahre die BBB BBC-38L SIDECARBON LEFT


----------



## Hinouf (20. November 2015)

@madskatingcow 
Danke dir für die Info. Schaut nicht schlecht aus. Viel Platz nach oben hast du aber beim M Rahmen mit großer Flasche auch nicht mehr, oder?


----------



## Hinouf (21. November 2015)

Der passt jetzt perfekt. Flasche steht auch voll eingefedert nirgends an.


----------



## Maarten_van_B (29. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Lux Fahrer! Ich habe eine neue Lux erhalten. Es ist eine coole Fahrrad. Bestellt Größe L, ich bin 183 cm und 87 Schrittlänge. Größe scheint gut zu sein, obwohl ich nicht eine lange Fahrt noch getan.

Allerdings habe ich eine Sorge. Es scheint, gibt es ein kleines seitliches Spiel in der "main pivot" über dem Tretlager (der mit sehr niedrigen Drehmoment). Das ist, wenn das Fahrrad ohne Last. Als ich zu halten aus dem Tretlager und stecken Sie das Fahrrad einer Seite zur anderen, ist die pivot-link nicht ganz steif. Dieses kleine seitliche Spiel normal? Vielleicht haben sie eine Scheibe in der pivot vergessen haben? Ich habe nur 10 km gefahren, so gibt es keinen Verschleiß an den Lagern.

Was denkst du darüber? Sollte ich mir Sorgen oder ist das OK in der full-suspension Welt werden.

freundliche Grüße

(sorry für meine deutsche, es ist nicht meine erste Sprache)


----------



## Steelfighter (29. Dezember 2015)

@Hinouf: ist das eine 1l Flasche? Habe auch das Problem, dass die große Flasche am Oberrohr anschlägt. 
Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (29. Dezember 2015)

Servus, hab grad geschaut. Bei mir ist kein Spiel. Generell würde ich spiel in einem Lager als nicht optimal bezeichnen.


----------



## Hinouf (29. Dezember 2015)

Steelfighter schrieb:


> @Hinouf: ist das eine 1l Flasche? Habe auch das Problem, dass die große Flasche am Oberrohr anschlägt.
> Danke


Nein, ist nur 0,75l. 1l ist ja eigentlich nicht so gängig. Ich hab nur 0,75l.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Dezember 2015)

Bei meinem Rahmen,Kaufdatum April 2015, entwickelte sich auch nach kurzer Zeit ein Spiel. Habe ich bisher nicht behoben.


----------



## Maarten_van_B (29. Dezember 2015)

Danke für die Antworten. Nur um zu quantifizieren, was ich beobachte. Ich lege einen Kurbelarm parallel mit der Kettenstrebe. Dann schiebe ich das Tretlager seitlich. Der Abstand zwischen dem Kurbelarm und der Kettenstrebe ändert etwa 1 mm, am Pedal. Kettenstreben sind wirklich steif, so dass diese Bewegung nur von main pivot kommen kann.

Ich hoffe, dies kann festgelegt werden.


----------



## Hinouf (29. Dezember 2015)

1mm? Denke das ist kein Spiel, das ist eher eine gewisse Nachgiebigkeit. Denke da wackelt nichts, es gibt einfach nach?! Unendlich steif ist so ein Hinterbau auch wieder nicht. Auf jeden Fall ist er steifer als meine anderen fully es waren.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. Dezember 2015)

Mein Spiel macht sich nur über das seitliche Bewegen/Ruckeln des Hinterrades bemerkbar. Ja, wenn ich, wie oben beschrieben, die Kurbel bewege, dann geht es auch 1-3 mm (grobe Schätzung) seitlich hin und her. Das würde ich jetzt aber nicht durch das Lagerspiel erklären. Da ist einfach etwas Flex. Also so wie von Hinouf auch schon gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (13. Januar 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das mit den Lagern ist sehr ärgerlich gelaufen, beim Abziehen der schwarzen "Plastik Staubschutzkappe" (in der Explosionszeichnung als "main pivot washer" bezeichnet), der das Lager des Hauptschwingenlagers schütz hat sich die innere Lagerschale direkt mit rausgezogen, da die Kappe extrem damit verkantet war.



Da hier nun der Winter so halb angekommen ist, habe ich mich auch mal an die Lager gemacht. Mir ist genau das gleiche mit dem "main pivot washer" passiert. Kriege die beiden Teile nun gar nicht mehr auseinander.

Insgesamt 3 Lager rauläufig. Mmmm ... habe den Rahmen ja noch nicht so lange, etwas länger hätten die schon halten können. Zudem momentan bei Canyon was zu bestellen ist ja hoffnungslos. Habe da zuerst angerufen, dann aber nach längerer Zeit wieder aufgegben. Dann per Email, aber da wird mann auch gleich auf eine längere Wartezeit vertröstet. Echt ärgerlich, weil man ja die Lager nur bei denen bekommt (oder vielleicht doch?).

Überlege mir da schon, ob ich für meine Frau wirklich ein Lux aufbauen soll.


----------



## David91 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich finde die Umsetzung mit den Pivot Washern auch sehr dürftig, hatte genau das Problem. Die hatten sich richtig an den Lagern festgefressen, ob es wegen Dreck oder Feuchtigkeit war, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Nur mit viel Geduld, zwischenzeitlicher Verzweiflung und zwei kleinen Schlitzschraubenziehern habe ich sie abbekommen. Dazu jeweils immer gegenüber etwas gehebelt, um möglichst wenig zu verkanten. Nach einer Ewigkeit waren sie dann draußen und ich konnte die Lager mit Fett wieder etwas gängig machen, da sie komplett fest waren...

Da ich auch meine Lager am Tretlager tauschen wollte bevor die nächste Saison für das Rad anfängt, hätte ich die Frage, wie ihr die Lager auspresst? Habt ihr einen Innenauszieher mit Gleithammer oder schlagt ihr die Dinger anders raus? Beim Einbau neuer Lager kann man ja dann immerhin selbst dafür sorgen, dass zumindest im Lager ausreichend Fett vorhanden ist.


----------



## __Stefan__ (14. Januar 2016)

Meinst Du das Tretlagerinnenlager oder das Pivot-Lager über dem Tretlager?

Für das Tretlagerinnenlager habe ich einen speziellen Austreiber. Ein Besenstil soll aber auch funktionieren.


----------



## David91 (14. Januar 2016)

Für das Tretlager hab ich auch dieses Teil zum Ausschlagen, meinte beispielsweise die Lager von der Hauptschwinge oder vom Umlenkarm des Hinterbaus


----------



## debitor (17. Januar 2016)

David91 schrieb:


> Für das Tretlager hab ich auch dieses Teil zum Ausschlagen, meinte beispielsweise die Lager von der Hauptschwinge oder vom Umlenkarm des Hinterbaus



Ich hatte Knarzgeräusche bei meinem LUX 8.9 / 2014.
Da ich diese nicht genau lokalisieren konnte habe ich mein BIKE aufgrund der vorhandenen Garantie nach Koblenz gesendet. Es wurden alle Lager erneuert einschließlich dem Steuerrohrlager !
Die Geräusche sind nun weg.
Ich kann euch nur eines raten...fahrt das Lux nicht mehr im Winter denn der Matsch/ Dreck ist der Killer für diese Lager !
Ich fahre nun im Herbst / Winter ein Canyon CF 5.9 HT um dieser Problematik zu entgehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (17. Januar 2016)

debitor schrieb:


> denn der Matsch/ Dreck ist der Killer für diese Lager !



was natürlich ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für Canyon ist/wäre.

Am Freitag nochmal versucht telefonisch bei Canyon wegen meiner Ersatzlager durchzukommen. Habe aufgegeben. Auf meine Emailanfrage haben sie auch noch nicht geantwortet. Na gut, momentan ist eh kein Bikewetter hier, aber wie peinlich ist das. Ein Direktversender, der nicht in der Lage ist, Ersatzteile für seine mangelhaften Produkte bereit zu stellen. Ich besitze zwei Canyon Räder, Service war immer eine Katastrophe. Ja, ich weiß, andere haben andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ich leider nicht. Bin echt angefressen.


----------



## debitor (18. Januar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> was natürlich ein absolutes Armutszeugnis für Canyon ist/wäre.
> 
> Am Freitag nochmal versucht telefonisch bei Canyon wegen meiner Ersatzlager durchzukommen. Habe aufgegeben. Auf meine Emailanfrage haben sie auch noch nicht geantwortet. Na gut, momentan ist eh kein Bikewetter hier, aber wie peinlich ist das. Ein Direktversender, der nicht in der Lage ist, Ersatzteile für seine mangelhaften Produkte bereit zu stellen. Ich besitze zwei Canyon Räder, Service war immer eine Katastrophe. Ja, ich weiß, andere haben andere Erfahrungen gemacht, ich leider nicht. Bin echt angefressen.



Das einzige womit CANYON sehr gut ist, ist der Preis.
Den Sercvce kannst vergessen - habe ich auch nur negative Erfahrung mit gemacht !
Mein Bike war 2 Monate weg als die Lager getauscht wurden


----------



## seba90 (18. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Problem wie __Stefan__ .

Ich werde in kürze den 3. Rahmen von Canyon bekommen. Erster Kauf war Mai 2014. Erster Ersatzrahmen April 2015 und das LUX ist gerade bei Canyon um den nächsten neuen Rahmen zu montieren.
Bei beiden Rahmenbrüchen hat sich die einlaminierte Alubuchse vom Carbonrahmen gelöst und dehalb entstand ein Spiel beim Treten (so 3mm am Main Pivot)

Bei beiden Fâllen ging das auf Garantie. Der Service an sich ist in Sachen Email usw. sehr dürftig...


----------



## debitor (18. Januar 2016)

seba90 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe das gleiche Problem wie __Stefan__ .
> 
> ...



Na herzlichen Glückwunsch - da kann ich ja nur drauf warten 
Fährst du sehr "hart" mit deinem Bike im Gelände - Sprünge usw. ?
Ich glaube bei einem ALU Rahmen hat man diese Probleme nicht !


----------



## seba90 (18. Januar 2016)

debitor schrieb:


> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch - da kann ich ja nur drauf warten
> Fährst du sehr "hart" mit deinem Bike im Gelände - Sprünge usw. ?
> Ich glaube bei einem ALU Rahmen hat man diese Probleme nicht !


Nein. Ich fahre marathon typische Strecken, also nichts was das Rad überlasten könnte. Und außerdem dürften meine 72kg das Bike auch nicht überfordern. Meiner Meinung ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler, da sich von 2014er auf 2015er rahmen nichts geändert hat. Naja, man hat ja 5 Jahre rahmengarantie .

Mit Alu wird man da weniger Probleme haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (18. Januar 2016)

seba90 schrieb:


> Nein. Ich fahre marathon typische Strecken, also nichts was das Rad überlasten könnte. Und außerdem dürften meine 72kg das Bike auch nicht überfordern. Meiner Meinung ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler, da sich von 2014er auf 2015er rahmen nichts geändert hat. Naja, man hat ja 5 Jahre rahmengarantie .
> 
> Mit Alu wird man da weniger Probleme haben



Oje - ich wiege mal 15 kg mehr wie DU - dann wid der rahmen hoffe ich nicht brechen 
Mitlerweile bin ich wirklich am überlegen ob ich das nächste mal ein MTB mit ALU Rahmen nehmen sollte ?!


----------



## Hinouf (18. Januar 2016)

seba90 schrieb:


> Nein. Ich fahre marathon typische Strecken, also nichts was das Rad überlasten könnte. Und außerdem dürften meine 72kg das Bike auch nicht überfordern. Meiner Meinung ist das ein Konstruktionsfehler, da sich von 2014er auf 2015er rahmen nichts geändert hat. Naja, man hat ja 5 Jahre rahmengarantie .
> 
> Mit Alu wird man da weniger Probleme haben



So häufig scheint das Problem aber nicht aufzutauchen. Lese ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Dann hoffe ich, dass mein Rahmen hält. Du schreibst gebrochen, hat sich erst die Hülse gelöst und dann ist er auch noch gebrochen?


----------



## seba90 (19. Januar 2016)

Hinouf schrieb:


> So häufig scheint das Problem aber nicht aufzutauchen. Lese ich jetzt zum ersten Mal. Dann hoffe ich, dass mein Rahmen hält. Du schreibst gebrochen, hat sich erst die Hülse gelöst und dann ist er auch noch gebrochen?


Ja ich hoffe auch das ich mit dem nächsten mehr glück habe.
Nein die hat sich immer nur gelöst. Der rahmen ist nicht in 2 Teile gebrochen. 
Glücklicherweise in Canyon in Sachen Garantie Top


----------



## debitor (19. Januar 2016)

Also so unbekannt sind diese Probleme wohl nicht !
Ich habe bei 29 inches gelesen, dass bei einem HT die hintere - obere Strebe komplett gebrochen ist !
Auch bei Alu Bikes ( NERVE ) hat CANYON anscheinend desöfteren Brüche.
Ich denke dies ist einfach der Tribut des extremen Leichtbauwahns der auf Kosten der Stabilität geht.
Die Rocky s wiegen zwar einiges mehr aber von Brüchen hört man nie etwas ?!


----------



## dj_holgie (1. Februar 2016)

debitor schrieb:


> Also so unbekannt sind diese Probleme wohl nicht !
> Ich habe bei 29 inches gelesen, dass bei einem HT die hintere - obere Strebe komplett gebrochen ist !
> Auch bei Alu Bikes ( NERVE ) hat CANYON anscheinend desöfteren Brüche.
> Ich denke dies ist einfach der Tribut des extremen Leichtbauwahns der auf Kosten der Stabilität geht.
> Die Rocky s wiegen zwar einiges mehr aber von Brüchen hört man nie etwas ?!



Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass das ein typisches CARBON Problem ist. Es kommt eher drauf an wie man es macht und wieviel Gewicht man sparen will. Es gibt ja auch sehr stabile Enduro Carbon Rahmen, ja sogar Downhill. Die Belastungsstellen, wie z.B. das Tretlager werden ja sowieso nochmal mit Alu verstärkt, nur ist halt die Frage wie dick diese Verstärkung ist, beim Lux hat man da wohl eher aufs Gewicht geachtet..

Ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon 3 neue Rahmen auf Garantie beim Lux, mir scheint er auch nicht super stabil zu sein, deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich aufs Exceed umstellen und mein Lux Rahmen verkaufen. Das Fully langweilt sich sowieso zu 80% bei mir, hier in der Umgebung gibts nicht soviele anspruchsvolle Trails..


----------



## debitor (1. Februar 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass das ein typisches CARBON Problem ist. Es kommt eher drauf an wie man es macht und wieviel Gewicht man sparen will. Es gibt ja auch sehr stabile Enduro Carbon Rahmen, ja sogar Downhill. Die Belastungsstellen, wie z.B. das Tretlager werden ja sowieso nochmal mit Alu verstärkt, nur ist halt die Frage wie dick diese Verstärkung ist, beim Lux hat man da wohl eher aufs Gewicht geachtet..
> 
> Ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon 3 neue Rahmen auf Garantie beim Lux, mir scheint er auch nicht super stabil zu sein, deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich aufs Exceed umstellen und mein Lux Rahmen verkaufen. Das Fully langweilt sich sowieso zu 80% bei mir, hier in der Umgebung gibts nicht soviele anspruchsvolle Trails..




3 Rahmen schon !!! Na prima - da kann ich mich ja auf was gefasst machen.
Von welchem Jahr ist das Bike ?
Man hat ja 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen soweit ich weis ...


----------



## Hinouf (1. Februar 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nicht sagen, dass das ein typisches CARBON Problem ist. Es kommt eher drauf an wie man es macht und wieviel Gewicht man sparen will. Es gibt ja auch sehr stabile Enduro Carbon Rahmen, ja sogar Downhill. Die Belastungsstellen, wie z.B. das Tretlager werden ja sowieso nochmal mit Alu verstärkt, nur ist halt die Frage wie dick diese Verstärkung ist, beim Lux hat man da wohl eher aufs Gewicht geachtet..
> 
> Ich hatte mittlerweile auch schon 3 neue Rahmen auf Garantie beim Lux, mir scheint er auch nicht super stabil zu sein, deshalb werde ich wahrscheinlich aufs Exceed umstellen und mein Lux Rahmen verkaufen. Das Fully langweilt sich sowieso zu 80% bei mir, hier in der Umgebung gibts nicht soviele anspruchsvolle Trails..



Was ist bei dir kaputt gegangen? Das kann doch nicht sein. Habe meine ganze Mountainbike-Laufbahn noch nie einen Rahmen geschrottet und das waren einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## debitor (1. Februar 2016)

Ich hab auch noch keinen kaputt bekommen jedoch habe ich schon desöfteren davon gelesen !
Auch das HT CF 6.9 ging bei einem Test zu Bruch ( hintere Strebe zum Sattelrohr ).


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Februar 2016)

Mein Grand Canyon hat auch im Oberrohr Risse entwickelt. Tja ...

Was mich aber momentan total aufregt: ich bekomme meine Ersatzlager für mein Lux einfach nicht. Zuerst versucht über Telefon zu bestellen. Kam nie durch. Dann per Email. 10 Tage nach der Anfrage dann die Bestätigung, dass meine Bestellung eingegangen ist. Aber noch nicht angenommen. Jetzt sitze ich also rum und warte und warte und warte. Was für ein Sauhaufen ... ich rede hier von ein paar Ersatzlagern für den Rahmen. Peinlich Canyon.

Ach übrigens, für meine Frau wird es kein Lux sondern ein Norco. Preislich sind die Rahmen nicht so unterschiedlich. Canyon hat mich definitiv verloren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (1. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mein Grand Canyon hat auch im Oberrohr Risse entwickelt. Tja ...
> 
> Was mich aber momentan total aufregt: ich bekomme meine Ersatzlager für mein Lux einfach nicht. Zuerst versucht über Telefon zu bestellen. Kam nie durch. Dann per Email. 10 Tage nach der Anfrage dann die Bestätigung, dass meine Bestellung eingegangen ist. Aber noch nicht angenommen. Jetzt sitze ich also rum und warte und warte und warte. Was für ein Sauhaufen ... ich rede hier von ein paar Ersatzlagern für den Rahmen. Peinlich Canyon.
> 
> Ach übrigens, für meine Frau wird es kein Lux sondern ein Norco. Preislich sind die Rahmen nicht so unterschiedlich. Canyon hat mich definitiv verloren ...



Bei meinem Lager hatten sie damals an eine alte Adresse geschickt, die im System noch gespeichert war.. Als ich dann anrief und meine neue durchgab hieß es nicht mehr auf Lager erst in 4 Wochen wieder, sorry! War glaube ich sogar noch länger. Das war miten in der Hauptsaison, super ärgerlich. Gott sei dank hatten sie dann noch die Rücksendung gefunden und an meine aktuelle Adresse geschickt, hat noch irgendwie geklappt. Die Frauen an der Hotline waren aber leider allesamt sehr unfreundlich


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. Februar 2016)

Genau auch meine Erfahrung mit den Damen von der Hotline (als man noch am Telefon durchgekommen ist). Keine Ahnung aber unfreundlich. Letzteres hängt wohl mit Ersterem zusammen. Würde mich ja auch frustrieren, wenn ich ständig Fragen zu Themen beantworten müssten, von denen ich keine Ahnung habe.

Für einen Direktversender jedenfalls sehr, sehr schwach. Das relativiert dann auch wieder die günstigen Preise.


----------



## dj_holgie (1. Februar 2016)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir kaputt gegangen? Das kann doch nicht sein. Habe meine ganze Mountainbike-Laufbahn noch nie einen Rahmen geschrottet und das waren einige Höhenmeter.



Soo musste gerade mal meine Unterlagen rausholen und das selbst sortieren:

Beim ersten Rahmentausch hatte das Pressfit Innenlager Spiel, zuerst dachten wir es müsste nur das Lager ausgetauscht werden, allerdings hatte es mit neuem Lager immer noch Spiel und das Lager fand ihm Rahmen selber auch nicht wirklich halt. Man konnte es schon mit der Hand rausziehen. Hier war scheinbar die Toleranz zu groß.

Der 2. Rahmen hatte eine Rissbildung rund um das Hauptschwingenlager.

Der 3. Rahmen hatte eine Rissbildung rund um das Pressfit Innenlager..

Muss dazu sagen, dass das Fahrrad bei Wind und Wetter sehr viel und intensiv bewegt wurde (hatte in dem Jahr allein 3 verschiedene Etappenrennen (4Peaks, Zillertaler,Transschwarzwald, das Jahr davor die Bike Transalp) + etliche Marathons), aber dafür wurde es ja schließlich auch gebaut, gerade in der Preisklasse muss es das wegstecken können meiner Meinung nach. Aber macht euch keine Sorgen, man hat 6 Jahre Rahmengarantie und Canyons Service in Garantiefällen ist wirklich vorbildlich.
Mein jetziges Lux läuft bis jetzt einwandfrei, wird aber durch Nachwuchs in der Familie bei weitem nicht mehr so intensiv bewegt. 
Durch den anstandslosen Service bleib ich Canyon auf jeden Fall treu und werde mein Glück, wie gesagt, mit dem Exceed probieren, obwohl das eigentlich noch viel leichter ist  Aber die 6 Jahre Garantie geben ein sehr gutes Gefühl, falls wirklich was sein sollte.


----------



## debitor (2. Februar 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Soo musste gerade mal meine Unterlagen rausholen und das selbst sortieren:
> 
> Beim ersten Rahmentausch hatte das Pressfit Innenlager Spiel, zuerst dachten wir es müsste nur das Lager ausgetauscht werden, allerdings hatte es mit neuem Lager immer noch Spiel und das Lager fand ihm Rahmen selber auch nicht wirklich halt. Man konnte es schon mit der Hand rausziehen. Hier war scheinbar die Toleranz zu groß.
> 
> ...



Du wirst dein LUX vermissen wenn du aufs HT umsteigst - das kann ich dir versprechen 
Habe das LUX 8.9 u. CF 5.9 als Winterbike - da liegen Welten dazwischen, auch im leichten Gelände !
Das HT habe ich mir nur zugelegt um 
a. die Lager des Fully im Winter zu schonen
b. Im Sommer aufs HT schmale Reifen zu ziehen und sozusagen als Cross/Tourenbike zu nutzen.


----------



## LastActionHero (7. Februar 2016)

Ouh man, wenn ich das so lese bin ich echt froh mich selbst damals für das nur unwesentlich teurere Scott Spark 900 RC entschieden zu haben!! Ich war zwischendurch mal wieder in koblenz und wollte aufgrund des preises eine günstigere variante für die Frau kaufen, zum glück hab ich die finger von gelassen!

Jetzt bekommt sie auch ein scott spark, 910er rahmen gekauft, wird ein custom aufbau so wie sie es haben will!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Februar 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Ouh man, wenn ich das so lese bin ich echt froh mich selbst damals für das nur unwesentlich teurere Scott Spark 900 RC entschieden zu haben!! Ich war zwischendurch mal wieder in koblenz und wollte aufgrund des preises eine günstigere variante für die Frau kaufen, zum glück hab ich die finger von gelassen!
> 
> Jetzt bekommt sie auch ein scott spark, 910er rahmen gekauft, wird ein custom aufbau so wie sie es haben will!



Bei meiner Frau wird es ein Norco Revolver 9 Rahmen, auch eigener Aufbau, Mann will ja auch dabei Spaß haben. Und der Norco Rahmen ist nur unwesentlich teurer, wie der Lux.

Was bei mir nun wirklich das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat: seit Wochen versuche ich nun von Canyon lumpige Ersatzlager für mein Lux zu bekommen. Das ist ein Trauerspiel. Wirklich. Erstmal das die Lager schon nach einem halben Jahre durch sind, und das man dann nicht mal Ersatzlager zügig bekommt. Bei dem momentanen Nicht-Winter könnte ich das Bike wirklich gebrauchen.

Das Spark gibt es als Rahmenset doch nur noch im Set mit Fox Gabel, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (8. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte es schonmal erwähnt gehabt.
Bei meinem Bike wurde nach 1500 km ( schonender Umgang !! Viel Pflege !!! ) ALLE Hinterbaulager / Steuerrohrlager / Gabelrevision durchgeführt.
Erst sollte ich dies bezahlen, jedoch nachdem ich mich " lautstark bemerkbar " machte , wurde es auf Kulanz gemacht.
Dies dauerte sage und schreibe knapp über 2 Monate und dies im Frühjahr  !!!
Ich bestellte mir draufhin noch das CF 5.9 als HT für 1299 EUR um für die Zukunft ein Ersatzbike zu haben. So hab ich kein Stress falls mal eines ausfallen sollte 
Das HT fahre ich nun auch im Winter um die Lager des Fully zu schonen - glaube die sind schon bisschen anfällig auf Matsch / Schnee usw.
RESUME:
Mit einem BIKE kommt man mit einem CANYON nicht über die Runden - wenn man es einschicken muss schon garnicht !
Wenn ich mit dem Fahrverhalten usw. der Bikes nicht so zufrieden wäre hätte ich schon längst die Marke gewechselt...


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2016)

debitor schrieb:


> Ich hatte es schonmal erwähnt gehabt.
> Bei meinem Bike wurde nach 1500 km ( schonender Umgang !! Viel Pflege !!! ) ALLE Hinterbaulager / Steuerrohrlager / Gabelrevision durchgeführt.
> Erst sollte ich dies bezahlen, jedoch nachdem ich mich " lautstark bemerkbar " machte , wurde es auf Kulanz gemacht.
> Dies dauerte sage und schreibe knapp über 2 Monate und dies im Frühjahr  !!!
> ...




Ich weiß das man eigentlich kein Bock darauf hat, aber es ist immer noch so, daß man eigentlich ALLE Kugellager (Hinterbau und Steuerrohr) am Bike öffnen sollte (mit einer Nadel die Metalldichtung abhebeln) und die neuen Lager mit Fett vollpressen sollte (noch vor der ersten Ausfahrt). Dann wieder die Dichtung drauf und man hat die nächsten Jahre Ruhe. Ich habe noch nie ein Lager getauscht, weil ich genau so vorgehe. Wenn das Lager voll Fett ist, kommt kein Schmutz und keine Nässe rein. Also geht in der Regel auch nichts kaputt. Ab Werk sind die meisten Lager mit zu wenig Fett ausgestattet weil die Lager hochdrehend ausgelegt sind, beim Bike sich aber immer auf der gleichen Stelle um wenige Grad drehen und das wenige Fett verdrängen. Daher empfehle ich das neue Rad zu zerlegen, die Lager zu fetten und alles ist gut.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. Februar 2016)

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Lager sollte ab Werk genug Fett drin sein, es werden ja auch keine billig Lager verbaut. Beim Lux im Steuersatz sind z.B. Cane Creek Lager verbaut, da musste ich schon eins austauschen, da es sich nach dutzenden Matsch Fahrten fest gefressen hat, das neue war definitiv gut gefettet.

Die Lager setzen eher Matsch, Regen und Schlammfahrten übel zu, die sind zwar gedichtet, aber der Dreck findet immer seinen Weg. Deshalb führt bei intensiver Nutzung auch bei Regen und Matsch eine Wartung der Lager kein Weg dran vorbei, genauso wenig wie beim Öl Wechsel an der Federgabel..


----------



## debitor (8. Februar 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bei jedem halbwegs vernünftigen Lager sollte ab Werk genug Fett drin sein, es werden ja auch keine billig Lager verbaut. Beim Lux im Steuersatz sind z.B. Cane Creek Lager verbaut, da musste ich schon eins austauschen, da es sich nach dutzenden Matsch Fahrten fest gefressen hat, das neue war definitiv gut gefettet.
> 
> Die Lager setzen eher Matsch, Regen und Schlammfahrten übel zu, die sind zwar gedichtet, aber der Dreck findet immer seinen Weg. Deshalb führt bei intensiver Nutzung auch bei Regen und Matsch eine Wartung der Lager kein Weg dran vorbei, genauso wenig wie beim Öl Wechsel an der Federgabel..




Genau so ist es !
Matsch bzw. Schlammfahrten vernichten jedes Lager.
Die kleinen Sandkörnchen sind wie Schmirgelpapier und zerstören so die Lager.
Wie geschrieben...deswegen fahre ich nun nur noch HT im Winter ! 
Selbst hier merke ich ganz extrem bei Schlamm wie die Kette knirscht und knarzt und auch die Schaltung nicht mehr so richtig mag.
Das dies sich ebenfalls auf die anderen Lager negativ auswirkt ist die logische Konsequenz !
Jetzt sagen warscheinlich wieder einige,  das Fully muss bei allen Jahreszeiten fahren - macht es ja auch - nur mit mehr schleichenden Defekten . . .


----------



## filiale (8. Februar 2016)

Ein wirklich mit Fett vollgefülltes Lager schaut so aus. Verstehe gar nicht warum die Leute immer noch glauben, dass dünn gefettete Industrielager ausreichend für den Verwendungszweck Bike geeignet sind. Das Marketingwort "Industrie" scheint immer noch zu ziehen. Da wird auch bei günstigem Werkzeug mit "Industriequalität" geworben. Aber jeder so wie er denkt. Ich mache mir 1 mal Arbeit und habe dann Ruhe.


----------



## LastActionHero (8. Februar 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Das Spark gibt es als Rahmenset doch nur noch im Set mit Fox Gabel, oder?



Ja ist korrekt, das 900RC und darüber gibts nur als gabel/rahmenset und ist mit 4.800€ verglichen mit dem realen komplettrad-preis unverschämt teuer! Den 910 Rahmen mit fox nude dämpfer gibts grade ohne Gabel für 1299€ bei bike components aus 2014. Die passende Fox Factory gabel für 450€ bei bike discount. Faire Preise, wie ich finde! Da tue ich mir das gemenge bei canyon nicht an, obgleich das lux schon ein geiles rad ist, sonst wäre ich nicht nochmal hin gefahren bzw. würde diesen thread beobachten.

@filiale was schmierst du da für fett rein? Ich hab so ein neongelbes, extrem klebriges lagerfett von motorex, meinst das kann man für sowas nehmen?


----------



## debitor (8. Februar 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Ja ist korrekt, das 900RC und darüber gibts nur als gabel/rahmenset und ist mit 4.800€ verglichen mit dem realen komplettrad-preis unverschämt teuer! Den 910 Rahmen mit fox nude dämpfer gibts grade ohne Gabel für 1299€ bei bike components aus 2014. Die passende Fox Factory gabel für 450€ bei bike discount. Faire Preise, wie ich finde! Da tue ich mir das gemenge bei canyon nicht an, obgleich das lux schon ein geiles rad ist, sonst wäre ich nicht nochmal hin gefahren bzw. würde diesen thread beobachten.
> 
> @filiale was schmierst du da für fett rein? Ich hab so ein neongelbes, extrem klebriges lagerfett von motorex, meinst das kann man für sowas nehmen?



Für 3 199 EUR das 2016 Modell Lux 7.9 mit den Komponennten XT und DT Swiss Räder usw. zu bekommen ist dann aber schon ein TOP Preis !


----------



## LastActionHero (8. Februar 2016)

Sagt ja auch niemand dass es schlecht ist, preis ist sicher auch top, aber wenn man den aufwand und ärger drumherum betrachtet eben doch nicht.

Der spark rahmen von 2014 hat mit der Gabel zusammen nun 1750€ gekostet, da bleiben noch 1450€ für ne Gruppe, LRS und lenker/sattel/vorbau etc. da kommt man mit ner M8000 XT Gruppe, den XT Bremsen und nem 1,7kg LRS auch mit hin. Ohne den firlefanz bei canyon, wenn mal was dran ist. In der Preisklasse gehts nichtmehr darum, dass man für möglichst kleines geld die beste Ausstattung bekommt oder machts am ende abhängig ob ne Fox performance oder Factory gabel verbaut ist. Bei so viel geld muss das Gesamtpaket stimmen und da gehört der Service und die Haltbarkeit nunmal dazu.

Ich hatte mich damals für das Lux 9.9 glaub ich entschieden, sollte 4300€ kosten. Wie gesagt, mir gefällt das rad nach wie vor sehr gut und die ausstattung zu dem preis ist 1. sahne, aber das runde ganze hat canyon schon lange verlassen. Ich bin nun froh das scott genommen zu haben!

Und nun wieder zum eigentlichen Thema: LUX


----------



## filiale (9. Februar 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> was schmierst du da für fett rein? Ich hab so ein neongelbes, extrem klebriges lagerfett von motorex, meinst das kann man für sowas nehmen?



Bootsfett: Hochleistungsfett für eine Vielzahl an Schmierstellen im Bootsbereich. Reibungs- und verschleißmindernd. Extrem lange schmierfähig. Alterungs- und walkstabil, kalt- und heißwasserbeständig. Wasserabweisend und absolut salzwasserfest. Entspricht der NATO-Marine-Spezifikation G460. Ist beständig in nasser Umgebung und sorgt für gutes Abdichten. Kennzeichnung nach DIN 51502. KF2G-20.

Du kannst aber auch das Motorex nehmen, das ist auch gut, kein Problem.


----------



## debitor (9. Februar 2016)

LastActionHero schrieb:


> Sagt ja auch niemand dass es schlecht ist, preis ist sicher auch top, aber wenn man den aufwand und ärger drumherum betrachtet eben doch nicht.
> 
> Der spark rahmen von 2014 hat mit der Gabel zusammen nun 1750€ gekostet, da bleiben noch 1450€ für ne Gruppe, LRS und lenker/sattel/vorbau etc. da kommt man mit ner M8000 XT Gruppe, den XT Bremsen und nem 1,7kg LRS auch mit hin. Ohne den firlefanz bei canyon, wenn mal was dran ist. In der Preisklasse gehts nichtmehr darum, dass man für möglichst kleines geld die beste Ausstattung bekommt oder machts am ende abhängig ob ne Fox performance oder Factory gabel verbaut ist. Bei so viel geld muss das Gesamtpaket stimmen und da gehört der Service und die Haltbarkeit nunmal dazu.
> 
> ...



Bestimmt nicht schlecht -  ist dann halt ein 2014 ner statt ein 2016 ner fürs gleiche Geld 
Also mir kommt es ehrlich gesagt fast nur auf Preis / Leistung der verbauten Ausstattung und aufs GEWICHT an !
Bei der Haltbarkeit MUSS ich in dieser Klasse davon ausgehen können, dass alle Hersteller halten...egal ob Scott - Canyon usw. !
SERVICE ist eben so eine Sache - die ist bei CANYON zugegebener Weise nicht das Optimale !
Beim Händler Vorort gehts in der Regel schneller aber auch nicht immer reibungslos . . .
Deswegen habe ich wie gesagt auch zwei Bikes und vier Radsätze um immer auf eines zurückgreifen zu können ( z.B im Falle einer Rücksendung )
Damit fahre ICH persönlich eben am besten um hab kein Stress falls eines ausfällt - ist aber meine persönliche Meinung - tickt eben jeder anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## David91 (6. Mai 2016)

Habe vor gut zwei Wochen mein Lux für die neue Saison vorbereitet. Erster Einsatz am Gardasee ist auch schon erfolgreich bewältigt.

Gerne hätte ich die Lager am Hinterbau, vor allem an der Hauptschwinge getauscht, aber ohne neue Pivot Washer erschien mir das sinnlos, da beide Bauteile letzte Saison einen sehr innigen Zusammenhalt eingegangen waren und nach der Trennung vor allem die Washer sehr ramponiert aussahen. Leider hatte bei Canyon alles Lieferzeit Mitte Juli, zum Glück konnte ich die Washer auf dem Pure Cycling Festival vor Ort ergattern, Lager muss ich mir jetzt noch bei Kugellagerexpress etc bestellen. Aber die konnte ich letztlich doch wieder gängig machen, mit Fett auffüllen und kontrolliere nun öfter, ob sie sich wieder fest fressen. 

Es stimmt schon, dass im Hinterbau ganz einfache Rillenkugellager verbaut sind, oder? 

Ansonsten hat sich nicht viel getan für die neue Saison, einzig das Kabelmanagement habe ich mir mal vorgenommen, bei 7 Leitungen sah das im letzten Jahr schon sehr wüst aus. Jetzt habe ich sie so gelegt, dass sie vorm Lenker nicht mehr kreuzen, und da alles von SRAM ist, sind es auch nur zwei Schellen am Lenker. Auch haben mich diese Leitungshalter, die am Flaschenhalter angebracht werden, ziemlich gestört. Deshalb habe ich mir Klebepads besorgt und Brems- sowie Dämpferleitung auf einer Seite des Rahmens verlegt. 

Bin zudem gespannt, ob man dieses Jahr schon was über einen möglichen Nachfolger des Lux hören wird...

Hier ein paar aktuelle Bilder !


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Mai 2016)

also für die hier unten






habe ich bei den "normalen" Kugellageranbietern bei mir vor ein paar Montaten (musste nun auch fast ein halbes Jahr auf den blöden Pivotwasher warten) nicht gefunden. Habe es mir dann da geholt

http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-7902-2RS-MAX.html

Das mit den Leitungen ist keine blöde Idee. Bei meinem Kabelsalat vorne kann ich irgendwie die Startnummer bei Rennen nicht vernünftig anbringen. Allerdings fahre ich eigentlich zu 95% mit dem Hardtail bei Rennen.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Mai 2016)

Die Kabel so zu verlegen ist optisch einiges schöner, aber das ist doch beim Lenkerdrehen ein Gemurkse, die können sich ja nicht mehr so schön "ergeben". Griffe drehen hätte auch noch gepasst.
Blöde Frage, sind die Pivotwasher die Dinger mit Pos. 13 oder ist der hier nicht drauf??


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Mai 2016)

Ja, 13


----------



## David91 (7. Mai 2016)

Ja die Kabel sitzen durchaus straffer vorne, aber bei den Lenkeinschlägen die ich größtenteils fahre, war das für mich in Ordnung. Der Rahmen hat noch etwas Schutzfolie bekommen, damit die Kabel den Lack nicht abscheuern. Startnummer sitzt damit auch echt gut

Also hat Canyon im Hinterbau doch Schrägkugellager verbaut? Ich muss glaube nochmal jemanden mit Ahnung anschreiben, ein Werkstattmitarbeiter meinte, dass da "stinknormale Kugellager" drin sind, SKF hat aber beispielsweise nur die Rillenkugellager in 28x15x7 und die Schrägkugellager gibt es in so kleinen Größen dort nicht. Hatte auch das bei Riderzone gefunden, wobei der Preis pro Lager ja auch schon ordentlich ist.


----------



## maik76 (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, bin auf der Suche nach einem Fox Kashima Dämpfer fürs Lux. Möchte vielleicht jemand seinen abgeben, eventuell im Tausch gegen den Monarch XX?

Gruß Maik


----------



## Bubbolino (20. Mai 2016)

Also ich muss schon sagen, das Lux ist wirklich ein super Bike.
Was mich noch etwas störrt, ist die doofe wipperei. Mit dem normalen Monarch XX ist es zwar einiges besser, aber immer noch da:-(.
Wenn ich dann den Lockout zu mache ist leider die Gabel auch zu und das hat meine operierte Schulter nicht so gerne.
Hat schon jemand einen RCT3 Dämpfer oder einen normalen Fox mit CTD eingebaut?? Die Dämpfer hätten ja noch eine Trailstufe und der Fox hätte sogar einen Remote.


----------



## maik76 (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, falls noch jemand ein 29er Lux Rahmenset in XL benötigt, ich hätte eins abzugeben. 

Gruß Maik


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

So langsam nervt es richtig. Mittlerweile schon das dritte Hauptschwingenlager (Kettenblattseite) innerhalb kurzer Zeit hinüber. Enduro Bearings halten auch nicht länger, wie die originalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hinouf (25. Mai 2016)

Gibt's ja gar net. Kann ja eigentlich nur an den Lagersitzen liegen. Form- und Lage ist halt für normalsterbliche nicht zu messen...


----------



## filiale (25. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So langsam nervt es richtig. Mittlerweile schon das dritte Hauptschwingenlager (Kettenblattseite) innerhalb kurzer Zeit hinüber. Enduro Bearings halten auch nicht länger, wie die originalen.



Hast Du die Lager vor dem Einbau geöffnet und mit Fett vollgepresst ? Wie macht sich fas defekte Lager bei Dir bemerkbar ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

Beim dritten vollgepresst, wobei das schon recht voll war. Lager läuf halt rauh. Und machte im Betrieb ein nerviges Knarzen.


----------



## hermann6502 (25. Mai 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> So langsam nervt es richtig. Mittlerweile schon das dritte Hauptschwingenlager (Kettenblattseite) innerhalb kurzer Zeit hinüber. Enduro Bearings halten auch nicht länger, wie die originalen.



Wie viel km bist Du insgesamt schon gefahren? Meine Lager laufen nach 4.500 km noch absolut problemlos. Selbst nach einem total schlammigen Marathon in Belgien konnte ich keinen rauen Lauf feststellen. Vor der nächsten Saison werde ich die Lager aber auch mal vorsichtshalber tauschen. Mal sehen wie sie dann aussehen?!


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Mai 2016)

Nicht so viele. Bike stand ein halbes Jahr im Keller, da Canyon es nicht geschafft hat, mir ein 1.50 Euro Ersatzteil zu schicken.


----------



## Hinouf (4. Juli 2016)

@hermann6502 
Ich hab jetzt auch mal die Muse gehabt ausführlicher mit den Drücken des RS Fahrwerks zu experimentieren. Meine Erfahrungen decken sich voll mit deinen Berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hermann6502 (5. Juli 2016)

@Hinouf 
Zum Dämpfer (Monarch XX) muss ich noch was nachtragen. Die anfänglichen Probleme mit der straffen Abstimmung bzw. hohen Druckstufe lagen doch wohl an Luft im X-Loc-Hebel. Das hat offensichtlich dazu geführt, dass der Dämpfer nicht ganz frei gegeben wurde und ich daher auch mit 95 PSI bei 85 kg nicht den gesamten Federweg nutzen konnte. Nachdem ich vor einiger Zeit die Leitung gekürzt habe und bei der Gelegenheit auch alles entlüften musste, spricht der Dämpfer plötzlich viel sensibler an. Ich fahre ihn nun mit 170 PSI bei 25 % Sag. Allerdings nutze ich immer noch nicht den gesamten Federweg. Bei meiner Fahrweise ist bei ca. 85 mm Schluss. Der Hinterbau fühlt sich deutlich komfortabler an, allerdings wippt es nun auch etwas mehr. Mich stört es allerdings nicht. Den Lockout nutze ich eigentlich nur im Wiegetritt. Nach knapp 5000 Km bin ich mit meinem Lux immer noch sehr zufrieden und würde es mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.


----------



## Hinouf (5. Juli 2016)

Danke für das Feedback.
Dann hab ich wohl auch Luft in der Leitung. Bin bei 25-30% Sag bei 105 PSI. Wiege ca. 80 kg. Wie weit ich den Federweg nutze muss ich noch final testen. Was sich aber bereits abzeichnet ist, dass es maximal 80% werden.
War das entlüften stressfrei? Hab leider nur Gabelöl und das Entlüftungskit für Sram Bremsen zur Verfügung. Mal schauen ob die Gewinde passen...


----------



## hermann6502 (5. Juli 2016)

Das Entlüften war eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich hatte aber auch das original Zubehör und auch das original Rock Shox Öl. Bei Sram findest Du eine Anleitung als PDF. ;-)


----------



## Hinouf (5. Juli 2016)

Hab ich schon gefunden. Danke dir. Die Anschlüsse sind anscheinend auch die gleichen wie bei den Bremsen. Brauch ich also nur noch das Fluid. Dann investiere ich mal die 5€ und schau, ob ich dann auch ein sensibleres Heck habe.


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Juli 2016)

Das Problem von mir aus gesehen ist, dass wenn du das Heck sensibel abstimmst es zugleich halt auch mehr wippt. Ich habe für meine 65Kg den Dämpfer noch etwas tunen lassen, es gefällt mir aber immer noch nicht so ganz. Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich nicht einen Dämpfer einbaue der 3 Stufen hat denn ich mag ein wippendes Bike nicht so.


----------



## Dominic_CH (5. Juli 2016)

@Bubbolino ,
Ein 3 Stufiger Dämpfer bringt nicht zwingend weniger wippen mit sich.
Ich habe das Lux mit dem elektronischen iCTD Dämpfer, aber hier wippt es auch im Climb Modus deutlich. Nach Rücksprache mit Canyon ist das so gewollt, das der Dämpfer möglichst sensibel ist. Da VTL= VelocityTune L, also Druckstufe low von Canyon so bestellt wurde, merkt man zwischen Trail und Climb Mode auch keinen grossen unterschied. Ich habe dann mit einem FOX Guru, welcher in der Schweiz von vielen Profifahrern die Wartung und Tunings macht gesprochen. Er hat da auch gemeint mit VTL low ist das ansprechen zwar im Climb Mode schon besser aber eben auch mit dem wippen verbunden. Ich könnte das Tune auf Firm oder Super Firm anpassen, was dann sehr nahe an ein Lockout kommt. Bei den FOX Dämpfern ab 2016 ist ja jetzt der lange bemängelte nicht vorhandene Lockout eingeführt worden. Aber auch da musst du daraf achten, dass der Climb Mode Firm ist und nicht wieder nach mehr offen angepasst wurde.


----------



## hermann6502 (5. Juli 2016)

Ich finde das leichte Wippen nicht so dramatisch. Ich bin schon mehrere Rennen damit gefahren und hatte nie das Gefühl, dass ich Energie in der Dämpfung verliere. Allerdings erhöhe ich den Druck vor jedem Rennen um ca. 15 - 25 PSI, je nach Strecke. Im Wiegetritt geht ohnehin deutlich mehr Energie in der RS1 verloren, aber da hilft ja auch der X-Loc-Hebel.


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte bis jetzt die Hoffnung dass wenn ich einen RCT3 rein mache dass der auf der Trailstufe das wippen nicht mehr hat. Der Monarch XX der ist ja ganz zu im Lockout und wippt nur etwas wenn er offen ist.
Der Tipp mit dem Druck erhöhen ist gut, das habe ich auch schon gemacht und das spürt man auf dem Trail.
Es wippt ja auch nicht fest, es ist eher jammern auf hohem Niveau


----------



## Hinouf (7. Juli 2016)

@hermann6502 
Vielen Dank für deinen Tipp und die Pionierarbeit. Fahre jetzt auch 160 PSI bei 20% Sag. Ansprechverhalten kein Vergleich zu vorher.
Schwach von Canyon. Ohne das Forum würd ich wahrscheinlich ewig mit dem störrischen Heck unterwegs gewesen sein.


----------



## gerald2385 (7. Juli 2016)

Hallo LUX Kollegen,

Hatte auch das bekannte Knacken der Lager des Hinterbaues. Ich habe alle Lager neu gefettet. Die größeren Lager nächst der Kurbel dürften aber hinüber sein, habe sie aber wieder mit Fett vollgepackt und wieder verschlossen. Müssen bis Ersatz da ist noch durchhalten. 

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: 
Diese Lager sind offenbar eingepresst. Wie kann man diese am besten entfernen (von gegenüberliegender Seite austreiben?) und wie presst man die neuen wieder rein (Werkzeug?)? 
Gibt es da eine Innen- und Außenseite?
Werden diese "trocken" eingepresst oder fettet man die Lager dort wo sie im Rahmen anliegen? 
Welcher Lager-Hersteller ist jetzt empfehlenswert?

Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

*Diese Lager sind offenbar eingepresst. Wie kann man diese am besten entfernen (von gegenüberliegender Seite austreiben?) *

Die großen Hauptlager unten kann man gut ohne spezielles Werkzeug einfach rausschlagen. Bei den oberen ist das schon schwieriger, dafür habe ich jetzt spezielles Werkzeug

*und wie presst man die neuen wieder rein (Werkzeug?)? *

Ja, ich habe mir eine spezielles Werkzeug gekauft. Da ich es leider öfteres bei meinem Lux brauche. Muss halt auf die entsprechenden Lagerdimensionen achten

*Gibt es da eine Innen- und Außenseite?*

Edit: siehe bitte folgende Postings. Bin mir da unsicher.

_*Werden diese "trocken" eingepresst oder fettet man die Lager dort wo sie im Rahmen anliegen? *_

Canyon hatte die trocken verbaut. Ich habe alle Ersatzlager dann mit Fett verbaut.

_*Welcher Lager-Hersteller ist jetzt empfehlenswert?
*_
So eine große Auswahl wirst du bei den speziellen Lagern nicht haben.

1) Canyon (wer auch immer deren Lager herstellt
2) Enduro Bearing ( http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-7902-2RS-MAX.html )
3) oder so China Dinger, habe ich momentan drin, da die Enduro gerade nicht lieferbar waren
http://www.dswaelzlager.de/Schraegk...chtscheiben-vollkugelig-Chromstahl-15x28x7mm-

Die Enduro Lager haben auch nicht recht viel länger gehalten, wie die originalen Canyon. Die momentanen sind noch nicht so lange drin. Kann dazu nichts sagen. Würde einfach da welche holen, wo sie am schnellsten hergehen.


----------



## Hinouf (7. Juli 2016)

@__Stefan__ 
Hättest du einen Link für dein Ausziehwerkzeug? Wäre super. Danke dir.


----------



## gerald2385 (7. Juli 2016)

Na das ging aber schnell und ausführlich.
Danke sehr!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. Juli 2016)

Hinouf schrieb:


> @__Stefan__
> Hättest du einen Link für dein Ausziehwerkzeug? Wäre super. Danke dir.



Noch ganz analog im Baumarkt gekauft 

so etwas in der Art

https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00LN7N87Q


----------



## Hinouf (7. Juli 2016)

Super. Danke dir. Hab nur immer so sündteueres Profizeug gesehen.


----------



## Lateralus (8. Juli 2016)

Ich habe schon Bilder gesehen, wo Speci Roval Carbonlaufräder im Lux gefahren werden. Diese gibt es meist aber in 142+, nicht 142. Passt das ohne “quetschen“? Fährt das hier jemand? Idealerweise mit 11fach?


----------



## H8machine (9. Juli 2016)

Mahlzeit zusammen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung obs die Main Pivot Washer ( die fürs Hauptschwingenlager ) irgendwie im Zubehör gibt? Oder was vergleichbares.
Scheint bei Canyon ein Super-Seltenes Ersatzteil zu sein. Warte schon seit knapp 2 Monaten drauf. Geht garnicht.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juli 2016)

Ich musste 6 Monate auf diesen bescheuerten Washer warten. Habe den niergends woanders gefunden. Hing eher mit der Unfähigkeit Canyons zusammen und weniger mit der internen Verfügbarkeit.


----------



## __Stefan__ (9. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> *Diese Lager sind offenbar eingepresst. Wie kann man diese am besten entfernen (von gegenüberliegender Seite austreiben?) *
> 
> Die großen Hauptlager unten kann man gut ohne spezielles Werkzeug einfach rausschlagen. Bei den oberen ist das schon schwieriger, dafür habe ich jetzt spezielles Werkzeug
> 
> ...


Habe an einer Stelle Blödsinn erzählt. Habe mich bei der innen- und Aussenseite vertan. Leider ist das mit der Farbe je nach Hersteller manchmal anders.

Bei Angular Contact Lagern sind die Innenring unterschiedlich breit. Der breitere Aussenring muss nach außen zeigen. Hier mal ein Bsp







Bei den Enduro ist, glaube ich, die schwarze Seite die mit dem dicken Ring


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (10. Juli 2016)

Mmmmmmm .... das läßt mir jetzt keine Ruhe. Wollte mir gerade selber einen Satz Ersatzlager bestellen und finde auch irgendwie widersprüchliche Information zu der Einbaurichtung. Habe ich vielleicht die letzten Lager verkehrt eingebaut?

Riderzone schreibt

"_Die blaue Dichtungsseite ist die Lastseite und zeigt somit in der Regel nach Außen_."

http://www.riderzone.de/Enduro-Bearings-Kugellager/ABEC-3/Enduro-Bearings-Lager-7901-2RS-MAX.html

andere Onlineshops dagegen genau das Gegenteil:

"_When fitting these angular contact bearings ensure the load is applied to the inner ring on the black seal side of the bearing. Usually this means the black seal should be facing out_"

http://www.wychbearings.co.uk/7902-2RS-MAX-Enduro.html

Auf der Enduro Seite findet man auch nichts.


Ich habe meinen Einbau damals (glaube ich) auf diese Aussage hier gestützt:

"_I also heard back from Matt @ Enduro Bearings directly who confirmed this => "Yes, the black side, inner ring is the loaded side."_"

http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/enduro-max-bearing-installation-direction-775463.html

dagegen hier wieder genau das Gegenteil

"_As Enduro told us for our stock 'Never black out' _"

http://singletrackworld.com/forum/topic/enduro-bearings-blue-and-black-seals-which-side-faces-out


Ich könnte jetzt weitermachen, man findet die eine und die andere Info:

"
*Angular Contact Bearings 
The 7000 series bearings (i.e. 7902) are Angular Contact and thus can only be installed in one direction. These bearings will have different coloured seals on each side and are usually installed with the black seal facing you*
"

usw usw usw

Bin jetzt echt irritiert, wenn hier keiner was weiß, werde ich einen separaten Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Hinouf (10. Juli 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Hinouf (10. Juli 2016)

So generell kann man die Einbaurichtung nicht sagen. Hängt von der Einbauverhältnissen ab.


----------



## Hinouf (10. Juli 2016)

@__Stefan__ 
Wenn die Lager in den Rahmen gepresst sind, müsste es O-Anordnung sein. In diesem Fall würde dein Foto passen.


----------



## H8machine (11. Juli 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Ich musste 6 Monate auf diesen bescheuerten Washer warten. Habe den niergends woanders gefunden. Hing eher mit der Unfähigkeit Canyons zusammen und weniger mit der internen Verfügbarkeit.


Sehe ich ebenso, die haben kein Plan. Jedesmal wenn ich anrufe sagt mir der Mitarbeiter, kann nicht sein ,die Teile müßten längst unterwegs sein, versteht er nicht bla bla bla.
Und jedesmal bekomm ich kurz nach dem Telefonat ne Mail mit geplantem Lieferdatum der aktuellen Woche und nix wird.


----------



## David91 (11. Juli 2016)

Hatte das gleiche Problem mit den Washern. War zufällig beim Pure Cycling Festival damals im April vor Ort und hab dann in der Werkstatt sofort ein Paar bekommen. Leider hatten sie die Hauptlager nicht da. Was mich dann aber etwas irritiert hatte, war die Aussage eines Mitarbeiters, welcher meinte, ich soll die einfach auf Kugellagerexpress o.ä. bestellen. Und dass es sich um ganz einfache Rillenkugellager handeln würde, nicht Schräge... konnte das aber nicht so ganz glauben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gerald2385 (11. Juli 2016)

Wie laufen eure gefetteten Lager eigentlich?

Besonders extrem ist es mir jetzt beim Service meines Steuersatzes aufgefallen. 
Das untere große Kugellager (Crane Creek) fiel mir gleich in Einzelteilen entgegen. Habe es gereinigt, mit Fett angefüllt und wieder zusammen gesteckt. 
Das obere war noch fest verschlossen. Dieses drehte sich sehr leicht. Hielt ich das Lager am Innenring und drehte den Außenring mit etwas Schwung, so drehte sich dieser doch deutlich weiter. Grundsätzlich lief das Lager schön und rieb/ schliff nicht, fühlte sich aber irgendwie trocken an. 
Im Vergleich zum neu gefetteten Lager wie Tag und Nacht. Das Fett ist dickflüssig und bremst den Außenring quasi sofort ab. Auch lief das frisch gefettete Lager meiner Meinung nach nicht schön, man spürte leicht das Reiben der Kügelchen.

Müssen diese Lager locker (nach-) laufen oder diese beschriebene Trägheit aufweisen?

Ich benutze dieses Fett: http://www.actionsports.de/finish-line-teflon-fett-100g-670

Was benutzt ihr für ein Fett?


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. Juli 2016)

Hi Folks...
War  lange nicht mehr hier. Liegt daran ... das ich aktuell mehr mit Votec(Rennrad) und Rotwild Enduro  gahre... als das Lux die olle Knackbude.
Ich jetkr schom... hat sich nicht verändert. Alle bemängeln noch die schlecht laufenden und knackenden Lager. Hatte die Probleme nie bei meinen Scotts oder Rotwilds. (Hatte die auch nie zum lagerservice). Das Lux ist das erste und sicher nicht stand der Technik. Egal... mit Verlust verkaufen ist keine Option.

Deshalb noch lauter mit Kopfhörer fahren. Aber nun zu meiner Frage bitte.
Mein 2014 LUX 9.9SL mit 2-fach XTR 2*11 ist mir zu kurz übersetzt. Mein Kumpel hat wohl eine höhere Übersetzung an seinem Kreidler Dice. Ich komm kaum hinterher und trete wesentlich schneller. Das missfiel mir von Anfang an... was kann ich ohne weiteres  ändern und wenn auf wieviel Zähne ? Vordere Kettenblätter oder XTR Kasette?? Wobei die Zähne nur oben mehr werden die unteren 7 Ritzel sind ja immer gleich. 11 - 17. Danke euch und Gruss Rog.


----------



## loko. (17. Juli 2016)

Lateralus schrieb:


> Ich habe schon Bilder gesehen, wo Speci Roval Carbonlaufräder im Lux gefahren werden. Diese gibt es meist aber in 142+, nicht 142. Passt das ohne “quetschen“? Fährt das hier jemand? Idealerweise mit 11fach?



142+ ist insgesamt nicht breiter als 142 da die endkappe ja die 2mm wieder ausgleicht.


----------



## ScottRog69 (18. Juli 2016)

Hmmmm.... fährt denn keiner sein LUX einfach oder mit grossen Kettenblättern 42/44?? Passt denn das gr. Blatt mit dem Abstand zur Strebe??


----------



## Lateralus (19. Juli 2016)

loko. schrieb:


> 142+ ist insgesamt nicht breiter als 142 da die endkappe ja die 2mm wieder ausgleicht.


Ja, aber die Kassette sitzt doch weiter aussen, oder?


----------



## loko. (19. Juli 2016)

Ja genau die 2mm....
Wenns zu knapp ist mit kette an strebe könnte man das mit dünnen scheiben etwas ausgleichen oder die standart endkappe benutzen die fürs normale 142.


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. Juli 2016)

So... vergessen wir das upgrade mit den größeren Kettenblättern. Bin gerade an der Nordsee... radeln. Habe seit der Inspektion  Mai 2015 keine 600km km gefahren. Seit heute  (60km Deichtour ) knackt und knarzt aus dem Heckbereich wieder zum Stein erweichen. Habe so die Schnautze voll... hau das Teil jetzt in die Bucht. Das war mein erstes und letztes Canyon.


----------



## __Stefan__ (25. Juli 2016)

so etwas kann einen in den Wahnsinn treiben. Waren im Mai 2 Wochen auf Elba. 2 Wochen lang das bisher übelste Knarzkonzert mit dem Bike. Und keine Ersatzlager dabei gehabt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (25. Juli 2016)

Das kann doch doch nicht sein... 2 Jahre  alt max. 1000km nur gelaufen. Und lager tauschen...? Scheiss Qualität.....


----------



## dj_holgie (19. August 2016)

Ich bekomme mein Lux zum auch nicht knarzfrei, zum verzweifeln.. 

Aber ich habe mittlerweile alles am Bike schon durchgetauscht und ausprobiert, meiner Meinung nach kommt das Knarzen zumindestens bei mir aus der Pressfit Innenlager Aufnahme:

Hatte auch schon das Innenlager getauscht, weil ich dachte das da das Knarzen herkommt, dabei ist mir aufgefallen das in der Innenlager Aufnahme am Tretlager lauter kleine mini Kratzer vorhanden sind. Die würden perfekt zum Knarz Geräusch passen, was mittlerweile auch schon sehr laut und nervtötend ist. Kann es auch definitiv auf das Tretlager einschränken, da es nur ab einer gewissen Pedal Stärke auftritt.. Ich habe das Innenlager extra nicht gefettet, nur etwas Montagepaste was den Widerstand ja noch erhöhen sollte, bringt aber alles nichts. Könnte es höchstens noch mit Locite festkleben probieren, was aber auch nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache sein kann, da ein Innenlager ein Verschleissteil ist.

Das Lux ist wirklich ein sehr schönes Bike, aber mit dem Problem ist es für mich leider unbrauchbar... Ein Highend Carbon Bike der oberen Preisklasse sollte sich nicht anhören wie ein 20 Jahre altes Stadtrad für 300€.. Fazit: Pressfit ist eine grausamer neuer Standard der Bike Industrie, welche mir bisher nur Probleme bereitet hat und so einen geringen Q-Faktor braucht eh niemand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (19. August 2016)

Ich kann dein Leiden nachvollziehen. Wirklich.

Wenn Du das Innenlager vermutest, wie wäre es mit so einem: http://wheelsmfg.com/bottom-brackets/bb86-92/bb86-92-bottom-brackets.html

Vielleicht hilft das ja.

Prinzipiell frage ich mich schon, ob der günstige Preis bei Canyon nicht auch über etwas weitere Toleranzen erwirtschaftet wird. Aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema ....


----------



## ScottRog69 (19. August 2016)

Naja... wenn ihr mal die ektuellen Preise von Canyon, mit z.B. Radon oder Votec vergleicht.... ist Canyon schon unverschämt teuer geworden. Wenn man dann noch den schlechten Service mit ein kalkuliert...  Gibt sich kaum noch etwas mit Cube, Ghost, Stevens etc. Frage ist nur... ob man sich damit nicht auch ne Knackbude kauft!?


----------



## Lateralus (20. August 2016)

Gibt es denn überhaupt knackfreie Fullies?


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2016)

also von den 5 Fullies die wir in den letzten 10-15 Jahren im Familienfuhrpark gehabt haben, hat keines irgendwie am Rahmen geknackt. Ja, mal Lager austauschen früher. Aber sonst. Waren immer recht problemlos. Muss aber auch sagen, dass im analogen Freundeskreis alle Fullies eigentlich mittlerweile sehr robust sind, wenn ich mitfahre, dann kommt zwangsläufig das Thema auf Knacken ;-) 

Aber ob man da irgendwas Allgemeingültiges davon ableiten kann? Vermute mal nicht mal Canyon wird irgendwelche Knackzahlen vorliegen haben. Bei mir habe ich aber schon die Vermutung das da was bei den Toleranzen an den Lagersitzen nicht stimmt. Guter press-fit Lagersitz lebt ja auch von sauberen Toleranzen.

Na mal schaun'g, habe ja erst meiner Frau auch ein Lux aufgebaut, mal sehen, wie es sich da entwickelt.


----------



## ScottRog69 (20. August 2016)

Egal... werde meines jetzt verkaufen. Bei Interesse... PN. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-T819 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dj_holgie (20. August 2016)

Vermute ich auch.. Habe ja auch schon neue Rahmen auf Garantie bekommen u.a. wegen Pressfit Problemen. Mir scheint es so, dass die China Hersteller den relativ neuen Standard noch nicht beherrschen, weswegen es hier zu Problemen kommt. Oder man wollte hier extrem Gewicht sparen und hat nochmals auf eine Verstärkung der Aufnahme verzichtet.


----------



## __Stefan__ (20. August 2016)

was mich ein wenig irritiert hatte, bei beiden Lux Rahmensets lockerten sich nach der ersten Ausfahrt die Lagerbefestigungsbolzen. Loctite, so wie in der Explosionszeichnung angegeben, konnte ich nicht erkennen. Die Rahmensets wurden in einem Jahr Abstand gekauft. Das ist schlichtweg schlampig und wirft kein gutes Licht auf die Qualitätskontrolle.

Aber in der Summe und unter Abwägung aller Kompromisse wurde ich jetzt noch einmal einen kaufen. Zumindest für meine Frau, leider gibt es nicht so viele 29er in S mit guter Geo. Und v.a. nicht für den Preis. Ist halt dann die Frage, ob sich das auf Dauer rechnet. Sollte es mit dem Rahmen meiner Frau Probleme geben, wird der ausgetauscht. Ohne lange rumzutun.


----------



## H8machine (21. August 2016)

Habe auch schon wieder Aufgrund knarzen die Hinterbaulager gewechselt. Warte seit Anfang Mai immernoch auf die Main Pivot Washer Liefertermin mittlerweile unbekannt. Die Lieferzeiten wegen solcher Kleinteile sind das letzte, zumal es keine Alternativen gibt. Ist mit Sicherheit mein letztes Canyon.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. August 2016)

hab's ja oben schon mal geschrieben, ich habe tatsächlich ein halbes Jahr auf diesen Pivot washer gewartet. Nicht weil er nicht auf Lager war, sondern weil er nicht als Ersatzteil im IT System verbucht war .... da langst dich halt echt ans Hirn bei so etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dj_holgie (21. August 2016)

Und mir kamen meine zwei Wartezeit schon lang für das Lager... ohje :/

Gibts kein passendes Lager sonst irgendwo im Internet?


----------



## Villamil (21. August 2016)

Hallo,
ich lese hier schon lange mit und hatte auch das Knacken im Schwingenlager des Lux. Ich rede von einem relativ lauten und kurzen Knacken (kein langes Knarzen o.ä.).
Bei mir lag es an der nachlassenden Vorspannung im Schwingenlager. Die Verschraubung soll laut Spezifikation mit 2,5 Nm angezogen werden. Damit die Vorspannung gehalten wird, muss die Schraubensicherung mit Loctite gut funktionieren, sonst lässt diese bei den Rüttelbewegungen eben nach und das Knacken ist wieder da.
Ich hatte das Knacken das erste mal vor einem Kurzurlaub an die Zugspitze. Also alle Lager mit Fettpackung versehen,... . Nach 2 Tagen an der Zugspitze war das Knacken wieder da. Beim Nachprüfen (Verschraubung Schwingenlager) des Drehmoments stellte sich heraus, dass die Vorspannung nachgelassen hatte (nachziehen hat natürlich keinen Sinn, da ja dann die Schraubensicherung nicht mehr ihren Zweck erfüllt).
Damit die Schraubensicherung möglichst gut funktioniert habe ich die Schraube gut gereinigt,... dann die Verschraubung des Schwingenlagers etwas stärker angezogen (4 Nm).
Seither ist das Knacken weg. Bisher "nur" 6 Touren gefahren, aber knackfrei. Es scheint also bei mir die Ursache gewesen zu sein.
Vielleicht hilft es einigen, bei denen das Knacken dieselbe Ursache hat.
(Ich habe kein Lager oder irgendwas anderes getauscht).


----------



## Nomadbiker (25. August 2016)

Servus, da kann ich Villamil bestätigen,war bei mir auch ein Knackgeräusch am Lux. Auf jeden Fall alle Schrauben  fester anziehen wie in der Gebrauchsanweisung angegeben und mit Loctite Mittelfest sichern. Die angegebenen Werte sind stellenweise einfach lächerlich niedrig, das scheint wohl nur unter absolut sterilen Laborbedingungen zu funtionieren. Mit 2,5 Nm drückt drückt man ja nicht mal ein Staubkorn platt, von sich aus den Fertigungstoleranzen ergebene Unrundungen am Schraubensitz mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. August 2016)

Sind die Erfahrungen mit dem fester Anziehen immer noch postiv?

Bin gerade im Jahresurlaub #2. Zu Pfingsten bei Urlaub #1 schon 2 Wochen durch Hauptlagerknarzen an den Rand des Wahnsinns getrieben worden. Komplett neue Enduro Bearing Lager rein. Knarzen war genau 2 Ausfahrten weg. Ja, mit 2.5 Nm angezogen (Syntace Drehmomentschlüssel), aber auch gut mit Loctite gesichert. Jetzt wieder Knarzen. Leicht fester Anziehen hat etwas Abhilfe geschaffen, Schraube hat sich aber auch nicht gelockert. Schrottet man sich aber da das Lager durch das fester Anziehen dann nicht anders?

Weiß jemand, welches Drehmoment andere Hersteller für ähnliche Pivot-Lager angeben?

Tag 2 im Urlaub und ich könnte schon wieder wegen dem Rahmen kotzen.


----------



## dj_holgie (29. August 2016)

Also bei mir liegt nicht an der zu lockeren Schraube.. Die knarzt auch mit 4NM. Auch tritt das Knarzen ab ein gewissen Pedaldruck auf und nicht permanent, gepart mit der Beschädigung der Pressfit Innenlager Aufnahme ist die Sache für mich eigentlich eindeutig


----------



## __Stefan__ (29. August 2016)

bei mir ist es schon eindeutig das Hauptschwingenlager.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (30. August 2016)

Also bei mir alles Tutti nach 5 großen Touren am Comer See, wie gesagt Schrauben fester angedreht, ich schätze min. 8-10 nm. Drehmoment nutz ich nur wenns ganz filigran wird aber bei dem Lager und Schraubendurchmesser eher nicht. Ich denke das Problem ist das sich entweder das ganze Lager im Hauptrahmen dreht weil zuwenig Presspassung oder sich die Schraube im Kugellagerinnenring dreht weil zuwenig Schraubenvorspannung. Die Schraube klemmt ja normalerweise die InnenBuchsen der Kugellager damit sich die ganze Schwinge über das Kugellager dreht und nicht einfach nur in den Buchsen reibt ( Wenn die nämlich Trocken sind gibts schöne Knarzgeräusche)


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

hab's gerade noch mal mit Loctite neu verschraubt. Nach letztem Urlaub komplette Werkstatt dabei, könnte sogar Lager wechseln. 8-10Nm habe ich mich jetzt nicht getraut. Jetzt erstmal 5 Nm anstatt der angegebenen 3 Nm.

Bei anderen Rahmen der gleichen Kategorie findet man wirklich eine große Bandbreite der Drehmomente, weiß jetzt aber nicht, wie sehr man so etwas vergleichen kann.


----------



## Nomadbiker (30. August 2016)

Ich wünsche dir viel Glück das es endlich weg ist . Ich guck ma heut Abend wie fest ich meine Schwinge angeknallt habe wenn ich den Dremo noch irgendwo finde.


----------



## Dominic_CH (30. August 2016)

Ich hatte ja auch knackgeräusche, welche ich dem Tretlager zuordnen konnte. Das Pressfit Lager hatte mehr auf der Kurbelachse geklemmt als im Rahmen, so viel zu "Pressfit". Die Fräsung im Rahmen ist mit 41,05 bis 41,1mm ja nicht in der Toleranz 41 +0,0/-0,05. Ich habe dann ein neues Pressfitlager verbaut, da ja das erste sozusagen in die Einzelteile gegangen ist.
Das neue Pressfitlager habe ich mit reichlich Motorex Carbonmontagepaste eingepresst. Motorex Paste hat feineres Granulat als z.b die Dynamic, was laut Scott zu weniger knackgeräuschen führt.

Danach war das knacken weniger geworden, jedoch im Wiegetritt immernoch vorhanden.
Kasette auf dem Freilaufkörper gut gefettet und die Schraube des X-12 Gewindeinsert/Schaltaugenbefestigung auf die 6Nm nachgezogen.

Mit diesen Massnahmen ist mein LUX seit einigen trainings und einem Marathon geräuschfrei. Jedoch bei trockenen verhältnissen und ohne Langzeitgarantie.

Vielleicht diese Punkte bei euch kontrollieren, da es manchmal doch von wo anders kommt als man denkt...


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

Bei mir ist es schon das eine Lager. Spüre ich auch, wenn ich den Finger drauf lege. Aber auch nicht in allen Wattbereichen und auch nur im Sitzen. Kann es auch nicht im Stand reproduzieren. Hat auch kein Spiel. Na ja, nachher mal mit den 5 nm testen, jetzt erst Strand


----------



## filiale (30. August 2016)

Ich glaube daß die Resonanzen einen manchmal glauben lassen daß es von einer bestimmten Stelle kommt...


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

Ist aber hier eindeutig.

Welche inbusgrösse hat eigentlich das x12 insert? Wollte das schon immer mal festziehen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich glaube daß die Resonanzen einen manchmal glauben lassen daß es von einer bestimmten Stelle kommt...


Hast wohl Recht. Die 5 nm haben gar nichts gebracht.

Aber die b-screw am Schaltwerk !?


----------



## Dominic_CH (30. August 2016)

@__Stefan__ beim X-12 Insert kannst du nichts festziehen. Das ist eine Hülse mit Innengewinde für die Achse.
Der Grosse Imbus hat beim LUX keine funktion, da ein Insert 0 verwendet wird. Es gibt Inserts 0,5 und 1 diese haben das Gewinde für die Achse exzentrisch in der Hülse, dort kann man über den geossen Imbus durch ausrichten die evtl schrägstellung dr Achse in einem nicht genau gefertigten Rahmen ausgleichen.

Die Schraube welche von oben in das Ausfallende geschraubt ist, klemmt also nur diesen Insert. Deshalb dort schauen, dass diese angezogen ist. Dort könnte der Insert sonst spiel Rahmen haben da ja dort geschlitzt.


----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

ah, o.k., jetzt bin ich schlauer. Dachte, dies könnte man festziehen bzw. mal ausbauen und wieder gefettet einbauen. Canyon verbaut ja viel von Werk aus ohne Fett oder Montagepaste. War zumindest bei allen drei Rahmen im Familienfuhrpark der Fall. Weiß jetzt nicht, ob ich das hier schon erwähnt habe oder im "Jammer Thread", aber beim Lux Rahmen meiner Frau haben sich beide Lagerachsenbolzen am Sattelrohr nach ein paar Ausfahrten gelockert. Von Loctite war an den Schrauben, entgegen der Angabe in der Explosionszeichnung, nichts zu erkennen. Würde das mal als glatte Schlamperei titulieren, darf nicht sein. Von daher bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher, was man da bekommt. Vielleicht musste es an einem Freitag Nachmittag schnell gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (30. August 2016)

zudem, weiß nicht ob das eine Relevanz hat, bei meiner Frau (2016er Modell) wurden die Bolzen anders rum eingebaut, wie bei mir ein Jahr davor. Sprich, bei ihr ist die Schraube, die in den Bolzen reingeht, auf Antriebsseite verbaut. Bei mir, einem 2015er Modell, andersum. Oben und unten.


----------



## oirammm (30. August 2016)

Hallo, 

Ich hatte ebenfalls ein fieses Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich an meinem Lux und habe zunächst Sattelstütze und Pedale (neu) gefettet was keine Besserung gebracht hat.

Dann habe ich in einem Aufwasch 
- Sram x0 Kurbel komplett zerlegt, gesäubert und alle Schrauben (Kettenblätter) gefettet und mit Drehmoment angezogen. Kurbel beim Einbau natürlich auch ordentlich gefettet
- Schaltauge ab, gesäubert, Schraube und Verbindungsstelle zum Rahmen gefettet
- Kolben des Hauptschwingenlagers raus, gesäubert und mit dicker Ladung Fett wieder rein. 

Nun habe ich einen recht intensiven 7-tägigen AlpenX hinter mir und das knacken ist nicht wieder aufgetreten - bin zuversichtlich dass es so bleibt.

VG,
Mario





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Villamil (31. August 2016)

Erfahrungen mit 4 Nm und Schraubensicherung / Schwingenlager:
Nach den ersten 6 Touren war das Knarzen weg, nach weiteren 4 kam es ansatzweise wieder. Es war aslo ein (guter) Ansatz, aber hat letztlich keine dauerhafte Abhilfe geschaffen.
Das Knarzen tritt bei mir als erstes bei starker Kurbelbelastung auf (steiler Berg mit niedriger Trittfrequenz / Wiegetritt).
Da es bei mir eindeutig die Schwingenlagerung ist, habe ich (nun zu Hause im Bike Keller) die Steckachse und die Schraube des Schwingenlagers demontiert. Innengewinde (zum säubern) nachgeschnitten, Schraubengewinde gereinigt, Gewinde entfettet.
Wieder mit 4 Nm angezogen und diesmal mit Loctite hochfest gesichert.
Gestern bin ich gefahren und alles i.O.
Alles weitere muss die Zeit zeigen. Da hilft nur fahren und beobachten. Mehr kann ich leider derzeit nicht sagen.
Ich habe gerade den Vorteil, dass ich das Knarzen wenigstens genau einer Stelle zuordnen kann und somit arbeite ich genau daran.
(Es muss ja nicht bei allen Bikes die Schwingenlagerung sein. Bei mir ist sie es definitiv.)
Dass es so ein verbreitetes und bekanntes Problem beim Lux gibt und keine vernünftige Abhilfe von Canyon finde ich etwas enttäuschend...


----------



## __Stefan__ (31. August 2016)

toll, heute wieder Knarzen und Knackgefühl beim Treten, diesmal *ha ha ha* wohl vom Haupschwingenlager.

Bezüglich 3 Nm, so wie angegeben, oder 5 oder 10 ist ja eigentlich ziemlich egal. Mir ist heute das erste Mal (nach ungefähr 4 oder 5 mal Lager austauschen) aufgefallen, dass die Schraube ja gar nicht weiter in den Bolzen reingeht. D.h. man kann gar nicht mehr Vorspannung aufbauen. Bei mir ist so bei 4-5 Nm Schluss. Danach geht nichts mehr weiter. Und ob 3 oder 5 Nm macht da kaum einen Unteschied. Vielleicht eine halbe Umdrehung.


----------



## H8machine (1. September 2016)

oirammm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich hatte ebenfalls ein fieses Knacken aus dem Tretlagerbereich an meinem Lux und habe zunächst Sattelstütze und Pedale (neu) gefettet was keine Besserung gebracht hat.
> 
> ...


Selbiges 2mal gemacht, das Knarzen kam jedesmal innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder bei mir. Vor paar Wochen wieder Hauptschwingenlager gewechselt (ohne Washer- auf selbige warte ich ja seit Anfang Mai)alle andren Hinterbaulager gefettet und neuem Tretlager. Nach 80 km gings wieder los.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. September 2016)

Hört sich nach meinem bisherigen Leben mit dem Lux an.


----------



## Nomadbiker (1. September 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mir ist heute das erste Mal (nach ungefähr 4 oder 5 mal Lager austauschen) aufgefallen, dass die Schraube ja gar nicht weiter in den Bolzen reingeht. D.h. man kann gar nicht mehr Vorspannung aufbauen.


Das muss ich mir auch mal genauer angucken, das is vielleicht der Knackpunkt. Wenn in dem Bereich Canyon net sauber gearbeitet hat (zuviel Toleranz) könnte es bei einigen Rädern knacken auch wenn mann die Schraube fester anzieht. Fakt ist nämlich wenn die Schraube sich lockert knackts eigentlich bei jedem (wie auch bei mir!) und nach dem ( fester) wiederanziehen hats ja dann auch aufgehört zu Knacken(wie bei mir und auch noch einigen anderen). Da kann ein halber mm schon entscheidend sein obs knackt oder net bzw. ob man ein bisschen Vorspannung kriegt oder net. Vielleicht lieg ich ja auch falsch aber ich würde irgendwas ma in der Richtung probieren Irgendwo ma ne dünne passende Unterlegscheibe zwischen dem Achsbolzen und der Schraube zu frickeln.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. September 2016)

also bei mir hat es jetzt mittlerweile wieder leichtes Spiel. Nach gut 7 Ausfahrten. Ist auch wieder das gewohnte Knackgeräusch. Beim Lux meiner Frau bisher null-komma-null Spiel.

hab mir auch schon gedacht, die Schraube vielleicht abzuschneiden um etwas mehr Vorspannung erzeugen zu können. wie oben schon geschrieben, ab 4 Nm (vielleicht sogar früher, müsste ich mir mal genauer ansehen) kommt nicht mehr Vorspannung, man schraubt nur noch gegen den Stopper im Achsbolzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (1. September 2016)

Desweiteren stellt sich auch die Frage, brauchen alle Lager die gleiche Vorspannung? Wegen der bescheidenen Erfahrung mit Canyons Ersatzteilelieferung (musste ein halbes Jahr auf die Pivot Washer warten), habe ich immer Enduro Bearings oder auch mal so No-Name Lager verbaut. Fraglich ist nun, ob die die gleiche Vorspannung benötigen, wie die von Canyon verkauften. Enduro Bearing schreibt z.B. das ihre Angular Contact Lager etwas mehr Vorspannung brauchen. Ob nun auch mehr, wie die von Canyon, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (2. September 2016)

Ich würde die Schraube mal kürzen, ein Versuch ist es wert.Und wenn es das war, werden dir Hunderte Lux-Fahrer auf ewig dankbar sein!!
Bin mir fast sicher das es so sein muss. Hab auchma spasshalber bei mir das Drehmoment gemessen wie ich diese Schraube angezogen hab.
Die liess sich auch mit 10mn nicht lösen, habs dann gelassen weil bei mir ja nix mehr knackt. Soviel ist aber nicht zur Nachahmung empfohlen!!


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. September 2016)

So, morgen ist letzter Biketag im Urlaub. Mittlerweile nur-noch-mit-Kopfhöhrern erträgliches fahren möglich. Nun auch durch seitliches Anhauchen des Hinterbaus im Stand reproduzierbar. Vermutlich ist sein ein paar Ausfahrten nun auch das Fett weg.

Also:

* komplette neue Lager vor 2.5 Wochen eingebaut --> knarzfrei
* zwei Ausfahrten in den heimischen Bergen --> leichtes knarzen
* mehrere Ausfahrten auf Elba --> knarzen wird lauter, kann aber im Stand nicht reproduziert werden
* nach nun fast zwei Wochen Elba deutlisches Spiel der Haupachse, das Knarzen ist in einer Lautstärke, geht nur noch mit Kopfhörer. Hört sich an, als wenn der Rahmen gleich bricht.

Das ist nun der dritte oder vierte Lagersatz der wohl durch ist (der originale war auch nach ein paar Wochen durch)

Was mich aber so wirklich nervt, habe ja im Frühling naiver Weise meiner Frau ja auch ein Lux aufgebaut. Habe jetzt zwei solche Fahrwerke daheim rumstehen. Der Rahmen meiner Frau ist noch unauffällig, im gleichen Alter war mein Rahmen schon das erste Mal durch mit dem Hauptlager.

Habe kurz mal mit dem Gedanken gespielt, man könne ja mal Canyon kontaktieren. Habe aber die Idee wegen 0.1% iger Erfolgsaussicht gleich wieder verworfen. Mein Rahmen stand ja schon ein halbes Jahr wegen Canyons Unfähigkeit auf Lager befindliche Ersatzteile zu verschicken im Keller. Vielleicht doch einfach als Lehrgeld bezahlt ablegen und mir einen neuen Rahmen von einem anderen Hersteller besorgen. Bei der Canyon Variante rege ich mich vermutlich bloß auf.


----------



## Hinouf (7. September 2016)

Denke du hast einfach Pech gehabt. Meiner knarzt nur sporadisch. Ist mir momentan wurscht. Hab null Spiel und bin noch mit den ersten Lagern unterwegs. Hab jetzt auch schon ein paar Höhenmeter drauf und bei uns ist es eigentlich immer bocksteil. Der von deiner Frau scheint ja auch besser zu sein...


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. September 2016)

Na ja, der Rahmen meiner Frau wurde im Juni aufgebaut, meiner vor 1.5 Jahren. Zudem ist ihr Fahrleistung doch etwas geringer. Also da Vergleiche ziehen? Wenn dann was bei ihr ist, dass würde mich so richtig nerven. Trainiere eh meist mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## dj_holgie (8. September 2016)

Nachdem ich schon seit Monaten mit dem Knarzen beim Lux zu kämpfen habe, hats bei meinem Canyon Endurace CF mittlerweile auch angefangen .

Habe hier erst das Innenlager vermutet, hat der Wechsel aber auch nichts geholfen.. Was hier geholfen hat war das Innenlager beim Einbau nicht zu fetten, nur etwas Carbon Montagepaste und habe beim Kurbel Einbau anderes Fett verwendet. Werde ich beim Lux die Tage auch nochmal ausprobieren, zusammen mit den anderen Tipps hier, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## hermann6502 (8. September 2016)

Mein Lux läuft jetzt bereits seit mehr als 5500 Km weitestgehend problemlos. Ganz im Anfang hatte ich mal kurzzeitig ein leichtes rhythmisches Knacken, dass sich aber durch Ignorieren von selbst erledigt hat. In letzter Zeit hatte ich dann ab einer bestimmten Kurbelbelastung wieder ein Knackgeräusch. Diesmal hat Ignorieren allerdings nichts gebracht. Ich habe dann den Dämpfer und die Kurbeln demontiert, alles gründlich gereinigt und neu gefettet und seitdem ist Ruhe. Die Lager sind immer noch die ersten und laufen bis jetzt rund und ohne Spiel.
Kurzzeitige Knack- bzw. Knarzgeräusche habe ich eigentlich bei all meinen Rädern mal gehabt, selbst bei meinem ersten Alu-Hardtail 1991. Carbonrahmen scheinen insgesamt etwas anfälliger zu sein. Mein Carbon-Hardtail knarzt auch gelegentlich, dass kommt allerdings vom Sitzrohr bzw. Sattelstütze. Abhilfe schafft da regemäßiges Säubern und neue Montagepaste.
Das was Stefan beschreibt, scheint allerdings eine andere Ursache zu haben. Ignorieren oder ein bisschen Fett werden da vermutlich nicht mehr weiterhelfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ScottRog69 (9. September 2016)

Moinsen! Nunja, bei mir hat sich das Knacken ein für allemal erledigt! Habe mein Lux heute nach 2 1/4 Jahren mit gerade mal 1800km verkauft. Bin quasi mitz einem Blauen Auge davon gekommen. Hat einfach keinen Spaß gemacht und war ja auch 2mal für 4 Wochen in der Zeit bei Canyon. Ich bin fertig mit "Versender Bikes" Ich warte, spare und handel lieber ein bisserl... oder entscheide mich für ein Vorjahres Modell. Hauptsache... vor Ort beim Händler gekauft. Keine Böcke mehr laufend zu schrauben oder wegen Knacksne mit Kopfhörern zu fahren. Allseits Knackfreie Fahrt euch..... Rog.


----------



## Nomadbiker (9. September 2016)

Na da wird sich dein Käufer aber freuen!! Hoffe du hast ihm soviel Nachlass gegeben das er sich noch en Kopfhörerset leisten kann .


----------



## ScottRog69 (10. September 2016)

Ihr werdet es nicht glauben... ich habe es ihm offen gelegt. Er war 15min. Testfahren. Es war o.k.  Auf Strasse und Feldweg flach. Waren vorgestern noch kleine Tour fahren mit Frau und Kind im Hänger.  Chefin hat gegrinst... hat immer gesagt geschieht dir recht. Man kauft kein teures Rad online. Willst auch nicht das die leute sich bei dir beraten lassen und ihren Kram dann bestellen oder im Baumarkt holen. Sie hatte recht....


----------



## Nomadbiker (10. September 2016)

Die Chefin hat immer recht!!!Das eigentliche Problem von Canyon ( und dann später von den Käufern!) ist das Sie nirgends erwähnen das man schon fahrradtechnisch einigermaßen begabt sein sollte um ein Bike von denen zu kaufen. Stattdessen nur Marketingblabla und schöne Bilder. Das sorgt halt erstma für Umsatz. Das Lux issn tolles Bike, keine Frage. Aber wenn dann ma was dran ist muß jeder eher wenig technisch Begabter sein Bike in einen Karton stecken, nach Koblenz schicken und dann ca 4 Wochen warten, am besten mitten in der Saison, das ist doch völlig irre . Wenn Leute hier ihr Canyonbike verkaufen, quasi aus Verzweifelung oder ein halbes Jahr auf ein Ersatzteil warten müssen ( zb. den Pivot Washer; allein das Wort is schon beknackt!!) is das schon echt ein Armutszeugniss für Canyon!! Ich denke mal 95% werden mit ihrem Luxbike keine Probleme haben, aber die 5% mit ihren bekannten Knackproblemen lässt Canyon doch ganzschön im Regen stehen. Echt Schwach!!!


----------



## H8machine (11. September 2016)

Das Lux ist mein 4tes Canyon, hatte vorher mit keinem Probleme, war immer zu 100% zufrieden. Seitdem Lux sieht das bei mir anders aus, wollte mir eigentlich noch ein Hardtail von Canyon holen. Ist aber ein Specialized geworden aufgrund des Ärgers mit dem Lux und dem Service seitens Canyons. Rennrad ebenso andere Marke. Ich denke die werdens irgendwann merken.


----------



## ScottRog69 (11. September 2016)

Mein Rennrad ist von votec auch Carbon. Zwar versand aber für den Preis Top. Da knackst nix. . 1800km drauf. Und jetzt... habe ich fürs Lux als Ersatz mich für ein Norco Optik in 27.5 entschieden. We will see....


----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2016)

Verstehe den Zusammenhang zwischen Versender und Knacken nicht so ganz. Ein Bike vom Händler kann genauso knacken und dann kommt es ganz auf den Händler an, ob er bessere Ideen zur Knackbeseitigung hat. Ich kenne ein von dem würde nur kommen "ist halt carbon"...Im Zweifelsfall muss er es dann auch einschicken und es ist quasi das gleiche wie mit einem Versender Bike.

Mir wäre der Aufpreis es einfach nicht Wert, ich brauche den Service wie Sattelhöhe und richtigen Sag einstellen beim Händler nicht. 
Aber man sollte natürlich schon Schrauben können, das Fahrrad wegen einen Kettenwechsel und wegen einer Speiche einzuschicken macht kein Sinn.


----------



## ScottRog69 (17. September 2016)

Babbel.... Mir geht es darum...  Das der Händler um die Ecke ist und nicht 180km in Koblenz. Da... wo ich schnell und unkompliziert hin kann.  Bis auf Lager auspressen/ schlagen sowie Dämpfer und Gabel Service.... Kann ich alles selbst.


----------



## dj_holgie (17. September 2016)

Ja, dann gehe ich zum Händler und der schickt es dann zum Hersteller, weil er auch nicht weiterkommt. Oder ist die These, dass Händler Bikes allgemein von höhere Qualität sind und nicht knacken? Den Zusammenhang würde ich nicht automatisch ziehen.. gerade weil die Ursachen auch vielfältig sein können.

Das mit den Schrauben war nicht auf dich bezogen, eher allgemein auf Versender Bikes.. hier im Forum liest man ja die wildesten Sachen, wo die Leute wirklich wegen Speichen zentrieren das komplette Bike einschicken, was man bei jedem Händler für 10€ machen kann..


----------



## herbypublic (17. September 2016)

So, ich klinke mich nun auch mal in die Diskussion ein. Fahre ebenfalls seit dem heurigen Frühjahr ein Lux CF 9.9 Team (Modell 2015).
Erst mal vorneweg, das Rad fährt sich genial, hat meine Erwartungen sogar noch übetroffen. Aber ich muß natürlich dazu sagen, dass mein Sprung von einem 2007er Ultimate CF Hardtail ziemlich groß und ich daher leicht begeisterungsfähig war.

Trotz aller Freude über den genialen Hobel schlich sich bald ein Zweifel ein, weil das Rad so nach und nach zu knacken begann. Zuerst kaum merkbar, nach einigen kleineren Renneinsätzen und zuletzt der Sellaronda Hero heuer mit einer gehörigen Schlammpackung dann dauerhaft, laut und extrem nervig. Gefühlsmäßig kam das knarzen, das sich vor allem im Wiegetritt bemerkbar macht aus dem Bereich des Hinterbaus und ich hatte ziemlich schnell die diversen Lagerpunkte in Verdacht. Da ist man ja als Fully-Newbie erstmal vorsichtig und zerlegt die Teile, die man nicht so gut kennt nur ungern. Hab das dann aber trotzdem getan und alles mit korrekten Drehmomenten, Loctite bzw. Fett an den richtigen Stellen wieder zusammengesetzt. Ergebnis: Es knackt immer noch, auch ein Anziehen leicht über dem angegebenen Drehmoment brachte nix. Ein Video auf dem GMBN hat mich dann einen Schritt weiter gebracht (



) . Ca. bei Minute 3 widmet sich Marc Beaumont dem Fully Hinterbau. Vor allem die Prüfung mit leichtem seitlichen Druck aufs Tretlager, wobei man Lenker und Sattel mit den Händen fixiert, ließ mich das Knarzen exakt reproduzieren. Damit verengte sich mein Verdach auf das Hauptschwingenlager oder Tretlager. Hab dann mal flugs die Kurbel ausgebaut und die Probe mit seitlichem Druck auf den Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich wiederholt. Knarzen war immer noch da und Tretlager damit ausgeschlossen. Hab das Hauptschwingenlager nochmal zerlegt, alles perfekt gefettet und fixiert und nochmal probiert und Knarzen war immer noch da wie vorher. Da hatte ich mich eigentlich schon mit dem Gedanken angefreundet neue Lager zu bestellen und die alten raus und die neuen reinzupressen ... inkl. nötigem Werkzeug und fehlendem Know-How doch eine Aufgabe vor der ich Respekt hatt(b)e. In dem Moment erinnerte ich mich an ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Rennrad vor einer Weile, da hatte der Schnellspanner für Probleme gesorgt. Also hab ich mal probiert die Steckachse etwas lockerer zu schrauben und siehe da das Knacken wurde deutlich weniger, war aber immer noch da. Damit hatte sich mein Verdacht auf einmal verschoben. Hab kurzerhand mal das Schaltauge abgeschraubt und siehe da, das Knarzen war komplett weg. Beim Testen mit seitlichem Druck aufs Tretlager nix mehr, kein Mucks. Bei genauerer Inspektion der Schaltaugen-Schraube hatte ich den Eindruck, dass die nicht ganz exakt eingeschraubt war und sich das Gewinde leicht abgenutzt hatte. Jedenfalls hab ich probiert die Schraube nochmal anzuziehen mit etwas mehr Drehmoment und zack war das ding abgebrochen. Naja, hab online gleich Ersatz bestellt (Schaltauge & Schraube Nr.21) und werd nach Einbau dann berichten.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn, vielleicht mag der eine oder andere von euch einfach mal überprüfen ob das ganze nicht doch von der Verschraubung des Schaltauges kommt. Die hält ja nebenbei auch die Kontermutter der Steckachse fest! Bin schon gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (21. September 2016)

servus; 
Ich such noch einen Umwerfer am Lux, der 24/38 bzw 22/36 schaltet bei 10fach Kasette und Zugabgang nach vorne. Bei meiner Suche nur den Shimano SLX Umwerfer FD-M677-D und den SRAM GX 11-speed Front Derailleur - High Direct Mount, Front Pull gefunden der aber leider noch nicht bestellbar ist und ich weiss auch nicht sicher ob 11fach Umwerfer an 10fach Kasette passt. Gibts da noch andere Umwerfer die passen? Bzw. ist das mit einem Zugabgang nach unten sauber gelöst beim Lux. Auf den Bildern geht doch der Zug unterm Tretlager her und danach erst ins Unterrohr, ist das ok so oder gibts da Schwierigkeiten dabei?Wär schön wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen kann


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. September 2016)

Der SLX Umwerfer scheint in mehreren Shops sofort verfügbar zu sein. Z.B. hier

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...werfer-fd-m677-direct-mount-side-swing-454380


----------



## Nomadbiker (21. September 2016)

ja danke ich weiss, bei Bike Discount hab ich ihn auch schon auf der Merkliste.Ich meinte der SRAM GX 11-speed Front Derailleur - High Direct Mount, Front Pull ist nirgendswo verfügbar! und ob der passt (11fach Umwerfer für 10fach Kasette) weiss ich auch nicht. Was hast du fürn Umwerfer drauf?


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. September 2016)

Glaube momentan ist ein GX 10fach bottom pull drauf. Vorher war mal ein XO bottom pull drauf, den hat es mir aber bei einem Rennen geschrottet.

Finde die SRAM Umwerfer insgesamt nicht so toll, kein Wunder das die 1fach propagieren


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. September 2016)

beim x0 war es ein dual pull, da gibt's glaub ich gar keinen bottom pull.


----------



## Nomadbiker (21. September 2016)

Also läuft bei dir der Zug unten ums Tretlager rum und an an der vorderen Unterseite des Unterrohrs in den Rahmen rein, ist das richtig?1?
Wenn das problemlos geht mach ichs eventuell auch! Ich hab im Moment nämlich noch einen X0 Top-pull Umwerfer drauf( von meinem alten Bike), der läuft bei mir am Sattelrohr hoch und zwischen der wippe und Rahmen durch ans Oberrohr. Zug schleift leider aber an der wippe, sonst hätt ich ihn drin gelassen!! 


__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Finde die SRAM Umwerfer insgesamt nicht so toll, kein Wunder das die 1fach propagieren


Ja aber das können Sie!! Wenn ich dagegen überleg was für eine lächerliche kleine Bandbreite die Shimano 2x11 Gruppe hat ( noch weniger als die alte 2x10 Gruppe) ,dann denk ich mir schon ob die Strategen bei shimano überhaupt mal selber Fahrrad fahren. Ich fahr Mountainbike; da brauch ich Bandbreite und keine superenggestuften Gänge.


----------



## __Stefan__ (21. September 2016)

ja, unten rum. Dafür ist der Rahmen, neben Front Pull, eigentlich auch vorgesehen. Oben rum ist "kreativ" ;-)

Man kann Shimano 2x11 vorne auch problemlos mit 36-24 fahren. Dann hat man mit 11-40 eigentlich die gleich Bandbreite, wie bei 2x10 mit 36-22 und 11-36. Zudem aber im oberen Ritzelbereich nicht diesen einen großen Sprung, der mich nervt. Systemgewicht ist halt dann nur wieder höher, deswegen habe ich bei meiner Frau ihrem Lux 10fach verbaut.

Ich werde jetzt dann auf Di2 11fach wechseln, allerdings am HT. Die enge Abstufung ist für mich recht wichtig, weswegen 1fach SRAM für mich nie in Frage kommen würde.


----------



## Nomadbiker (21. September 2016)

Ja ok danke für die Infos. Jeder hat halt seine eigenen Vorlieben, klar wenn du eher racemässig unterwegs bist,und dich die grossen Gangsprünge stören passt das Shimanokonzept wahrscheinlich besser. Ich fahr halt gerne lange Touren, am liebsten gespickt mit elend langen Anstiegen und Rampen dazwischen und danach flowig Bergab. Auf der Rückfahrt gehts auch oft übern Asphalt wieder Heim. Eilig hab ichs dabei meistens nicht.
Für mich zählt deswegen vor allem die Bandbreite, sonst geh ich an den Rampen ein und auffer Asphaltbahn strampel ich mich tot.
Ich selber fahr momentan komplett Sram X0 2x10 mit 24/38 und hinten eine Praxis Works mit 11-40 und muss sagen das funzt einwandfrei.
Hatte auch schon vorne 22/38 drauf aber die Gangsprünge von Groß auf klein waren selbst mir zu Heftig.


----------



## jogislo (22. September 2016)

I hope you guys don't mind if I write in English, as my German writing is anything but good (feel free to answer in German as I can understand it just fine, but as I wrote, writing it is not my strong side ). 
I just got my new Lux 8.9 few weeks ago, and for now it's all great (lets hope it stays like this), but I'm wondering what's the point of having option for in-frame wires, and then running rear brake cable outside on frame. So considering there seems to be one free/empty channel inside of frame, I was thinking to actually get rear brake "cable" through this in-frame channel and under bottom bracket out toward rear brake. Would you think that would be possible, or did anyone ever think on doing this?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (22. September 2016)

sure, it's probably possible. All my ports are occupied but if you ride a 1by setup you'll have that one port open. You'd just have to take care of potential rattling.

Not sure if this would make a bike prettier. Would look strange to me, especially the external part once the tube leaves the bottom port and goes to the break.


----------



## Nomadbiker (23. September 2016)

Servus, versuche grade die Züge am Lux sinnvoll zu verlegen, kann mir einer sagen ob man an dem verbauten Dämpfer Fox Factory Float DPS Remote 2016 die Zuganlenkung für den Remotehebel  am Dämpfer umdrehen kann, das heisst nach oben??


----------



## H8machine (23. September 2016)

@herbypublic  gestern neue Bremsbeläge montiert und bei der Gelegenheit gleichmal Schaltauge und Steckachseneinsatz gereinigt und mit Schmatze montiert - heutige Ausfahrt ( knappe 50 km )  - kaum Geknarze. War auf jeden Fall deutlich ruhiger der Karren, werds mal im Auge bzw Ohr behalten


----------



## Nomadbiker (23. September 2016)




----------



## Nomadbiker (23. September 2016)

So leider wieder 2 Stunden sinnlos rumgegoogelt um Infos zu bekommen ob man das so Umbauen kann. Nix gefunden; Schei..drauf ab in die Werkstatt und drauf losgeschraubt wie früher. Und was soll ich sagen ,man kann. Is ein bisschen Tricky weil der Drehmechanismus unter Vorspannung steht, aber so gefällt mir das optisch besser als wenn der Zug Untenrum an der Trinkflasche  langläuft. Leider muss man den Zug aber ein bisschen länger lassen so wie aufm Foto weil der beim Einfedern bis zum Anschlag sonst zu kurz wird.


----------



## herbypublic (26. September 2016)

@H8machine 
Kleines Update auch von meiner Seite. Neues Schaltauge 21 plus Schraube sind die Woche eingetrudelt. Hab's heute montiert (Schraube mit Loctite mittelfest & 6NM Drehmoment, Kontaktpunkte von Schraube und Schaltauge mit dem Rahmen gefettet)  und bei einer kurzen Testfahrt war des Gefährt mucksmäuschenstill. Nicht mal ansatzweise war mehr ein Knarzen zu  vernehmen. Werde es die Woche bei ein paar härteren Testrunden noch auf Herz und Nieren prüfen und dann nochmal berichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbypublic (2. Oktober 2016)

So nach einer Woche mit ein paar "knackigen" aber lautlosen Ausfahrten mein Zwischenresümee. Mit neuem, ordentlich gefettetem (Finish Line Teflon Fett) und mit korrektem Drehmoment plus Loctite mittelfest verschraubtem Schaltauge 21 traue ich mich zu sagen, dass ich mein Lux absolut knacks- und knarzfrei bekommen habe. Kein Laut mehr im Wiegetritt. Hatte also (in meinem Fall) nix mit den Lagern zu tun, obwohl ich fast sicher war, dass ich das Geräusch dort lokalisiert hatte ... wie sehr man sich täuschen kann! Immerhin hab ich bei der Gelegenheit geübt meine Hinterbau ordentlich zu warten 

Falls sich was tut, oder das Geräusch zurückkehrt werde ich mich natürlich hier melden. 

Vielleicht ja eine Hoffnung für den einen oder anderen der am Knarzen des Lux verzweifelt! Und der Canyon Support, der ja hier mitliest, könnte den Tip seiner Support-Crew zukommen lassen, das würde wahrscheinlich manchen Kunden nicht verzweifeln lassen.


----------



## H8machine (4. Oktober 2016)

Kurzer Zwischenstand bezüglich Lieferzeit Main Pivot Washer: bestellt 13.05 2016 --voraussichtlich lieferbar ab Februar 2017 laut heutigem Telefonat. Ist doch einfach lächerlich


----------



## bartos0815 (4. Oktober 2016)

H8machine schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand bezüglich Lieferzeit Main Pivot Washer: bestellt 13.05 2016 --voraussichtlich lieferbar ab Februar 2017 laut heutigem Telefonat. Ist doch einfach lächerlich


wozu auch das lager mit centartikel vollräumen, mit denen sich kein geld verdienen lässt....
willkommen bei canyon, die nummer eins im service!


----------



## __Stefan__ (4. Oktober 2016)

Wahnsinn, und ich dachte die 6 Monate Wartezeit bei mir wären schon die Spitze gewesen.

Das Frustrierende, die Dinger haben sie ja auf Lager. Nur nicht im System als Ersatzteil verbucht. Haben sie anscheinend immer noch nicht geschafft zu übertragen.


----------



## H8machine (4. Oktober 2016)

Hatte bei den anderen Canyons nie Probleme gehabt aber jetzt der Ärger mit dem Lux. Ich werde mir keins mehr kaufen. Der Service bzw Ersatzteilservice ist unter aller Sau.


----------



## Dominic_CH (4. Oktober 2016)

Seit froh, dass ihr in Deutschland wohnt. Ich habe am 24.8.2016 auch Washer und Lager bestellt, aber bis jetzt noch nicht mal eine korrekte AB erhalten. Zuert hiess es wegen Lieferung in die Schweiz brauchen sie eine Freigabe. Dann hat es geheissen sollte gehen. AB erhalten aber einige Teile gefehlt, SupportChat Mitarbeiter kann die Teile wegen nicht genügend Berechtigung nicht hinzufügen. Nach einer weiteren Woche hiess es aus Markenrechtlichen gründen nicht möglich. Seit einer Woche warte ich wieder auf irgend eine Rückmeldung.

Ich habe damals mitgeteil bekommen gewisse Teile wenige, gewisse anfang 2017 und gewisse Nachlieferung unbekannt.

Laut aussage Canyon selber sind sie verpflichtet während der 2Jahre Gewährleistungsfrist Ersatzteile fïr die Fahrräder verfügbar zu haben.... So viel dazu....

Bei mir nach über einem Monat nicht mal eine richtige AB mit Zahlauftrag, dass ich die Teile zumindest mal für mich erfasst sind. Geschweige von erhalten....

Und jeder im Chat oder am Tel gibt es an einen Kollegen weiter, wo man dann keine Antwort erhält oder wieder etwas wiedersprüchliches und darauf dann keine Antwort mehr...
Zum Glück ist das Canyon Servicecenter zertifiziert.
Contact Centre Certified EN15838

Ich habe mir ein Canyon gekauft, weil ich alles selber mache am Bike. Dass ich aber nicht mal Teile dazu erhalte, damit hätte ich nicht gerechnet...

Falls ja mal ein Canyon Mitarbeiter hier liesst, würde ich mich auf eine PN freuen.


----------



## dj_holgie (30. Oktober 2016)

Mein Lux ist jetzt in Koblenz zur "Geräuschanalyse".. 

Ich hab jedenfalls ALLES ausprobiert und das Knacken nicht wegbekommen (Hinterbau Lager, Innenlager, Schaltauge, Pedale, Kurbelblätter, Sattelstütze, etc...) , evtl. bildet sich auch gerade ein Riss im Rahmen, gesehen hat man aber noch nichts.

Angeblich wird bei der Geräuschanalyse jedes einzelne Lager überprüft und neu gefettet, bin mal gespannt ob die was hinbekommen.

Kostet normal 100€, wenn das Bike aber relativ neu ist kann man sich auch auf einen vernünftigen Preis einigen vor Ort. Werde auf jeden Fall beim Abholen eine Testfahrt machen und wenn das Knacken nicht weg ist können Sie das Bike direkt behalten.


----------



## herbypublic (30. Oktober 2016)

dj_holgie schrieb:


> Mein Lux ist jetzt in Koblenz zur "Geräuschanalyse"..
> 
> Ich hab jedenfalls ALLES ausprobiert und das Knacken nicht wegbekommen (Hinterbau Lager, Innenlager, Schaltauge, Pedale, Kurbelblätter, Sattelstütze, etc...) , evtl. bildet sich auch gerade ein Riss im Rahmen, gesehen hat man aber noch nichts.
> 
> ...



Schade dass in Deinem Fall der Schaltaugen/Steckachsenaufnahme-Tipp augenscheinlich nicht gefruchtet hat. Bin schon gespannt, was die Geräuschanalyse zu Tage fördert. Mein Lux ist seither komplett geräuschfrei auch nach mehreren scharfen Ausfahrten.


----------



## filiale (30. Oktober 2016)

Vor allem wäre es interessant zu wissen was es letztendlich gewesen ist, sofern Canyon das Problem findet.


----------



## dj_holgie (31. Oktober 2016)

War heute in Koblenz und hab das Lux wieder abgeholt und siehe da das Knacken ist tatsächlich verschwunden:

Fahrrad abgegeben am 17.10, allerdings ohne Termin, dafür sind 2 Wochen Bearbeitungszeit voll in Ordnung, laut Werkstatt ist auch viel wegen der Inventur hängengeblieben, denke mal ohne die Inventur die eine Woche zuvor war wäre es schneller gegangen. Ist allerdings auch Off-Season, von daher darf man schon kürzere Zeiten erwarten.

Laut Rechnung getauscht wurden die zwei Hauptschwingenlager "bearing 15x28x7 7902VRD" und ein Main Pivor Washer. Also Werkstatt intern haben sie die Lager auf jeden Fall auf Lager, übel für die Leute die da ein halbes Jahr drauf warten müssen.

Ich hatte die Lager nur nicht auf dem Schirm, da ich sie ein paar Monate davor in Eigenregie schon ausgetauscht hatte und deshalb sie als Knackquelle ausgeschlossen hatte.. Tja, dumm gelaufen.. Scheint wohl bei jedem was anderes zu knacken, scheint kein generelles Problem zu geben. Zumindestens wars bei mir nicht das Schaltauge.. Mache mir jetzt allerdings etwas Sorgen um die Haltbarkeit dieser Lager, da ich auch viel im Matsch und Dreck fahre. Da scheint die Haltbarkeit schon arg eingeschränkt zu sein, allen Dichtungen zum trotz.

Gekostet hat das ganze jetzt 62,93€ inklusive Jahresinspektion, was ich sehr fair finde. Bei der Gelegenheit direkt noch das Exceed + Fatbike Probe gefahren und obendrein noch ne komplette Vermessung Top Beratung bekommen, ich muss sagen in dem Bereich hat Canyon echt aufgerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H8machine (4. November 2016)

H8machine schrieb:


> Kurzer Zwischenstand bezüglich Lieferzeit Main Pivot Washer: bestellt 13.05 2016 --voraussichtlich lieferbar ab Februar 2017 laut heutigem Telefonat. Ist doch einfach lächerlich


 Man möge es kaum glauben, ich habe soeben eine Versandbestätigungsmail bekommen.
So schnell, unglaublich.


----------



## filiale (4. November 2016)

ist bestimmt nur eine fehlgeleitete email [emoji6]


----------



## Nomadbiker (7. November 2016)

Ach du scheiße, da muss was völlig ausm Ruder gelaufen sein bei Canyon .


----------



## Dominic_CH (11. Dezember 2016)

Eine Frage an alle die mit einem FOX Fahrwerk unterwegs sind.

Der FOX Float CTD Dämpfer ist ja seitens Canyon sehr soft abgestimmt. Sprich Velocity Tune Low und Rebound Tune Low. 
Rebound Tune low mag ja ganz gut sein, aber dass das Druckstufentunig low gewählt wurde ist für mich nicht ganz verständlich. Im Climb Mode ist kein wesentlicher unterschied zu Trail feststellbar und auf der Strasse wippt es dann doch merklich.

Hat von euch schon jemand das Velocity Tune auf Firm oder Super Firm (nahe Lockout) gemacht? was sind eure erfahrungen damit?

Und wie oft macht ihr einen grossen Service?

Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken einen Service machen zu lassen und dann das Tuning zu ändern.


----------



## Nomadbiker (11. Dezember 2016)

Kann es sein das dein Dämpfer nicht richtig funktioniert...... also bei mir ist der Fox im Trailmod deutlich härter und im Climb fast Komplett zu


----------



## Nomadbiker (11. Dezember 2016)

Hab aber den 2016er Dämpfer. Was fürn Baujahr ist dein Lux?


----------



## Dominic_CH (12. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe das 2015

Mein Dämpfercode lautet
CTCY =
*2015 Factory Series FLOAT 
2015, FLOAT-K F-S, iCTD BV LV, Canyon, M31 Lux CF, 7.250, 1.750, VTL, RTL, 175, 16*

Ist zwar die elektronische Varaiante hat aber nichts mit dem Setting zu tun, das tuning ist wirklich sehr soft gewählt von Canyon.

Der 2016 Dämpfer hat ja eben das quasi Lockout erhalten.
Spannend wäre trotzdem welches Setting Canyon gewählt hat. kannst du den 4stelligen Code vom Dämpfer angeben, damit man vergleichen kann.


----------



## Nomadbiker (12. Dezember 2016)

Bei mir am 2016 Dämpfer steht Custom Tune ID C2MS wenn es dir hilft. Hab zwar keinen direkten Vergleich aber der Dämpfer ist genau richtig abgestimmt mit 3 klar definierten Modi.


----------



## Dominic_CH (12. Dezember 2016)

Deine Tunin ID ergibt
*2016, FLOAT DPS, F-S, K, Remote Down LV, Canyon, M31 - Lux CF, 7.250, 1.750, CL, RL, Climb F, Gold Logo*

Nebst dem das die 2016er Dämpfer eine anderes innenleben haben und von FOX das nahezu Lockout angepriesen wird.
Hat dein Dämpfer den Climb Mode mit Tune Firm, was heisst das eben die Dämpfung in diesem Modus stärker ist.
Bei mir ist der Velocity Tune Low und nur wenig gedämpft.

Das macht dann eben den Unterschied, dass es bei mir keine grossen Unterschiede der drei Stufen gibt und auch im Climb Mode wippt und du eben mit mehr Dämpfung im Climb Mode zufrieden bist 

Dein Dämpfer hat eigentlich die gleichen Tunings wie meiner, sprich Compresion Low und Rebound Low. nur hat dein Dämpfer zwei Ölkammern, eine davon eben nur für den Climb Mode und dieser ist mit Firm stark gedämpft, was aber die anderen beiden Modes nicht beeinflusst.
Bei bis und mit 2015 CTD beeinflusst der Velocity Mode auch in gewissen Massen die anderen Modes... 

Deshalb wären Erfahrungen von vor 2016er LUX Fahrer/innen mit FOX Fahrwerk noch interessant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (12. Dezember 2016)

2015er Lux, bin aber ein Gabel/Dämpfereinstellungsignorant. Nun ja, bin früher ein Spark mit Twinloc gefahren. Der Nudge Dämpfer war zwar ziemlich letztes Jahrzehnt, aber Lockout war Lockout und Trail und Descend (oder wie auch immer die hießen) waren eindeutig zu unterscheiden.

Nun, sowohl bei der CTD Gabel, als auch beim Dämpfer merke ich eigentlich kaum Unterschiede zwischen den drei Stufen. Eigentlich recht enttäuschend. Allerdings könnte man da bestimmt mit einem besseren Setup wohl noch mehr rausholen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (12. Dezember 2016)

Wer bis zum Frühjahr wartet kann meinen 2016er Dämpfer im Bikemarkt kaufen. Werde auf DT-Swiss umsteigen, aber nicht weil ich mit dem Dämpfer unzufrieden bin sondern weil meine verbaute 2014er Rockshox-Gabel nit so richtig zum Dämpfer passt.


----------



## Villamil (15. Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mein Lux 8.9 Ende August 2015 bekommen.
Meine Custom Tune ID ist CM2H
Ergibt: 
*2014, FLOAT-K F-S, CTD Remote Down BV LV, Canyon, M31 Lux CF, 7.250, 1.750, VTL, RTL, 175, 16*
Ich kann aber die einzelnen Abkürzungen nicht richtig deuten.
Klar ist schon mal, dass ich im August 2015 einen 2014 Dämpfer bekommen habe.
Mein Eindruck/Erfahrungen mit dem Dämpferverhalten:
- Der Climb Mode ist kein Lockout. Der Dämpfer wippt immer noch mit. Ich würde es mir straffer wünschen.
- Es gibt einen Unterschied von Descent zu Trail. Von Trail zu Climb tue ich mich schwer, einen Unterschied beim Fahren festzustellen.
- Bei der Zugstufeneinstellung ändert sich die ersten 7 Klicks fast nix (angefangen bei Zugstufe ganz offen = wenig Dämpfung), danach zählt jeder Klick.
- Um den Dämpfer relativ "ruhig" zu haben im Climb Mode fahre ich mit 10 bar / 9 Klicks Zugstufe. Ich habe den Eindruck, dass jede Änderung (Druck, Zugstufe, Mode) die anderen beeinflusst.
- Bei der Gabel gibt es einen klareren Unterschied zwischen CTD. Im Climb ist sie zwar nicht ganz blockiert, aber sehr hart. Absolut ausreichend, um Wippen zu unterdrücken.

P.S. Bei mir ist das Knacken im Schwingenlager immer noch weg, zum Glück (siehe meine wenigen Posts). Die genaue Ursache (welche Teile) es verursachen scheint aber bei allen Lux noch immer nicht endgültig geklärt. Ich hoffe Murphys Law schlägt jetzt nicht zu und es kommt wieder, sobald man geschrieben hat, es ist weg


----------



## Dominic_CH (15. Dezember 2016)

@Villamil dein Dämpfer hat die gleichen Eigenschaften wie meiner. Bei Canyon vermutlich seit erscheinen vom LUX unverändert (vor 2016).

Zugstufe Tune low, das heisst der schnellstmögliche Rebound (bei Tune medium oder firm würde der Dämpfer ausfedern)

Druckstufe Tuning low, das ergibt das sensibelste ansprechen in allen 3Modi. Was aber eigentlich von uns nicht gewollt ist. Denn so ist eben vor allem der Climb Mode kein richtiger Climb Mode und das Fahrwerk wippt.

Hier schafft abhilfe das Druckstufetuning (Velocity Tune) von Low auf medium oder firm zu ändern.

Also von VTL auf VTM oder VTF.

Ich werde meinen Dämpfer im Januar einsenden und die Druckstufe auf Firm ändern lassen (dort wo ich in der Schweiz meine FOX Elemente zum Service sende gibt es auch noch ein Superfirm welches mit den Profis entwickelt wurde, davon wurde mir aber im ersten Schritt abgeraten da dadurch die Druckstufe in allen Modi höher wird).


----------



## Villamil (16. Dezember 2016)

@Dominic CH
Da haben wir beide wohl ein ähnliches "Problem".

Beim Velocity Tune wird wohl das Ventil im Dämpfer umgebaut (ich habe bei Fox die Zeichnung für "Valving Assy" heruntergeladen). Die Zeichungen gibt es für verschiedene Settings wie eben VTL / RTL.
Da ich mir schon mal überlegt habe das Remote vom Dämpfer abzubauen, da mich irgendwie der "Zugsalat" am Rad stört, habe ich noch in Erinnerung, dass beim Nutzen des Remote die Voreinstellung des Trailmodes (soft/medium/firm) über die Länge von einem kleinen Bolzen fix eingestellt wird. Wird der Dämpfer ohne Remote genutzt, gibt es dafür ein Einstellrad.
Zwei Fragen dazu:
- Welches setting für den Trailmode ist werksseitig eingebaut (soft/medium/firm)?
- Ändert sich damit auch das gesamte Verhalten des Dämpfers? (Was ja irgendwie bei allen anderen Einstellungen so ist).


----------



## Dominic_CH (16. Dezember 2016)

@Villamil 

Welche Trailstufe werkseitig verbaut ist weiss ich auch nicht, wenn man der angehängten Grafik glaubt medium, aber ob das offiziell ist?

Vermutlich ist es wie du sagst und es ändert sich auch geringfügig. Da ja im prinzip 3Wege im Dämpfer vorhanden sind welche jeweils mit dem CTD freigegeben werden. Ist mit Trail adjust diese öffnung verändert wirkt sich dies ja auch im Descent Mode, jedoch nicht so ausgeprägt da die Descentöffnung grösser und direkter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Villamil (19. Dezember 2016)

Die einfachste Lösung ist doch, ich frag einfach mal bei Canyon nach und das hab ich auch schon gemacht.
Die Fragestellung zum CTD Dämpfer:
"Bei dem verbauten Remote muss für die Einstellung der Druckstufendämpfung für den Trailmode ein Setting
(soft/medium/firm) gewählt werden über den Einbau eines Stifts. Welche Voreinstellung ist ab Werk verbaut?
Kann man den Dämpfer so ändern, dass er im Climb Modus straffer ist? (Bei der Gabel ist dies gut gelöst)."

Antwort von Canyon (kam direkt am Folgetag):
"Wir verbauen ab Werk immer einen Base Tune. Einen Umbau kannst du gern vornehmen. Am besten meldest du dich direkt bei Fox, die dir den Dämpfer ändern können. Dies geht schneller als wenn du das Setting über uns abwickelst."

Mit dem "Base Tune" konnte ich nun nix anfangen und ich habe wieder zurückgefragt mit dem Hinweis, die Antwortmöglichkeiten sind soft / medium / firm. Antwort von Canyon steht noch aus.

Ich habe noch etwas bei Canyon im Internet gestöbert und unter Service mit dem Schlagwort "Fox CTD einstellen" gibt es folgende Info:
"Bei vollgefederten 29"´Bikes kommen Stöße aufgrund der größeren Laufräder sehr viel schwächer in das Fahrwek, als bei Bikes mit kleineren Laufrädern. Daher haben unsere 29" Fullys einen Dämpfer mit einem Light-Velocity-Tune. Mit dieser geringeren Druckstufendämpfung funktioniert der Hinterbau sehr sensibel auch beim Klettern z.B. über Wurzelteppiche. Jedoch sind Unterschiede beim CTD weniger spürbar als bei Dämpfern mit höheren Druckstufendämpfungen."

=> stimmt! Deckt sich mit meinen Erfahrungen... ich hätte "Climb" aber trotzedem gerne etwas straffer


----------



## Villamil (20. Dezember 2016)

Canyon hat umgehend nachgelegt (zum letzten Post) und hat geantwortet, dass der CTD Dämper mit Remote im Trailmode die Dämpfung  "medium" hat.


----------



## Dominic_CH (20. Dezember 2016)

Diese Antwort von Canyon würde sich dann wieder mit der Grafik in meinem oberen Post decken, bei welcher bei einem CTD Dämpfer der Trailbalken in der mitte im Bezug auf den verstellbereich des Trailmode eines CTD w/adj steht.


----------



## mot.2901 (27. Dezember 2016)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Mmmmmmm .... das läßt mir jetzt keine Ruhe. Wollte mir gerade selber einen Satz Ersatzlager bestellen und finde auch irgendwie widersprüchliche Information zu der Einbaurichtung. Habe ich vielleicht die letzten Lager verkehrt eingebaut?
> 
> Riderzone schreibt
> 
> ...




Zumindest bei meinem Spectral, waren die original Lager so eingebaut, das der breite Innenring außen war.
Übrigens die orange Dichtung außen, schwarz innen.

Bei den Enduro Bearings ist der breite Innenring außen wenn die schwarze Seite außen ist.
Wobei der Innenring bei den originalen insgesamt dicker ist.


----------



## Villamil (28. Dezember 2016)

Aus technischer Sicht hat das mit der O-Anordnung oder X-Anordnung der Schrägkugellager zu tun.
Auf die Farben der Dichtscheiben würde ich mich nicht unbedingt verlassen.
Es geht um den breiteren Innenring (im Vergleich zum Außenring). Ist dieser bei Montage zu sehen => O-Anordnung (aus meiner Sicht technisch die richtige Anordnung beim Lux).
Ist der breite Innenring auf der von Schrauber abgewandten Lagerseite, d.h. nicht zu sehen bei Montage, dann X-Anordnung (= falsch).

Siehe z.B. Bild 8 bei Schaeffler unter Grundlagen/Wälzlager/Gestaltung der Lagerung
http://medias.schaeffler.com/medias/de!hp.tg.cat/tg_hr*ST4_1652155275#ST4_102604683


----------



## Bubbolino (10. Januar 2017)

Hallo Leute
Ich bin mir am überlegen ob ich mir ein Wheeler oder ein neues Lux zulege.
Fährt jemand von euch per Zufall das 7.9 Race?
Ich frage mich wie denn die neue Foxgabel anspricht die da verbaut ist, oder ob ich wieder auf die RS1 gehen soll??


----------



## Villamil (3. Februar 2017)

Hallo,
ich kann leider nix zum Lux Race 7.9 sagen. Tut mir leid.

Laufräder
Winterzeit ist auch Bastelzeit. Ich habe meine Laufräder (DT "XR1491") umgebaut.
Die originalen 331 Felgen habe ich mit XM481 Felgen (Maulweite 30mm) ersetzt. Bei 28 Loch Felgen in 29" ist die Auswahl nicht so groß...
Die originalen Speichen (306mm; alle Speichen) funktionieren mit den Squorx Head Nippeln und den Scheiben auch bei den neuen Felgen (ideal wären wohl 304mm). Es sind also keine neuen Speichen notwendig.
Die Laufräder machen nach dem Einspeichen und Zentrieren einen sehr stabilen Eindruck (z.B. beim Abdrücken während des Zentrierens).
Die "normalen" 2.25 Reifen machen einen breiteren Eindruck als bei der schmaleren Felge (sollten sie ja auch bei 30mm Maulweite).
Da ich bei dem Wetter mit Ice Spiker Reifen gefahren bin und bei Eis und Schnee sowieso jede Tour anders ist, kann ich zum sonstigen Fahrverhalten noch keine vernünftigen Aussagen machen.

Dämpfer
Als Nachtrag zu der Dikussion mit dem etwas "laschen" Climb Mode habe ich nochmals bei Fox nachgelesen zur SAG Empfehlung für den Dämpfer mit 15-20% (7-10mm). Bei mir musste ich noch etwas Luft nachpumpen, so dass der Dämpfer etwas straffer ist (vorher hatte ich hier auch 25% SAG, wie bei der Gabel). Das Gesamthverhalten (Dämpfung) erscheint mir jetzt stimmiger.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine breiten Felgen mit den Reifen wahrscheinlich mehr Einfluss auf das Fahrverhalten haben als das ganze "Dämpfergefummel".


----------



## debitor (3. Februar 2017)

Hab das Lux 8.9 2014 und bin voll zufrieden.  Macht richtig Spaß das Teil


----------



## Bubbolino (4. Februar 2017)

Es ist das 6.9 Pro Race geworden. Da ich sowieso das meiste tausche, ging es mir hauptsächlich ums Fahrwerk. Die neue SID macht aber einen guten Eindruck bis jetzt, gefahren bin ich nur ganz kurz ein paar Meter. Sie hatte wenigstens Oel drin, jetzt habe ich die Schaumstoffringe auch noch geölt, wobei die kleiner sind als beim Vorgängermodell. Etwas erstaunt war ich über das Rahmengewicht, der war 50gr. leichter als der 2015er.


----------



## H8machine (4. Februar 2017)

Los schiebt mal paar Live Bilder rüber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Ich versuch's mal, da recht bescheidenes Wetter herscht gibt's nur Fotos vorm Haus.
Ach so, Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 9.800 Kg inkl. allem was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.
Geändert wird noch der Radsatz, Reifen kommen wohl auch wieder Schwalbe und ev. baue ich noch Titanachsen in die XTR Pedale.


----------



## Nomadbiker (5. Februar 2017)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Ach so, Gewicht liegt derzeit bei 9.800 Kg inkl. allem was auf den Fotos zu sehen ist.


von 11,2 auf 9,8 Kg?? wie das


----------



## debitor (5. Februar 2017)

Frag ich mich auch  ...


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Eigentlich sieht man ja alle auf den Bildern das geändert wurde, ich kann euch aber gerne weiterhelfen.
Übrigens ist es eine M Grösse. Ich hatte die Originalstütze mit Sattel schnell auf der Waage, das waren über 600 gr. jetzt sind es zusammen gerade noch knapp über 200. Wie schon weiter oben beschrieben, ist ausser Rahmen, Gabel, Dämpfer, Räder und Reifen nichts mehr Original.


----------



## H8machine (5. Februar 2017)

Und trotz der MAXXIS und X1700 unter 10kg? Stark


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Ich wundere mich auch schon. Ist das ein theoretisches Gewicht oder haste das Bike mal an 2 unterschiedliche Waagen gehängt ? Personenwaagen sind da oft recht ungenau wie wir hier im Forum schon feststellen durften.


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Da ist jedes Teil und jede Schraube gewogen und das ganze an die Hängewaage gehängt, von daher passt es.
Übrigens hat Maxxis da echte Schwankungen beim Gewicht der Reifen. Der hinter hat 680 gr. und der vordere 580, dafür ist der hintere fast 2 mm breiter. Der Radsatz hat mit Ventilen die von DT angegebenen 1690gr.


----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Hast Du mal eine Teileliste ? Das wäre mal ein Bike für mich nachdem Radon noch so lange braucht bis es etwas ähnliches anbieten will. Danke.


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Klar habe ich eine, und sorry ich habe mich vertan, der hintere Ikon ist nur 49gr schwerer.




Ich habe gerade gesehen dass die Kette nicht stimmt, verbaut ist eine Eagle 12fach Kette, die hatte ich noch rumliegen. Die Gewichte sind nur aufs Gramm genau, ich brauche da keine Kommastellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (5. Februar 2017)

Bei den Reifen, z.B. Conti Race King mit realen 520gr kannste noch was rausholen, oder die X King mit 550gr. Dann noch die Laufräder locker 100gr leichter. Da sind schon weitere 200-300gr eingespart


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Geplant sind Laufräder um die 1340gr. denke ich. Vorne kommt ein RoRo in 2,25" mit 536gr und hinten für den Anfang ein Thunder Burt in 2,1" mit 406gr. Für den Fall dass der Thunder Burt zickt mit Milch, kommt mein Eclipse Schlauch rein mit 62gr. Laufräder bin ich noch am klären, da gibt es wohl was mit der Crest MK3 Felge mit 28 Speichen oder die Trace 22.


----------



## __Stefan__ (5. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Bei den Reifen, z.B. Conti Race King mit realen 520gr kannste noch was rausholen, oder die X King mit 550gr. Dann noch die Laufräder locker 100gr leichter. Da sind schon weitere 200-300gr eingespart




die Ikons oben müssten aber mit EXO Seitenwände sein, also müsste der Vgl mit den RK Protection gemacht werden


----------



## Bubbolino (5. Februar 2017)

Der Radsatz gefällt mir leider sehr gut, nur ist das Gewicht etwas zu hoch und vor allem sind die Felgen nur 20mm breit. Deshalb plane ich andere Räder. Die Ikon's gingen richtig toll Tubeless, das liegt wohl am Exo.


----------



## debitor (6. Februar 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> die Ikons oben müssten aber mit EXO Seitenwände sein, also müsste der Vgl mit den RK Protection gemacht werden



Macht 100 gramm aus von Race zur Protection Karkasse.
Hatte bisher mit dem X King RACE 2.2 noch keine Platten ( fahre ich aber nur im Sommer ) auf DT Swiss XR 1501 - 20 mm.
Die Kombi rollt sehr gut - was für eine Erleichterung wenn ich die Winterbereifung (Baron 1013 gramm ! / MK II ) ersetze


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

Ich habe erst ein paar RK RS und Prot ausgewogen. Leider sind die Prot im Schnitt deutlich schwerer gewesen.  120-150g Mehrgewicht.

Ob RS reicht oder nicht hängt halt immer von den Bedingungen ab. Beim RK sind die Seitenwände halt schon sehr hoch, gerade die Schulterpartie ist da ziemlich exponiert. Hier - erste Alpenbergkette - haben wir recht viel scharfkantiges Kalkgestein. Da fahre ich lieber mit Protections, keinen Bock auf Seitenwandschlitzer. V.a. weil ich oft in der Mittagspause zum Biken gehen, da kann ich mir Verspätungen durch Reifendefekte nicht leisten. Würde ich z.B. im Pfälzer Wald leben (Sandgestein, recht stumpf), würde ich Racesport fahren. 

Beim Thema Gewicht, habe bestimmt schon 6 oder 7 Ikons auf der Waage gehabt (2.2, EXO, nicht-TubelessReady -> braucht es bei Maxxis nicht), alle so zwischen 580 und 610. Ich wünschte mir, Conti würde sein Protection Karkasse etwas abspecken und mehr Richtung EXO entwickeln. Gerade für so Race Reifen wie dem RK ist die Protection zu viel. Hat schon was von Hartgummireifen manchmal. Na ja, fahre ihn trotzdem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (6. Februar 2017)

Der RK und XK Race sind ja eigentlich auch XC Reifen und nicht unbedingt für die Berge geeignet - schon aufgrund der geringen Luftmenge !
Bei meinen Touren über Forstautobahnen - Waldwege usw. ist der absolut ok.
Auf deinem Terain würde ich mit Race Karkasse sehr warscheinlich auch nicht fahren und auch eher auf TK / MK Kombi gehen.
Ist natürlich alles mit Gewicht verbunden.
Bin jetzt wie gesagt Baron / MK im Winter gefahren und bei den jetzigen Bedingungen mit Schneematsch / Morast / Eis wirklich TOP.
Und ein positiver Effekt - das Gewicht gibt Kraft


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

Race King und geringe Luftmenge? Das ist wohl die großvolumigste Karkasse die es bei 2.2 gibt. De baut ja extrem hoch, klasse Reifen fürs Hardtail. Kann man mit extrem niedrigem Druck fahren, ohne das er schwimmt. Der 2.2er XK dagegen ist ein schon sehr schwächliches Bürschlein.

Und auch wir fahren hier Rennen ;-)


----------



## debitor (6. Februar 2017)

__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Race King und geringe Luftmenge? Das ist wohl die großvolumigste Karkasse die es bei 2.2 gibt. De baut ja extrem hoch, klasse Reifen fürs Hardtail. Kann man mit extrem niedrigem Druck fahren, ohne das er schwimmt. Der 2.2er XK dagegen ist ein schon sehr schwächliches Bürschlein.
> 
> Und auch wir fahren hier Rennen ;-)



OKAY - das wusste ich nun nicht !
Meinst es macht Sinn den X King RACE 2.2 am HR gegen einen R King 2.2 auszutauschen ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

Definitiv, v.a. bei deinem Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Februar 2017)

Jetzt habt ihr mich doch neugierig gemacht. Ginge der 2,2er RK auch auf der 20mm Felge, gibt das was schlaues?


----------



## debitor (6. Februar 2017)

Bubbolino schrieb:


> Jetzt habt ihr mich doch neugierig gemacht. Ginge der 2,2er RK auch auf der 20mm Felge, gibt das was schlaues?



Würde mich auch interessieren da ich noch die "alte" XR 1501 mit 20 mm  MW habe . . .


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

warum sollte das nicht gehen? Bin die auf der alten Crest gefahren (21mm), als auch jetzt auf der neuen Crest MK3 (23mm). Null Unterschied den ich bemerken würde, der Reifen kam auch nicht breiter raus.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Februar 2017)

Wird er nicht etwas breiter auf der 23mm Felge?? Wird er nicht "schwabeliger" auf der schmaleren felge mit weniger Druck??


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

Dann zitiere ich mich mal selber: 



__Stefan__ schrieb:


> Null Unterschied den ich bemerken würde, der Reifen kam auch nicht breiter raus.



Nimm die mal einen Zollstock zur Hand und schau dir an, was 1, 2 oder 3 mm sind. Finde ja den Trend hin zu breiteren Felgen auch nicht so schlecht, aber irgendwo muss man dann das Marketing-Geblubbere schon auch in Relation setzen.


----------



## __Stefan__ (6. Februar 2017)

der RK baut nicht breiter, wie andere 2.2er Reifen. Das große Volumen holt er sich über die Höhe. Von daher passen alle Felgen, die auch sonst für 2.2er reichen. Ich bin den früher schlauchlos auf einer 26er 17er Felge gefahren. Da hat nie was geschwabbelt. Und ich fahre vom Luftdruck her immer am absolut unteren Limit (heute beim 29er und 71kg: 1.15vorne/1.4 hinten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (6. Februar 2017)

Ich fahre auch die alte XR1501 (mit 20mm) und den RK (daher hatte ich ihn Dir ja vorgeschlagen) und komme mit 2.0 bar bei 70kg gut zurecht. Ja er wird theoretisch breiter auf einer 23mm Felge, aber nur unmerklich, die Profilbreite bleibt natürlich gleich. Es geht mehr ums Walgen und die bessere Abstützung der Karkasse bei weniger Druck. Kriegsentscheidend ist es bei 3mm Unterschied aber nicht. Da müßte man schon einen Vergleich zwischen 20 und 30mm anstreben. Das ist dann sehr deutlich zu spüren.


----------



## Bubbolino (6. Februar 2017)

Ok, danke euch für die Infos.


----------



## Bubbolino (11. Februar 2017)

So, es hat sich wieder etwas kleines getan. Ich habe diese Woche die Achsen meiner XTR Pedale durch Titanachsen ersetzt, jetzt bin ich bei 9760gr. Nächste Woche kommt der finale Radsatz und andere Reifen, wohl wieder Thunder Burt hinten und RoRo vorne oder 2 mal Thunder Burt.


----------



## Bubbolino (17. Februar 2017)

So ich glaube jetzt ist so ziemlich fertig, sorry für die bescheidene Foto Qualität.
Die Reifen sind vorne RoRo in 2,25" LiteSkin mit 536 gr. und hinten der Thunder Burt 2.1" LiteSkin mit 406gr. geworden. Beide sind im Moment montiert mit Eclipse Schläuchen ( 60gr. ), werden wohl aber auf Tubeless gewechselt, was zwar wieder etwas schwerer ist, aber ich fahre nicht so gerne mit Schlauch.
Mal schauen was die Zeit bringt mit den Schläuchen. Vorne hatte ich auch einen Thunder Burt montiert, das gefiel mir aber nicht so da der vordere recht schmal ausgefallen ist.
Radsatz ist super leicht geworden und macht er einen sehr steifen Eindruck. Da bin ich per Zufall drangekommen, ich wollte eigentlich einen Radsatz von Felix ( Light Wolf ) nehmen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Schöne Rennfeile,das sieht schon aufm Foto sehr leicht aus.
Auch wenns weh tut ........(mein Lux 10,6kg), was steht denn jetzt als Endgewicht auf der Uhr?


----------



## debitor (18. Februar 2017)

Mein Lux 8.9 hat 10.9 kg in Serie - mit Pedale usw. ca. 11.3 kg.
Ich muss aber sagen - auch wenn es sich blöde anhört, dass ein Reifen mit wenig Rollwiderstand mehr bringt als das ein oder andere Kilo am Rad...


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Mag sein, kommt halt immer drauf wo man fährt. bei uns alles noch verschlammt und teilweise vereist im Wald,da geht mit dem ThunderburtSlick garnix weil noGrip no Fun.


----------



## Bubbolino (18. Februar 2017)

Laut Tabelle und meiner Kofferwaage bin ich bei 9060gr. Wenn ich Tubeless mache werdens wohl um die 9100gr werden, da die Milch schwerer sein wird als die Schläuche. Wenn meine Schulter hält und ich wieder mehr in die Trails gehen kann, kommt wohl hinten wieder ein RaRa drauf, dann wärens rund 9200gr. Wenn ich den zweiten Burt montieren würde, wäre ich sogar unter 9Kg. Alternative wären ja noch Racekings in RS Ausführung wenn Conti das Gewicht besser einhält als Schwalbe


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2017)

Was hast Du jetzt für Naben / Speichen / Felgen (Crest?) und was wiegt der Satz ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bubbolino (18. Februar 2017)

Es sind Extralite Naben, je 28 DT Aerolite Speichen gebunden und verlötet und Crest MK3 Felgen.
Das VR hat 600gr und das HR hat 683 gr. inkl Tubelessband und Tune Ventilen.
Nach den heutigen 30Km muss ich sagen, der Radsatz fühlt sich super an, richtig steif die Dinger. Ich hatte am Anfang bedenken wegen den 28 Speichen das war anscheinend überflüssig. Wobei man muss sehen wie sich der Radsatz auf Dauer verhält.
Ich glaube fast ich montiere hinten wieder einen RaRa, der von meinem Kumpel rollt wie Sau.


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Respekt. Top Gewicht und noch voll Alltagstauglich.
Habe auch sub 10kg angepeilt aber mit versenbarer Sattelstütze, bequemem Sattel und 2fach Antrieb wegen der Bandbreite wird das wohl nix, trotz leichtem Radlaufsatz, Carbonlenker, Formula Bremse und und und


----------



## Bubbolino (18. Februar 2017)

Ja die absenkbare Stütze ist halt schon ein Brocken. Wenn du eine XX Schaltung montierst mit der Next SL in 2 fach wird es wohl auch nicht viel schwerer. Aber wie heisst es so schön, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist, und da ein paar Gramm und wieder ein paar Gramm fallen halt am Schluss schon ins Gewicht.
Wenn ich einen RaRa finde der um 500gr. ist bleibe ich wohl mit Milch unter 9200gr., ich denke mal das ist immer noch ein guter Wert.


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2017)

Ich warte nochmal ob es ein Canyon Exceed Fully oder ein Radon Jaleous Fully zukünftig geben wird...


----------



## Nomadbiker (18. Februar 2017)

Wie wärs denn mit ner Neuversion von Lux.......... is ja auch schon das 4, Modelljahr mitlerweile.


----------



## debitor (18. Februar 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich warte nochmal ob es ein Canyon Exceed Fully oder ein Radon Jaleous Fully zukünftig geben wird...



Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...

LUX = Fully 
EXCEED = Hardtail 

Warum sollen die ihre Modelpolitik ändern ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2017)

Weil sie Ihre Modellpolitik bereits geändert haben ! Aus dem Grand Canyon CF SLX wurde ein Exceed. Das Spectral 29" wurde abgeschafft usw.


----------



## debitor (18. Februar 2017)

Deswegen sag ich s doch... Modelle wurden schon geändert. 
Warum sollte jetzt noch was geändert werden ?


----------



## filiale (18. Februar 2017)

Es muß ja nicht Heute oder Morgen sein...August sehen wir dann mal weiter...


----------



## Bubbolino (20. Februar 2017)

So, gestern habe ich vorne noch schnell Tubeless gemacht, macht + 5gr.. Hinten bin ich noch mit Schlauch weggefahren und nach einer ½Std, eine 40 Min. zurückgelaufen. Durchstich mitten auf der Lauffläche und natürlich Werkzeug und Ersatzschlauch zu Hause liegen gelassen. Jetzt ist ein Thunder Burt mit 447gr. montiert mit Milch. RaRa in 2,1" ist auf dem Weg, für den Fall dass auch dieser Burt kaputt geht. Aktuell bin ich bei rund 9100 gr., ich denke mal mit dem RaRa werdens um die 9200 oder etwas darunter.


----------



## ham81 (7. März 2017)

Hallo Lux Besitzer,
ich suche nach einem potenten 100mm 29er Fully und da steht eben dieses weit oben auf der Liste. Allerdings bin ich mir recht unschlüssig wegen der Größe und bin 650km von Koblenz weg...
Laut PPS benötige ich mit 186cm und 90er SL Größe L, bin aber denke ich an der Grenze zu XL und möchte eine zu starke Sattelüberhöhung vermeiden. Was denkt ihr ? Größe L oder lieber XL mit evtl. kürzerem Vorbau ?
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## filiale (7. März 2017)

Ich hatte bei 89SL eine Sattelüberhöhung von ca. 7-8cm auf dem Lux in L.


----------



## ham81 (7. März 2017)

Hast du ein Bild vom Bike ?


----------



## __Stefan__ (7. März 2017)

Nimm doch als Annäherung einfach deine Sattelhöhe und ziehe den Stack aus der Geometrietabelle ab. Dann noch pi-mal-daumen 5 cm für Steuersatz-Stack und Vorbauhöhe dazu addieren, dann kommst du auf die maximale Sattelüberhöhung.

Oder du machst einfache Trigonometrie mit dem Sattelrohrwinkel, dann geht's genauer.


----------



## filiale (7. März 2017)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild vom Bike ?


nein.ich war bei canyon vorort zur probefahrt.ist schon nen jahr her.mir war die überhöhung zu groß und habs nicht genommen.


----------



## debitor (8. März 2017)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hallo Lux Besitzer,
> ich suche nach einem potenten 100mm 29er Fully und da steht eben dieses weit oben auf der Liste. Allerdings bin ich mir recht unschlüssig wegen der Größe und bin 650km von Koblenz weg...
> Laut PPS benötige ich mit 186cm und 90er SL Größe L, bin aber denke ich an der Grenze zu XL und möchte eine zu starke Sattelüberhöhung vermeiden. Was denkt ihr ? Größe L oder lieber XL mit evtl. kürzerem Vorbau ?
> Danke für eure Hilfe



Ich habe mit 185 cm Größe und 86 SL einen L Rahmen und bin mit kurzem Vobau unterwegs ( 60 mm ).
PASST


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (8. März 2017)

Ja und ich bin mit Größe  174 cm und SL 81 auch mit L-Rahmen unterwegs. Passt auch. Vorbau ist 70mm und Stütze kat keinen Versatz nach hinten. Sattelüberhöhung ist aber nur 0,5-1cm. Bin wahlweise S M L in Koblenz gefahren und muß sagen die von Canyon empfohlenen Größen für das Lux fallen auf jeden Fall zu klein aus. S ging garnet, M war schon noch etwas gestaucht und L war nur etwas zu groß, und das bei meiner Zwergengröße. Trotzdem L gekauft weil einen großen Rahmen kann man eher noch anpassen (mit kürzerem Vorbau, Sattel nach Vorne) als wenn der Rahmen zu klein ist. Ich würde dir bei deinen Maßen auf jeden Fall XL empfehlen.


----------



## Nomadbiker (8. März 2017)

Mal noch ne Frage in die Runde:
Gibts noch irgendne Leichtbaukurbel für 2fach außer der Race Face Next die beim Lux passt wo ich noch min.150 gramm sparen kann?
Fahre zur Zeit noch die XO-Kurbel. Dachte die Carbonkurbel von S-Works passt, aber passt leider doch nicht wg unserem BB92 Standart.


----------



## filiale (8. März 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Ja und ich bin mit Größe  174 cm und SL 81 auch mit L-Rahmen unterwegs.... Sattelüberhöhung ist aber nur 0,5-1cm....



Das paßt ja mit meinen Messungen Vorort bei SL 89 = ca. 7-8cm Überhöhung bei L...

Ich finde gerade bei einem Racebike sollte es klein und handlich sein, aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (9. März 2017)

sicherlich schon behandelt, von mir aber übersehen:

WANN KOMMT DER NACHFOLGER?


----------



## Nomadbiker (9. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Ich finde gerade bei einem Racebike sollte es klein und handlich sein, aber da hat jeder so seine Vorlieben.


Hab mein LUX auch eher zum langen Tourenfahren und auch mal ein paar Downhilleinlagen, dafür passt es mir dann sehr gut
mit L. Den Unterschied zu M kann man direkt  "erfahren", ist dann echt ne Ecke handlicher. Verstehen tu ich persönlich dieses Klein und Handlich aber nicht, weil das hatte ich schon (Rahmen zu klein und zu handlich=gedrungene Sitzhaltung und sehr unruhig und nevös). Hab kein Problem mein LUX dahinzudrücken wo ich hin will und ansonsten bleibt es laufruhig da wo es grade ist, aber wie gesagt alles bezogen auf meine Größenliga und nicht auf eure mit SL 89-91.


----------



## Nomadbiker (9. März 2017)

Keiner mit ner Alternative zu der Race Face??


Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Mal noch ne Frage in die Runde:
> Gibts noch irgendne Leichtbaukurbel für 2fach außer der Race Face Next die beim Lux passt wo ich noch min.150 gramm sparen kann?
> Fahre zur Zeit noch die XO-Kurbel. Dachte die Carbonkurbel von S-Works passt, aber passt leider doch nicht wg unserem BB92 Standart.


----------



## debitor (9. März 2017)

ham81 schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild vom Bike ?



CF 5.9 - ist identisch zum LUX.
Die Canyons haben im Vergleich zu anderen BIKES meist ein kürzerer Oberrohr und man sitzt dementsprechend nicht so extrem gestreckt.
Hatte Cube und* *Specialized probiert - ging garnicht von der Streckung !
Meine Sattelüberhöhung liegt beim L Rahmen bei ca. 2 cm.
Ich würde den XL nehmen - kurzen Vorbau drauf - dann sollte es passen . . .


----------



## filiale (9. März 2017)

debitor schrieb:


> CF 5.9 - ist identisch zum LUX.
> Die Canyons haben im Vergleich zu anderen BIKES meist ein kürzerer Oberrohr und man sitzt dementsprechend nicht so extrem gestreckt.
> Hatte Cube und* *Specialized probiert - ging garnicht von der Streckung !
> Meine Sattelüberhöhung liegt beim L Rahmen bei ca. 2 cm.
> Ich würde den XL nehmen - kurzen Vorbau drauf - dann sollte es passen . . .



Allerdings hast Du auch einen 30° Vorbau montiert. Klar daß dann die Überhöhung so gering ist.


----------



## debitor (9. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Allerdings hast Du auch einen 30° Vorbau montiert. Klar daß dann die Überhöhung so gering ist.



Das sollte ja auch so sein... spricht was dagegen  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. März 2017)

Mir pers. gefällt es optisch nicht "so gut" an einem Racebike so etwas zu montieren, aber meine Meinung spielt hier keine Rolle, Dir muß es gefallen und passen.
In der Diskussion ging es aber um die Sattelüberhöhung in der Serienausstattung. Was die user nachträglich tun spielt keine Rolle, sonst könnte man auch einen 80mm riser montieren und behaupten das Lux hat gar keine Überhöhung was natürlich Käse wäre


----------



## debitor (9. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Mir pers. gefällt es optisch nicht "so gut" an einem Racebike so etwas zu montieren, aber meine Meinung spielt hier keine Rolle, Dir muß es gefallen und passen.
> In der Diskussion ging es aber um die Sattelüberhöhung in der Serienausstattung. Was die user nachträglich tun spielt keine Rolle, sonst könnte man auch einen 80mm riser montieren und behaupten das Lux hat gar keine Überhöhung was natürlich Käse wäre



Naja... Ein 80 mm Riser ist schon was anderes wie ein kurzer Vorbau mit 30 Grad - also rein optisch gesehen...   
Ich habe versteifte LWS und diese gebückte Haltung ist nix zu mich. 
Es gibt auch das Nerve was tourenmäsiger ausgelegt ist, aber nunmal wieder wegen Alurahmen / mehr Federweg usw.  schwerer.
Brauche auch keine 120 mm und das Mehrgewicht kann ich mir sparen, deshalb viel meine Wahl aufs LUX 8.9. Wurde auch 2014 aufgrund des relativ kurzen Oberrohr als sehr tourentauglich beschrieben.
Daher habe ich einfach auf Komfort ausgestattet, eben auf meine Bedürfnisse, und trotzdem ist es noch relativ leicht.
Hab auch 2 * 10 gegen 3 * 10 ausgetauscht... kleiner Gang hat mir bei 24 / 38 gefehlt !

Wenn du mal beim CF 5.9 auf der linken Seite schaust, siehst du dass zwei Pedale aufeinander montiert sind. Habe ich so umgebaut aufgrund meiner Beinlängendifferenz von 3 cm.
Ist somit einigermaßen, mit zudem noch 5 mm kürzerem Kurbelarm links ausgeglichen.
Wie du siehst muss ich auf andere Faktorn schauen  . . . .


----------



## Nomadbiker (29. März 2017)

Servus Lux-Fahrer;
Habe seit letzter Woche an meinem Lux folgendes Problem:
Ich wollte bei meiner letzten Tour meine verstellbare Sattelstütze  (Kindshock Lev) noch etwas feinjustieren, d.h. in der Höhe verstellen und mußte leider feststellen daß Sie Bombenfest im Sattelrohr sitzt. Habe schon pobiert mit ne Rohrzange zu drehen aber es geht keinen mm. Ich hab damals dummerweise?!? Carbonmontagepaste von Canyon zur Sattelmontage genommen und die Sattelstange ließ sich auch noch bis vor ca 1 Monat normal bewegen. Versteh net ganz warum die jetzt so bombenfest sitzt und mich würd mal interessieren ob sonst einer von Euch das Problem schon hatte. Obs vielleicht mit Dampfstrahlerwäsche zu tun hat??
Hab momentan die Kurbel ausgebaut, Fahrrad steht aufm Kopf und lass grad Kriechmittel einwirken, damit sich die Sattelstange eventuell heute Abend löst.


----------



## filiale (29. März 2017)

Was macht ein Dampfstrahler am Fahrrad ? Also nur mal so grundsätzlich ist der Druck zu stark. Eine leichte Gartenbrause um das Ausspülen von Fett zu verhindern wäre besser geeignet.

Kannst Du den Kopf der Stütze in einen Schraubstock einklemmen und das Rad selbst als Hebel nutzen ? Hat hier im Forum schon mal einer gemacht...


----------



## Nomadbiker (30. März 2017)

filiale schrieb:


> Was macht ein Dampfstrahler am Fahrrad ?


ja ich weiß, sollte nicht sein, war auch nur einmal bisher und das vor ca einem Monat.
Hab das Problem aber mittlerweile gelöst. Nach einem Tag einwirken mit Kriechmittel hat sich die Sattelstange mit ziemlich viel Krafteinsatz endlich gelöst/gedreht. Ist mir aber immer noch ein Rätsel wieso diese Montagepaste soviel Haftung verursacht hat , das es sich anfühlt als wäre die Sattelstange eingeklebt worden.


----------



## philtreeman (14. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen, hat sonst noch jemand Probleme mit Rissen im Tretlage des Lux 2017? Canyon behauptet das sein nur Abplatzungen aber für mich sieht das mehr einem Riss vom Tretlagergehäuse bis zum Lager des Hinterbaus aus. Das Bike ist schon bei Canyon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## debitor (14. November 2017)

Also bei meinem 2014 ner sind weder Abplatzungen noch Risse im Tretlagergehäuse !


----------



## Dominic_CH (14. November 2017)

@philtreeman scheint schon eher nach Lackabplatungen und aufgerissenem Lack aus. Per Foto ist dies aber natürlich schwierig zu beurteilen. Aber du hast deinen LUX Rahmen ja scheinbar auch rechtem Beschuss ausgesetzt wenn man sich auch die restlichen Regionen auf den Fotos anschaut.

Zur Aussage von Canyon. Du kannst ja mal nach dem X-Ray Bildern fragen. Weil ja Canyon damit wirbt si haben eines der modernsten Röntgengeräte unf können so beurteilen ob ein Rahmen von Canyon noch in Ordnung sei oder nicht.

Zum Vergleichen, ich habe auch mal einen grösseren Stein abbekommen welcher mir Speichen deformierte und am Hinterbau bei der Steckachsenaufnahme auch den Lack abgesplittert hat. Dort ist dann von der Abplatzung im Radius auch ein Haarriss zu sehen, aber wohl auch nur im Lack.


----------



## zscs (16. November 2017)

Hi, sorry for the English language, Ich kann nicht sprechen Deutsch (nur ein bisschen).  
I've bought a Lux CF 8.0 Race in color Bullet Blue and still waiting for it (I got the information from Canyon my Lux CF will come in mid of December).
Have you seen Lux in Bullet Blue? I've tried to search for photos on the Internet, spent quite a lot time to find other pics to see, how it will look like in 'reality'. Do you have photos/links? 

If you are interested, I will post photos as soon as I'll receive it. I'm planning to do shred a few grams, so I will replace almos all stock parts to aftermarket parts, my goal is to go under 10 kg with pedals - we will see.


----------



## Nomadbiker (3. Dezember 2017)

So, nach knapp einem Jahr im Besitz eines Canyon Lux-Rahmens bin ich beim Selbstaufbau mittlerweile im Allmountainbereich angekommen. Entspricht so eher meinen Bedürfnissen .
12,2kg Gewicht fahrfertig mit allem Gedöns dran.
120mm Federweg vorne, 115mm hinten (ja das geht!!)
2x11 Schaltungsmix mit fast 700% Bandbreite.
Sattelstütze mit 125mm Verstellung, 150mm würde auch gehen!
Vorne 2,35x29 Zoll, Hinten 2,40x27,5 Zoll.
Das Bike schlägt sich in der Auführung sehr gut auch im alpinen Bereich, hatte keine Probleme mit meinen Allmountain-Kumpels am Gardsee mitzuhalten. Einzig die Gabel schwächelt ein bisschen. Für meine heimischen Strecken in Hessen kommt natürlich mein leichter LRS dran, spart dann 700gr.


----------



## filiale (3. Dezember 2017)

Und wie hast Du die Wippe / Dämpferaufnahme geändert um 115mm Federweg zu bekommen ?


----------



## Nomadbiker (3. Dezember 2017)

Da habe ich nichts geändert, ich habe nur einen längeren Dämpfer von DT Swiss mit 190mm Länge eingebaut.Dieser hat mehr Federweg aber voll eingefedert das selbe Maß wie der Originaldämpfer, d.h. die Schwinge schlägt oben nicht an das Sattelrohr.
Voll ausgefedert schlägt die Kettenstrebe aber dann ganz leicht unter an das Tretlager. Dort habe ich ein bisschen Carbonmaterial abgefräßt
(ca 1mm), damit es beim Voll ausfedern keine Berührungen gibt. Ob man das riskieren will, muß jeder für sich selber wissen. Ich habe beim Abfräßen bzw. Schleifen keine Carbonmatte unterbrochen und es beschränkt sich auch nur auf einen kleinen Bereich von cira 0,5 cm² wo wenig Kräfte wirken, und war somit für mich vertretbar.
Grund des Umbaus war bei mir eigentlich nur, weil bei meinem Original Foxdämpfer die  "tolle" Kashima Beschichtung nach einem Ministeinschlag die Grätsche gemacht hat. Und das Teil is ja sauteuer bei Neukauf.
Falls einer Interesse hat, ist billig abzugeben.....aber halt Beschichtung defekt:-((


----------



## zscs (27. Januar 2018)

Mein neues Fahrrad.  Lux CF 2018, Rahmenfarbe ist das 'Bullet blue', gewicht: 9.76 kg mit pedals 






Frame: Lux CF 2018 ~2100 g (not measured)
Headset: Cane Creek 40 ~100 g (not measured)
Fork: Fox 32 Perf StepCast ~1450 g with remote (not measured)
Fork axle Fox Kabolt 15x110mm 36 g
Headset spacers: 4x5mm carbon, Canyon ~10 g (not measured)
Rear Shifter: Shimano XT I-Spec II 129 g
Magura ShiftMix I-spec II matchmaker: 20 g
Front Derailleur cover: ---eletric tape only--- 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rear Derailleur Deore XT Sh+ SGS 275 g
Wheelset: Acros Race 29 carbon 29 (non-boost) 1296 g
Front Brake: Magura MT8 raceline limited 196 g
Rear Brake: Magura MT8 raceline limited 206 g
Front disc: Magura Storm SL 160mm 92 g
Rear disc: Hayes L6 160mm 93 g
Front hub boost adapter: NOW8 15x100 -> 15x110 conv. 17 g
Cog: sram x01 263 g
Bottom Bracket: Shimano BB91-41A PressFit 74 g
Cranks: Shimano XTR 521 g
Crank bolts: WolfTooth 10mm 13 g
Front chainring: Superstar oval 32t raptor 41 g
Stem:: Syntace F149 Ti-tuned 123 g
Handlebar: PRC 720mm 122 g
Grips: Ritchey Superlogic 14 g
Quick release DT Swiss/Canyon? ~75 g (not measured yet)
Seatpost: PRC carbon 187 g
Seatpost clamp: Canyon alu 34.9 ~21 g (not measured yet)
Saddle: Selle Italia SLR kit carbonio 134 g
Front tire RocketRon SSkin 29x2.25 603 g
Rear tire Maxxis Aspen EXO 2.1 620 g
Tubeless rim strip - ~15 g
chain: Shimano 11s 268 g
tire sealant Stan's sealant 2x70 ml ~140g
chainstay protector Canyon ~30 g (integrated, could not measure)
Pedals: Xpedo M Force Ti 8 215 g


----------



## debitor (27. Januar 2018)

Bei Interesse ...

https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s...se-l-carbon-fully-10-95-kg/775942936-217-6150


----------



## Florian301 (23. Juli 2018)

Hey, 

da das "alte" Lux gerade im Sale ist würde ich es mir gern kaufen. Leider bin ich wegen der Größe unsicher. Ich bin 1,83 gross und meine Schrittlaenge ist bei ca 83cm. Würdet ihr M oder L empfehlen? Mein Radon Skeen hat 20"


----------



## herbypublic (23. Juli 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> da das "alte" Lux gerade im Sale ist würde ich es mir gern kaufen. Leider bin ich wegen der Größe unsicher. Ich bin 1,83 gross und meine Schrittlaenge ist bei ca 83cm. Würdet ihr M oder L empfehlen? Mein Radon Skeen hat 20"



Hallo Florian, ich bin 1,76, Schrittlänge ist 84cm und fahr das Lux in M. Passt perfekt. Wahrscheinlich geht bei Dir beides.
Ich hab jetzt die Unterschiede der Geometrie zwischen M & L beim alten Lux nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ich denk mal, das M ergibt bei Deinen Maßen etwas mehr Überhöhung, aber ist evt. etwas kurz, aber auch eine Spur agiler. Das L passt vermutlich besser, hat etwas mehr Radstand, daher vermutlich stabiler, bergab mehr Reserve. Bin am WE auf eine Exceed in L gesessen. Könnte ich problemlos fahren, fühlt sich aber im Vergleich zum Lux in M eine (wirklich) kleine Spur zu gross für mich an.

Ansonsten kann ich das "alte" Lux nur empfehlen, macht seit 4 Jahren unverändert Spass und ich nach wie vor sauschnell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (23. Juli 2018)

herbypublic schrieb:


> Hallo Florian, ich bin 1,76, Schrittlänge ist 84cm und fahr das Lux in M. Passt perfekt. Wahrscheinlich geht bei Dir beides.
> Ich hab jetzt die Unterschiede der Geometrie zwischen M & L beim alten Lux nicht mehr genau im Kopf, aber ich denk mal, das M ergibt bei Deinen Maßen etwas mehr Überhöhung, aber ist evt. etwas kurz, aber auch eine Spur agiler. Das L passt vermutlich besser, hat etwas mehr Radstand, daher vermutlich stabiler, bergab mehr Reserve. Bin am WE auf eine Exceed in L gesessen. Könnte ich problemlos fahren, fühlt sich aber im Vergleich zum Lux in M eine (wirklich) kleine Spur zu gross für mich an.
> 
> Ansonsten kann ich das "alte" Lux nur empfehlen, macht seit 4 Jahren unverändert Spass und ich nach wie vor sauschnell!



Danke dir. 

Gibt es irgendwo noch eine Geometrie Übersicht? Würde es gerne mal mit meinem Skeen vergleichen


----------



## herbypublic (23. Juli 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Danke dir.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo noch eine Geometrie Übersicht? Würde es gerne mal mit meinem Skeen vergleichen



Hab bei mir noch das Whitepaper von 2013 gefunden ... ich glaub die Geometrie hat sich seit damals nicht mehr wirklich verändert
Canyon Lux Whitepaper


----------



## Florian301 (23. Juli 2018)

herbypublic schrieb:


> Hab bei mir noch das Whitepaper von 2013 gefunden ... ich glaub die Geometrie hat sich seit damals nicht mehr wirklich verändert
> Canyon Lux Whitepaper


Danke dir. Wieso fehlt da die Überstamdshöhe, also Buchstabe K? Die findet man auch im internet nicht...


----------



## Dominic_CH (23. Juli 2018)

Ich habe dir ein Screenshot von den Geometriedaten des Lux vom Productflyer 2015 angehängt. Hat keine Grafik aber dort solltest du so ziemlich alle Angaben haben.

Übrigens ich bin 179cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm und fahre zufrieden Grösse M.


----------



## Florian301 (23. Juli 2018)

Dominic_CH schrieb:


> Ich habe dir ein Screenshot von den Geometriedaten des Lux vom Productflyer 2015 angehängt. Hat keine Grafik aber dort solltest du so ziemlich alle Angaben haben.
> 
> Übrigens ich bin 179cm und habe eine Schrittlänge von 86cm und fahre zufrieden Grösse M.


Danke, gar nicht so einfach ob M oder L... 

Anbei mal die Geo meines aktuellen Fullys... Bei M dürfte die Überstamdshöhe besser passen denke ich, dafür bei L die anderen Werte...was meimt ihr?


----------



## herbypublic (24. Juli 2018)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Danke, gar nicht so einfach ob M oder L...
> 
> Anbei mal die Geo meines aktuellen Fullys... Bei M dürfte die Überstamdshöhe besser passen denke ich, dafür bei L die anderen Werte...was meimt ihr?



Naja, ist ein Unterschied von 6mm bei M & L ... Das Lux hat ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr, beim mir wirds etwas vor der Mitte des Oberrohrs knapp. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Überstandshöhe für mich bei dem Rad noch nie ein Thema/Problem war. Mit dem Rad zwischen den Beinen stehen (z.B. beim Rucksack abnehmen, Kartenlesen etc.) ist kein Problem.


----------



## Florian301 (30. Juli 2018)

herbypublic schrieb:


> Naja, ist ein Unterschied von 6mm bei M & L ... Das Lux hat ein stark abfallendes Oberrohr, beim mir wirds etwas vor der Mitte des Oberrohrs knapp. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass die Überstandshöhe für mich bei dem Rad noch nie ein Thema/Problem war. Mit dem Rad zwischen den Beinen stehen (z.B. beim Rucksack abnehmen, Kartenlesen etc.) ist kein Problem.



Danke dir. Vll fahre ich einfach mal nach Koblenz, ist nicht allzu weit.

Das Lux hat kein Boost, oder? Zumindest an der HA nicht?


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2018)

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019.874522/page-5#post-15372661


----------



## Florian301 (30. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/canyon-lux-2019.874522/page-5#post-15372661



Ich rede aber vom alten Lux. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht geht es in dem Link von dir um das neue Lux....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominic_CH (30. Juli 2018)

Canyon LUX CF (das "alte")
Front 15x100
Rear 12x142
Das war z. B. 2015 so, d.h. der Rahmen hat sicher 142mm.
Bei der Gabel, wenns z.B. eine mit StepCast ist könnte es natürlich auch Boost sein.
Ich vermute aber stark, dass Canyon bei den 2018ern nicht Boost und Non Boost mixt. Aber ganz sicher ist man sich bei Canyon ja nie ;-)


----------



## Florian301 (30. Juli 2018)

Dominic_CH schrieb:


> Canyon LUX CF (das "alte")
> Front 15x100
> Rear 12x142
> Das war z. B. 2015 so, d.h. der Rahmen hat sicher 142mm.
> ...



Will mir das Rahmenset kaufen und meine DT XR1501 non boost einbauen, deshalb die Frage  habe nämlich alle Parts noch da, deshalb nur der Rahmen


----------



## filiale (30. Juli 2018)

Das alte Lux hat kein boost, ganz sicher. Ich dachte Du fragst nach dem neuen Lux, daher mein link, sorry.


----------



## Florian301 (30. Juli 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Das alte Lux hat kein boost, ganz sicher. Ich dachte Du fragst nach dem neuen Lux, daher mein link, sorry.


Kein Thema


----------



## Florian301 (1. August 2018)

Kommt jemand aus Hessen? Würde wegen der Größe gerne mal "probesitzen" auf dem alten Lux


----------



## larres (25. August 2018)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass es bei Canyon keine Hinterbauten fürs Lux zu kaufen gibt?
Mein Lux war eines der Ersten Modelle. Hinterbau durch Eigenverschulden defekt. Beim Canyon Service Schulterzucken... musste halt nen neuen kaufen... Erschreckend und enttäuschend finde ich das. Das war das letzte Produkt aus diesem Hause.
Falls jemand einen Hinterbau hat, gerne Pn an mich oder falls ihr Interesse am Rahmen habt. –> Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (25. August 2018)

larres schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich normal, dass es bei Canyon keine Hinterbauten fürs Lux zu kaufen gibt?
> Mein Lux war eines der Ersten Modelle. Hinterbau durch Eigenverschulden defekt. Beim Canyon Service Schulterzucken... musste halt nen neuen kaufen... Erschreckend und enttäuschend finde ich das. Das war das letzte Produkt aus diesem Hause.
> Falls jemand einen Hinterbau hat, gerne Pn an mich oder falls ihr Interesse am Rahmen habt. –> Bikemarkt



zu diesem thema gibt es einige threads hier.du wirst dich wundern was canyon für ein mist verzapft.such mal danach...


----------



## xxsneyda (30. September 2018)

Hat von euch jemand die Remoteleitung vom Dämpfer intern verlegt? Bei einem 1x setup ist ja der Umwerfer Ein/Ausgang noch frei?


----------



## xxsneyda (1. Oktober 2018)

noch eine Frage: hat jemand die genauen Dämpfermaße zur Hand? möchte evtl den verbauten Fox gegen einen RS ersetzen.


----------



## filiale (1. Oktober 2018)

Dämpferlänge steht in den Geotabelle, oder ? (wie beim neuen Lux auch) ? Hast Du die noch ?


----------



## xxsneyda (1. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge steht in den Geotabelle, oder ? (wie beim neuen Lux auch) ? Hast Du die noch ?


Irgendwie nicht...


----------



## Nomadbiker (3. Oktober 2018)

Original Dämpferlänge 184mm, 44mm Hub. Nicht sehr gängig die Größe!
Dämpferlänge 190mm geht leider genau grade so nicht, ohne das die Kettenstrebe beim voll ausfedern an das Tretlager stößt.


----------



## xxsneyda (4. Oktober 2018)

filiale schrieb:


> Dämpferlänge steht in den Geotabelle, oder ? (wie beim neuen Lux auch) ? Hast Du die noch ?


Irgendwie nicht... 


Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Original Dämpferlänge 184mm, 44mm Hub. Nicht sehr gängig die Größe!
> Dämpferlänge 190mm geht leider genau grade so nicht, ohne das die Kettenstrebe beim voll ausfedern an das Tretlager stößt.




Da gibts ja kaum Alternativen zum Fox Dämpfer... ich mag die goldene Farbe garnicht... wird dann wohl ein Monarch rein kommen... gibts da Tips, welche version zu empfehlen ist (Abstimmung)


----------



## chantre72 (11. November 2018)

Ich brauche mal eure Hilfe: An meinem Lux ist die Nase der Zugendkappe (Zugdurchführung Schaltzug zum Umwerfer; Explosionszeichnung Nr 29) abgebrochen. Ich bekomme keine neue Endkappe rein und kann auch keinen neuen Zug durchführen. Die Endkappe selbst hab ich raus. Nur die Nase ist abgebrochen.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Dominic_CH (11. November 2018)

Silikonspray und mit einer dünnen Ahle oder Stück Draht das abgebrochene Stück von *oben* (gegenrichtung zum Einbau) herausschieben, schon versucht?


----------



## chantre72 (11. November 2018)

Hat bisher leider nicht geklappt. Hab mir schon fast die Finger gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxsneyda (11. November 2018)

Da hilft nur noch der Umbau auf 1fach


----------



## Dominic_CH (11. November 2018)

Oder Di2


----------



## chantre72 (12. November 2018)

Problem gelöst. Ein 2,5er Bohrer hat geholfen die festsitzenden Reste der Endkappe zu lösen.

Doch kein Umbau auf 1fach/DI2


----------



## zscs (9. Juni 2020)

Hi,
(...and sorry for the english)

I have a 2018 Lux CF, which is actually the same as the 2014 version (except for some parts of the rear suspension and bearings, as far as I know).
I'm using its stock fork currently, which is a Fox 32 Elite StepCast, but I would like to 'convert' this bike to a more trail-capable bike and replace it to the new RS SID 29" 120mm travel fork with the 35mm stanchions, if it's possible.
How do you see, is this frame capable to handle a 120mm fork or should I reduce the travel back to 110 or 100mm (based on the 2021 RS SID .PDF file, it's possible)?

Many thanks for your help.


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2020)

zscs schrieb:


> Hi,
> (...and sorry for the english)
> 
> I have a 2018 Lux CF, which is actually the same as the 2014 version (except for some parts of the rear suspension and bearings, as far as I know).
> ...



Have look at this page, then you can see the geo changes: https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


----------



## zscs (23. Juni 2020)

filiale schrieb:


> Have look at this page, then you can see the geo changes: https://bikegeo.muha.cc/


Thanks! 

Just found this .pdf on the RS website: https://www.servicearchive.sram.com/sites/default/files/techdocs/rockshox_spc_-_rev_h_1.pdf
I can reduce the travel to 100 and 110mm from 120:
6 11.4018.111.006 FORK SPRING DEBONAIR SHAFT - (INCLUDES AIR SHAFT AND BUMPERS) 100MM-29 (35MM) - SID C1 (2021)
6 11.4018.111.007 FORK SPRING DEBONAIR SHAFT - (INCLUDES AIR SHAFT AND BUMPERS)  110MM-29 (35MM) - SID C1 (2021)
6 11.4018.111.008 FORK SPRING DEBONAIR SHAFT - (INCLUDES AIR SHAFT AND BUMPERS)  120MM-29 (35MM) - SID C1 (2021)

~37 EUR maybe not that pricey. Hm, I have to think it over. The current Fox 32 StepCast fork is simply too flexy to me, even if I'm only 72-73 kg.


----------



## Dominic_CH (17. April 2021)

Eine Frage zur Reifenfreiheit, Canyon gibt ein max. Reifenbreite von 2,3" an. 

Fährt hier jemand mit 2,4" Reifen? 

Welches Modell? Und wie sieht es mit den Platzreserven aus?


----------



## Villamil (18. April 2021)

Ich fahre einen Racing Ralph in 2,35. Das funktioniert, hat aber kaum noch Platzreserven. Da nicht alle 2,4" Reifen gleich breit ausfallen, wird es auf jeden Fall knapp oder könnte auch schon an der Schwinge streifen.


----------



## Dominic_CH (19. April 2021)

Wie breit ist dein 2,35", auf welcher Felgeninnenweite?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Villamil (20. April 2021)

Der 2,35" ist gemessen 60mm breit auf einer Felge mit einer Maulweite von 30mm.


----------



## filiale (20. April 2021)

Ob ein Reifen nun 60 oder 62mm breit ist, merkt niemand beim fahren. Das ist reine Kopfsache und macht einen weder schneller noch sicherer.


----------



## Matze_76 (19. September 2021)

Vielleicht habe es in den Tiefen des Forums ja übersehen...

Für was sind die Gewindebohrungen im Oberrohr? 
Kann man da z. Bsp. ein Abus Faltschloss montieren?


----------



## Dominic_CH (19. September 2021)

Z.B. für die Verlegung vom Kabel einer Dropper-Post mit externer Ansteuerung.

Faltschloss ist halt relativ schwer, für das du dort 3Schrauben hast, die so weit auseinander liegen, dass du zusätzlich einen Adapter bauen müsstest.
Bei mir mit Rahmengrösse M (und elektronischem Dämpfer) hat gerade so eine grosse Trinkflasche mit seitlichem Flaschenhalter platz. Da wäre dann  schon vom Platz her eher ein Faltschloss nicht möglich.


----------



## Matze_76 (19. September 2021)

Danke.


----------



## Matze_76 (23. September 2021)

Hat zufällige jemand hinten am Fahrrad einen Mudguard installiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shantideva (7. September 2022)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie die Abmessungen vom Main pivot desCanyon Lux cf 2014 lauten, also Innen- und Aussendurchmesser plus Tiefe?


----------



## Dominic_CH (8. September 2022)

Hoffe es ist die richtige Main Pivot, habe ich als Ersatzteil für mein LUX 2015 gekauft (aber noch nie eingebaut) und da es für den Erhalt von ca 20 Ersatzteilen ca 1/2 Jahr gedauert hat bis Canyon alles richtig und in entsprechender Anzahl geliefert ha, mit Vorsicht zu geniessen 

Masse in () sind durch die leichten Radien und Fasen schwierig genau zu messen


----------

